# Verso le elezioni politiche 2022



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Topic fatto apposta, per riportare tutte le *dichiarazioni e mosse da parte dei partiti politici* candidati alle *elezioni politiche* che si terranno il *25 settembre 2022*. 

Spero vi piaccia l'idea.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

*Scontro nel centrodestra su collegi uninominali e candidato premier. Intanto, continuano gli abbandoni da Forza Italia, come quello di Mara Carfagna e la deputata Rossella Sessa. Vertice del centrodestra alle 17.

Nel centrosinistra, Letta vede Sala e Di Maio.

Nel M5S, Conte ufficializza la candidatura in solitaria come "terzo incomodo progressista".*


----------



## Swaitak (27 Luglio 2022)

è vero che hanno proposto la Moratti perchè Giorgia sta sulle OO a tutti?


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2022)

comunque nessuno ne parla più ma penso che la situazione dell'elezione presidenziale sia rilevante per il centro-destra con FDI che fu l'unico partito coerente, avevano votato sia Berlusconi la prima volta sia quello previsto dagli incontri

Berlusconi potrebbe fare il presidente con Meloni premier quando lascia Mattarella...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque nessuno ne parla più ma penso che la situazione dell'elezione presidenziale sia rilevante per il centro-destra con FDI che fu l'unico partito coerente, avevano votato sia Berlusconi la prima volta sia quello previsto dagli incontri
> 
> Berlusconi potrebbe fare il presidente con Meloni premier quando lascia Mattarella...


Dagospia ha svelato, e riportai anche qui, che l'accordo fatto tra lui e Salvini è che Berlusconi sarà presidente del senato, sperando poi nel grande salto al quirinale. Ricordiamo che, ad esempio, se un pdr in carica muore o vi è impedimento, lo sostituisce chi presiede il senato.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è vero che hanno proposto la Moratti perchè Giorgia sta sulle OO a tutti?


Se questo è l'accordo, addio 50%. Dai, se non propongono premier la Meloni (nel caso FDI mantenga il primo posto al voto) è un autogol clamoroso, ormai anche il pensiero comune è quello.


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Luglio 2022)

se per politici intendi la stessa marmaglia che sta portando l'italia al disastro, frega nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se questo è l'accordo, addio 50%. Dai, se non propongono premier la Meloni (nel caso FDI mantenga il primo posto al voto) è un autogol clamoroso, ormai anche il pensiero comune è quello.


Il premier non sarà indicato prima delle elezioni per il cdx.
Difficilmente sarà uno dei tre leader (soprattutto Meloni), perchè sarebbe troppo polarizzante e umiliante per le altre due forze.
A me piacerebbe moltissimo Tajani, signor politico di professione.
Ma non mi stupirei di un nome esterno alla politica e vicino ideologicamente alla destra (Marcello Pera?)


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il premier non sarà indicato prima delle elezioni per il cdx.
> Difficilmente sarà uno dei tre leader (soprattutto Meloni), perchè sarebbe troppo polarizzante e umiliante per le altre due forze.
> A me piacerebbe moltissimo Tajani, signor politico di professione.
> Ma non mi stupirei di un nome esterno alla politica e vicino ideologicamente alla destra (Marcello Pera?)


L'accordo nel centrodestra è sempre stato che chi vinceva, diventava premier. Per lo stesso motivo che dici tu allora Berlusconi non sarebbe mai dovuto diventare premier. Non penso proprio che la Meloni voglia fare il puparo. Stiamo parlando della presidente dei conservatori europei, sarebbe umiliante per lei andare all'estero e presentarsi come "vice di", suvvia. Gli altri anni post-Berlusconi c'era la scusante che non uscivano fuori maggioranze coerenti e differenti da quelle concordate prima delle elezioni, ma se stavolta il cdx prende il 50% non ci sono più scuse. Sarebbe anche uno sgarbo per chi vota FDI, visto che tutti quegli elettori vogliono la Meloni al comando.


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il premier non sarà indicato prima delle elezioni per il cdx.
> Difficilmente sarà uno dei tre leader (soprattutto Meloni), perchè sarebbe troppo polarizzante e umiliante per le altre due forze.
> A me piacerebbe moltissimo Tajani, signor politico di professione.
> Ma non mi stupirei di un nome esterno alla politica e vicino ideologicamente alla destra (Marcello Pera?)


Meloni premier, non scherziamo.
poi se lei si sfila è un conto, comunque una sua scelta postuma senza pressioni altrui visto che i voti li porta lei stavolta, ma sembra da anni intenzionata a diventare il primo presidente femmina ed ha rinunciato a fare sindaco di Roma


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Meloni premier, non scherziamo.
> poi se lei si sfila è un conto, comunque una sua scelta postuma senza pressioni altrui visto che i voti li porta lei stavolta, ma sembra da anni intenzionata a *diventare il primo presidente femmina*


Ed è una scusante non da poco in questa epoca, che si giocherà a suo vantaggio in tutti i sensi. Chi dall'alto gli dirà di no, può venir bollato come "sessista" e se viene sostituito da un'altra donna, spacchi in tutto la coalizione. Poi come ho detto anche prima, nel parlamento europeo è una personalità troppo di spicco e gli stessi quotidiani USA come il Times l'hanno incoronata come premier del futuro. Non diventare premier, per lei sarebbe uno smacco e mostrerebbe una sua debolezza nella coalizione, perciò anche per una questione di prova di forza farà in tutti i modi di esserlo.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe moltissimo Tajani, signor politico di professione.


A me Tajani sembra un morto di sonno invece......


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed è una scusante non da poco in questa epoca, che si giocherà a suo vantaggio in tutti i sensi. *Chi dall'alto gli dirà di no, può venir bollato come "sessista" *e se viene sostituito da un'altra donna, spacchi in tutto la coalizione. Poi come ho detto anche prima, nel parlamento europeo è una personalità troppo di spicco e gli stessi quotidiani USA come il Times l'hanno incoronata come premier del futuro. Non diventare premier, per lei sarebbe uno smacco e mostrerebbe una sua debolezza nella coalizione, perciò anche per una questione di prova di forza farà in tutti i modi di esserlo.



Me lo auguro soprattutto per questo.
Ora,tifo politico a parte,vi sembra giusto che giornali,giornalisti,politici,artisti,ecc.ecc insultino pesantemente la Melona senza ricevere alcuna bacchettata,ma a quando a venir offesa è una donna della parte sx dello schieramento....apriti cielo!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me Tajani sembra un morto di sonno invece......


Per me è uno dei peggiori. È il Letta di destra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dagospia ha svelato, e riportai anche qui, che l'accordo fatto tra lui e Salvini è che Berlusconi sarà presidente del senato, sperando poi nel grande salto al quirinale. *Ricordiamo che, ad esempio, se un pdr in carica muore o vi è impedimento, lo sostituisce chi presiede il senato.*



Apperò..il cyborg punta tutte le sue fiches sulla dipartita di Mattarello ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me Tajani sembra un morto di sonno invece......


Guarda ci ho lavorato insieme e ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo.
Un grande politico, di squisita cultura e rara educazione, fidati.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Guarda ci ho lavorato insieme e ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo.
> Un grande politico, di squisita cultura e rara educazione, fidati.


Vabbeh, ma voi lavorate in modalità "calma che arrivo" 

Scherzo dai, pero' voglio qualcuno di più scaltro e più "nervoso" e deciso.

Che sia educato si vede benissimo, mi sembra una brava persona e altrettanto intelligente.


----------



## mil77 (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se questo è l'accordo, addio 50%. Dai, se non propongono premier la Meloni (nel caso FDI mantenga il primo posto al voto) è un autogol clamoroso, ormai anche il pensiero comune è quello.


L'accordo è che il partito che prendere più voti sceglie il Pdc. Nel caso sarà fdi a scegliere io non sono così sicuro sarà la Meloni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vabbeh, mai *voi lavorate in modalità "calma che arrivo"*
> 
> Scherzo dai, pero' voglio qualcuno di più scaltro e più "nervoso" e deciso.
> 
> Che sia educato si vede benissimo, mi sembra una brava persona e altrettanto intelligente.


Loro (inteso i politici) sicuramente si, posso confermartelo.

Noi magari


----------



## mil77 (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ed è una scusante non da poco in questa epoca, che si giocherà a suo vantaggio in tutti i sensi. Chi dall'alto gli dirà di no, può venir bollato come "sessista" e se viene sostituito da un'altra donna, spacchi in tutto la coalizione. Poi come ho detto anche prima, nel parlamento europeo è una personalità troppo di spicco e gli stessi quotidiani USA come il Times l'hanno incoronata come premier del futuro. Non diventare premier, per lei sarebbe uno smacco e mostrerebbe una sua debolezza nella coalizione, perciò anche per una questione di prova di forza farà in tutti i modi di esserlo.


Ma non dall'alto, potrebbe essere lei stessa a nominare un altro e a comandare da dietro...lo stesso nel caso vincesse potrebbe farlo Salvini


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'accordo è che il partito che prendere più voti sceglie il Pdc. Nel caso sarà fdi a scegliere io non sono così sicuro sarà la Meloni.


Significherebbe uno smacco per FDI e la Meloni stessa. Dubito fortemente la Meloni non voglia diventare premier e lasciare che sia un altro a stringere la mano agli altri leader negli incontri all'estero. Sarebbe giustificabile solo se il cdx non prende la maggioranza e dovrà allearsi con qualcun altro (Conte? Calenda? Paragone?).


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

Meloni premier per me è scontato, oltre ad essere un atto dovuto per chi guida il primo partito in Italia, è una scelta epocale, perchè sarà la prima presidentessa nella storia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non dall'alto, potrebbe essere lei stessa a nominare un altro e a comandare da dietro...lo stesso nel caso vincesse potrebbe farlo Salvini


Non avrebbe alcun senso. Chi diventa premier, lo fa anche per avere onori all'estero (ed è lì che si fa la storia, specialmente in questo periodo storico poi). Durante i governi giallo-verde e giallo-rosso, all'estero si parlava di Conte principalmente, non di Di Maio e Salvini/Zingaretti. La Meloni, dunque, sarebbe disposta a rinunciare di avere appeal all'estero per fare da pupara? Nonostante, l'iscrizione ad Aspen ed i viaggi continui in USA e Spagna? Poi che diranno da quelle parti, che la Meloni è vincitrice e diventa VICE-PREMIER? LOL. Non la vedo una mossa da grande leader, onestamente. Lo stesso Salvini, quando andava forte, nominò il suo partito come "Lega-Salvini premier". 

La Meloni, finora, non gioca a carte scoperte per non destabilizzare la coalizione. Ma se FDI fa il botto, primo partito, e contribuisce a portare la coalizione al 50%, la Meloni farà di tutto per diventare primo ministro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

Il premier del CDX sarà la Meloni, tutto gli altri retroscena o dichiarazioni "per sentito dire" (come quelle di Berlusconi riportate da repubblica) sono campagna elettorale della fazione opposta.

Certo Forza italia è ambigua. Basta leggere l'articolo "Tafazzismo" di oggi del servo di Arcore Minzolini, che accusa la Meloni di avanzare pretese che non le spettano.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Meloni premier per me è scontato, oltre ad essere un atto dovuto per chi guida il primo partito in Italia, è una scelta epocale, perchè sarà la prima presidentessa nella storia.


Infatti, è un'occasione più unica che rara. Se la Meloni rinuncia alla carica di primo ministro nonostante la maggioranza assoluta della coalizione, per me farà un autogol clamoroso, visto che farebbe la STORIA viste le sue caratteristiche.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il premier del CDX sarà la Meloni, tutto gli altri retroscena o dichiarazioni "per sentito dire" (come quelle di Berlusconi riportate da repubblica) sono campagna elettorale della fazione opposta.
> 
> Certo Forza italia è ambigua. Basta leggere l'articolo "Tafazzismo" di oggi del servo di Arcore Minzolini, che accusa la Meloni di avanzare pretese che non le spettano.


Gli accordi penso saranno questi SICURI:
Meloni premier
Salvini ministro dell'interno e forse vicepremier.
Berlusconi presidente del senato ed una poltrona di un ministero di prestigio a Tajani.

Altre poltrone probabili di prestigio:
La Russa alla difesa e vicepremier (attenzione a questo qui, pericoloso guerrafondaio, pressò Berlusconi per attaccare la Libia e onestamente spero che gli diano un'altra poltrona).
Santanchè vicepremier e/o un'altra poltrona (istruzione o pari opportunità).


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli accordi penso saranno questi SICURI:
> Meloni premier
> Salvini ministro dell'interno e forse vicepremier.
> Berlusconi presidente del senato ed una poltrona di un ministero di prestigio a Tajani.
> ...


Salvini vice-premier ed agli Interni lo vedo quasi certo, idem Berlusca a capo del Senato.
Anche la Santanchè avrà un ruolo, come la Moratti apprezzata da tutta la destra.
Dubito invece che entrerà nell'esecutivo La Russa, la Meloni sembra già essere molto attenta all'immagine che dovrà avere il suo governo, quindi saranno scelti diversi esterni tecnici e saranno evitati personaggi politici ideologicamente attaccabili. Si parla di Nordio per la Giustizia e addirittura a Bonomi per l'economia, nomi che risulterebbero essere inattaccabili dal PD che andrebbe in difficoltà.
Poi rimane Crosetto che sono sicuro rientrerà con un ruolo di rilievo anche se non appariscente, magari nel ministero della Difesa come vicesegretario in un area strategica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

Avete ammirato la pastasciutta antifascista di Frantoianni ?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

*Continuano le dimissioni nel M5S. Si dimettono Davide Crippa, Alessandra Carbonaro, Nicola Provenza ed Elisa Tripodi.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continuano le dimissioni nel M5S. Si dimettono Davide Crippa, Alessandra Carbonaro, Nicola Provenza ed Elisa Tripodi.*


Oh, tutta la feccia piddina-draghiana sta andando via dal M5S. Dai che svoltano a destra  . Se va via pure Grillo (impossibile purtroppo), Conte fa tombola.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Luglio 2022)

Se dovessi puntare 100€ su un possibile scenario visti i fenomeni socio-politici susseguitisi negli ultimi anni azzarderei che:
- 1.L'unica figura in grado di competere per vincere nel mega calderone che sta prendendo forma dal centrodestra moderato passando per il centro e guardando a sinistra è Draghi.
- 2. Con l'emorragia di moderati in corso più qualche news al momento giusto questo giro è il turno di Meloni per la gogna, il pubblico ludibrio... dopo Salvini e Conte si avvicina anche la sua ora. 
- 3. Do per scontato che Renzi comunque vada si troverà nella condizione di tenere qualcuno per le palle


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete ammirato la pastasciutta antifascista di Frantoianni ?


Se è al nero di seppia è fascista (cit.)


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2022)

piu che altro mi sto immaginando quello che diventerà questo forum da ottobre...tra i nuovi politici,il problema del gas,una possibile nuova ondata covid con nuove eventuali misure ecc

speriamo almeno il garante faccia una squadra decente da trovare ristoro nei topic calcistici


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

*Libero: Meloni sembra avere la strada spianata verso Palazzo Chigi (alleati permettendo). 

De Scalzi, AD dell'Eni, possibile ministro degli esteri.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Libero: Meloni sembra avere la strada spianata verso Palazzo Chigi (alleati permettendo).
> 
> De Scalzi, AD dell'Eni, possibile ministro degli esteri.*



Evidentemente de scalzi dell'*eni *"conosce" le chiavi giuste per le varie serrature sparse nel mondo.. 
Comunque parliamoci chiaro,il futuro ministro degli esteri andrà a sostituire giggino o bibitaro.

Qualunque sia il sostituto sarà sicuramente un upgrade non da poco.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Evidentemente de scalzi dell'*eni *"conosce" le chiavi giuste per le varie serrature sparse nel mondo..
> Comunque parliamoci chiaro,il futuro ministro degli esteri andrà a sostituire giggino o bibitaro.
> 
> Qualunque sia il sostituto sarà sicuramente un upgrade non da poco.


Il punto più alto l'ha raggiunto quando ha dato dell'animale a Putin in diretta e persino il conduttore del talk show (non mi ricordo chi fosse) lo invitò a moderarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il punto più alto l'ha raggiunto quando ha dato dell'animale a Putin in diretta e persino il conduttore del talk show (non mi ricordo chi fosse) lo invitò a moderarsi.



Pensavo l'avesse raggiunto quando andò a scroccare buffet e farsi selfie durante la missione diplomatica pre-guerra in terra russa  
Con Lavrov esterrefatto di fronte al Gigino impegnato ad accaparrarsi ogni pietanza


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensavo l'avesse raggiunto quando andò a scroccare buffet e farsi selfie durante la missione diplomatica pre-guerra in terra russa
> Con Lavrov esterrefatto di fronte al Gigino impegnato ad accaparrarsi ogni pietanza


Va bene svecchiare, ma sto ********** qua ministro vabbé...un monito per gli asini che li han pure votati.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

*Grillo apre all'addio al M5S se Conte mantiene la deroga ai due mandati.

Intanto, è iniziato il vertice del centrodestra.*


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic fatto apposta, per riportare tutte le *dichiarazioni e mosse da parte dei partiti politici* candidati alle *elezioni politiche* che si terranno il *25 settembre 2022*.
> 
> Spero vi piaccia l'idea.


il centrodestra se non fa cavolate ha la vittoria in pugno. La divisione tra pd e m5s è un grosso aiuto per il cdx, speriamo che nessuno dei partitini duri e puri riesca a candidarsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

*Corriere: Finito il vertice del centrodestra.
Accordo raggiunto, chi ottiene più voti indicherà il premier.

Berlusconi: "Io punto al 20%".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Finito il vertice del centrodestra.
> Accordo raggiunto, chi ottiene più voti indicherà il premier.
> 
> Berlusconi: "Io punto al 20%".*



Berlusconi sta per caso trollando insinuando la lista unica Lega-FI?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Finito il vertice del centrodestra.
> Accordo raggiunto, chi ottiene più voti indicherà il premier.
> 
> Berlusconi: "Io punto al 20%".*


Alla fine Meloni sarà premier, anche se Salvini e Berlusconi saranno in malafede, l'accetteranno visto che è lei a metterci la faccia e la massima rappresentante di FDI e, quindi, se il governo farà errori a pagarne le conseguenze sarà solo ed esclusivamente la Giorgia nazionale.


----------



## Devil man (27 Luglio 2022)

_Zelenski Premier _


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Finito il vertice del centrodestra.
> Accordo raggiunto, chi ottiene più voti indicherà il premier.
> 
> Berlusconi: "Io punto al 20%".*


*
Ogni partito correrà con il proprio simbolo e il proprio capo politico.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

*Sorprendente New York Times: "Fine del governo Draghi trionfo della democrazia, non una minaccia.
E' populistà preoccuparsi di quanto possa essere democratico un 'governo tecnico'?"*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2022)

*Svolta di Sallusti, che a Ricci del PD in studio a Rete 4 gli urla: "Noi tra 40 giorni vinceremo le elezioni e faremo meglio di Draghi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

*Comunicato ufficiale CDX:

"Abbiamo avviato il lavoro con l’obiettivo di vincere le prossime elezioni politiche e costruire un governo stabile e coeso, con un programma condiviso e innovativo. La coalizione proporrà al presidente della Repubblica quale premier l'esponente indicato da chi avrà preso più voti. È stata trovata un’intesa per correre insieme nei 221 collegi uninominali, selezionando i candidati più competitivi in base al consenso attribuito ai partiti".
Il centrodestra presenterà anche una lista unica nelle Circoscrizioni Estere e ha istituito il tavolo del programma che si insedierà nelle prossime ore. L'unità del centrodestra è la migliore risposta possibile alle accuse e gli attacchi, spesso volgari, di una sinistra ormai allo sbando, con una coalizione improvvisata, che gli italiani manderanno a casa il prossimo 25 settembre".*


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2022)

*trovata intesa sui collegi:*
A FdI 98 seggi, 70 alla Lega, 42 a Forza Italia compreso l'Udc, e 11 a Noi con l'Italia più Coraggio Italia​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *trovata intesa sui collegi:*
> A FdI 98 seggi, 70 alla Lega, 42 a Forza Italia compreso l'Udc, e 11 a Noi con l'Italia più Coraggio Italia​



E' passata la linea Meloni in tutto e per tutto. Forse sono un po' troppi al Berlusca?


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' passata la linea Meloni in tutto e per tutto. Forse sono un po' troppi al Berlusca?


forse perchè servono per tenere UDC in coalizione e in qualche zona d'Italia


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' passata la linea Meloni in tutto e per tutto. Forse sono un po' troppi al Berlusca?


Bisogna vedere quali collegi sono. Chi correrà in Emilia e Toscana, oltre che nei collegi delle città metropolitane perderà nella sfida diretta.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

*Nel centrodestra, Salvini propone Flat Tax, ponte sullo stretto e nucleare.

Nel centrosinistra, Letta elogia Forza Italia e non mette veti a Renzi.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano parla di un litigio fino a tardi nel centrodestra sui seggi, con Berlusconi che ha provato a rinviare tutto, ma alla fine sia lui che Salvini si sono piegati alla Meloni con un'apertura a Toti nella coalizione.*


----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel centrodestra, Salvini propone Flat Tax, ponte sullo stretto e nucleare.*


Dichiara che si gratterà le balls, in pratica


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel centrodestra, Salvini propone Flat Tax, ponte sullo stretto e nucleare.
> 
> Nel centrosinistra, Letta elogia Forza Italia e non mette veti a Renzi.*


Al di là dell'impresentabilità del centrodestra, ma siamo sicuri che il PD arriverà al 20%? Anche nel 2018 era dato addirittura al 25% nei sondaggi e finì sotto il 20. Cioè, non propongono nulla con Letta che parla solo di alleanze improbabili con tutti o nessuno, smentendosi ogni giorno. Come si fa a dare il voto ad uno del genere. Perfino Zingaretti, aveva più dialettica.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

*Valentina Vezzali passa a Forza Italia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano parla di un litigio fino a tardi nel centrodestra sui seggi, con Berlusconi che ha provato a rinviare tutto, ma alla fine sia lui che Salvini si sono piegati alla Meloni con un'apertura a Toti nella coalizione.*



Toti è il classico che dopo un anno di legislatura si mette di traverso ad ogni proposta di legge e cerca di rovesciare la legislatura. Io fossi in loro lo lascerei nell'ammucchiata Di maio-Renzi-Calenda.
Va beh che nel caso sarà irrilevante...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Valentina Vezzali passa a Forza Italia.*


_"Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano" _(cit).


----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _"Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano" _(cit).


ma che gli fa Silvio alle donne


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

*Berlusconi dà l'ok a Giorgia Meloni premier: "Meloni come Matteo Salvini, come tanti esponenti di Forza Italia e degli altri partiti della coalizione, ha tutte le carte in regola e l'autorevolezza per guidare un governo di alto profilo, credibile nel mondo, saldamente legato all'Europa e all'Occidente".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel centrodestra, Salvini propone Flat Tax, ponte sullo stretto e nucleare.
> 
> Nel centrosinistra, Letta elogia Forza Italia e non mette veti a Renzi.*



Ieri ho sentito parlare quel morto di sonno di Letta.
E qualcuno anche qui dentro ha il coraggio di attaccare il centrodestra ?    
Incredibile.

P.S Per la cronaca,dopo aver provato a lanciare un OPA verso gli elettori di Forza Italia,ieri a Pisa si è superato,parlando di conquistare gli elettori del movimento 5stelle.

Ecco il suo programma : rubare elettori qua e la,stringere alleanze con chiunque non sia di cdx,tanto in caso di vittoria chissene se sono tutti contro tutti,tanto dopo pochi mesi subentrerà l'ennesimo governo tecnico (con il PD ovviamente dentro a mangiare a 4 ganasce).


----------



## sunburn (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al di là dell'impresentabilità del centrodestra, ma siamo sicuri che il PD arriverà al 20%? Anche nel 2018 era dato addirittura al 25% nei sondaggi e finì sotto il 20. Cioè, non propongono nulla con Letta che parla solo di alleanze improbabili con tutti o nessuno, smentendosi ogni giorno. Come si fa a dare il voto ad uno del genere. Perfino Zingaretti, aveva più dialettica.


Nei sondaggi un 45-50% degli intervistati o non risponde o dichiara che si asterrà. Per quanto possano essere sofisticati i modelli statistici e i vari correttivi usati nell’elaborazione dei dati, mi sembra molto difficile riuscire a fare “previsioni” attendibili.

Comunque, mio malgrado mi capita di sentire proposte elettorali dalle varie parti politiche e, non so voi, ma se non avessi l’assoluta certezza che non faranno nulla di quel che promettono, avrei un’ansia incredibile addosso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

*La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.

Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*


----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.
> 
> Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*


però devono mettersi d'accordo o sono comunisti o sono fassisti


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se dovessi puntare 100€ su un possibile scenario visti i fenomeni socio-politici susseguitisi negli ultimi anni azzarderei che:
> - 1.L'unica figura in grado di competere per vincere nel mega calderone che sta prendendo forma dal centrodestra moderato passando per il centro e guardando a sinistra è Draghi.


Sarei curioso di vederlo in campagna elettorale. Tipo in talk show da Floris che appena gli fa una domanda viene circondato in diretta dalle guardie del corpo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> però devono mettersi d'accordo o sono comunisti o sono fassisti


berlusconi è sempre stato "comunista" in stile oligarca russo o cinese ammanicato col governo, nel senso che uno puo fare l'imprenditore se è amico degli amici "giusti", salvini andava in giro con la t shirt di putin e in ogni trasmissione faceva la pubblicità del dash: meglio un putin che due mattarella, meglio un putin che due merkel  i nostalgici fassisti al max li ritrovi tra quelli di fdi


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> berlusconi è sempre stato "comunista" in stile oligarca russo o cinese ammanicato col governo, nel senso che uno puo fare l'imprenditore se è amico degli amici "giusti", salvini andava in giro con la t shirt di putin e in ogni trasmissione faceva la pubblicità del dash: meglio un putin che due mattarella, meglio un putin che due merkel  i nostalgici fassisti al max li ritrovi tra quelli di fdi


quindi a '' destra abbiamo un mix mostruoso fascio-comunista, Letta salvaci tu!


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2022)

Con Berlusconi e questa Lega al governo dove volete andare. Berlusconi è ormai un infiltrato del CSX, come tutti i potenti d'itaglia. Poi Toti, figurati.

Ultima occasione persa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi a '' destra abbiamo un mix mostruoso fascio-comunista, Letta salvaci tu!


se il salvatore della patria è letta allora stiamo messi molto male


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.
> 
> Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*


Ho letto ora l' articolo dettagliato.

Beh, che dire, anzi, meglio non dire nulla... che tanto è uguale poi tocca leggere fregnacce nei commenti.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2798


Sono tutti uguali, però è innegabile che fino al periodo pre-covid c'era un'opinione unanime sull'affidabilità dei vaccini. Da quando sono arrivati i vaccini covid, lo scetticismo è aumentato al punto che pure nei talk televisivi viene dato spazio a gente tipo quelli del movimento 3V.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti uguali, però è innegabile che fino al periodo pre-covid c'era un'opinione unanime sull'affidabilità dei vaccini. Da quando sono arrivati i vaccini covid, lo scetticismo è aumentato al punto che pure nei talk televisivi viene dato spazio a gente tipo quelli del movimento 3V.


Faccio l'esempio inverso, tra i grillini c'erano no-vax estremisti tra cui lo stesso Bonafede e poi hanno votato a favore del Green Pass, così come i leghisti hanno votato per l'obbligo vaccinale agli over 50.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi e questa Lega al governo dove volete andare. Berlusconi è ormai un infiltrato del CSX, come tutti i potenti d'itaglia. Poi Toti, figurati.
> 
> Ultima occasione persa.


Toti al momento e fuori e soprattutto se rientrasse avrebbe pochissimi seggi.
Berlusconi sarà ininfluente o quasi se dai la giusta forza a Giorgia e voti FDI


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti uguali, però è innegabile che fino al periodo pre-covid c'era un'opinione unanime sull'affidabilità dei vaccini. Da quando sono arrivati i vaccini covid, lo scetticismo è aumentato al punto che pure nei talk televisivi viene dato spazio a gente tipo quelli del movimento 3V.


si giusto per schernirli o zittirli quando non è stato possibile la prima.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> si giusto per schernirli o zittirli quando non è stato possibile la prima.


Si si, non era per difendere la Meloni che non voterò perchè, come tutti, non mi convince. Tra l'altro, sui vaccini covid mi pare sia contro l'obbligo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.
> 
> Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*


Sarà interessante vedere la linea della politica estera, con la Meloni che ha giurato fedeltà agli USA. Anch'io sto dalla parte di Salvini in quel caso, soprattutto se l'esempio di USA sono quelli di Biden e non di Trump.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante vedere la linea della politica estera, con la Meloni che ha giurato fedeltà agli USA. Anch'io sto dalla parte di Salvini in quel caso, soprattutto se l'esempio di USA sono quelli di Biden e non di Trump.


la Lega che ha votato a favore del green pass......


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Toti al momento e fuori e soprattutto se rientrasse avrebbe pochissimi seggi.
> Berlusconi sarà ininfluente o quasi se dai la giusta forza a Giorgia e voti FDI



Mi auguro sia come dici te, ma permettimi di essere scettico sul Berlusca. Farà fuoco e fiamme, questo per lui è un balocco, il modo di sentirsi vivo. E quelli della Lega credo che pendano sempre dalla sua parte, in quanto italioti.

Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

*La Stampa fornisce i dettagli riguardo i contatti Lega-Russia. Due mesi fa, c'è stato un contatto tra il consigliere di Salvini per i rapporti internazionali Antonio Capuano e Oleg Kostyukov "importante funzionario dell'ambasciata russa". Quest'ultimo, ha chiesto a Capuano se il suo partito aveva intenzione di ritirare i suoi ministri dal governo Draghi.*

*Salvini definisce "fesserie" il tutto con la Lega pronta ad una smentita istituzionale. 

Smentite anche dal sottosegretario Franco Gabrielli, in merito alla parte dell'articolo de La Stampa che parla di "fonti di intelligence nazionale".

Forza Italia, tramite Tajani, difende Salvini, parlando di campagna denigratoria.*

*Più fredda FDI, che tramite Lollobrigida, afferma che non c'è nessun imbarazzo, perchè ci debbono essere verifiche e che, comunque, l'Italia è dalla parte dell'occidente.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro sia come dici te, ma permettimi di essere scettico sul Berlusca. Farà fuoco e fiamme, questo per lui è un balocco, il modo di sentirsi vivo. E quelli della Lega credo che pendano sempre dalla sua parte, in quanto italioti.
> 
> Vedremo.


Se Berlusconi avrà le garanzie di andare al colle, accetterà tutti i diktat degli alleati. È quello il suo ultimo sogno, prima di dire addio alla sua carriera da politico. Penso che abbia capito anche lui che leccare il didietro alla sinistra non sia stato soddisfacente in tal caso.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se Berlusconi avrà le garanzie di andare al colle, accetterà tutti i diktat degli alleati. È quello il suo ultimo sogno, prima di dire addio alla sua carriera da politico. Penso che abbia capito anche lui che leccare il didietro alla sinistra non sia stato soddisfacente in tal caso.



Ah, quello ci può stare. Ma devono fare veloce, perché fermo per più di due minuti questo non ci sta.

Comunque, a parte la soddisfazione di vedere gente lanciarsi nel vuoto e schiumare di rabbia, mah ... Non può far peggio di Cacarella dal punto di vista istituzionale, e finalmente la abbozziamo di vedere le quotidiane giornate di celebrazioni ebraiche, ma insomma, sul Berlusca PdR ho qualche piccola rimostranza.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa fornisce i dettagli riguardo i contatti Lega-Russia. Due mesi fa, c'è stato un contatto tra il consigliere di Salvini per i rapporti internazionali Antonio Capuano e Oleg Kostyukov "importante funzionario dell'ambasciata russa". Quest'ultimo, ha chiesto a Capuano se il suo partito aveva intenzione di ritirare i suoi ministri dal governo Draghi.*
> 
> *Salvini definisce "fesserie" il tutto con la Lega pronta ad una smentita istituzionale.
> 
> ...


Solita macchina del fango della sinistra...

E' così ad ogni elezione...

E come al solito dal 26 settembre tutte queste grandi "rivelazioni" finiranno nel nulla...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.
> 
> Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*


vladimiro dai un altro giro al rubinetto chissà che spariscano pure questi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Prove di ingerenze russe nella caduta del governo, Lega pressata dai russi.
> 
> Letta e Di Maio: "Uno scandalo, serve un'indagine del Copasir. Ci aspetta una campagna elettorale manipolata dai russi, facciamo attenzione."*



Franco Gabrielli,sottosegretario con delega ai servizi,ha già affermato che le notizie apparse sul quotidiano La Stampa (che citava la famosa Intelligence nazionale...  ) , sono PRIVE DI OGNI FONDAMENTO (come già riferito al Copasir)

Anche il presidente del copasir (adolfo urso) ha affermato che il comitato si è occupato di questa vicenda in tempi non sospetti ,ottenendo informazioni e rassicurazioni dlal'autorità del governo e dall'intelligence stessa.

Insomma,è partita la solita macchina del fango 
@pazzomania ,non trovo più il tuo messaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

Va beh dai, Massimo Giannini.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

definitiva:


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Franco Gabrielli,sottosegretario con delega ai servizi,ha già affermato che le notizie apparse sul quotidiano La Stampa (che citava la famosa Intelligence nazionale...  ) , sono PRIVE DI OGNI FONDAMENTO (come già riferito al Copasir)
> 
> Anche il presidente del copasir (adolfo urso) ha affermato che il comitato si è occupato di questa vicenda in tempi non sospetti ,ottenendo informazioni e rassicurazioni dlal'autorità del governo e dall'intelligence stessa.
> 
> ...


Speriamo sia cosi, e quel giornalista abbia inventato tutto di sana pianta, si sarà svegliato storto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Specificato anche ora al tg5.
Quindi ora immagino che un quotidiano come La stampa,che spara fandonie per indirizzare la campagna elettorale a sinistra ,subisca qualche multa,no ?
No?

E no sia,magari scriveranno scusa in qualche trafiletto a piè di pagina....in modo tale che nessuno lo legga e facendo in modo che quelli che avevano già letto la notizia principale (Lega "comprata" dlala Russia per far cadere draghi) abbiano il tarlo in testa.

Bello votare a sinistra e spargere solamente fango ? "ma quant'è bella la mafia johnnyyyyy"
io penso che anche gli elettori si dovrebbero in primis rivoltare a questi metodi e successivamente vergognarsi per farsi manipolare in questo modo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

*Gabrielli: "Le notizie apparse sul quotidiano La Stampa, circa l'attribuzione all'intelligence nazionale di asserite interlocuzioni tra l'Avvocato Capuano e rappresentanti dell'Ambasciata della Federazione Russa in Italia, per far cadere il Governo Draghi, sono prive di ogni fondamento come già riferito al Copasir, in occasione di analoghi articoli, apparsi nei mesi scorsi". 

Il COPASIR: “Il Comitato si è occupato di questa vicenda in tempi non sospetti ottenendo informazioni e rassicurazioni dall'autorità di governo e dall'intelligence.
Credo che la dichiarazione di Gabrielli sia sufficiente a evitare che il Copasir sia usato per campagne elettorali. Noi siamo un'istituzione e dobbiamo garantire anche questo".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia cosi, e quel giornalista abbia inventato tutto di sana pianta, si sarà svegliato storto...



No,è semplicemente campagna elettorale,campagna di fango,ma pur sempre elettorale.
Franco gabrielli e il copasir hanno già smentito il giornalista,hanno persino detto di essersi occupati in prima persona del caso e di non aver rilevato alcuna anomalia.

Cioè,se permetti,mi fido leggermente più di loro (che dovrebbero garantire la sicurezza/cybersicurezza in Italia) piuttosto che di un giornalista schierato politicamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il COPASIR: “Il Comitato si è occupato di questa vicenda in tempi non sospetti ottenendo informazioni e rassicurazioni dall'autorità di governo e dall'intelligence.
> *Credo che la dichiarazione di Gabrielli sia sufficiente a evitare che il Copasir sia usato per campagne elettorali. Noi siamo un'istituzione e dobbiamo garantire anche questo".*



Purtroppo ormai è troppo tardi,il tarlo sarà già all'opera.
E' incredibile che alcuni giornali possano avere tutta questa libertà di inventare e infangare senza subire alcuna conseguenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ormai è troppo tardi,il tarlo sarà già all'opera.
> E' incredibile che alcuni giornali possano avere tutta questa libertà di inventare e infangare senza subire alcuna conseguenza.



Prima del 25 settembre uscirà sicuramente qualcosa di clamoroso sulla Meloni. Tipo droga o pedofilia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Luglio 2022)

C'è qualche nuova formazione politica minore interessante per queste elezioni?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2022)

Ma non c'è bisogno che escano le congetture sui quotidiani, la testa della gente già le sintetizza di per sé, con l'opportuno grado di lavaggio del cervello.

Era già uscito giorni fa anche qui sul forum, ovviamente da parte di gente che poi non crede assolutamente al minimo complotto.

Non crede al complotto, ma se è contro il Sistema, eh.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è qualche nuova formazione politica minore interessante per queste elezioni?


Ancora Italia di Francesco Toscano, ma avrà percentuali irrisorie. Poi ci sono Unione Popolare di Enrico Montesano, il Movimento 3V di Luca Teodori ma anche questi al 100% non prenderanno più dello zero virgola. Mentre se ti interessa una formazione politica, l'unica, che ha grandi probabilità di entrare in parlamento c'è solo Italexit di Paragone.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora Italia di Francesco Toscano, ma avrà percentuali irrisorie. Poi ci sono Unione Popolare di Enrico Montesano, il Movimento 3V di Luca Teodori ma anche questi al 100% non prenderanno più dello zero virgola. Mentre se ti interessa una formazione politica, l'unica, che ha grandi probabilità di entrare in parlamento c'è solo Italexit di Paragone.


Aggiungo che Ancora Italia ha messo assieme Riconquistare l'Italia, Alternativa e PCI di Rizzo. Per i sondaggi questa unione è tra lo 0,7% ed il 2%. Toscano, inoltre, non sopporta Paragone e Marcotti, che sta nel partito di Paragone, ha fatto questo video dove risponde anche a Toscano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora Italia di Francesco Toscano, ma avrà percentuali irrisorie. Poi ci sono Unione Popolare di Enrico Montesano, il Movimento 3V di Luca Teodori ma anche questi al 100% non prenderanno più dello zero virgola. Mentre se ti interessa una formazione politica, l'unica, che ha grandi probabilità di entrare in parlamento c'è solo Italexit di Paragone.


ha chiesto partiti minori interessanti e tu gli citi il partito di enrico montesano ?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ha chiesto partiti minori interessanti e tu gli citi il partito di enrico montesano ?


Ho citato tutti i partiti "alternativi" e/o fintamente tali, poi spetta a voi decidere quale sia interessante o meno. In ogni caso, quello di Montesano è un progetto molto work in progress, dubito fortemente che si candiderà sul serio visto che sul web nemmeno il programma si trova.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Solita macchina del fango della sinistra...
> 
> E' così ad ogni elezione...
> 
> E come al solito dal 26 settembre tutte queste grandi "rivelazioni" finiranno nel nulla...


La Stampa era nata già abbastanza bugiarda facendo propaganda a senso unico per i risorgimentali......poi quando ha protestato per l'assassinio di Matteotti è stata assegnata agli Agnelli.....quindi perennemente dalla parte dei poteri forti.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

lo fanno per il vostro bene ................................... ???


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Luglio 2022)

Riguardo la vicenda Lega-Russia, non sarebbe niente di strano e incredibile. La politica italiana è influenzata dall'occidente, quindi che anche i russi provino ad aggiustare il tiro a loro favore mi appare più che plausibile. Ma non vale mica solo per la lega


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> lo fanno per il vostro bene ................................... ???
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2800


Addirittura la Lega ha esultato, dicendo che è un bene per il PNRR  . Comunque, incredibile, sono sciolte le camere ma questi porci continuano a lavorare e a danneggiare il paese.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Addirittura la Lega ha esultato, dicendo che è un bene per il PNRR  . Comunque, incredibile, sono sciolte le camere ma questi porci continuano a lavorare e a danneggiare il paese.


non so piu come dirlo che sono un solo partito...
basta guardare i fatti..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> lo fanno per il vostro bene ................................... ???
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2800


hanno fatto bene
che vuol dire acqua pubblica ?


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> hanno fatto bene
> che vuol dire acqua pubblica ?


hai ragione, mi chiedo perchè la nestlè non gestisca ancora l'ossigeno sulla Terra.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> hai ragione, mi chiedo perchè la nestlè non gestisca ancora l'ossigeno sulla Terra.


Se gestirlo avesse dei costi, sarebbe meglio lo gestisse la Nestlè e qualche altro concorrente che lo stato.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2022)

se si candida Red Ronnie lo voto

ho già il nome: "Fratelli Stellari"

motto: "per un'italia,un europa e un mondo multi-dimensionale"


----------



## mandraghe (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Va beh dai, Massimo Giannini.




Se non erro Draghi aveva una maggioranza numerica in cui la Lega era ininfluente. Se avesse voluto avrebbe potuto continuare a governare, inoltre se non ricordo male Lega e FI erano comunque disposti a continuare con Draghi. Quindi non riesco a capire queste trame oscure tirate fuori da Giannini.

Che poi Giannini farebbe bene a guardare alla sua poltrona visto l'incredibile tracollo che ha avuto La Stampa sotto la sua direzione. Ha praticamente dimezzato le copie vendute riducendo quel giornale ad essere un quotidiano locale piemontese.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2022)

Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX


----------



## Devil man (28 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _"Certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano" _(cit).


Hahahaha 
Delicatissima


----------



## Swaitak (28 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX


minghia, spero che per il 2024 saremo fuori dall' EU


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX


Ma lui è lo stesso che ha deciso un golpe a Cortina con Prodi o ricordo male?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

Il gemello di prodi, hanno la stessa faccia da c....

Non capisci proprio se sia un fondoschiena o un volto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX


Ogni volta che ci sono le elezioni la convinzione iniziale è che quella manica di pagliacci che abbiamo come politici non si meritano neppure lo sforzo di camminare fino alla cabina elettorale... 

Ma poi escono questi personaggi e mi convinco che è bene andare a votare... per gli altri...


----------



## livestrong (28 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Guarda ci ho lavorato insieme e ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo.
> Un grande politico, di squisita cultura e rara educazione, fidati.


Non ho mai conosciuto collaboratori di politici che parlassero male dei loro dominus...


----------



## mil77 (28 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> lo fanno per il vostro bene ................................... ???
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2800


Quindi?


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gabrielli: "Le notizie apparse sul quotidiano La Stampa, circa l'attribuzione all'intelligence nazionale di asserite interlocuzioni tra l'Avvocato Capuano e rappresentanti dell'Ambasciata della Federazione Russa in Italia, per far cadere il Governo Draghi, sono prive di ogni fondamento come già riferito al Copasir, in occasione di analoghi articoli, apparsi nei mesi scorsi".
> 
> Il COPASIR: “Il Comitato si è occupato di questa vicenda in tempi non sospetti ottenendo informazioni e rassicurazioni dall'autorità di governo e dall'intelligence.
> Credo che la dichiarazione di Gabrielli sia sufficiente a evitare che il Copasir sia usato per campagne elettorali. Noi siamo un'istituzione e dobbiamo garantire anche questo".*




Ha stato a Putine!1!!!!!! Ahaahhahaha quanto era quotata?! Troppo troppo scontata! Ormai siamo ben oltre il prevedibile.

Comunque, conoscendo i demogorgoni, faccio un paio di profezie

1) La variante totale e devastante del vairus denominata "M3l0n4.FSCT" a inizio settembre

2) Nel caso di vittoria della "destra", inizieranno a tirare in ballo i mitologici hacker nazirussoputiniani


----------



## Albijol (28 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ha stato a Putine!1!!!!!! Ahaahhahaha quanto era quotata?! Troppo troppo scontata! Ormai siamo ben oltre il prevedibile.
> 
> Comunque, conoscendo i demogorgoni, faccio un paio di profezie
> 
> ...


Proprio ieri alla televisione russa, alla trasmissione condotta da Soloviev un analista politico ha dichiarato : "Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, è arrivato il momento di spingere IL NOSTRO CANDIDATO". Ognuno pensi quel che vuole. Per me anche il solo pensare che Salvini non sia un uomo del Cremlino , quando lui stesso non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo, è follia pura. Ma posso sbagliare eh.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX




Ma hanno anche dei difetti.


----------



## Albijol (28 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri alla televisione russa, alla trasmissione condotta da Soloviev un analista politico ha dichiarato : "Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, è arrivato il momento di spingere IL NOSTRO CANDIDATO". Ognuno pensi quel che vuole. Per me anche il solo pensare che Salvini non sia un uomo del Cremlino , quando lui stesso non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo, è follia pura. Ma posso sbagliare eh.


E in ogni caso meglio Salvini che almeno qualche idea utile ce l'ha (nucleare, flat tax, Ponte Stretto) che l'altro a libro paga di Putin. Quello sì che è pericoloso (e non solo perché è un pluriomicida condannato)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri alla televisione russa, alla trasmissione condotta da Soloviev un analista politico ha dichiarato : "Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, è arrivato il momento di spingere IL NOSTRO CANDIDATO". Ognuno pensi quel che vuole. Per me anche il solo pensare che Salvini non sia un uomo del Cremlino , quando lui stesso non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo, è follia pura. Ma posso sbagliare eh.



Certo che salvino per voi deve essere un vero e proprio incubo 
Qualunque colpa deve ricadere sempre e solo su di lui,non su Gonde che in pratica ha buttato giù il governo (e l'ha fatto anche da solo )


----------



## Albijol (28 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che salvino per voi deve essere un vero e proprio incubo
> Qualunque colpa deve ricadere sempre e solo su di lui,non su Gonde che in pratica ha buttato giù il governo (e l'ha fatto anche da solo )


1) sono di destra, di quale incubo parli?
2) ma SONO ANNI che dico che il M5Z è il peggio del peggio, cioè un misto tra populismo e comunismo, è la più grande disgrazia dai tempi di Mussolini e adesso difenderei Conte HAHAHAH. Caschi proprio male.


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Proprio ieri alla televisione russa, alla trasmissione condotta da Soloviev un analista politico ha dichiarato : "Per quanto riguarda l'Italia, è arrivato il momento di spingere IL NOSTRO CANDIDATO". Ognuno pensi quel che vuole. Per me anche il solo pensare che Salvini non sia un uomo del Cremlino , quando lui stesso non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo, è follia pura. Ma posso sbagliare eh.


Per capire chi sono veramente gli infiltrati di Putin basta vedere le reazioni all'epoca di quando Putin attaccò veramente l'Europa cioè il *disastro* di Smolensk. Tutti quei titoloni della "caccia alle streghe" ai danni dei russi da parte di stessi politici e giornalisti che attaccavano oltre ai gemelli presidenziali anche Orban.....e hanno pure il coraggio di inventarsi un'alleanza tra Putin ed Erdogan (Erdogan è quello che ha mandato truppe sue contro i russi persino in Siria e Libia dove gli americani non sono intervenuti).


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per capire chi sono veramente gli infiltrati di Putin basta vedere le reazioni all'epoca di quando Putin attaccò veramente l'Europa cioè il *disastro* di Smolensk. Tutti quei titoloni della "caccia alle streghe" ai danni dei russi da parte di stessi politici e giornalisti che attaccavano oltre ai gemelli presidenziali anche Orban.....e hanno pure il coraggio di inventarsi un'alleanza tra Putin ed Erdogan (Erdogan è quello che ha mandato truppe sue contro i russi persino in Siria e Libia dove gli americani non sono intervenuti).



Non so se siano infiltrati tipo film.

Ma i simpatizzanti (o cacasotto) sono quelli che alle minacce di nuclearizzazione rispondevano con vocetta tremante "come è umano lei"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2022)

Comunque il Berlusca stasera in TV ha promesso il dentista gratis per gli anziani.

Considerando la sua predisposizione per le leggi ad personam, ne deduco che ha qualche problema alla dentiera


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque il Berlusca stasera in TV ha promesso il dentista gratis per gli anziani.
> 
> Considerando la sua predisposizione per le leggi ad personam, ne deduco che ha qualche problema alla dentiera




Ancora va in giro con sto dentista gratis? E le pensioni, e il dentista. Madonna santa. Questo è un revival (del trash) continuo. 

Dovesse andare a braccio, prometterebbe pompette (rizza c...) gratis per tutti i vecchi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ho mai conosciuto collaboratori di politici che parlassero male dei loro dominus...


Nessun dominus, semplice consulenza e nemmeno a lui in realtà 
Stima sincera


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX



Questo sì che è uno dei grandi criminali italioti.

Purtroppo è un burattino pure lui, prende ordini ed esegue un'agenda.


----------



## Sam (29 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Arridaje, è ripartito il carrozzone degli anti fascisti.
> Prossime stars Fedez, Elodie e J-AX


In un paese normale, questa gente potrebbe parlare solo durante i colloqui con la famiglia, alla presenza di un secondino.

In Italia, invece, sono a piede libero, e li si dipinge come luminari.


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora Italia di Francesco Toscano, ma avrà percentuali irrisorie. Poi ci sono Unione Popolare di Enrico Montesano, il Movimento 3V di Luca Teodori ma anche questi al 100% non prenderanno più dello zero virgola. Mentre se ti interessa una formazione politica, l'unica, che ha grandi probabilità di entrare in parlamento c'è solo Italexit di Paragone.


3V si è unito con avv. Polacco e Sara Cunial, nel partito Vita.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sono l'unica forza politica coerente e con la mia stessa visione.
Paragone è affiliato a Soros , direi che di m5s ne abbiamo avuto anche abbastanza.
su Toscano mi zittisco ...
comunque probabilmente hai ragione, prenderemo (3v&co) lo zero virgola. d'altronde l'italia è questa. quella delle ffp2 e dei locchidaun.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2022)

*Toti torna all'ovile: "Io nasco nel mondo di centrodestra e governo una regione di centrodestra. Vorrei un paese che si governa come la mia regione. Villa grande e vertici di centrodestra? Li ringrazio che non mi hanno invitato a pranzo visto che sono a dieta. Con il centrodestra abbiamo avuto diversità di vedute, continueremo a chiedere di confrontarci con i programmi e siamo disponibili a farlo con gli amici di centrodestra."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2022)

*AdnKronos: "Nessuna deroga sul doppio mandato Cinque Stelle. Saltano definitivamente i seguenti nomi: Roberto Fico, Paola Taverna, Vito Crimi, Riccardo Fraccaro e Alfonso Bonafede."*


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti torna all'ovile: "Io nasco nel mondo di centrodestra e governo una regione di centrodestra. Vorrei un paese che si governa come la mia regione. Villa grande e vertici di centrodestra? Li ringrazio che non mi hanno invitato a pranzo visto che sono a dieta. Con il centrodestra abbiamo avuto diversità di vedute, continueremo a chiedere di confrontarci con i programmi e siamo disponibili a farlo con gli amici di centrodestra."*



Mastella 2.0.

E' ancora un dilettante, ma può crescere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos: "Nessuna deroga sul doppio mandato Cinque Stelle. Saltano definitivamente i seguenti nomi: Roberto Fico, Paola Taverna, Vito Crimi, Riccardo Fraccaro e Alfonso Bonafede."*



Questi sono i peggiori (assieme a Di Maio) che i 5stelle hanno partorito.
Purtroppo verranno riciclati in altri ruoli.

Ovviamente (e sfortunatamente per noi) non nell'ortofrutta sotto casa.


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E in ogni caso meglio Salvini che almeno qualche idea utile ce l'ha (nucleare, flat tax, Ponte Stretto)


Flat tax impossibile.
Ponte sullo stretto utile a chi?
Sul nucleare, ormai c’è il mito perché gli assenti hanno sempre ragione, ma ci sarebbero innumerevoli problemi da affrontare. A cominciare dagli approvvigionamenti di uranio, che in Italia in pratica non c’è(le ultime parlavano di massimo una centrale per 30 anni)…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questi sono i peggiori (assieme a Di Maio) che i 5stelle hanno partorito.
> Purtroppo verranno riciclati in altri ruoli.
> 
> Ovviamente (e sfortunatamente per noi) non nell'ortofrutta sotto casa.



A parte Fraccaro, che andrà da Di Maio, gli altri penso andranno tutti in una ipotetica lista Speranza-Bersani.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> 3V si è unito con avv. Polacco e Sara Cunial, nel partito Vita.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, sono l'unica forza politica coerente e con la mia stessa visione.
> Paragone è affiliato a Soros , direi che di m5s ne abbiamo avuto anche abbastanza.
> su Toscano mi zittisco ...
> comunque probabilmente hai ragione, prenderemo (3v&co) lo zero virgola. d'altronde l'italia è questa. quella delle ffp2 e dei locchidaun.


Per caso sai che è successo tra Toscano e 3V? Mi pare si siano presi a male parole, o sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *AdnKronos: "Nessuna deroga sul doppio mandato Cinque Stelle. Saltano definitivamente i seguenti nomi: Roberto Fico, Paola Taverna, Vito Crimi, Riccardo Fraccaro e Alfonso Bonafede."*


Pazzesco, si stanno liberando di tutta la marmaglia. Ora manca solo Grillo e, forse, diventano presentabili. Forse...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2022)

quante sono le persone anziane in Italia? e i pensionati?

con la sua propaganda tutta volta a questi Silvio rischia di prendere piu voti di quelli che si pensa


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per caso sai che è successo tra Toscano e 3V? Mi pare si siano presi a male parole, o sbaglio?


diciamo che Toscano e la sua coalizione sono un po' ambigui su certi argomenti ....
quello che so è che si stava cercando di collaborare ma ad una certa si è dileguato senza dire nulla.


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quante sono le persone anziane in Italia?


Milioni, soprattutto se consideri che per Silvione, a parte lui, si è anziani sopra i 25 anni.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quante sono le persone anziane in Italia? e i pensionati?
> 
> con la sua propaganda tutta volta a questi Silvio rischia di prendere piu voti di quelli che si pensa


se nelle pensioni includi non solo quelle per anzianità rischia di ricevere il voto di mezza Italia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A parte Fraccaro, che andrà da Di Maio, gli altri penso andranno tutti in una ipotetica lista Speranza-Bersani.



Voglio proprio vederla la taverna tra le file del PD  
In mezzo a quelli che ha insultato per anni e in mezzo a quelli che l'hanno insultata da anni.

Ma tanto hanno tutti la faccia come il cùlo,come Di Maio per il PD (una volta arrivato dalla loro parte) è diventato uno statista,così succederà per la Taverna.


----------



## vota DC (29 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questi sono i peggiori (assieme a Di Maio) che i 5stelle hanno partorito.
> Purtroppo verranno riciclati in altri ruoli.
> 
> Ovviamente (e sfortunatamente per noi) non nell'ortofrutta sotto casa.


C'è di peggio basta pensare a pizzarotti esaltato dalla sinistra che ha trasformato in Mordor la propria città senza nessun motivo. Con bonafede si riformava persino la legittima difesa (prima dovevi tipo telefonare ai carabinieri e dire che l'intruso stava per premere il grilletto) poi è venuta la Cartabia pompata sa sinistrati e soprattutto radicali che frignava della mancanza di garantismo.

Comunque Grillo aveva detto già dopo le elezioni del 2013 che più di metà finiva negli schieramenti avversari subito dopo le elezioni. E infatti non aveva senso modificare per il secondo mandato dato che era esplicito che si votava per il manifesto e non per le persone: serviva solo gente di passaggio per impossibilità di fare democrazia diretta.....mettessero online tutte le votazioni in realtà si avrebbe un esito migliore rispetto di avere solo i legulei che si occupano di votare.


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2022)

*Conte:*

*"Col Pd per il futuro non escludo un dialogo, ma non un'alleanza.

Per queste elezioni assolutamente non se ne parla di avere rapporti col Pd.

Che rapporto può avere il Movimento 5 stelle con una forza politica che sta chiudendo accordi da Calenda a Di Maio a Renzi a Brunetta a Carfagna? 
Questa è un'ammucchiata dove noi non ci potremmo mai ritrovare, perché sono personalità divisive e litigiose. 
La politica fatta così significa tutto e il contrario di tutto

Non ci saranno deroghe al limite dei due mandati nel M5s, già comunicato ai vertice del Movimento.

Essere coerenti con i propri valori costa un prezzo, che noi stiamo pagando e stiamo pagando anche questa scissione. 
Molti compagni di strada, tra cui Di Maio, hanno abiurato a principi e valori. 
Non lo dico io, lo ha detto Di Maio. *
*Abbiamo pagato questo prezzo per non fare compromessi sui principi fondamentali"*


Ansa


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2022)

ormai Conte è più grillino di Grillo....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2022)

Quando vengono depositate ufficialmente le liste di coalizione?
Io fino a quella data non credo a Conte.
Pd + 5S è l'unico modo che hanno per stare in corsa.

E dalle parole di Conte io capto già la volontà di unirsi subito il giorno post elezioni, nel caso in cui il CDX vincesse senza i numeri per la governabilità.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quante sono le persone anziane in Italia? e i pensionati?
> 
> con la sua propaganda tutta volta a questi Silvio rischia di prendere piu voti di quelli che si pensa



Un piccolo zoccolo duro che ancora vota il cyborg esiste,ma la maggior parte dei pensionati vota piddì e non sanno neanche loro il perchè.
Bisogna vedere in questi 2 anni e mezzo di covid quanti saranno i superstiti

P.S quando parlo di pensionati-PD mi viene sempre in mente la famosa scena di Mammuccari all'interno di un circolo PD   
Con tutti quei vecchi attoniti (1.43)


----------



## smallball (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando vengono depositate ufficialmente le liste di coalizione?
> Io fino a quella data non credo a Conte.
> Pd + 5S è l'unico modo che hanno per stare in corsa....
> 
> E dalle parole di Conte io capto già la volontà di unirsi subito il giorno post elezioni, nel caso in cui il CDX vincesse senza i numeri per la governabilità.


Nel caso al Centrodestra dovessero mancare pochi seggi..si alleeranno a loro


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando vengono depositate ufficialmente le liste di coalizione?
> Io fino a quella data non credo a Conte.
> Pd + 5S è l'unico modo che hanno per stare in corsa.
> 
> E dalle parole di Conte io capto già la volontà di unirsi subito il giorno post elezioni, nel caso in cui il CDX vincesse senza i numeri per la governabilità.


e' Renzi che senza alleanza non supera lo sbarramento, il M5S avrà qualche problema solo al Senato

programmi e liste prima di ferragosto, alla terza settimana i candidati

comunque per non avere la governabilità dovrebbe succedere quanto visto nel 2018 al Sud, ma non è più possibile
pd a sud va bene solo grazie al consenso personale di De Luca ed Emiliano, attenzione però che le regionali sono diverse e già in passato si sono spesi con regioni che hanno votato centro-destra, per il resto altrove non pervenuto

al centro-destra dovrebbe bastare dominare al nord, tenere quanto possibile al centro e togliere le regioni meridionali al M5S


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Flat tax impossibile.
> Ponte sullo stretto utile a chi?
> Sul nucleare, ormai c’è il mito perché gli assenti hanno sempre ragione, ma ci sarebbero innumerevoli problemi da affrontare. A cominciare dagli approvvigionamenti di uranio, che in Italia in pratica non c’è(le ultime parlavano di massimo una centrale per 30 anni)…



Sulla flat-tax non mi pronuncio.

Il ponte sullo stretto non è utile? Mah, guarda, da non rispondere nemmeno. Una nazione seria quel ponte lo avrebbe fatto negli anni '50.

Un po' di uranio ce lo abbiamo. Onestamente parlavano di un paio di centrali per 30 anni, ma sarebbe già stato qualcosa. Potremmo fornire la tecnologia (visto che ce ne intendiamo) in cambio di uranio arricchito ad altri paesi. Rammento che il materiale fissile può essere pure sintetizzato, come il plutonio 239, fatto comunque a partire dall'uranio 238. Sono sicuro che impegnandosi un po' non sarebbe 'sto gran problema. Il problema è sempre stato, ovviamente, ideologico.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ha stato a Putine!1!!!!!! Ahaahhahaha quanto era quotata?! Troppo troppo scontata! Ormai siamo ben oltre il prevedibile.
> 
> Comunque, conoscendo i demogorgoni, faccio un paio di profezie
> 
> ...


@admin, la seconda si è già verificata , il Copasir ha allertato Fico e Casellati, perchè secondo loro le camere sono a rischio cyberattacco per le elezioni


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando vengono depositate ufficialmente le liste di coalizione?
> Io fino a quella data non credo a Conte.
> Pd + 5S è l'unico modo che hanno per stare in corsa.
> 
> E dalle parole di Conte io capto già la volontà di unirsi subito il giorno post elezioni, nel caso in cui il CDX vincesse senza i numeri per la governabilità.


No, non si alleeranno prima delle elezioni. Anche perchè nei sondaggi, il PD prenderebbe di meno con un'alleanza con i grillini e probabilmente anche il M5S perderebeb qualcosa. Una buona parte di piddini odia ancora il m5s. Perciò, sarebbe ancora più vantaggiosa per il centrodestra un'alleanza pre-elezioni.


----------



## sunburn (29 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sulla flat-tax non mi pronuncio.
> 
> Il ponte sullo stretto non è utile? Mah, guarda, da non rispondere nemmeno. Una nazione seria quel ponte lo avrebbe fatto negli anni '50.
> 
> Un po' di uranio ce lo abbiamo. Onestamente parlavano di un paio di centrali per 30 anni, ma sarebbe già stato qualcosa. Potremmo fornire la tecnologia (visto che ce ne intendiamo) in cambio di uranio arricchito ad altri paesi. Rammento che il materiale fissile può essere pure sintetizzato, come il plutonio 239, fatto comunque a partire dall'uranio 238. Sono sicuro che impegnandosi un po' non sarebbe 'sto gran problema. Il problema è sempre stato, ovviamente, ideologico.


Sulla questione utilità del ponte ho chiesto a chi servirebbe. A me non sembra un’opera particolarmente fondamentale, soprattutto alla luce dello stato generale delle infrastrutture italiane e di quelle calabresi e siciliane in particolare, ma non ho problemi a cambiare idea se ci sono argomentazioni valide.

Sul nucleare, ripeto che mi sembra parecchio mitizzato perché non c’è. Al di là del discorso materie prime, che io sappia ai tempi in cui l’avevamo eravamo abbondantemente dipendenti dalla tecnologia straniera(USA e UK in particolare), con tutto quel che ne conseguiva in termini di costi. Che è poi il vero motivo per il quale l’abbiamo abbandonato, dato che l’esito del referendum non ne impediva direttamente l’utilizzo e, ci fosse stata la volontà politica di proseguire, l’avremmo fatto.

Sulla flat tax, a me farebbe parecchio comodo, soprattutto con le aliquote che circolavano qualche tempo fa. Ma, come direbbe il buon @pazzomania, se allo Stato serve TOT, deve entrare TOT.


----------



## Andris (29 Luglio 2022)

sono passati 14 anni ma siamo ancora così


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2022)

Riflessione molto interessante di Matteo Brandi sui partitini.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2022)

Per la cronaca, la lista di Francesco Toscano si chiama Italia Sovrana e Popolare e metterà insieme Ancora Italia (partito di Toscano nato dalle ceneri di Vox), Partito Comunista, Riconquistare l’Italia, Azione Civile, Rinascita Repubblicana, Comitati No Draghi, Italia Unita e tanti altri.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla questione utilità del ponte ho chiesto a chi servirebbe. A me non sembra un’opera particolarmente fondamentale, soprattutto alla luce dello stato generale delle infrastrutture italiane e di quelle calabresi e siciliane in particolare, ma non ho problemi a cambiare idea se ci sono argomentazioni valide.
> 
> Sul nucleare, ripeto che mi sembra parecchio mitizzato perché non c’è. Al di là del discorso materie prime, che io sappia ai tempi in cui l’avevamo eravamo abbondantemente dipendenti dalla tecnologia straniera(USA e UK in particolare), con tutto quel che ne conseguiva in termini di costi. Che è poi il vero motivo per il quale l’abbiamo abbandonato, dato che l’esito del referendum non ne impediva direttamente l’utilizzo e, ci fosse stata la volontà politica di proseguire, l’avremmo fatto.
> 
> Sulla flat tax, a me farebbe parecchio comodo, soprattutto con le aliquote che circolavano qualche tempo fa. Ma, come direbbe il buon @pazzomania, se allo Stato serve TOT, deve entrare TOT.



A me il ponte sullo stretto piacerebbe invece, con tutti i soldi che buttiamo nel cesso almeno quello sarebbe utile.
Ma penso ci siano problemi sia strutturali che di sicurezza
Solo una campata (da record), terreno fortemente sismico, boh, comunque a me piacerebbe anche se vivo nel nord della Lombardia.

Sulla Flat tax, come hai detto, c è poco da dire, è semplice matematica purtroppo.
Qualche genio abboccherà alla favoletta " con più soldi in tasca la gente spenderà di più e l' economia crescerà e si recupereranno le tasse perse"
Ovviamente PALLE, magari fosse cosi...

Oltretutto violerebbe pure la costituzione penso.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla questione utilità del ponte ho chiesto a chi servirebbe. A me non sembra un’opera particolarmente fondamentale, soprattutto alla luce dello stato generale delle infrastrutture italiane e di quelle calabresi e siciliane in particolare, ma non ho problemi a cambiare idea se ci sono argomentazioni valide.
> 
> Sul nucleare, ripeto che mi sembra parecchio mitizzato perché non c’è. Al di là del discorso materie prime, che io sappia ai tempi in cui l’avevamo eravamo abbondantemente dipendenti dalla tecnologia straniera(USA e UK in particolare), con tutto quel che ne conseguiva in termini di costi. Che è poi il vero motivo per il quale l’abbiamo abbandonato, dato che l’esito del referendum non ne impediva direttamente l’utilizzo e, ci fosse stata la volontà politica di proseguire, l’avremmo fatto.
> 
> Sulla flat tax, a me farebbe parecchio comodo, soprattutto con le aliquote che circolavano qualche tempo fa. Ma, come direbbe il buon @pazzomania, se allo Stato serve TOT, deve entrare TOT.


I motivi per farlo ci sono.
Si tratta di percorrere 3km (in realta qualcosa in più dato che non è fattibile nel punto più vicino) in 2 minuti VS 30minuti di traghetto+i tempi di attesa per la partenza.
Costi azzerati Vs Costi enormi per la traversata.
Vantaggi enormi per il trasporto su ruota, e possibilmente su rotaia.

Svantaggi: smonti il business traghetti, e l'impatto ambientale..(anche se è zona di centrali marine viste le forti correnti)

Ovviamente deve essere costruito non bene, ma benissimo, la zona è rischiosa e lo sarà molto più nei prossimi anni causa cambiamenti climatici. A me la soluzione del tunnel sembra quella più sicura.


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2022)

a grande richiesta, ecco le sardine !!!

*"Le sardine sono nate come anticorpi per combattere una destra che voleva appropriarsi del governo dell’Emilia Romagna.*
*Ci stiamo muovendo nello stesso modo per scongiurare la medesima minaccia in Italia"

Adnkronos

@gabri65 @Toby rosso nero *


----------



## sunburn (30 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I motivi per farlo ci sono.
> Si tratta di percorrere 3km (in realta qualcosa in più dato che non è fattibile nel punto più vicino) in 2 minuti VS 30minuti di traghetto+i tempi di attesa per la partenza.
> Costi azzerati Vs Costi enormi per la traversata.
> Vantaggi enormi per il trasporto su ruota, e possibilmente su rotaia.


Si beh, so che magari posso non sembrare particolarmente brillante, ma alla riduzione dei tempi di attraversamento ci ero arrivato anche da solo… 
Scherzi a parti, il punto è capire di che flussi stiam parlando e, soprattutto, se porterebbe vantaggi importanti all’economia delle due regioni per poter valutare il rapporto costi/benefici.
In ogni caso, io son sempre dell’idea che non abbia senso costruire opere all’avanguardia in un contesto di infrastrutture generalmente inefficienti, spesso oltre il limite della fatiscenza.


----------



## sunburn (30 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me il ponte sullo stretto piacerebbe invece, con tutti i soldi che buttiamo nel cesso almeno quello sarebbe utile.
> Ma penso ci siano problemi sia strutturali che di sicurezza
> Solo una campata (da record), terreno fortemente sismico, boh, comunque a me piacerebbe anche se vivo nel nord della Lombardia.


A me basta sapere quale politico l’ha proposto per la prima volta(Craxi) e quali politici l’hanno poi ripreso per nutrire più di una perplessità. 
Un po’ il discorso che facevi tu sul collega che dice sempre fesserie e col quale una volta ti sembra di essere d’accordo…


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si beh, so che magari posso non sembrare particolarmente brillante, ma alla riduzione dei tempi di attraversamento ci ero arrivato anche da solo…
> Scherzi a parti, il punto è capire di che flussi stiam parlando e, soprattutto, se porterebbe vantaggi importanti all’economia delle due regioni per poter valutare il rapporto costi/benefici.
> In ogni caso, io son sempre dell’idea che non abbia senso costruire opere all’avanguardia in un contesto di infrastrutture generalmente inefficienti, spesso oltre il limite della fatiscenza.


scusa non volevo prenderti per scemo , è che per me il vantaggio è già evidente pensando solamente ai camionisti e ai treni che spostano merci. In Sicilia abbiamo anche alcuni siti di produzione e laboratori che tornerebbero molto utili a tutte le regioni da Roma in giù.
Sulle strutture fatiscenti ovviamente hai ragionissima, ma siccome ci sarebbero i fondi del recovery una chance alla riqualificazione di Sicilia e Calabria la si potrebbe dare..


----------



## Controcorrente (30 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Si beh, so che magari posso non sembrare particolarmente brillante, ma alla riduzione dei tempi di attraversamento ci ero arrivato anche da solo…
> Scherzi a parti, il punto è capire di che flussi stiam parlando e, soprattutto, se porterebbe vantaggi importanti all’economia delle due regioni per poter valutare il rapporto costi/benefici.
> In ogni caso, io son sempre dell’idea che non abbia senso costruire opere all’avanguardia in un contesto di infrastrutture generalmente inefficienti, spesso oltre il limite della fatiscenza.


Stiamo parlando di una regione, turistica, con 5mln di abitanti che dista 3km dalla terra ferma e non è collegata da un ponte. E' allucinante. 
Nessuno stato civile nemmeno discuterebbe sul fatto che sia un'opera da fare, non è una questione solo di tempi di percorrenza, ma un'opera essenziale sia per un fatto culturale, sia economico. Già discutere sui costi / benefici è per me assurdo (oltre che miope, perchè potenzialmente puoi far svoltare l'economia della regione, non bisogna studiare come cambierebbero i trasporti adesso, ma quali nuove possibilità l'opera può dare a medio - lungo termine).


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nel centrodestra, Salvini propone Flat Tax, ponte sullo stretto e nucleare.
> 
> Nel centrosinistra, Letta elogia Forza Italia e non mette veti a Renzi.*


flat tax è uno slogan ha senso solo se molto alta e si possono mettere tutte le spese in detrazione. Azzardo anche una patrimoniale. Altrimenti non sta in piedi e sarebbe iniqua.
Ponte sullo stretto infattibile
Nucleare anacronistico ad oggi
Vedremo


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a grande richiesta, ecco le sardine !!!
> 
> *"Le sardine sono nate come anticorpi per combattere una destra che voleva appropriarsi del governo dell’Emilia Romagna.*
> *Ci stiamo muovendo nello stesso modo per scongiurare la medesima minaccia in Italia"
> ...



Eh, c'è stata un'ondata di maltempo con piogge incessanti e infatti i topi sono usciti dalle fogne, a quanto vedo. Solo in itaglia 'ste robe, e meno male che parlano di dittatura russa, mentre noi c'abbiamo la demograzzzia. Disgraziati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

*Grilo, postando un'immagine di zombie:

"Sapevamo fin dall’inizio di dover combattere contro zombie che avrebbero fatto di tutto per sconfiggerci o, ancor peggio, contagiarci. E così è stato: alcuni di noi sono caduti, molti sono stati contagiati. Compiangiamo chi di noi è caduto e non ha resistito al contagio. Roma è schiava degli zombie. Ma gli zombie temono la diversità, che noi rappresentiamo."





*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

*D'Incà lascia il M5S.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

*Retroscena di Francesco Amodeo a Radio Radio sulla caduta del governo Conte 1. Secondo il giornalista, che punta il dito contro i media convenzionali che ignorarono all'epoca questo fatto mentre ora parlano dei russi che hanno chiesto alla Lega di far cadere il governo Draghi, a provocare la caduta dell'esecutivo gialloverde furono gli USA, con l'ambasciatore americano che convocò Giorgetti in America dopo l'accordo della via della seta, perchè non si voleva che l'Italia si avvicinasse troppo alla Cina.*


----------



## vota DC (30 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me basta sapere quale politico l’ha proposto per la prima volta(Craxi) e quali politici l’hanno poi ripreso per nutrire più di una perplessità.
> Un po’ il discorso che facevi tu sul collega che dice sempre fesserie e col quale una volta ti sembra di essere d’accordo…


Da notare che Craxi ha cominciato a parlare di quel ponte tre anni dopo la storia uscita su Topolino che è la vera ispirazione.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riflessione molto interessante di Matteo Brandi sui partitini.


è facile da dietro la poltrona dire "unitevi tutti". poi bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.
e la realtà è fatta di opportunisti, di traditori, etc..
vedete un po lega-m5s , per fare un esempio buttato li, a cosa ha portato.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> è facile da dietro la poltrona dire "unitevi tutti". poi bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.
> e la realtà è fatta di opportunisti, di traditori, etc..
> vedete un po lega-m5s , per fare un esempio buttato li, a cosa ha portato.


Infatti, il video dà ragione a quelli che la pensano come te.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, la lista di Francesco Toscano si chiama Italia Sovrana e Popolare e metterà insieme Ancora Italia (partito di Toscano nato dalle ceneri di Vox), Partito Comunista, Riconquistare l’Italia, Azione Civile, Rinascita Repubblicana, Comitati No Draghi, Italia Unita e tanti altri.


ecco , questi secondo me sono dei paraculi.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti, il video dà ragione a quelli che la pensano come te.


ok, scusa non ho visto il video, è che sono anni che discuto di queste cose, almeno dal 2017


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Luglio 2022)

ma alla fine sarà solo un miracolo raccogliere le firme .... hanno lasciato 2 settimane per farlo, ad Agosto poi, che son tutti al mare.....
viva la Democrazia!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

*Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


----------



## smallball (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


Ci mancava giusto Santoro nella contesa...


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


mi chiedevo quali vip si presenteranno infatti, spero anche in Pippo Franco e altri più trash, aspettando Rocco


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


i Santorini...  

comunque a breve partiranno le sfide televisive tipo da Vespa giusto? quest'anno dovrà anticipare il rientro dalle vacanze Brunone..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


questo ha sfruttato la questione della guerra in ucraina per fare il cheguevara wannabe andando contro la nato e la cattivona america per farsi pubblicità e ora fonda un partito con conte


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*



A parte la schifezza di vedere un personaggio che voleva fare informazione e poi si è rivelato un politichino dei peggio, a me mica piace tutta questa combutta anti-PD.

Finiranno per passare da vittime questi poveri sinistrati che hanno distrutto l'itaglia, per poi vedersi coadiuvati proprio da quelli che gli danno contro.

Si ammazzassero tutti, piuttosto. Ora manca il partito dei Ferragnez e dei Maneskin, e magari quello di Gassmann e Arcuri, e siamo a posto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A parte la schifezza di vedere un personaggio che voleva fare informazione e poi si è rivelato un politichino dei peggio, a me mica piace tutta questa combutta anti-PD.
> 
> Finiranno per passare da vittime questi poveri sinistrati che hanno distrutto l'itaglia, per poi vedersi coadiuvati proprio da quelli che gli danno contro.
> 
> Si ammazzassero tutti, piuttosto. Ora manca il partito dei Ferragnez e dei Maneskin, e magari quello di Gassmann e Arcuri, e siamo a posto.



Fortunatamente queste elezioni anticipate sono servite per toglierci L'INCUBO di alcuni nomi (da te citati) in politica.
Ma tra 5 anni,sicuro al 100%,qualcuno di loro fonderà un partito.
Soprattutto il dubbio è su due...la miliardaria o il marito cuckold ? Oppure entrambi ?

Gli altri li escludo,troppo impegnati a farsi spremere da manager ed etichette musicali.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Santoro ha detto che fonderà un partito e si alleerà con Conte contro il PD e il centrodestra.*


 Il padrone ha aperto al portafoglio ?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

mancano meno di 2 mesi..tra quanto saranno chiare le alleanze e coalizioni varie?


----------



## Mika (30 Luglio 2022)

La destra è fascista ma la polizia a fermare le vecchiette con il cane durante il look-down lo hanno deciso PD e M5S


----------



## __king george__ (30 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mancano meno di 2 mesi..tra quanto saranno chiare le alleanze e coalizioni varie?


ho controllato e se il sito da cui ho letto è corretto la risposta è il 22 agosto

dando una scorsata mi sono reso conto che ci sono una miriade di partiti di cui manco conoscevo l'esistenza,o nel caso li conoscessi di nome non ho la piu pallida idea di cosa dicano

tipo "noi con l'Italia" "Coraggio Italia" e vari altri..ma la mia attenzione è stata catturata da "articolo 1"..il nome è geniale! 

dovrò iniziare a spulciarli tutti...

inizierò da "potere alla famiglia"..mi intriga il nome simil-mafioso...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho controllato e se il sito da cui ho letto è corretto la risposta è il 22 agosto
> 
> dando una scorsata mi sono reso conto che ci sono una miriade di partiti di cui manco conoscevo l'esistenza,o nel caso li conoscessi di nome non ho la piu pallida idea di cosa dicano
> 
> ...



Ah beh,hai scelto proprio il migliore..............
Quello con Speranza,Bersani,d'alema


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

*Bergoglio: "Non mi intrometto nelle elezioni. Ma l'Italia ha avuto 20 governi in un secolo. Chiedo responsabilità. Responsabilità civica. Nessuno può dire che il presidente Draghi non fosse un uomo di alta qualità internazionale. È stato presidente della Banca. Ha fatto una buona carriera."*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bergoglio: "Non mi intrometto nelle elezioni. Ma l'Italia ha avuto 20 governi in un secolo. Chiedo responsabilità. Responsabilità civica. Nessuno può dire che il presidente Draghi non fosse un uomo di alta qualità internazionale. È stato presidente della Banca. Ha fatto una buona carriera."*



Il papa a favore del banchiere, dove siamo arrivati


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bergoglio: "Non mi intrometto nelle elezioni. Ma l'Italia ha avuto 20 governi in un secolo. Chiedo responsabilità. Responsabilità civica. Nessuno può dire che il presidente Draghi non fosse un uomo di alta qualità internazionale. È stato presidente della Banca. Ha fatto una buona carriera."*


quindi anche il Papa abbandona i grillini per andare con Gigino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

*Patto Di Maio-Tabacci per lista comune.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patto Di Maio-Tabacci per lista comune.*



Giggino il nuovo che avanza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

*PD: "Da martedì al via una campagna elettorale "porta a porta' per denunciare l'irresponsabilità e inadeguatezza della destra. Per la campagna elettorale casa per casa saranno nominati dei volontari che si impegneranno questa estate. Istituiremo una casa dei volontari."*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il papa a favore del banchiere, dove siamo arrivati


Il papa è (ancora) Benedetto. Lui è un megafono che fa propaganda per il Vaticano s.r.l. ed in questo (ridicolo) intervento lo conferma ancora una volta.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Da martedì al via una campagna elettorale "porta a porta' per denunciare l'irresponsabilità e inadeguatezza della destra. Per la campagna elettorale casa per casa saranno nominati dei volontari che si impegneranno questa estate. Istituiremo una casa dei volontari."*


Sono alle cozze. Fidatevi, al 20% non ci arriveranno anche perchè non stanno proponendo nulla. Perfino Conte propone cose tipo salario minimo, ma Letta e co oltre a "non ci alleiamo con il M5S, forse sì, Calenda sì, Calenda no" che cosa sta proponendo al suo "elettorato"? Ma, attenzione, magari questa debacle è voluta perchè il periodo che verrà sarà così devastante che perfino il PD vuole tirarsi fuori. Dopotutto, se si è tirato fuori Draghi...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Da martedì al via una campagna elettorale "porta a porta' per denunciare l'irresponsabilità e inadeguatezza della destra. Per la campagna elettorale casa per casa saranno nominati dei volontari che si impegneranno questa estate. Istituiremo una casa dei volontari."*



Vi aspetto con il lanciafiamme regolato al massimo. Godrete di una calda accoglienza.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Da martedì al via una campagna elettorale "porta a porta' per denunciare l'irresponsabilità e inadeguatezza della destra. Per la campagna elettorale casa per casa saranno nominati dei volontari che si impegneranno questa estate. Istituiremo una casa dei volontari."*


 La solita sinistra... 

Programmi, idee? Ma no, demonizziamo sempre l'avversario, sproloquiamo del pericolo fascista imminente, gridiamo alla fine di tutte le cose dovesse vincere la cattivissima destra... 

E meno male che si chiamano partito DEMOCRATICO...


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2022)

*a breve le pillole di Silvio in smart working*

*Berlusconi:

"Il 63% degli italiani formano la loro opinione politica sui social. 
Per questa ragione, ho deciso di spiegare tutti i punti del nostro programma con dei video, realizzati appositamente, che pubblicherò proprio qui sul mio profilo.*
* La mia sarà una campagna fatta in prevalenza sui social network"*


----------



## Andris (30 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Patto Di Maio-Tabacci per lista comune.*


per l'ennesima volta queste residuo bellico salva un partitino dall'estinzione

per presentare la propria lista senza questo Di Maio avrebbe dovuto raccogliere migliaia di firme in ogni collegio elettorale


----------



## UDG (30 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *a breve le pillole di Silvio in smart working*
> 
> *Berlusconi:
> 
> ...


Silvio ha effettuato l'aggiornamento al firmware


----------



## Swaitak (30 Luglio 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> La solita sinistra...
> 
> Programmi, idee? Ma no, demonizziamo sempre l'avversario, sproloquiamo del pericolo fascista imminente, gridiamo alla fine di tutte le cose dovesse vincere la cattivissima destra...
> 
> E meno male che si chiamano partito DEMOCRATICO...


hai perfettamente centrato il punto, perfino i pirloni della destra riescono a proporre qualcosa..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per l'ennesima volta queste residuo bellico salva un partitino dall'estinzione
> 
> per presentare la propria lista senza questo Di Maio avrebbe dovuto raccogliere migliaia di firme in ogni collegio elettorale



Come livello di viscidume e opportunismo Giggino sta scalando nuove vette mai esplorate.


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

*Marco Rizzo sui social:*

*"Poco prima della fine del governo, è stato votato un emendamento per favorire piccoli partiti che hanno fatto parte della maggioranza come Italia Viva, Sinistra Italiana, Azione, Articolo Uno.

Per gli altri invece serve prendere firme in tutta Italia con moduli da scaricare dal sito del Ministero, ad oggi 30 luglio non sono ancora disponibili.

Le firme vanno portate già validate a Roma entro il 21 agosto, una corsa contro il tempo.

Significa che non vogliono forze politiche che possano contestare questo sistema.*

*Noi ci proveremo ma ricordate che l'Autunno per voi ci sarà dentro o fuori il parlamento"*


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

*Calenda:*

*"Non potete chiederci di stare con Di Maio*

*Ai diciottenni serve lavoro detassato e una buona istruzione, non la dote promessa da Letta"


Renzi rilancia il terzo polo e chiama l'amico Calenda:

"La sinistra apre la campagna elettorale candidando Di Maio e parlando di tasse. 
La destra di Salvini e Meloni la conosciamo: sovranisti e populisti.
C’è un mondo che chiede di votare altro. 
Noi ci siamo #TerzoPolo"*


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

*Imbarazzante Di Maio*
*
Accusa Salvini di aver proposto ora l'IVA da togliere sui generi alimentari primari dopo aver fatto cadere il governo, mentre è una proposta presentata in parlamento dal 2020 a cui PD e M5S si sono sempre opposti
*
*Borghi glielo fa notare e lo blocca sui social *


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

*Letta nipote contestato alla Festa dell'Unità di Villalunga

Il partito ha già pronti i nomi per le liste, si teme il blitz per inserire Di Maio in un collegio sicuro come per Casini e Lorenzin nel 2018 per aver aiutato la maggioranza di Renzi-Gentiloni

Timore anche per Richetti, vicino a Calenda*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote contestato alla Festa dell'Unità di Villalunga
> 
> Il partito ha già pronti i nomi per le liste, si teme il blitz per inserire Di Maio in un collegio sicuro come per Casini e Lorenzin nel 2018 per aver aiutato la maggioranza di Renzi-Gentiloni
> 
> Timore anche per Richetti, vicino a Calenda*


Di Maio nel PD, dopo che l'hanno distrutto per anni. Io ci spero, un po' per il cortocircuito ed anche perchè non penso che gli elettori piddini (i pochi rimasti) saranno così stupidi da digerirsi pure giggino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Imbarazzante Di Maio*
> 
> *Accusa Salvini di aver proposto ora l'IVA da togliere sui generi alimentari primari dopo aver fatto cadere il governo, mentre è una proposta presentata in parlamento dal 2020 a cui PD e M5S si sono sempre opposti*
> 
> *Borghi glielo fa notare e lo blocca sui social *



"Giggino o cartelletta" a detta di Grillo  
Poi fantastici i "blocchi" sui social,come i bambini delle medie.

Questo giggino va rispedito al s.paolo,anzi,al maradona dato che ha cambiato nome.


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Giggino o cartelletta" a detta di Grillo
> Poi fantastici i "blocchi" sui social,come i bambini delle medie.
> 
> Questo giggino va rispedito al s.paolo,anzi,al maradona dato che ha cambiato nome.


Potremmo mandarlo alla Ferrari tanto lì sono abituati a fare cazzate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2022)

*Nuovo nome per il partito Di Maio.
Di Maio: "La nuova forza politica che presenteremo domani insieme a Bruno Tabacci si chiamerà Impegno Civico e rappresenta quel principio di responsabilita' civica evocato ieri da Papa Francesco."*


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo nome per il partito Di Maio.
> Di Maio: "La nuova forza politica che presenteremo domani insieme a Bruno Tabacci si chiamerà Impegno Civico e rappresenta quel principio di responsabilita' civica evocato ieri da Papa Francesco."*


Dai, ci manca solo Padre Pier Ferdinando nel calderone.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo nome per il partito Di Maio.
> Di Maio: "La nuova forza politica che presenteremo domani insieme a Bruno Tabacci si chiamerà Impegno Civico e rappresenta quel principio di responsabilita' civica evocato ieri da Papa Francesco."*


Ahahahahah. La sinistra si sta facendo fuori con le sue mani. Dopotutto, sono passati perfino a dar retta a Di Maionese elevandolo a statista di grande caratura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2022)

*Sondaggio Ipsos: Renzi politico tra i più odiati d'Italia. Solo il 4% degli italiani lo apprezza, e l'1% degli elettori PD. 
Repubblica: Per questa ragione Letta sta cercando di lasciarlo fuori dalla coalizione di CSX.

Si va verso Terzo Polo Calenda-Renzi. Renzi: "Calenda non abbia paura. I partitini saranno decisivi nella prossima legislatura, come in questa."*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Ipsos: Renzi politico tra i più odiati d'Italia. Solo il 4% degli italiani lo apprezza, e l'1% degli elettori PD.
> Repubblica: Per questa ragione Letta sta cercando di lasciarlo fuori dalla coalizione di CSX.
> 
> Si va verso Terzo Polo Calenda-Renzi. Renzi: "Calenda non abbia paura. I partitini saranno decisivi nella prossima legislatura, come in questa."*


Renzi, sul discorso dei partitini, ha paura di essere superato da Paragone? Alcuni sondaggi recenti lo danno sotto quest'ultimo  .


----------



## Swaitak (31 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo nome per il partito Di Maio.
> Di Maio: "La nuova forza politica che presenteremo domani insieme a Bruno Tabacci si chiamerà Impegno Civico e rappresenta quel principio di responsabilita' civica evocato ieri da Papa Francesco."*


ma gigino ce l'ha un programma?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma gigino ce l'ha un programma?



Certo che ce l'ha: il suo programma è quello di farsi rieleggere. Non importa con chi o dove.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Renzi, sul discorso dei partitini, ha paura di essere superato da Paragone? Alcuni sondaggi recenti lo danno sotto quest'ultimo  .



Ma è vero che con Paragone sta entrando Puzzer ?
Se così fosse il partitino di Paragone potrebbe racimolare qualche altro consenso.
Comunque poca roba


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma gigino ce l'ha un programma?


A Zona Bianca disse testuali parole: "Il nostro obiettivo è aggregare, l'importante è che non siano populisti e sovranisti".


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che con Paragone sta entrando Puzzer ?
> Se così fosse il partitino di Paragone potrebbe racimolare qualche altro consenso.
> Comunque poca roba


Sarebbe interessante una dinamica in cui il centrodestra per poco non raggiunge la maggioranza assoluta e, per averla, servirebbero i voti di Paragone.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

*Italexit si presenterà in alleanza con Alternativa. Anche il portuale No Green Pass Stefano Puzzer tra i candidati.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italexit si presenterà in alleanza con Alternativa. Anche il portuale No Green Pass Stefano Puzzer tra i candidati.*


A questo punto, il 3% è d'obbligo, quasi certo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante una dinamica in cui il centrodestra per poco non raggiunge la maggioranza assoluta e, per averla, servirebbero i voti di Paragone.



Interessante non direi  
in questo modo il governo tecnico sarebbe dietro l'angolo,con il PD subito pronto a salire sul carro (come ha sempre fatto)

Io mi auguro vinca una coalizione cdx sfondando quota 45%,anche 50%.
Cdx perchè +o- il loro programma è quello e ,colpi di mano/testa a parte,potrebbero finalmente iniziare e chiudere una legislatura.

Cosa che non potrebbe fare una coalizione di csx con PD e altri cento partitini al suo fianco (pd,articolo 1,leu,+europa,azione,italia viva,giggino di maio,verdi,sinistra italiana,movimento 5stelle)
Troppe teste e troppi compromessi da fare.


----------



## Controcorrente (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che con Paragone sta entrando Puzzer ?
> Se così fosse il partitino di Paragone potrebbe racimolare qualche altro consenso.
> Comunque poca roba


È una battuta immagino?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italexit si presenterà in alleanza con Alternativa. Anche il portuale No Green Pass Stefano Puzzer tra i candidati.*


.

È ufficiale!


----------



## Swaitak (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italexit si presenterà in alleanza con Alternativa. Anche il portuale No Green Pass Stefano Puzzer tra i candidati.*


Sinceramente speravo che i personaggi dell'era covid sarebbero spariti indistintamente


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Italexit si presenterà in alleanza con Alternativa. Anche il portuale No Green Pass Stefano Puzzer tra i candidati.*


Alternativa è di gran lunga il peggior movimento/partito mai apparso sulla scena italiana (il che è tutto dire), veramente vuoto pneumatico e parlamentari totalmente ignoranti ed incompetenti, ma sul serio una cosa imbarazzante


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Luglio 2022)

Comunque, per quanto mi riguarda, la sinistra italiana è la più imbarazzante d'Europa, così come la destra. Il centro non esiste e tutti i partitini da 1% che lo compongono si sentono leader di grandi partiti di massa

Altroché turarsi il naso...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È una battuta immagino?



Quella su Puzzer dentro Italexit o quella su Puzzer che porta qualche voto ?


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Luglio 2022)

Non mi spiego la spinta mediatica data a Di Maio. Per carità, giusto dare spazio a tutti e non solo i big in termini di voti; ma Di Maio chi lo vota? 
Chi rimane fedele al m5s ovviamente vota Conte. I delusi passano ad altro (Pd ma anche Meloni). 
Ho difficoltà ad immaginare cittadini disposti a seguire Di Maio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Intanto il "competente" Calenda ha trovato una soluzione per finanziare 40 miliardi di tagli fiscali sul lavoro e sulle imprese.
"Non come Berlusconi che promette promette e poi non ha idea di come finanziare..",dichiara tutto tronfio davanti alle telecamere.

*Noi di azione (e +europa) proponiamo una microtassa dello 0,1% su tutte le transazione digitali per finanziare 40 miliardi di tagli fiscali sul lavoro e sulle imprese.*
Praticamente la famosa e fallimentare Tobin tax del governo Monti.

Gli analisti : Con questa proposta,per incassare (esempio) 6 miliardi di euro con l'aliquota dello 0,1% proposta da Calenda, dovremmo tassare movimenti digitali per 6 mila miliardi, che sono all’incirca tre volte il PIL italiano.

Che dire,complimentoni ai competenti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto il "competente" Calenda ha trovato una soluzione per finanziare 40 miliardi di tagli fiscali sul lavoro e sulle imprese.
> "Non come Berlusconi che promette promette e poi non ha idea di come finanziare..",dichiara tutto tronfio davanti alle telecamere.
> 
> *Noi di azione (e +europa) proponiamo una microtassa dello 0,1% su tutte le transazione digitali per finanziare 40 miliardi di tagli fiscali sul lavoro e sulle imprese.*
> ...


hanno rotto i maglioni, se facessero pagare le tasse a chi non le paga, si potrebbe addirittura pensare di eliminarne alcune..


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

*Letta nipote avverte:

"Il terzo polo di Renzi e Calenda aiuta le destre"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

*Rosato, presidente IV, predica coerenza*

*"Non possiamo mai allearci con il Pd se si presenta con Fratoianni, Di Maio, Bonelli

Non possiamo scrivere un programma con chi ha idee inconciliabili con le nostre sul futuro dell'Italia: penso alle tasse, ma anche all'approvvigionamento energetico, ai termovalorizzatori, ai rigassificatori, alle grandi opere come la tav. 
Raccogliere voti al centro per poi portarli in una coalizione di sinistra sarebbe ingannare gli elettori. *
*Letta scegliendo di allearsi con Di Maio, Fratoianni e Bonelli ha dimostrato quale sia l'orientamento che intende dare alla coalizione"


Rai News*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosato, presidente IV, predica coerenza*
> 
> *"Non possiamo mai allearci con il Pd se si presenta con Fratoianni, Di Maio, Bonelli
> 
> ...


ecco l arma segreta del papi


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda al Corriere della Sera:*
*
"Siamo molto delusi dalla discussione con il Pd. 
Abbiamo iniziato un percorso con Enrico Letta che parlava di agenda Draghi. 
Oggi quell'agenda è totalmente sparita. 
Abbiamo presentato un documento preciso su come intendiamo governare il Paese. *
*Non abbiamo avuto alcuna risposta".*


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2022)

Mah.

Comunque sono deluso dall'assenza di personaggi di spessore chiamati ad esaltare le masse, come i Ferragnez, la ZocCarola Rackete e Bassetti.

Rimango fiducioso, qualcosa deve succedere da qui a settembre, tipo uno sventato golpe fascista finanziato da Putin, una variante Covid micidiale o l'invasione di una razza aliena fatta di bianchi, binari, e che sono contro la UE.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Rosato, presidente IV, predica coerenza*
> 
> *"Non possiamo mai allearci con il Pd se si presenta con Fratoianni, Di Maio, Bonelli
> 
> ...




Questi discorsi mi fanno sempre sorridere.
Ora in campagna elettorale tutti puri,mai con quello,mai con quell'altro,poi se dovessero avere i voti necessari per governare il paese, Calenda sarebbe il 1° a farsi dettare l'agenda persino da Di Maio in persona.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Agosto 2022)

Ho fatto una media dei 9 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa 
FDI:23.6% 
PD:22.7% 
LEGA:13.6% 
M5S:10.5% 
FI:7.4% 
AZIONE/+E:5.1% 
SI/EV:3.2% 
IV:2.6% 
ITALEXIT:2.4% 
IC: 1.8 
Art1: 1.8% ( media dei 4 sondaggi in cui era da solo, in 3 era considerato nel pd ed in 2 non era sondato)


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se facessero pagare le tasse a chi non le paga, si potrebbe addirittura pensare di eliminarne alcune..


Se facessero pagare le tasse a chi non le paga, avrebbero tutti più candidati che voti…


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Agosto 2022)

Se davvero Letta riesce nell'impresa di non allearsi ne con Conte, né con Calenda-Renzi, andranno praticamente da soli (sinistra radicale e di maio non valgono praticamente nulla)
Sarebbe il jackpot per la destra che dominerebbe quasi ogni collegio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se davvero Letta riesce nell'impresa di non allearsi ne con Conte, né con Calenda-Renzi, andranno praticamente da soli (sinistra radicale e di maio non valgono praticamente nulla)
> Sarebbe il jackpot per la destra che dominerebbe quasi ogni collegio



Non mi fido ancora, nemmeno dei Cinque Stelle.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2022)

se presa da una certa angolazione ascoltare le dichiarazioni dei politici in periodo di campagna elettorale è uno spasso

sono tutti preoccupatissimi dei poveri cittadini italiani e pronti ad immolarsi per noi! che bello..come siamo fortunati ad avere cosi tante persone che si preoccupano!  

ma non è solo una cosa italiana...leggevo di gente in sud america che diceva che in tempo di campagna elettorale alcuni politici andavano persino nelle peggiori favelas a parlare...di colpo non avevano piu paura nemmeno della criminalità...

voglio Letta e la Meloni a Scampia a dire che "non è possibile abbandonare i giovani al loro destino! lo Stato deve dare loro strumenti necessari affinchè non scelgano strade sbagliate! lo Stato c'è e non vi abbandona!"


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non mi fido ancora, nemmeno dei Cinque Stelle.


M5S e PD non si alleano. E se lo fanno, perderebbero ulteriori voti rispetto ad una candidatura in solitaria. Per questo non lo faranno. Anche Calenda ha paura di perdere qualche voto, in caso di alleanza con il PD.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se davvero Letta riesce nell'impresa di non allearsi ne con Conte, né con Calenda-Renzi, andranno praticamente da soli (sinistra radicale e di maio non valgono praticamente nulla)
> Sarebbe il jackpot per la destra che dominerebbe quasi ogni collegio


Mah, secondo me la fai un pò troppo facile.
Sicuramente perderebbero tantissimi seggi per quanto riguarda la parte maggioritaria, ma il 61% è ancora proporzionale ed accorpando tutti i partitini sopra il 3% la sinistra potrebbe rappresentare una "minaccia" per la stabilità del Paese facendo cadere il governo dopo le prime inevitabili defezioni (i Toti di turno).
Il pericolo che i vari Renzi, Bonino o Calenda dettino ancora l'agenda politica con meno del 10% complessivo dei consensi è reale, non sottovalutiamolo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

*Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


Che meraviglia!


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


tra i candidati la dottoressa Gatti e il dott. Montanari.
non mi risulta invece Montesano.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> tra i candidati la dottoressa Gatti e il dott. Montanari.
> non mi risulta invece Montesano.


Montesano è tra i promotori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


il popolo delle mamme, alleanza italia stop 5g


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


il popolo delle mamme?? lo voto! da oggi sono ufficialmente un ultraradicaleintegralista del "popolo delle mamme"!

fanc i padri i nonni i vecchi e i fratelli..potere totale alle mamme!

ps: ma anche all'estero esistono sti partiti??


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


gli itagliani hanno bisogno di un'alternativa cit.


----------



## CS10 (1 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il popolo delle mamme?? lo voto! da oggi sono ufficialmente un ultraradicaleintegralista del "popolo delle mamme"!
> 
> fanc i padri i nonni i vecchi e i fratelli..potere totale alle mamme!
> 
> ps: ma anche all'estero esistono sti partiti??


potevano chiamarlo direttamente Il popolo delle pancine


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Montesano è tra i promotori.


non mi risulta, dove l'hai trovato ?


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il popolo delle mamme, a*lleanza italia stop 5g *


beh anche quello è geniale

anche se pare ci sia una scissione interna da cui nascerà il partito: "c'è il grafene..poi ti controllano"


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli itagliani hanno bisogno di un'alternativa cit.


cè il partito unico PD, m5s, lega, fdi, etc,
i fake oppositori: paragone, ancora italia, etc,
e quelli che fanno opposizione vera : 3v


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> cè il partito unico PD, m5s, lega, fdi, etc,
> i fake oppositori: paragone, ancora italia, etc,
> e quelli che fanno opposizione vera : 3v


sto movimento 3v sembra il movimento 5stelle ordinato su qualche sito cinese tipo wish


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> cè il partito unico PD, m5s, lega, fdi, etc,
> i fake oppositori: paragone, ancora italia, etc,
> e quelli che fanno opposizione vera : 3v



A me piace definirla opposizione delirante fondata su tesi anti scientifiche. Però come volete


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sto movimento 3v sembra il movimento 5stelle ordinato su qualche sito cinese tipo wish


dalla poltrona ognuno può dire la sua.
poi quando inizi a muoverti vedi come stanno le cose.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A me piace definirla opposizione delirante fondata su tesi anti scientifiche. Però come volete


vabbè ma se sei ancora al "io credo nella scienzah" va bene cosi


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> vabbè ma se sei ancora al "io credo nella scienzah" va bene cosi



Mi sfugge il perché non bisogni credere alla scienza, ai medici, ai dati ma bisogni credere ciecamente a gente come Ugo Rossi ecc


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge il perché non bisogni credere alla scienza, ai medici, ai dati ma bisogni credere ciecamente a gente come Ugo Rossi ecc


dopo due anni non ti rispondo piu nemmeno


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non mi risulta, dove l'hai trovato ?


Su un sito che ha riportato la notizia. Facciamo una cosa, visto che sei ben informato su questi partitini, mettile tu tutte le notizie a riguardo. Se non ti scoccia  .


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su un sito che ha riportato la notizia. Facciamo una cosa, visto che sei ben informato su questi partitini, mettile tu tutte le notizie a riguardo. Se non ti scoccia  .


ultime news:
Puzzer , quello che firmava col sangue "mai in politica" , si è candidato con italexit di Soros.. scusate , di Paragone.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ultime news:
> Puzzer , quello che firmava col sangue "mai in politica" , si è candidato con italexit di Soros.. scusate , di Paragone.


Notizia già riportata pagine fa  .


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


No vabbè dai, non può essere vero tutto ciò, è bellissimo. 

Io voglio andare a una cena, una riunione un qualcosa di questa roba, mi può regalare il buon umore per anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

La mia idea è che sono tutti voti impliciti al PD, come quelli dell'astensione. Anzi, per contrappasso favoriranno proprio il prossimo governo Draghi, visto che favoriranno l'ingovernabilità se una coalizione non riesce a raggiungere la soglia.
Comunque siamo in democrazia e ognuno vota quel che gli pare, non giudico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

*Grillo pubblica "l'album degli zombie".

Tra le figurine tutti i transfughi Cinque Stelle, da Di Maio a D'Incà.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

*Conferenza stampa di Vita.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che sono tutti voti impliciti al PD, come quelli dell'astensione. Anzi, per contrappasso favoriranno proprio il prossimo governo Draghi, visto che favoriranno l'ingovernabilità se una coalizione non riesce a raggiungere la soglia.
> Comunque siamo in democrazia e ognuno vota quel che gli pare, non giudico.


Tranquillo, chi vota quei partiti è gente che, se non ci fossero, non andrebbe a votare e stiamo parlando di percentuali inferiori all'1%. L'unico partito che ruba ai grandi partiti è Italexit, che sottrae un po' a Lega e un po' a M5S, essendo Paragone un ex grillino.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, chi vota quei partiti è gente che, se non ci fossero, non andrebbe a votare e stiamo parlando di percentuali inferiori all'1%. L'unico partito che ruba ai grandi partiti è Italexit, che sottrae un po' a Lega e un po' a M5S, essendo Paragone un ex grillino.


Italexit + Alternativa (quest'ultimo soprattutto un 1% ai grillini lo ruberà).


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Da martedì al via una campagna elettorale "porta a porta' per denunciare l'irresponsabilità e inadeguatezza della destra. Per la campagna elettorale casa per casa saranno nominati dei volontari che si impegneranno questa estate. Istituiremo una casa dei volontari."*


Siamo passati dai Testimoni di Geova ai Testimoni di Letta.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non mi fido ancora, nemmeno dei Cinque Stelle.


addirittura
al massimo Pd può imbarcare quelli trombati per non poter fare il terzo mandato: vai con Fico, Taverna, Toninelli etc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?

Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?
> 
> Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah


Le elezioni più trash della storia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?
> 
> Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah



Forse l'ape simboleggia questa sua "nuova" natura 
Perchè sta slinguazzando di hulo in hulo alla ricerca di un seggio sicuro,proprio come fanno le api andando di fiore in fiore.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?
> 
> Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah




Ho letto su twitter che il Pd di Modena è in rivolta rispetto alla ventilata candidatura paracadutata di Di Maio lì. 

Tu che sei della zona che si dice?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho letto su twitter che il Pd di Modena è in rivolta rispetto alla ventilata candidatura paracadutata di Di Maio lì.
> 
> Tu che sei della zona che si dice?



Sì, perché aveva chiamato il PD "Il partito di Bibbiano".

Ma hanno già smentito, alla fine o fanno l' ammucchiata accettando questa gente o sono tutti a casa.


----------



## UDG (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?
> 
> Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah


Spero non prenda nemmeno un voto


----------



## UDG (1 Agosto 2022)

Ma non potrebbero esistere due partiti in Italia? Uno do destra e uno di sinistra


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2022)

*Diego Fusaro lascia Ancora Italia (partito di Francesco Toscano nato proprio dalle ceneri di Vox Italia di Fusaro). A breve, spiegherà in un video le ragioni del divorzio.*


----------



## Milanoide (1 Agosto 2022)

Non mi stupisco dell'ape Maia, operaia, Di Maio. 
Ma di Tabacci che gli da ospitalità e Sala che agevola. 
Mah!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma non potrebbero esistere due partiti in Italia? Uno do destra e uno di sinistra


ma questi anni dove hai vissuto? c'abbiamo addirittura il partito unico


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


Oddio mio! Ho gli spasmi!


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grilo, postando un'immagine di zombie:
> 
> "Sapevamo fin dall’inizio di dover combattere contro zombie che avrebbero fatto di tutto per sconfiggerci o, ancor peggio, contagiarci. E così è stato: alcuni di noi sono caduti, molti sono stati contagiati. Compiangiamo chi di noi è caduto e non ha resistito al contagio. Roma è schiava degli zombie. Ma gli zombie temono la diversità, che noi rappresentiamo."
> 
> ...


Non sono un grillino ma, su questo, gli do' ragione : siamo un paese dove il cambiamento, soprattutto a Roma, non e contemplato


----------



## UDG (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma questi anni dove hai vissuto? c'abbiamo addirittura il partito unico


Eh sapessi


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Presentato oggi a Roma il partito VITA. Tra i promotori: Sara Cunial (parlamentare indipendente), Davide Barillari (consigliere regionale), Simona Boccuti (Il Popolo delle mamme), Maurizio Martucci (Alleanza Italiana Stop 5G), Enrico Montesano (Unione Popolare), Edoardo Polacco (Sentinelle della Costituzione-Io sto con l’Avvocato Polacco), Rosario Rocco del Priore (Il Popolo Italiano), Paolo Sensini (No Paura Day), Luca Teodori (Movimento 3V).*


Tutto ciò è bellissimo. Sara Cunial, Enrico Montesano (...), le sentinelle della Costituzione, gli anti 5g, il partito delle mamme. Sembrano gli avengers della politica italiana. Manca Diego Fusaro come Iron Man


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi mi fanno sempre sorridere.
> Ora in campagna elettorale tutti puri,mai con quello,mai con quell'altro,poi se dovessero avere i voti necessari per governare il paese, Calenda sarebbe il 1° a farsi dettare l'agenda persino da Di Maio in persona.


Un grande classico, dal giorno dopo le elezioni mega orgioni poltroneschi per elargire ciascuno le sue prebende agli amici degli amici


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma veramente Di Maio ha scelto un'ape come simbolo?
> 
> Ape Maia... Di Maio.... ahahahahahahah


Mammamia Re Kaio, che fine che ha fatto. Chissà che contatti ha avuto, che gli hanno consigliato di muoversi in questa maniera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

La nuova furbata di Salvini che vuole comunicare i ministri in anticipo, copiando l'idea dei grillini.
Un mezzo suicidio politico, visto che potrebbero esserci nomi non graditi tali da affossare le preferenze, e la stampa troverebbe mille beghe o casini su ogni nome.

La Meloni sta cercando di fermarlo. Un vero e proprio kamikaze, se le inventa tutte per perdere.


----------



## Devil man (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La nuova furbata di Salvini che vuole comunicare i ministri in anticipo, copiando l'idea dei grillini.
> Un mezzo suicidio politico, visto che potrebbero esserci nomi non graditi tali da affossare le preferenze, e la stampa troverebbe mille beghe o casini su ogni nome.
> 
> La Meloni sta cercando di fermarlo. Un vero e proprio kamikaze, se le inventa tutte per perdere.


ma speriamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un piccolo zoccolo duro che ancora vota il cyborg esiste,ma la maggior parte dei pensionati vota piddì e non sanno neanche loro il perchè.
> Bisogna vedere in questi 2 anni e mezzo di covid quanti saranno i superstiti
> 
> P.S quando parlo di pensionati-PD mi viene sempre in mente la famosa scena di Mammuccari all'interno di un circolo PD
> Con tutti quei vecchi attoniti (1.43)


Epico, ogni volta mi fa ammazzare dal ridere.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo pubblica "l'album degli zombie".
> 
> Tra le figurine tutti i transfughi Cinque Stelle, da Di Maio a D'Incà.*



Ah, ecco lo statista per definizione.

Li ha creati e li ha nutriti a spese della comunità, adesso li rinnega.

Nemmeno la dignità di un padre. E si vedono i risultati con il figlio vero.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

*Fusaro spiega a Byoblu i motivi dell'addio ad Ancora Italia: **"In questi ultimi mesi si è venuta producendo una vera e propria frattura tra la mia visione filosofica delle cose, che stava alla base del partito e della sua fondazione e l’indirizzo ideologico e politico assunto dal partito medesimo....Posizioni sideralmente distanti sul piano politico sia sul piano culturale. Le mie posizioni sono in opposizione all'atlantismo. Ancora Italia ha presentato un'opposizione goffa all'atlantismo, in quanto a supporto di Donald Trump goffamente presentato come possibile redentore delle sorti pianeta, quando in realtà l'impero resta tale, qualunque sia l'imperatore in carica...Altro tema, è la questione della Cina che secondo il mio pensiero è una resistenza all'imperialismo USA. Ebbene, sul tema della Cina, Ancora Italia segue la narrativa delle destre e del tutto ignorata è distinzione la sfera geopolitica e le politiche interne di un paese. Il presidente spera in una riunione dei sovranisti da Putin a Trump contro i globalisti Biden e Xi Ji Ping. Sovranisti e globalisti, dicotomia banale che finisce stoltamente per rimuovere dall'orizzonte di senso l'imperialismo statunitense e crea fantasmagoriche alleanze al fine di trasformare la Cina in un nemico anzichè una resistenza. Gli amici diventano nemici ed i nemici diventano gli amici. Una narrazione fumettistica...”.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fusaro spiega a Byoblu i motivi dell'addio ad Ancora Italia: **"In questi ultimi mesi si è venuta producendo una vera e propria frattura tra la mia visione filosofica delle cose, che stava alla base del partito e della sua fondazione e l’indirizzo ideologico e politico assunto dal partito medesimo....Posizioni sideralmente distanti sul piano politico sia sul piano culturale. Le mie posizioni sono in opposizione all'atlantismo. Ancora Italia ha presentato un'opposizione goffa all'atlantismo, in quanto a supporto di Donald Trump goffamente presentato come possibile redentore delle sorti pianeta, quando in realtà l'impero resta tale, qualunque sia l'imperatore in carica...Altro tema, è la questione della Cina che secondo il mio pensiero è una resistenza all'imperialismo USA. Ebbene, sul tema della Cina, Ancora Italia segue la narrativa delle destre e del tutto ignorata è distinzione la sfera geopolitica e le politiche interne di un paese. Il presidente spera in una riunione dei sovranisti da Putin a Trump contro i globalisti Biden e Xi Ji Ping. Sovranisti e globalisti, dicotomia banale che finisce stoltamente per rimuovere dall'orizzonte di senso l'imperialismo statunitense e crea fantasmagoriche alleanze al fine di trasformare la Cina in un nemico anzichè una resistenza. Gli amici diventano nemici ed i nemici diventano gli amici. Una narrazione fumettistica...”.*







Ecco il video integrale.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il video integrale.


Sul modello cinese lasciamo perdere, non lo seguo ma si sa che ha quelle posizioni. Però sono d'accordo quando dice che bisogna distinguere tra le politiche interne e la geopolitica. Che poi, ad esser puntigliosi, se la Cina produce è colpa soprattutto dei finanziamenti degli USA e di Fauci.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul modello cinese lasciamo perdere, non lo seguo ma si sa che ha quelle posizioni. Però sono d'accordo quando dice che bisogna distinguere tra le politiche interne e la geopolitica. Che poi, ad esser puntigliosi, se la Cina *produce *è colpa soprattutto dei finanziamenti degli USA e di Fauci.


produce virus in laboratorio*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Ahahah Repubblica è andata ad indagare sul passato della Meloni.... calcistico. E ne ha scritto addirittura un articolo, sperando di toglierle i voti dei romanisti.

Ha trovato delle chat in cui da giovane si dichiarava laziale, mentre ora dice di essere giallorossa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Trovato l'accordo tra Calenda e il PD.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trovato l'accordo tra Calenda e il PD.*



Che macchietta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trovato l'accordo tra Calenda e il PD.*



Si inizia, + 6% al PD.

Per me alla fine si uniscono tutti.
E basta che il Joker si svegli la mattina con un'idea diversa, tipo con il Conte 2 in cui si accordò con renzi, che spedisce via Conte a calci in culo e si riallea con il PD.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che macchietta



Lascia stare lui, che si capiva fosse un Bomba 2.0... pensa alla Gelmini e Carfagna (e Brunetta?) che ora sono assieme a Frantoianni


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si inizia, + 6% al PD.
> 
> Per me alla fine si uniscono tutti.
> E basta che il Joker si svegli la mattina con un'idea diversa, tipo con il Conte 2 in cui si accordò con renzi, che spedisce via Conte a calci in culo e si riallea con il PD.


Accordo forzato, dovuto al fatto che, come affermato da Repubblica da cui Dagospia ha ripreso l'articolo, c'era il rischio che se non c'era l'alleanza PD-Calenda, il centrodestra avrebbe preso molti più seggi ed avviato il progetto del presidenzialismo-autonomia al quale Salvini ha dato il sì.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho letto su twitter che il Pd di Modena è in rivolta rispetto alla ventilata candidatura paracadutata di Di Maio lì.
> 
> Tu che sei della zona che si dice?



Sopravvaluti l'elettore medio del pd... Cioè, questi si sono sciroppati Casini senza colpo ferire, si pipperanno anche Di Maio senza problemi... 

Potrebbero presentare anche un redivivo Adolf Hitler e questi - da bravi soldatini - lo voterebbero in massa...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Raga ma Calenda si candidò con MONTI anni fa. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Se questo è il cambiamento... In ogni caso, il suo partito dopo questa alleanza potrebbe perdere voti. La forza di Calenda era proprio la (finta) "coerenza", un po' come la Meloni. Svanito questo tabù, addizionato alla feccia forzista che si sta trasferendo da lui. Insomma...Come si può votarlo senza turarsi il naso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Quindi a questo punto senza il Terzo Polo (Toti torna all'ovile del CDX) il Bomba Renzi o si unisce al PD, o sparisce del tutto, giusto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma Calenda si candidò con MONTI anni fa. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Se questo è il cambiamento... In ogni caso, il suo partito dopo questa alleanza potrebbe perdere voti. La forza di Calenda era proprio la (finta) "coerenza", un po' come la Meloni. Svanito questo tabù, addizionato alla feccia forzista che si sta trasferendo da lui. Insomma...Come si può votarlo senza turarsi il naso?



Infatti la cosa bella è proprio questa.
Restando al centro poteva veramente attrarre parecchi voti sia dai centristi (ex fi),sia da buona parte di ex 5stelle che non voteranno mai e poi mai il partito demente (PD), sia dagli indecisi.
Invece ora schierandosi NUOVAMENTE dalla parte del PD,tornerà ad essere la macchietta del 2-3%.

Io non so cosa si fumano in queste riunioni,ma deve essere roba molto pesante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda ottiene che gli "odiati" Di Maio e Fratoianni non siano candidati nei collegi uninominali.
Ma saranno comunque suoi alleati nella coalizione e in campagna elettorale.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti la cosa bella è proprio questa.
> Restando al centro poteva veramente attrarre parecchi voti sia dai centristi (ex fi),sia da buona parte di ex 5stelle che non voteranno mai e poi mai il partito demente (PD), sia dagli indecisi.
> Invece ora schierandosi NUOVAMENTE dalla parte del PD,tornerà ad essere la macchietta del 2-3%.
> 
> *Io non so cosa si fumano in queste riunioni,ma deve essere roba molto pesante *


C'era la preoccupazione, come detto prima e riportato da Dagospia, che il csx potesse perdere ulteriori collegi uninominali. Insomma, è più un favore di Calenda a Letta, che viceversa. A bruciarsi sul serio qui è stato il finto riformatore e aspirante nuovo Renzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda ottiene che gli "odiati" Di Maio e Fratoianni non siano candidati nei collegi uninominali.
> Ma saranno comunque suoi alleati nella coalizione e in campagna elettorale.*


E cosa cambia?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda ottiene che gli "odiati" Di Maio e Fratoianni non siano candidati nei collegi uninominali.
> Ma saranno comunque suoi alleati nella coalizione e in campagna elettorale.*


Oggi Calenda si è dato una bella zappa sui piedi. Meglio così, per quest'altro infiltrato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Pazzesco questo Calenda, sto leggendo i suoi tweet di solo una settimana fa.

FIno a pochi giorni fa diceva peste e corna su Di Maio e Fratoianni, roba da denuncia penale.
Adesso si accontenta che non siano nei collegi, ma fa la campagna elettorale assieme a loro e li accetta come alleati solo per blindare qualche collegio in Toscana che gli ha garantito Letta.

Certo che se qualcuno volesse acquistare speranza su queste nuove figure "emergenti", gli conviene mettersi subito un cappio al collo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Ho letto che Cappato ha creato la lista democrazia e referendum, se riesce a raccogliere le firme necessarie si potrebbe valutare come alternativa all'astensione


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*generale Pappalardo, leader del movimento Gilet Arancioni, sui social:*

*"l Movimento Gilet Arancioni ha deliberato di partecipare alle elezioni politiche anticipate del 25 settembre, nonostante ancora una volta la casta politica al potere abbia colpito a morte la democrazia, mandando i cittadini a votare nella calura estiva, per non consentire ai Movimenti spontanei popolari di raccogliere le firme necessarie per partecipare alle elezioni
Tutti partiti e i movimenti che siedono in Parlamento, con un vero e proprio colpo di Stato, si sono garantiti la non raccolta delle firme, così compiendo una odiosa discriminazione politica.*
*Essi, però secondo gli ultimi sondaggi, non vanno oltre il 34%, mentre il restante 66% pretende il cambiamento*

*Dobbiamo riunire tutto il fronte contro questo regime che vuole le vaccinazioni obbligatorie e la guerra in Ucraina, scegliendo un simbolo unico e un programma politico condiviso, che imponga innanzitutto la proclamazione dell’Italia 'Paese della Pace', per uscire dalla Nato e da questa Unione Europea, che sta comprimendo la vocazione universale del Popolo Italiano"*


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*Puzzer, leader dei portuali No Green Pass nelle liste di Italexit:*

*"Le piazze era impossibile unirle, per fare una protesta a Roma. 
C'era sempre un qualcosa che non andava, o la tempistica o il posto, ognuno aveva la sua idea. 
Abbiamo provato in questi sei mesi anche a unire la politica del dissenso, abbiamo capito che non era possibile e abbiamo deciso di metterci la faccia di nuovo

Nella vita si può cambiare idea questa è una forma di lotta, sicuramente non una mossa per accaparrarmi una sedia. Lo facciamo proprio perché in questo momento è l'unico modo per continuare la lotta contro questa dittatura. 
La prima cosa che farò?*
*Intanto raccogliamo le firme, poi andiamo al voto e speriamo di arrivare alle elezioni, che non scoppi la terza guerra mondiale. *
*Sicuramente in cima al programma il no ai vaccini obbligatori, no al green pass, no alle armi in Ucraina"


Adnkronos*


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco questo Calenda, sto leggendo i suoi tweet di solo una settimana fa.
> 
> FIno a pochi giorni fa diceva peste e corna su Di Maio e Fratoianni, roba da denuncia penale.
> Adesso si accontenta che non siano nei collegi, ma fa la campagna elettorale assieme a loro e li accetta come alleati solo per blindare qualche collegio in Toscana che gli ha garantito Letta.
> ...


comunque lo fece anche per l'elezione di sindaco di Roma, fino a quando non fu escluso dal ballottaggio il pd era il male poi appoggiò Gualtieri dicendo che la destra avesse sbagliato a non candidare Bertolaso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Verdi e Fratoianni infuriate con il PD: "Chiediamo un incontro al segretario del Pd Enrico Letta per verificare se ci sono ancora le condizioni per un'alleanza elettorale"

Letta: "Pur con accordo con Calenda, che esclude certi nomi dai collegi uninominali, concediamo diritto di tribuna ai leader dei diversi partiti e movimenti politici del centrosinistra che entreranno a far parte dell'alleanza elettorale."

Sinistra Italiana: "Non c'è nessun diritto di tribuna, non ne abbiamo bisogno, noi abbiamo i nostri candidati e la nostra lista. Non siamo interessati a nessun diritto di tibuna, il diritto di tribuna ce lo conquisteremo."

Letta: "Porte aperte a tutti, anche a Renzi."

Incontro urgente Letta-Di Maio.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*In virtù dell'intesa con Calenda, Di Maio, che ha appena fondato Impegno Civico, non potrà essere candidato in un collegio uninominale. Di Maio si candiderà dunque direttamente nel PD.
L'idea del "diritto di tribuna" sotto le insegne dei democratici, nel listino proporzionale.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In virtù dell'intesa con Calenda, Di Maio, che ha appena fondato Impegno Civico, non potrà essere candidato in un collegio uninominale. *Di Maio si candiderà dunque direttamente nel PD.*
> L'idea del "diritto di tribuna" sotto le insegne dei democratici, nel listino proporzionale.



Che blatta.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2022)

credo che stavolta niente e nessuno potranno impedire di vincere alla destra

il sentiment mi sembra quello...i sondaggi confermano?

poi se sarà un bene o un male lo vedremo dopo qualche mese

non mi aspetto molto da chiunque vinca comunque...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Sorgi: "Prima del 12 si troverà un qualche tipo di accordo PD-Cinque stelle."*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In virtù dell'intesa con Calenda, Di Maio, che ha appena fondato Impegno Civico, non potrà essere candidato in un collegio uninominale. Di Maio si candiderà dunque direttamente nel PD.
> L'idea del "diritto di tribuna" sotto le insegne dei democratici, nel listino proporzionale.*


Siiiiii, un sogno!  

Solo un Berlusconi candidato nel PD supererebbe questo godurioso cortocircuito.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sorgi: "Prima del 12 si troverà un qualche tipo di accordo PD-Cinque stelle."*


Dai dai, così sarebbe la fine di un "risorgimento" grillino che neppure Di Battista potrà fare nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sorgi: "Prima del 12 si troverà un qualche tipo di accordo PD-Cinque stelle."*



Non ha detto così, ha detto che a suo parere non è da escludere, ma non è una notizia ma una sua opinione.
Impossibile, comunque


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

"diritto di tribuna", come al solito in Italia si inventano nomi per non far comprendere alla gente.
parliamo di candidati stratrombati al seggio che entrano comunque in parlamento contro l'espressione elettorale
non esiste il diritto di perdere e di arrivare comunque in fondo, cambino termine in "strafottenza di incularvi"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ha detto così, ha detto che a suo parere non è da escludere, ma non è una notizia ma una sua opinione.
> Impossibile, comunque


Neanche per me faranno alleanza. Non a caso, stanno puntando molto sulle nuove leve Baldino e milfona Castellone.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

comunque da creapare dalle risate che a Repubblica non stiano dormendo più la notte letteralmente
a mezzanotte e mezza prima dell'incontro con Calenda continuavano a modificare gli articoli online

*"Senza alleanza 16 seggi in meno certi, la destra vicina a cambiare la Costituzione senza fare referendum"*

vanno a sfottere pure Bersani e Fassina che non si candidano più, non si mai pigli qualche voto in più
ci manca che vadano dal mammo Nichi Vendola che allattava il figlio con il vitalizio da politico...

ogni giorno si inventano qualcosa, ora il nemico non è più Berlusconi (anche perchè ci governano insieme a Bruxelles...) ma Meloni e Salvini
mi immagino la scena in riunione ogni giorno: cercate qualunque cosa contro Meloni e Salvini, se non c'è inventatela


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*Gozi, l'esule alla corte macroniana e poi a Bruxelles, sempre a Repubblica:

"Europa spaventata dall'avanzare del sovranismo italiano"


  *


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*Pizzarotti, ovviamente a Repubblica:*

*"Una lista civica nazionale per proseguire il lavoro di Draghi potrebbe valere fino al 10%

Penso a tanti amministratori locali: Nardella a Firenza, Guerra a Parma, Del Bono a Brescia, Lepore a Bologna, Palazzi a Mantova.

Non abbiamo bisogno di raccogliere le firme, grazie a Renzi che ci ha permesso di appoggiare Italia Viva.

Premesso che non pensiamo di fare un programma in quanto tale perchè vogliamo contribuire alla coalizione, i temi fondamentali sono la fiscalità, il lavoro, l’ambiente. 

Una proposta: mezzi pubblici gratuiti fino ai 19 anni, affinchè i giovani imparino a muoversi con il trasporto pubblico*
*Comunità energetiche su tutti gli edifici pubblici"*


bene, sotto con i kolchoz energetici e più armi in Ucraina


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In virtù dell'intesa con Calenda, Di Maio, che ha appena fondato Impegno Civico, non potrà essere candidato in un collegio uninominale. Di Maio si candiderà dunque direttamente nel PD.
> L'idea del "diritto di tribuna" sotto le insegne dei democratici, nel listino proporzionale.*


gente senza vergogna e poi chiedono al cittadino di rispettare le istituzioni
dovrebbero essere esempio di rettitudine e moralità azz venderebbero la propria madre per i loro interessi altro che a cuore la nazione
che schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2022)

Sottovalutate troppo il trasformismo e la mancanza di dignità dei 5S. Non se ne salva uno, nemmeno tra i pochi rimasti. E poi decide il Joker, in base a come si sveglia la mattina o dorme la notte.
Per me può ancora succedere di tutto. Mi fido più di Belzebù che di Conte e dei grillini.

*Conte a La7: "È presto per dire se ci siederemo a un tavolo con il centrosinistra. Non mi sembra che ci siano le prospettive. Il nostro è un ragionamento fatto sui programmi, sugli obiettivi e sugli impegni"*


7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ha detto così, ha detto che a suo parere non è da escludere, ma non è una notizia ma una sua opinione.
> Impossibile, comunque



Se dicessi improbabile, sarei d'accordo.
Ma impossibile proprio no.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Agosto 2022)

Appena sentito che la Meloni dice di interrompere la vendita di ITA (ex Alitalia) a MSC Crociere e Lufthansa.
Per me questo basta e avanza per non votarla.
Della coccarda nazionale a coprire un carrozzone statale sempre in perdita ne faccio a meno


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Agosto 2022)

Io resto dell'opinione che un modo per fare l'ammucchiata totale SI- Verdi-Calenda-Renzi-Conte lo troveranno eccome.
Unica speranza che hanno per giocarsi la vittoria e comunque forzare un pareggio, creare altri 5 anni di immobilità e macelleria sociale e sostenere un bel governo tecnico (Draghi bis?) cooptando Berlusconi e lasciando solo Meloni e Salvini all'opposizione
Voi sottovalutate sta gente qua, sono capaci di tutto


----------



## Swaitak (3 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pizzarotti, ovviamente a Repubblica:*
> 
> *"Una lista civica nazionale per proseguire il lavoro di Draghi potrebbe valere fino al 10%
> 
> ...


si è capito che più o meno tutti puntano al voto dei giovani babbioni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si è capito che più o meno tutti puntano al voto dei giovani babbioni


e di cosa ti meravigli? se dall'altro lato puntano ai voti dei vecchi rincitrulliti con pensioni a 1000 euro, dentiere ecc logico che non puoi offrire la stessa cosa e devono puntare ad un offerta politica opposta


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto dell'opinione che un modo per fare l'ammucchiata totale SI- Verdi-Calenda-Renzi-Conte lo troveranno eccome.
> Unica speranza che hanno per giocarsi la vittoria e comunque forzare un pareggio, creare altri 5 anni di immobilità e macelleria sociale e sostenere un bel governo tecnico (Draghi bis?) cooptando Berlusconi e lasciando solo Meloni e Salvini all'opposizione
> Voi sottovalutate sta gente qua, sono capaci di tutto


Esattamente


----------



## Swaitak (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e di cosa ti meravigli? se dall'altro lato puntano ai voti dei vecchi rincitrulliti con pensioni a 1000 euro, dentiere ecc logico che non puoi offrire la stessa cosa e devono puntare ad un offerta politica opposta


non mi meraviglio, solo per puntualizzare che stanno facendo campagna sul nulla come al solito. Stessa cosa per ciò che hai detto sugli anziani.


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Una proposta: mezzi pubblici gratuiti fino ai 19 anni, affinchè i giovani imparino a muoversi con il trasporto pubblico*
> *Comunità energetiche su tutti gli edifici pubblici"*


E alle prime 100 telefonate, un set di pentole da cucina in acciaio INOX, un materasso ortopedico, una trapunta double-face, ma soprattutto la possibilità di avere direttamente a casa vostra il busto imbalsamato di Romano Prodi, Santo Patrono delle Mortadelle.

Affrettatevi!


----------



## sunburn (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> sostenere un bel governo tecnico (Draghi bis?) cooptando Berlusconi e lasciando solo Meloni e Salvini all'opposizione


Mi sembra uno scenario molto probabile. Se non da subito, almeno nel corso della legislatura. Un governo FDI-Lega-FI durerebbe meno del progetto Superlega… Le avvisaglie ci sono già da queste prime battute della campagna elettorale con promesse di FDI difficilmente digeribili per lega e FI.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Agosto 2022)

se c'era mezza flebile speranza che Calenda avesse il mio voto, è definitivamente evaporata dopo l'accordo col PD.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto dell'opinione che un modo per fare l'ammucchiata totale SI- Verdi-Calenda-Renzi-Conte lo troveranno eccome.
> Unica speranza che hanno per giocarsi la vittoria e comunque forzare un pareggio, creare altri 5 anni di immobilità e macelleria sociale e sostenere un bel governo tecnico (Draghi bis?) cooptando Berlusconi e lasciando solo Meloni e Salvini all'opposizione
> Voi sottovalutate sta gente qua, sono capaci di tutto


Probabilissimo, ma allora la caduta dell'ultimo governo è stata una mini farsa per un riconteggio temporaneo delle forze, redistribuzione di cariche svuotate di ruolo, giacché l'agenda è già fissata ed il mantra sarà: " si abbiamo promesso certe cose in campagna elettorale, ma se vogliamo portare a casa i fondi e prestiti europei siano obbligati a seguire agenda Draghi", possibilmente con Draghi sul ponte di comando perché noi abbiamo la credibilità di un verme.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Probabilissimo, ma allora la caduta dell'ultimo governo è stata una mini farsa per un riconteggio temporaneo delle forze, redistribuzione di cariche svuotate di ruolo, giacché l'agenda è già fissata ed il mantra sarà: " si abbiamo promesso certe cose in campagna elettorale, ma se vogliamo portare a casa i fondi e prestiti europei siano obbligati a seguire agenda Draghi", possibilmente con Draghi sul ponte di comando perché noi abbiamo la credibilità di un verme.


bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia draghi di ritornare, gia sembrava sofferente ad avere quotidianamente a che fare con un parlamento fatto di cialtroni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia draghi di ritornare, gia sembrava sofferente ad avere quotidianamente a che fare con un parlamento fatto di cialtroni


ma chi glielo fa fare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma chi glielo fa fare.


credo non ritornerà, la prima volta molto probabilmente è stato convinto dai partner europei germania e olanda in primis, visto che i soldi in piu che arrivano dal pnrr sono dei tedeschi ed olandesi e non credo siano contenti di vedere i loro soldi spesi in pensioni, bonus e sperperi vari, alla fine quando draghi ha capito che in parlamento ci sono depensanti patentati ha detto queste sono le cose da fare mo vedete voi come farle e sopratutto se volete farle, altrimenti andate avanti a regalare pensioni a 1000, dentiere, super bonus e redditi vari e poi buttatevi nel burrone


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> credo non ritornerà, la prima volta molto probabilmente è stato convinto dai partner europei germania e olanda in primis, visto che i soldi in piu che arrivano dal pnrr sono dei tedeschi ed olandesi e non credo siano contenti di vedere i loro soldi spesi in pensioni, bonus e sperperi vari, alla fine quando draghi ha capito che in parlamento ci sono depensanti patentati ha detto queste sono le cose da fare mo vedete voi come farle e sopratutto se volete farle, altrimenti andate avanti a regalare pensioni a 1000, dentiere, super bonus e redditi vari e poi buttatevi nel burrone


per i nostri politicanti i soldi del Next Gen sono solo una torta da spartire per le loro marchette elettorali. Draghi è stata la loro garanzia che un po' tutti avessero a magnarne. Figurati a loro cosa frega di fare riforme che nessuno vuole in un paese impregnato di cultura anti-impresa.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> credo non ritornerà, la prima volta molto probabilmente è stato convinto dai partner europei germania e olanda in primis, visto che i soldi in piu che arrivano dal pnrr sono dei tedeschi ed olandesi e non credo siano contenti di vedere i loro soldi spesi in pensioni, bonus e sperperi vari, alla fine quando draghi ha capito che in parlamento ci sono depensanti patentati ha detto queste sono le cose da fare mo vedete voi come farle e sopratutto se volete farle, altrimenti andate avanti a regalare pensioni a 1000, dentiere, super bonus e redditi vari e poi buttatevi nel burrone


Tutti i cattivoni in Europa, non sono mai contenti di "regalarci" i loro soldi perchè noi ne abbiamo molti molti più di loro.

E' un po' come se io, persona abbastanza normo-dotata economicamente, vedessi uno piangere e vederlo arrivare a fatica a fine mese con 1 milione di euro sul conto corrente, e dovessi pagargli la spesa quando va al supermercato.

Estremizzo l' esempio, ma non siamo lontanissimi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2022)

*Fratoianni chiede a Letta di riaprire ai Cinque Stelle. Altrimenti andranno loro con i grillini.
Ne parleranno oggi in un incontro decisivo per la permanenza della sinistra nella lista del PD.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io resto dell'opinione che un modo per fare l'ammucchiata totale SI- Verdi-Calenda-Renzi-Conte lo troveranno eccome.
> Unica speranza che hanno per giocarsi la vittoria e comunque forzare un pareggio, creare altri 5 anni di immobilità e macelleria sociale e sostenere un bel governo tecnico (Draghi bis?) cooptando Berlusconi e lasciando solo Meloni e Salvini all'opposizione
> Voi sottovalutate sta gente qua, sono capaci di tutto



Anche perché la mossa di Calenda, che anche oggi insulta Di Maio e Fratoianni pur avendoli alleati nella coalizione, dimostra che l'unico obiettivo è fare un listone con più voti del CDX. Nessuno pensa alla governabilità successiva o alle forze incompatibili in coalizione.
Per Di Maio, Letta si è inventato "la tribuna d'onore" nel PD, e Calenda la supercazzola che non è suo alleato se non è candidato nei collegi uninominali

Si inventeranno qualcosa di simile per i 5 Stelle, appena Grillo darà il via libera. Già vogliono bloccare Di Battista facendo valere un tecnicismo del regolamento. Un primo segnale...


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche perché la mossa di Calenda, che anche oggi insulta Di Maio e Fratoianni pur avendoli alleati nella coalizione, dimostra che l'unico obiettivo è fare un listone con più voti del CDX. *Nessuno pensa alla governabilità successiva o alle forze incompatibili in coalizione.*
> Per Di Maio, Letta si è inventato "la tribuna d'onore" nel PD, e Calenda la supercazzola che non è suo alleato se non è candidato nei collegi uninominali
> 
> Si inventeranno qualcosa di simile per i 5 Stelle, appena Grillo darà il via libera. Già vogliono bloccare Di Battista facendo valere un tecnicismo del regolamento. Un primo segnale...


Non gliene frega niente perché tanto si fa un rimpasto di maggioranza dopo le elezioni.
L’obbiettivo adesso è di creare un nuovo stallo politico.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia draghi di ritornare, gia sembrava sofferente ad avere quotidianamente a che fare con un parlamento fatto di cialtroni


Anche secondo me non ci torna.
Ci metteranno Franco o altri gregari fidati


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2022)

Paragone ha esplicitamente detto che punta all'opposizione. Se votate lui poi non lamentatevi se per i prossimi cinque anni ci becchiamo un governo Letta Calenda Renzi Bonino Di Maio Fratoianni . Paragone toglierà voti cruciali al cdx regalando così uninominali al pd


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche perché la mossa di Calenda, che anche oggi insulta Di Maio e Fratoianni pur avendoli alleati nella coalizione, dimostra che l'unico obiettivo è fare un listone con più voti del CDX. Nessuno pensa alla governabilità successiva o alle forze incompatibili in coalizione.
> Per Di Maio, Letta si è inventato "la tribuna d'onore" nel PD, e Calenda la supercazzola che non è suo alleato se non è candidato nei collegi uninominali
> 
> Si inventeranno qualcosa di simile per i 5 Stelle, appena Grillo darà il via libera. Già vogliono bloccare Di Battista facendo valere un tecnicismo del regolamento. Un primo segnale...


Con questa legge elettorale imbarazzante pure Stalin, Hitl e Ghandi potrebbero presentarsi nella stessa coalizione, tanto non c'è alcun obbligo successivo, serve solo a prendersi qualche poltrona in più, nel loro caso a evitare che il cdx faccia 99/100% dei seggi uninominali (la probabilità c'è eccome)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2022)

La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda  
Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.

Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.


----------



## Devil man (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda
> Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.
> 
> Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
> Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.


il PD sta facendo un miscuglio disgustoso ingovernabile giusto per le %... non durerà 1 mese


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda
> Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.


Ricordo ancora chi diceva che la Meloni aveva un programma imbarazzante, e poi sbandierava quello del pifferaio Calenda come credibile.

_Il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino_, diceva un famoso detto.



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
> Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.


Bastava vedere con chi faceva coalizione, con +Europa, per capire che razza di personaggio fosse.

Poi dopo che ha imbarcato forzisti a caso e si è alleato col PD e, ufficiosamente, col bibitaro della Farnesina, ha proprio gettato la maschera.

Ma si sa che siamo il paese degli Smemorati di Collegno.
Non si impara mai la lezione. MAI.


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il PD sta facendo un miscuglio disgustoso ingovernabile giusto per le %... non durerà 1 mese


L’ha sempre fatto. È nella sua natura. Solo così va avanti questo lerciume di partito.
Non ricordi le orge con i democristiani de La Margherita ai tempi dei DS?
Le coalizioni come l’Ulivo che imbarcavano i comunisti con il cashmere come Bertinotti fino ai pendolari come Mastella?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda
> Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.
> 
> Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
> Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.


personalmente non ho mai avuto fiducia in Calenda, non mi piace il personaggio, sui temi spesso ero in disaccordo perché nei giorni pari faceva il liberale, in quelli dispari ammiccava ai sovranisti. Tuttavia, pur con tutte le riserve del caso, avessero fatto un polo di centro incentrato sull'"agenda draghi", uno magari si saerbbe turato il naso e sarebbe andato pure a votare. Invece come al solito i liberali riformisti italiani restano senza neanche una parvenza di rappresentanza perché il sedicente liberale Calenda va tra le braccia di quelli che invocavano Peppo Conte come leader della sinistra. Non che la cosa mi sorprenda, intendiamoci.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia draghi di ritornare, gia sembrava sofferente ad avere quotidianamente a che fare con un parlamento fatto di cialtroni


Se Draghi torna, arriva la guerra civile e, sotto sotto, la Meloni godrebbe nel non affrontare questa situazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda
> Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.
> 
> Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
> Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.



I fans di Calenda odierni erano i fans di Renzi al tempo.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che anche qui dentro qualcuno guardava con interesse verso Calenda
> Finalmente ha gettato la maschera ed è tornato all'ovile PD.
> 
> Non per dire,ma come si fa a votare per un individuo del genere che fino a 24h fa diceva peste e corna verso il pd e ora entra in alleanza ?
> Voglio dire una cosa brutta brutta brutta : molto più coerente il bomba renzi che il bullo calenda.


Che poi, incredibile come la stampa lo stia pompando, magari nella speranza che rubi i voti alle destre. Cioè servizi, articoli interi, a parlare di questa nullità che non si sa che cos'abbia fatto. Ricordo a qualche ingenuo di "destra" che lo voglia votare, che questo si candidò con Monti. Un peccato imperdonabile, da marchiarlo a vita.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Paragone ha esplicitamente detto che punta all'opposizione. Se votate lui poi non lamentatevi se per i prossimi cinque anni ci becchiamo un governo *Letta Calenda Renzi Bonino Di Maio Fratoianni* . Paragone toglierà voti cruciali al cdx regalando così uninominali al pd


Cosa cambierebbe se si votasse al centrodestra? Che arriva poi un governo tecnico, che sarebbe peggio. La sinistra deve mandarsi a casa da sola, a furia di disastri. Draghi al governo, per esempio, si è bruciato, non è diventato pdr e avrà fatto cambiare idea a molti riguardo l'UE.

Le strade sono solo due o dentro l'euro o fuori dall'euro. Un governo di centrodestra che leccherà il sedere a Bruxelles durerà un annetto, ad esser buoni.

Io comunque non giudico nessuno. Per me ognuno votasse chiunque, saranno le piazze a doversi far sentire e a far ca.are sotto chi ci governa. Solo così, magari, cambia qualcosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se Draghi torna, arriva la guerra civile e, sotto sotto, la Meloni godrebbe nel non affrontare questa situazione.


guerra civile? fatta da chi? gli italiani?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> personalmente non ho mai avuto fiducia in Calenda, non mi piace il personaggio, sui temi spesso ero in disaccordo perché nei giorni pari faceva il liberale, in quelli dispari ammiccava ai sovranisti. Tuttavia, pur con tutte le riserve del caso, avessero fatto un polo di centro incentrato sull'"agenda draghi", uno magari si saerbbe turato il naso e sarebbe andato pure a votare. Invece come al solito i liberali riformisti italiani restano senza neanche una parvenza di rappresentanza perché il sedicente liberale Calenda va tra le braccia di quelli che invocavano Peppo Conte come leader della sinistra. Non che la cosa mi sorprenda, intendiamoci.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi, incredibile come la stampa lo stia pompando, magari nella speranza che rubi i voti alle destre. Cioè servizi, articoli interi, a parlare di questa nullità che non si sa che cos'abbia fatto. Ricordo a qualche ingenuo di "destra" che lo voglia votare, che questo si candidò con Monti. Un peccato imperdonabile, da marchiarlo a vita.



Per me i voti alla destra li poteva rubacchiare eccome,soprattutto quelli di FI.
Ma doveva rimanere al centro,magari con il bomba e con Toti.
Anzi,dirò di più : rimanendo coerente (e al centro) poteva rubacchiare anche ai 5stelle e al pd.

Invece si è fatto comprare dal pd con la promessa di qualche seggiola.
"Mai con di maio"...proprio come Di maio anni fa disse "mai con il pd".
Poltronari !


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per me i voti alla destra li poteva rubacchiare eccome,soprattutto quelli di FI.
> *Ma doveva rimanere al centro,magari con il bomba e con Toti.*
> Anzi,dirò di più : rimanendo coerente (e al centro) poteva rubacchiare anche ai 5stelle e al pd.
> 
> ...


Una coalizione Toti, Calenda, Renzi è illegale in almeno 120 paesi del mondo.

C’è troppo vuoto cosmico.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora chi diceva che la Meloni aveva un programma imbarazzante, e poi sbandierava quello del pifferaio Calenda come credibile.
> 
> _Il bue che dà del cornuto all’asino_, diceva un famoso detto.
> 
> ...


Sono un radicale libero (dal Pannellismo).
Quindi faccio invecchiare gli altri.
Se si sta in questo campo non si nutrono velleità maggioritarie.

Calenda coi radicali mi va bene.
Calenda con la Gelmini mi va molto meno bene perché fra un po', miracolosamente, usciranno le incompatibilità programmatiche da bigotta.

Si va dritti sul meno peggio.

Se dovessi scegliere il meglio, per il territorio ed il popolo di cui parliamo, chiusura delle istituzioni assembleari, Draghi Console a vita.
Gli altri a lavorare.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2022)

stamattina sconcertato legggendo l'intervista di Lopalco alla Gazzetta del Mezzogiorno:

*Ex assessore alla sanità pugliese, il virologo è durato pochi mesi prima di dimettersi e ora è stato chiamato da Speranza in persona per candidarsi con gli ex Articolo Uno*

"L’inizio della mia discesa in politica è stato strettamente tecnico, ora in qualche modo sono state apprezzate le mie prese di posizione politiche. E questo mi fa piacere

*Il ragionamento pubblico tutto incentrato sulle questioni economiche, che pur hanno un loro peso, non mi convince.. Se la sinistra parlasse di più di uguaglianza e diritti, avrebbe maggiori consensi. Negli ultimi anni chi ha portato avanti queste idee sociali è la sinistra del Pd e ora da Articolo Uno

Mi riconosco in Bersani e Roberto Speranza, ministro che sulla prevenzione anticovid ha assunto posizioni in contrasto rispetto agli interessi di bottega. Posizioni di levatura e coraggio

Sono professore di igiene preventiva. Ai futuri medici insegno cos’è la sanità pubblica. C’è una affinità tra la mia materia e i temi della politica. Non dico che gli igienisti dovrebbero fare i politica, ma sono i più vicini al ragionamento politico

Mi dispiace non avere nella coalizione il M5S di Conte perché ha prerogative vicine alla sinistra. Con buona volontà si potevano trovare punti in comune

Con la pandemia mi sono disabituato al turismo. Starò ad agosto al computer e a fare la campagna elettorale"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2022)

*Saltato l'incontro Sinistra-Verdi con Letta.

"Ieri sono cambiate le condizioni politiche. Serve pausa di riflessione."

Sinistra-Verdi verso alleanza con i Cinque Stelle, si attende reazione di Letta.*


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Paragone ha esplicitamente detto che punta all'opposizione. Se votate lui poi non lamentatevi se per i prossimi cinque anni ci becchiamo un governo Letta Calenda Renzi Bonino Di Maio Fratoianni . Paragone toglierà voti cruciali al cdx regalando così uninominali al pd


Con tutto il rispetto per le preferenza politiche di chiunque, ma se Letta e Salvini sono a livelli bassissimi, votare Paragone vuol dire addirittura scavare.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Saltato l'incontro Sinistra-Verdi con Letta.
> 
> "Ieri sono cambiate le condizioni politiche. Serve pausa di riflessione."
> 
> Sinistra-Verdi verso alleanza con i Cinque Stelle, si attende reazione di Letta.*


sarebbe l'unica alleanza coerente ad oggi nel centro-sinistra


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> guerra civile? fatta da chi? gli italiani?


I tassisti il giorno primo della caduta del governo hanno fatto un bel casino, solo che i media come al solito non riportano mai nulla. Lo dovevano fare anche il giorno della caduta, ma poi il governo è andato e hanno lasciato perdere.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Agosto 2022)

Calenda, Renzi, ma anche lo stesso Toti ed altri residuati bellici: sembra che il socialismo craxiano non sia mai imploso..


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cosa cambierebbe se si votasse al centrodestra? Che arriva poi un governo tecnico, che sarebbe peggio. La sinistra deve mandarsi a casa da sola, a furia di disastri. Draghi al governo, per esempio, si è bruciato, non è diventato pdr e avrà fatto cambiare idea a molti riguardo l'UE.
> 
> Le strade sono solo due o dentro l'euro o fuori dall'euro. Un governo di centrodestra che leccherà il sedere a Bruxelles durerà un annetto, ad esser buoni.
> 
> Io comunque non giudico nessuno. Per me ognuno votasse chiunque, saranno le piazze a doversi far sentire e a far ca.are sotto chi ci governa. Solo così, magari, cambia qualcosa.


Fuori dall'euro non è una scelta, è un suicidio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I tassisti il giorno primo della caduta del governo hanno fatto un bel casino, solo che i media come al solito non riportano mai nulla. Lo dovevano fare anche il giorno della caduta, ma poi il governo è andato e hanno lasciato perdere.


i tassisti? ma per piacere, gente che per anni ha goduto di privilegi e ora che questi privilegi li vogliono togliere reagiscono con comportamenti a dir poco criminali


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i tassisti? ma per piacere, gente che per anni ha goduto di privilegi e ora che questi privilegi li vogliono togliere reagiscono con comportamenti a dir poco criminali


siamo un paese talmente schiavo del neoliberismo che manco i taxi riusciamo a liberalizzare. Da anni.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> guerra civile? fatta da chi? gli italiani?


10 euro al kg il pane vedrai che arriva la guerra civile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> 10 euro al kg il pane vedrai che arriva la guerra civile


guerra civile dal popolo famoso per "l'armiamoci e partite "


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2022)

*Lider Maximo Conte da Agorà su RAI 3:*

"*Io non ho la pretesa di essere la sinistra, il Melenchon italiano.*
*Io sono l'ultimo arrivato, ma noi siamo quelli della transizione ecologica della prima ora, pacifisti, vocati a realizzare la giustizia sociale
Io sono per formazione un cattolico democratico e il nostro è un progetto riformatore del Paese

Dobbiamo assolutamente fare le parlamentarie, è un passaggio che rientra nella democrazia diretta per dare agli iscritti la possibilità di dare indicazioni sulla scelta dei candidati

Il Pd è diventato una sorta di ufficio di collocamento, il centro impiego per coloro che hanno cambiato casacca*

*Il Movimento ha rispettato 80% degli impegni presentati nel programma del 2018

Il dialogo con Renzi è un poco complicato, lo abbiamo già sperimentato. 
lo lasceremo solo alle sue iniziative*

*Europa Verde e Sinistra Italiana ?*
*Con le persone serie che vogliono condividere l'agenda sociale con noi c'è sempre la possibilità di farlo"*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> guerra civile dal popolo famoso per "l'armiamoci e partite "


spero con tutto il cuore che tu abbia ragione


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lider Maximo Conte da Agorà su RAI 3:*
> 
> "*Io non ho la pretesa di essere la sinistra, il Melenchon italiano.*
> *Io sono l'ultimo arrivato, ma noi siamo quelli della transizione ecologica della prima ora, pacifisti, vocati a realizzare la giustizia sociale
> ...


Se è così, allora significa che si vorrà formare una sinistra alternativa al PD. Se ci sarà Di Battista al comando, potrà avere fortuna, ma con questi se fanno il 10% in totale sarà già tanto. Peccato, però, che non ci sia qualcuno che proponga una destra alternativa e Salvini e Meloni si sono rivelati due flop da questo punto di vista.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

*Schilirò (la nota vicequestore sospesa e che ha fatto un discorso in piazza a Roma contro il Green Pass), si candida con Italexit.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Schilirò (la nota vicequestore sospesa e che ha fatto un discorso in piazza a Roma contro il Green Pass), si candida con Italexit.*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Schilirò (la nota vicequestore sospesa e che ha fatto un discorso in piazza a Roma contro il Green Pass), si candida con Italexit.*


Poteva allearsi con chiunque, e invece no, proprio con Paragone.

Una cricca di mentecatti

Se chiamano anche la Donato, giuro che non mi perdo una diretta ( anche a pagamento) delle loro riunioni di partito


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Un'altra che, mesi fa, giurava di non entrare in politica. Italexit sta diventando l'album di figurine di tutti i casi umani mediatici usciti fuori nelle proteste contro il Green Pass. Mi sa che a questo punto voterò altro. Io volevo votare Italexit per farmi rappresentare da figure come Marcotti, ma mi sa che sarà come la Lega con Borghi e Bagnai, se ci saranno figure anti-euro verranno messe in secondo piano (e che saranno costretti ad andarsene prima o poi) o si venderanno anche loro. Ennesimo gatekeeping, come già previsto anni fa dal buon Donadel.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Poteva allearsi con chiunque, e invece no, proprio con Paragone.
> 
> Una cricca di mentecatti
> 
> Se chiamano anche la Donato, giuro che non mi perdo una diretta ( anche a pagamento) delle loro riunioni di partito


La Donato si candida con la lista di Toscano che si chiama Italia Sovrana e Popolare che raccoglie migliaia di partiti, di varie ideologie tra l'altro (ci sono pure Ingroia, Rizzo...).


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



E la Madonna, che topa pure questa. Panorama politico che sta diventando un serbatoio di risorse per il mondo a luci rosse.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

*Sondaggio Byoblu sulle preferenze alle liste "anti-sistema". Hanno votato 28.024 persone. Al primo posto: Italia Sovrana e Popolare di Francesco Toscano con quasi il 40% delle preferenze. Secondo Vita, terzo Italexit di Paragone.




*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

*Sallusti: "Noi giornalisti siamo prostitute e frequentiamo gentaglia dei bassifondi nei quali l’olezzo è insopportabile ma c’è vita vera e nulla sfugge. Ecco, da quelle parti si dà per certo che si stanno preparando un paio di botti giudiziari – scoppio previsto fine agosto – di quelli tosti, qualcuno azzarda anche i nomi di figure politiche di primo piano nell’area di centrodestra. Si parla, nei bassifondi, di dossier già pronti tolti dai cassetti e messi sul tavolo pronti per la firma."*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sallusti: "Noi giornalisti siamo prostitute e frequentiamo gentaglia dei bassifondi nei quali l’olezzo è insopportabile ma c’è vita vera e nulla sfugge. Ecco, da quelle parti si dà per certo che si stanno preparando un paio di botti giudiziari – scoppio previsto fine agosto – di quelli tosti, qualcuno azzarda anche i nomi di figure politiche di primo piano nell’area di centrodestra. Si parla, nei bassifondi, di dossier già pronti tolti dai cassetti e messi sul tavolo pronti per la firma."*


Avevo quasi nostalgia degli avvisi di garanzia a comando...


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'altra che, mesi fa, giurava di non entrare in politica. Italexit sta diventando l'album di figurine di tutti i casi umani mediatici usciti fuori nelle proteste contro il Green Pass. Mi sa che a questo punto voterò altro. Io volevo votare Italexit per farmi rappresentare da figure come Marcotti, ma mi sa che sarà come la Lega con Borghi e Bagnai, se ci saranno figure anti-euro verranno messe in secondo piano (e che saranno costretti ad andarsene prima o poi) o si venderanno anche loro. Ennesimo gatekeeping, come già previsto anni fa dal buon Donadel.


mamma mia piu fake di italexit c'è solo m5s.
ti consiglio di vedere l'intervista che 9mq ha fatto a luca teodori qualche sera fa.
la trovi su fb.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*



Magari... il vecchio androide millenario con le pompette, in TV si mangerebbe comunque questo sbruffoncello da social.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*



Questo inutile bullo (Calenda) le prenderebbe anche da Giggino Di Maio.
Ora che ha firmato il patto con il PD ed è diventato irrilevante,sta sputando fuoco e fiamme per cercare di rimanere in sella  

Prima ci ha provato contro la Meloni,ma questa,controribattendo,l'ha praticamente disintegrato.
Ora ci riprova con Berlusconi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*


Come mai tutta sta voglia di far brutta figura?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo inutile bullo (Calenda) le prenderebbe anche da Giggino Di Maio.
> Ora che ha firmato il patto con il PD ed è diventato irrilevante,sta sputando fuoco e fiamme per cercare di rimanere in sella
> 
> Prima ci ha provato contro la Meloni,ma questa,controribattendo,l'ha praticamente disintegrato.
> Ora ci riprova con Berlusconi.



Insulta tutti, indipendentemente che siano sinistra o destra. Anche suoi alleati. Tra un po' insulta anche sé stesso.

Si sta rivelando un bimbominkia incredibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insulta tutti, indipendentemente che siano sinistra o destra. Anche suoi alleati. Tra un po' insulta anche sé stesso.
> 
> Si sta rivelando un bimbominkia incredibile.



Diciamo che il suo viscidume era già saltato fuori durante le elezioni per eleggere il sindaco di roma.
"Quello è inetto,quello è sèmo,quello non saprebbe neanche governare un circolo di golf. Tutti ìmbecilli tranne il sottoscritto"

E alla domanda se ,al secondo turno (in caso lui fosse già rimasto a bocca asciutta),avrebbe votato per il candidato PD :"Nono".
Tempo 2-3 giorni che già faceva campagna elettorale per lui.
Stavolta uguale,solo che si è garantito in primis una bella poltroncina comoda.

P.S Ricordo che proprio lui disse che a destra sanno solo insultare.
Cioè,l'ha detto lui !


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*


Si parla di faccia a faccia a Porta a Porta tra tutti i leader politici prima delle elezioni, io poco ci credo. Sarà ancora faccia a faccia con 1 vs Bruneo. Nel 2018, una roba tristissima da Vespa dove uno alla volta andarono a fare il comizio senza vedersi.


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'altra che, mesi fa, giurava di non entrare in politica. Italexit sta diventando l'album di figurine di tutti i casi umani mediatici usciti fuori nelle proteste contro il Green Pass. Mi sa che a questo punto voterò altro. Io volevo votare Italexit per farmi rappresentare da figure come Marcotti, ma mi sa che sarà come la Lega con Borghi e Bagnai, se ci saranno figure anti-euro verranno messe in secondo piano (e che saranno costretti ad andarsene prima o poi) o si venderanno anche loro. Ennesimo gatekeeping, come già previsto anni fa dal buon Donadel.


Se non fossero seri gente come Marcotti tuonerebbe mica male e si farebbe da parte, tra l'altro lo seguo da anni Marcotti e prima era sicuramente più vicino alla destra, alla Lega, una volta venuta fuori la vera Lega si è "tolto" e lo ha fatto ben capire nei suoi video.
Comunque credo che questi partiti possano tirare su una bella % di incazzati e finché ci sarà emergenza ci saranno sempre più incazzati e delusi, non importano i personaggi, importa il concetto, se un partito che ha raggiunto una certa soglia perde i concetti e i punti cardine ti tiri fuori, anche perché la normalità non mi sembra abbia portato chissà che benefici e sono sempre gli stessi.
E' scontato comunque che l'Italia prima o poi uscirà e ci sarà un sentimento di odio profondo per chi ci ha portato la guerra in casa e le narrative tossiche, tra le quali la presa in giro della crisi energetica dovuta alla guerra e non alle politiche ridicole di una UE che non funziona e non ha mai funzionato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Agosto 2022)

Visti gli ultimi sviluppi, la mia lista di votabili si è ulteriormente ristretta.
Mi restano soltanto la Meloni, la quarta gamba del CDX e praticamente basta.
Finirò col votare Lupi, già lo so.


----------



## Albijol (4 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> flat tax è uno slogan ha senso solo se molto alta e si possono mettere tutte le spese in detrazione. Azzardo anche una patrimoniale. Altrimenti non sta in piedi e sarebbe iniqua.
> Ponte sullo stretto infattibile
> Nucleare anacronistico ad oggi
> Vedremo


Per me il contrario, la flat tax ha senso (ed è fattibile economicamente) solo se si aboliscono tutte le detrazioni.


----------



## sunburn (4 Agosto 2022)

A proposito di Azione, se volete farvi due risate cercate su google “calenda performer crocifisso”.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non fossero seri gente come Marcotti tuonerebbe mica male e si farebbe da parte, tra l'altro lo seguo da anni Marcotti e prima era sicuramente più vicino alla destra, alla Lega, una volta venuta fuori la vera Lega si è "tolto" e lo ha fatto ben capire nei suoi video.
> Comunque credo che questi partiti possano tirare su una bella % di incazzati e finché ci sarà emergenza ci saranno sempre più incazzati e delusi, non importano i personaggi, importa il concetto, se un partito che ha raggiunto una certa soglia perde i concetti e i punti cardine ti tiri fuori, anche perché la normalità non mi sembra abbia portato chissà che benefici e sono sempre gli stessi.
> E' scontato comunque che l'Italia prima o poi uscirà e ci sarà un sentimento di odio profondo per chi ci ha portato la guerra in casa e le narrative tossiche, tra le quali la presa in giro della crisi energetica dovuta alla guerra e non alle politiche ridicole di una UE che non funziona e non ha mai funzionato.


Vedremo se sarà come dici tu. Alla fine di alternative non ce ne sono tante, forse solo Vita di Cunial e Teodori (l'accozzaglia di Toscano lo vedo un progetto fallito in partenza, troppi partiti con ideologie contrastanti). Però l'impressione è che si stia abbandonando il tema portante, ossia "l'uscita dall'UE e dall'euro" e si sta puntando solo sul no al Green Pass e ai vaccini obbligatori. 

Non c'è un programma (sul sito non c'è, poi magari lo devono ancora creare vista la recente alleanza con Alternativa), ma si seguono solo le tendenze che vanno "contro" le tendenze dei padroni. Perfino il tanto qui bistrattato partito degli anti-5g e anti-vaccinisti di Cunial e Teodori ha un programma.

Li potrei votare, però, se si fa un altro ragionamento. Italexit non punta a governare, punta semplicemente a diffondere in parlamento e al paese un pensiero critico contro l'UE che può portare ad una raccolta firme per un referendum sull'uscita dall'Europa. Insomma, una sorta di UKIP italiano. A questo punto, la cosa avrebbe più senso, però il rischio di gatekeeping stile M5S è elevatissimo. Come è sicuro che mi turerò il naso ai seggi, per chiunque voti.


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vedremo se sarà come dici tu. Alla fine di alternative non ce ne sono tante, forse solo Vita di Cunial e Teodori (l'accozzaglia di Toscano lo vedo un progetto fallito in partenza, troppi partiti con ideologie contrastanti). Però l'impressione è che si stia abbandonando il tema portante, ossia "l'uscita dall'UE e dall'euro" e si sta puntando solo sul no al Green Pass e ai vaccini obbligatori.
> 
> Non c'è un programma (sul sito non c'è, poi magari lo devono ancora creare vista la recente alleanza con Alternativa), ma si seguono solo le tendenze che vanno "contro" le tendenze dei padroni. Perfino il tanto qui bistrattato partito degli anti-5g e anti-vaccinisti di Cunial e Teodori ha un programma.
> 
> Li potrei votare, però, se si fa un altro ragionamento. Italexit non punta a governare, punta semplicemente a diffondere in parlamento e al paese un pensiero critico contro l'UE che può portare ad una raccolta firme per un referendum sull'uscita dall'Europa. Insomma, una sorta di UKIP italiano. A questo punto, la cosa avrebbe più senso, però il rischio di gatekeeping stile M5S è elevatissimo. Come è sicuro che mi turerò il naso ai seggi, per chiunque voti.


In effetti le possibilità di riuscita non sono molto chiare e non si capisce se sia un modo veloce di stare in politica a tempo perso, ma se sei appoggiato da persone competenti che hanno l'interesse principale di appoggiare solamente quello che è il punto fondamentale del partito, cioè l'uscita dall'€, allora il nodo verrà al pettine molto presto, ovviamente il sistema non accetta questi partitini, non accetta questo pensiero, esiste perché deve esistere il "cattivo", ma bisogna anche vedere se i buoni diventati cattivi non diventino abbastanza forti da riuscire in qualcosa, diciamo una tematica giovanile, perché i vecchietti certe cose non le capiscono mentre con i giovani attraverso la tecnologia è più facile arrivare, è più facile portare concetti.
Il discorso comunque è semplice, con € e una politica commissariata l'Italia è sempre fanalino di coda, negli anni hanno sempre vinto partiti che erano no €, no sbarchi, è chiaro che la gente non cambierà, bisogna vedere se saranno abbastanza bravi da appoggiarsi a certe problematiche per avere un gruppo talmente forte che possa permettergli poi la buona riuscita del punto 1.
Esiste un partito no vax di 6 mln di persone + altre milionate che sono state penetrate senza volerlo più volte, esiste odio sociale, esistono partiti che si appoggiano alle vecchiette e una destra che vincerà, dal momento che la destra non funzionerà o diventerà sistemica finirà anche la "finta" opposizione, ecco, forse per allora cambierà qualcosa, ma di sicuro chi andrà a governare ora dovrà dimostrare credibilità, se si spegneranno con poco allora sì che il commissariamento sarà totale perché non ci sarà più opposizione ed esisteranno solamente governi tecnici passatempo, una lotta eterna tra finti sovranisti e antifascisti scemi.
Vedremo, ma il concetto di italexit può funzionare se diventa opposizione eterna e accalappia voti da randagi, tu pensi al gatekeeping io penso a chi appoggerà Paragone, se saranno seri non ci sarà nulla da dire, ma devono resistere ed essere furbi, la politica italiana è robetta per scemi per cui chi è più intelligente, sulla carta, può vincere facile.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me il contrario, la flat tax ha senso (ed è fattibile economicamente) solo se si aboliscono tutte le detrazioni.


ma va a farsi friggere la progressività della tassazione. Già le accise le tasse sui redditi finanziari e l'Iva sono flat se metti anche quelle sul reddito...diventa obbligatoria la patrimoniale


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visti gli ultimi sviluppi, la mia lista di votabili si è ulteriormente ristretta.
> Mi restano soltanto la Meloni, la quarta gamba del CDX e praticamente basta.
> Finirò col votare Lupi, già lo so.


no tutto ma il ciellino no pensaci bene


----------



## Milanoide (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Bbbbbbona questa!


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

La cosa che mi spaventa a me è che siamo nel periodo più teso dal dopoguerra ad oggi e in piena crisi socio-economica e chiunque vinca le elezioni che dovrebbe rappresentare i nostri interessi mi fa cadere le braccia.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Agosto 2022)

non preoccuparti perchè se sei vaccinato ti ricrescono le braccia se poi hai fatto il booooster ti lascio solo immaginare cosa possa succedere ......


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non preoccuparti perchè se sei vaccinato ti ricrescono le braccia se poi hai fatto il booooster ti lascio solo immaginare cosa possa succedere ......


Approfitto per una battuta agrodolce: avremmo potuto risparmiarci tutta la contesa vax-no vax se il ministero della salute avesse semplicemente detto "se un uomo si vaccina gli cresce la ciolla, se si vaccina una donna dimagrisce"
Tutti contenti, comunicazione piu chiara di quella che abbiamo avuto, nessuno che ha il coraggio di dire all'altro che non è vero, 100% vaccinati


----------



## Ambrole (4 Agosto 2022)

È una situazione nella quale è impossibile pensare di andare a votare per qualcuno. Bisognerebbe semplicemente rifiutarsi in massa.
La cosa che mi fa più paura sono proprio quelli che vanno convintamente a votare. Io posso al limite capire chi si tura il naso, ma quelli che vanno a votare convinti di dare il paese in mano a qualcuno di idoneo mi lasciano sgomento


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sottovalutate troppo il trasformismo e la mancanza di dignità dei 5S. Non se ne salva uno, nemmeno tra i pochi rimasti. E poi decide il Joker, in base a come si sveglia la mattina o dorme la notte.
> Per me può ancora succedere di tutto. Mi fido più di Belzebù che di Conte e dei grillini.
> 
> *Conte a La7: "È presto per dire se ci siederemo a un tavolo con il centrosinistra. Non mi sembra che ci siano le prospettive. Il nostro è un ragionamento fatto sui programmi, sugli obiettivi e sugli impegni"*
> ...





Milanoide ha scritto:


> Appena sentito che la Meloni dice di interrompere la vendita di ITA (ex Alitalia) a MSC Crociere e Lufthansa.
> Per me questo basta e avanza per non votarla.
> Della coccarda nazionale a coprire un carrozzone statale sempre in perdita ne faccio a meno


 Alleanza farlocca 5s-PD, Meloni con le solite fesserie nazionaliste.
Bene, sempre più chiara la direzione verso la scheda bianca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> È una situazione nella quale è impossibile pensare di andare a votare per qualcuno. Bisognerebbe semplicemente rifiutarsi in massa.
> La cosa che mi fa più paura sono proprio quelli che vanno convintamente a votare. Io posso al limite capire chi si tura il naso, ma quelli che vanno a votare convinti di *dare il paese in mano a qualcuno di idoneo* mi lasciano sgomento



Al momento non ci sono partiti-politici idonei.
L'unica cosa che mi spinge ad andare a votare è quella di NON rivedere più al governo quei luridi vermi del PD,calenda,renzi,di maio,bonino,5stelle,frantoianni,franceschini,bersani,speranza,guerini ecc.ecc

Poco importa se votando cdx ci sia meloni,salvini,berlusconi.
Potrebbe esserci anche topogigio che il mio voto andrebbe a lui.

Dopo 10 anni di PD (e 10 anni di Italia costantemente in caduta libera),preferirei cadere con facce "nuove" e non con i soliti zombie.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è così, allora significa che si vorrà formare una sinistra alternativa al PD. Se ci sarà Di Battista al comando, potrà avere fortuna, ma con questi se fanno il 10% in totale sarà già tanto. Peccato, però, che non ci sia qualcuno che proponga una destra alternativa e Salvini e Meloni si sono rivelati due flop da questo punto di vista.


Non devono guardare alle % di voti, o cadranno in errori già compiuti.
Secondo me il M5S deve accettare il crollo di voti dal 2018 ad oggi, accettare che queste elezioni le perderà e lasciare questo giro alla destra.

Partecipare a questo squallidissimo teatrino di alleanze farlocche e conteggi di voti non farà che affossarlo ulteriormente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non devono guardare alle % di voti, o cadranno in errori già compiuti.
> Secondo me il M5S deve accettare il crollo di voti dal 2018 ad oggi, accettare che queste elezioni le perderà e lasciare questo giro alla destra.
> 
> Partecipare a questo squallidissimo teatrino di alleanze farlocche e conteggi di voti non farà che affossarlo ulteriormente.


Ma, infatti, è ciò che faranno o, al massimo, si alleeranno con questi partiti di sinistra che non andranno con il PD. Altrimenti, se continuano con il PD, affosserebbero il rilancio con Di Battista.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma, infatti, è ciò che faranno o, al massimo, si alleeranno con questi partiti di sinistra che non andranno con il PD. Altrimenti, se continuano con il PD, affosserebbero il rilancio con Di Battista.


Infatti, se sono minimamente furbi rifiuteranno qualsiasi canto dalle sirene del piddì.
In Italia, come altrove, si va avanti con il singolo individuo, da lanciare sulle masse. Berlusconi, Renzi, Salvini e poi Meloni; la singola figura sposta masse di voti in maniera impressionante.
Un Di Battista che torna in pista, e con la possibilità di farlo in modo coerente al suo passato, troverebbe sicuramente spazio. Se andrà così, li voterò.


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'altra che, mesi fa, giurava di non entrare in politica. Italexit sta diventando l'album di figurine di tutti i casi umani mediatici usciti fuori nelle proteste contro il Green Pass. Mi sa che a questo punto voterò altro. Io volevo votare Italexit per farmi rappresentare da figure come Marcotti, ma mi sa che sarà come la Lega con Borghi e Bagnai, se ci saranno figure anti-euro verranno messe in secondo piano (e che saranno costretti ad andarsene prima o poi) o si venderanno anche loro. Ennesimo gatekeeping, come già previsto anni fa dal buon Donadel.


E' solare che i virologi si siano arricchiti con la scusa del virus, ma mi sembra che anche i no-vax di professione vogliano spremere il limone. Ancora parlano del green pass? Io l'ho dimenticato da un pezzo.

Secondo me sperano in qualche intervento anti-pandemia a inizio settembre, così da sfruttare la cosa al momento giusto


----------



## Devil man (4 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E' solare che i virologi si siano arricchiti con la scusa del virus, ma mi sembra che anche i no-vax di professione vogliano spremere il limone. Ancora parlano del green pass? Io l'ho dimenticato da un pezzo.
> 
> Secondo me sperano in qualche intervento anti-pandemia a inizio settembre, così da sfruttare la cosa al momento giusto


Io voterò Vita ormai mi sono deciso è uno dei pochi antisistema che mi può rappresentare


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di faccia a faccia a Porta a Porta tra tutti i leader politici prima delle elezioni, io poco ci credo. Sarà ancora faccia a faccia con 1 vs Bruneo. Nel 2018, una roba tristissima da Vespa dove uno alla volta andarono a fare il comizio senza vedersi.


A me onestamente di vedere una royal rumble con tutti questi personaggi luridi interessa poco. Giusto per il trash e i meme.
Quindi che siano invitati uno alla volta, o li facciano scontrare, cambia poco per me.

Creassero qualcosa di nuovo, qualche mega-maratona tv sera dopo sera, dove vengono affrontati seriamente e approfonditamente i programmi politici proposti, punto per punto. Così da vedere almeno parzialmente se c'è qualcuno con delle idee, e magari gli spettatori imparano pure qualcosa.
Deve essere un programma che non guarda alla velocità, al "hai 30 secondi per rispondere sul nucleare". Una cosa seria. Allo spettatore la capacità di ascoltare per ore. Altrimenti vadano tutti a fangala pure gli italiani, e si guardassero i pagliacci del grande fratello.
E conduttori SERI; non quel clown di VEspo, con le battutine e i sorrisini. Stiamo affossando e mi devo sorbire le sue stupide battute? Tanto le copie del libro le ha vendute.

Invece no, sui giornali si parla solo del teatrino di sinistra e di come si stanno ammassando


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io voterò Vita ormai mi sono deciso è uno dei pochi antisistema che mi può rappresentare


Fai bene, giusto votare qualcuno che ti possa rappresentare, a prescindere che non abbia possibilità di vincere.
Prima invece la pensavo al contrario, sbagliando gravemente


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> A me onestamente di vedere una royal rumble con tutti questi personaggi luridi interessa poco. Giusto per il trash e i meme.
> Quindi che siano invitati uno alla volta, o li facciano scontrare, cambia poco per me.
> 
> Creassero qualcosa di nuovo, qualche mega-maratona tv sera dopo sera, dove vengono affrontati seriamente e approfonditamente i programmi politici proposti, punto per punto. Così da vedere almeno parzialmente se c'è qualcuno con delle idee, e magari gli spettatori imparano pure qualcosa.
> ...


sarebbe uno spettacolo:1-2 temi a serata, ogni fazione si presenta col politicante di riferimento per quel settore. Conduttore superpartes che modera la discussione e i tempi senza aggredire..


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io voterò Vita ormai mi sono deciso è uno dei pochi antisistema che mi può rappresentare


cioè? questo proprio non l'ho mai sentito nominare


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

sti CANtanti moderni li producono in serie


----------



## Sam (4 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visti gli ultimi sviluppi, la mia lista di votabili si è ulteriormente ristretta.
> Mi restano soltanto la Meloni, la quarta gamba del CDX e praticamente basta.
> *Finirò col votare Lupi, già lo so.*


----------



## 7vinte (4 Agosto 2022)

* Attenzione: il dubbio di Conte se sedersi o meno al tavolo col CSX è DOPO il voto. Di andare al voto assieme non vi è alcuna possibilità *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sti CANtanti moderni li producono in serie



Se si fanno aiutare dalla mamma di Lukaku però la vedo male per Salvini


----------



## Ambrole (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Al momento non ci sono partiti-politici idonei.
> L'unica cosa che mi spinge ad andare a votare è quella di NON rivedere più al governo quei luridi vermi del PD,calenda,renzi,di maio,bonino,5stelle,frantoianni,franceschini,bersani,speranza,guerini ecc.ecc
> 
> Poco importa se votando cdx ci sia meloni,salvini,berlusconi.
> ...


Condivido in pieno la prima parte su PD centro-sinistra eccetera ma non la seconda. Il PD ha governato per dieci anni ma per quanti anni ha governato Berlusconi con meloni e Salvini? E l'Italia come se l'è passata in quel periodo?
Da quale punto di vista una meloni potrebbe essere migliore del PD? Più competente? No di certo più onesta? Mi scappa da ridere. Se ridassimo il paese in mano a PD e soci continueremo in questo insostenibile buonismo, servilismo eccetera ma mettersi nelle mani della Meloni vuol dire affidarsi allo scemo del villaggio al compagno di classe che ci ha messo 5 anni a finire le medie, nessuna programmazione nessuna idea di come si guida un paese, per carità un voto alla meloni non è minimamente da prendere in considerazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Condivido in pieno la prima parte su PD centro-sinistra eccetera ma non la seconda. Il PD ha governato per dieci anni ma per quanti anni ha governato Berlusconi con meloni e Salvini? E l'Italia come se l'è passata in quel periodo?
> Da quale punto di vista una meloni potrebbe essere migliore del PD? Più competente? No di certo più onesta? Mi scappa da ridere. Se ridassimo il paese in mano a PD e soci continueremo in questo insostenibile buonismo, servilismo eccetera ma mettersi nelle mani della Meloni vuol dire affidarsi allo scemo del villaggio al compagno di classe che ci ha messo 5 anni a finire le medie, nessuna programmazione nessuna idea di come si guida un paese, per carità un voto alla meloni non è minimamente da prendere in considerazione



Come ho già detto,voterei chiunque pur di non regalare l'Italia nuovamente ai luridi del PD e a tutta la loro cricca.
Quando dici "la meloni non ha nessuna idea di come si guida un paese" parli esattamente come Calenda.

Ma Conte quali esperienze aveva per governare il paese ?
E Renzi ?
E Gentiloni ?
E Letta ?
E Berlusconi ?
E lo stesso Calenda ?

Stessa cosa per le competenze. Cosa sappiamo noi delle competenze della Meloni ?
I discorsi valgono zero,dal momento che in Italia siamo perennemente in campagna elettorale.
Quindi lo sapremo solamente quando la vedremo all'opera,dal momento che l'unico ruolo politico finora ricoperto all'interno dell'esecutivo è stato quello del ministro della gioventù (PIU' di 10 anni fa). 

Se quelli "competenti" ci hanno portato in questa situazione disastrosa,tanto vale tentare di dare una possibilità anche a quelli della parte opposta,no ?  

P.S che poi anche se dovesse essere lei la premier,ci sarà sempre chi da dietro,nell'ombra,muoverà i fili.
Un pò come successo con giggino o bibitaro al ministero degli esteri.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "Sfido Berlusconi in un dibattito TV. Anche a casa sua, a Rete 4. Anche moderato da Minzolini. Attendo fiducioso."*


----------



## 7vinte (5 Agosto 2022)

Leggevo da Repubblica, quindi prendere con le pinze, che Draghi aveva suggerito alla Meloni il nome di Panetta come ministro economia e cingolani confermato alla transizione.
Sarebbe davvero ottimo


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Leggevo da Repubblica, quindi prendere con le pinze, che Draghi aveva suggerito alla Meloni il nome di Panetta come ministro economia e cingolani confermato alla transizione.
> Sarebbe davvero ottimo


cingolani: "il pianeta è progettato per 3 miliardi di persone".
ti ricordo che per questa gente la co2 in eccesso sono le persone.
contento tu.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> cingolani: "il pianeta è progettato per 3 miliardi di persone".
> ti ricordo che per questa gente la co2 in eccesso sono le persone.
> contento tu.



Se vivono come gli Europei, si.

Se vivono come gli Americani, anche solo 1 miliardo.

Se vivono come gli africani anche per 20 miliardi.

Se vivono come i cinesi per 4 miliardi.

Ma che si è bevuto??


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vivono come gli Europei, si.
> 
> Se vivono come gli Americani, anche solo 1 miliardo.
> 
> ...


sono anni che parlo di transumanesimo ( qualcosa ho accennato anche qui ogni tanto ), lui, noah harari, m5s (casaleggio, attisani) ..
il fatto che ci siano persone che vadano dietro a sta gente è la cosa più agghiacciante.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sti CANtanti moderni li producono in serie


Brutti come la fame, tra i mali di questa nazione. E lo dico indipendentemente dal commento contro Salvini o S4lvini come lo chiamano loro. Colpa pure sua, che li mette al comizio a sti sfigati.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sti CANtanti moderni li producono in serie



Salvini non dovrebbe neppure rispondere a questi personaggi.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Salvini non dovrebbe neppure rispondere a questi personaggi.


Il livello quello è, però almeno Salvini è umano esteticamente parlando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda fa implodere l'alleanza di CSX: " Non c'è spazio per Fratoianni e Bonelli. E dico al PD: il volemose bene con noi non funziona. Il PD prenda una posizione."

Di Maio: "Calenda è un estremista."

Bonelli a Calenda: "ll bambino va educato perché se sei viziato poi cresci male, quindi la nostra funzione è pedagogica."*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda fa implodere l'alleanza di CSX: " Non c'è spazio per Fratoianni e Bonelli. E dico al PD: il volemose bene con noi non funziona. Il PD prenda una posizione.£
> 
> Di Maio: "Calenda è un estremista."
> 
> Bonelli a Calenda: "ll bambino va educato perché se sei viziato poi cresci male, quindi la nostra funzione è pedagogica."*


Fanno tutti così, prima fanno le cose, poi guardano i sondaggi e cambiano idea. Io sinceramente spero che l'alleanza con Calenda rimanga, così magari gli elettori più ingenui capiscono che è fuffa e non lo votano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2022)

*Franceschini: "Carlo Calenda e Nicola Fratoianni, fermatevi! Ci aspetta una sfida molto più grande dell’interesse dei nostri partiti: evitare che l’Italia finisca in mano a una destra sovranista e incapace. Per iniziarla e vincerla occorre rispettarci a vicenda e accettare le nostre diversità”

Calenda: "Dario, il terzismo alla volemose bene con noi non funziona. Avete firmato un patto. Nato, rigassificatori, equilibrio di bilancio, revisione rdc, agenda Draghi. Dall’altro lato c’è una dichiarazione al minuto contro tutto questo. Chiarite. Decidete. Punto”*


----------



## Swaitak (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda fa implodere l'alleanza di CSX: " Non c'è spazio per Fratoianni e Bonelli. E dico al PD: il volemose bene con noi non funziona. Il PD prenda una posizione."
> 
> Di Maio: "Calenda è un estremista."
> 
> Bonelli a Calenda: "ll bambino va educato perché se sei viziato poi cresci male, quindi la nostra funzione è pedagogica."*


Calenda il clown 2022


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2022)

Bullo Calenda  
Attenzione perchè questo twitta addirittura più di Salvini


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Franceschini: "Carlo Calenda e Nicola Fratoianni, fermatevi! Ci aspetta una sfida molto più grande dell’interesse dei nostri partiti: evitare che l’Italia finisca in mano a una destra sovranista e incapace. Per iniziarla e vincerla occorre rispettarci a vicenda e accettare le nostre diversità”
> 
> Calenda: "Dario, il terzismo alla volemose bene con noi non funziona. Avete firmato un patto. Nato, rigassificatori, equilibrio di bilancio, revisione rdc, agenda Draghi. Dall’altro lato c’è una dichiarazione al minuto contro tutto questo. Chiarite. Decidete. Punto”*


ma questa gentaglia non troverà mai per strada un sovranista incapace che gli da 4 schiaffoni fatti bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Franceschini: "Carlo Calenda e Nicola Fratoianni, fermatevi! Ci aspetta una sfida molto più grande dell’interesse dei nostri partiti: evitare che l’Italia finisca in mano a una destra sovranista e incapace. Per iniziarla e vincerla occorre rispettarci a vicenda e accettare le nostre diversità”
> 
> Calenda: "Dario, il terzismo alla volemose bene con noi non funziona. Avete firmato un patto. Nato, rigassificatori, equilibrio di bilancio, revisione rdc, agenda Draghi. Dall’altro lato c’è una dichiarazione al minuto contro tutto questo. Chiarite. Decidete. Punto”*


non è che abbia tutti i torti, se sei d'accordo su un programma che prevede certe cose tipo i rigassificatori, sta fantomatica agenda draghi ecc poi il pd non puo pretendere di mettere nel carrozone i verdi gretini che sono contro i rigassificatori e i sinistri-sinistrati come frantoiani che vogliono fare i cheguevarini wannabe


----------



## Swaitak (5 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è che abbia tutti i torti, se sei d'accordo su un programma che prevede certe cose tipo i rigassificatori, sta fantomatica agenda draghi ecc poi il pd non puo pretendere di mettere nel carrozone i verdi gretini che sono contro i rigassificatori e i sinistri-sinistrati come frantoiani che vogliono fare i cheguevarini wannabe


ha torto, perchè l'obiettivo del piddi sono solo i voti e le cadreghe, mica il programma. Non fanno nemmeno finta ormai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ha torto, perchè l'obiettivo del piddi sono solo i voti e le cadreghe, mica il programma. Non fanno nemmeno finta ormai


appunto, calenda ha ragione, semmai è il pd che ha torto e fa sti carozzoni schifosi per prendere voti


----------



## vota DC (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda fa implodere l'alleanza di CSX: " Non c'è spazio per Fratoianni e Bonelli. E dico al PD: il volemose bene con noi non funziona. Il PD prenda una posizione."
> 
> Di Maio: "Calenda è un estremista."
> 
> Bonelli a Calenda: "ll bambino va educato perché se sei viziato poi cresci male, quindi la nostra funzione è pedagogica."*


Ma che provoca che lui con 1% in coalizione con un partito del 20% si prende un terzo dei seggi garantendo un ventesimo dei voti?


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2022)

Io, da non politicamente schiarato quindi senza preconcetti di bandiera prendo in considerazione una cosa:

-Il CDX ha un alleanza con partiti certi e un programma
-Il CSX ancora sta cercando di fare un alleanza con partitelli e partitini ma ancora non ho letto un programma nemmeno a punti
-Il M5S invece si porta avanti con il CSX dicendo che corrono da soli ma dopo le votazioni si potrebbe fare comunella.

Io da politicamente neutro ad oggi 5/8/2022 voterei per chi ha per lo meno fatto un programma. Il problema è che il PD senza ancora un programma e con una alleanza di partiti ancora incerta è secondo i sondaggi il secondo partito. Spiegatemi come per favore.


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io, da non politicamente schiarato quindi senza preconcetti di bandiera prendo in considerazione una cosa:
> 
> -Il CDX ha un alleanza con partiti certi e un programma
> -Il CSX ancora sta cercando di fare un alleanza con partitelli e partitini ma ancora non ho letto un programma nemmeno a punti
> ...


Risposta banale, ma ho questa:
Anni fa conobbi una signora bolognese doc sui 55 anni che ammetteva di non seguire più la politica, ma di andare regolarmente a votare il PD per abitudine. Letteralmente abitudine, ereditata dai genitori (cultura di sinistra, partigiani etc).

Potrei ipotizzare che, come lei, tante persone, nel dubbio, votano il PD. E' come un porto sicuro, uno su cui appoggiarsi nell'incertezza, che ci sarà sempre e per sempre, dato che non esisterà mai una proposta politica virtuosa, sicura, splendida.

Ditemi se sbaglio: il PD non è esattamente uno specchio di Forza Italia. Quest'ultima è indissolubilmente legata a Berlusconne; caduto in malora, pure i fedelissimi elettori di una vita hanno cambiato preferenza elettorale, passando a Salvini quindi a Meloni.

Il PD invece non è equivalente a un nome e cognome, che cambia di volta in volta; questo gli garantisce continuità.

I nomi vanno e vengono, nessuno ha credito infinito (ricordo il periodo in cui Renzi era quotatissimo).
In realtà ciò vale anche per i partiti. Forza Italia ormai vive sotto il 10%; la Lega pare fosse al 30% 12 mesi fa, oggi molto meno; il M5S è ovviamente quello più recente e senza una base di elettori storica, ed assisteremo ad un crollo enorme di fiducia; anche la Meloni non ha certo garanzia infinita: oggi va per la maggiore, domani chissà.

Il PD invece si porta a casa sempre la sua % di voti.
E avendo l'occhio ai ciovani non escludo che passata la generazione degli abitudinari (come la signora bolognese) possa continuare ad essere stabilmente presente in parlamento


----------



## Miro (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Franceschini: "Carlo Calenda e Nicola Fratoianni, fermatevi! Ci aspetta una sfida molto più grande dell’interesse dei nostri partiti: evitare che l’Italia finisca in mano a una destra sovranista e incapace. Per iniziarla e vincerla occorre rispettarci a vicenda e accettare le nostre diversità”
> 
> Calenda: "Dario, il terzismo alla volemose bene con noi non funziona. Avete firmato un patto. Nato, rigassificatori, equilibrio di bilancio, revisione rdc, agenda Draghi. Dall’altro lato c’è una dichiarazione al minuto contro tutto questo. Chiarite. Decidete. Punto”*


Se Calenda fa implodere il PD dall'interno della coalizione lo voterò vita natural durante solo per questo.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Risposta banale, ma ho questa:
> *Anni fa conobbi una signora bolognese doc sui 55 anni che ammetteva di non seguire più la politica, ma di andare regolarmente a votare il PD per abitudine. Letteralmente abitudine, ereditata dai genitori (cultura di sinistra, partigiani etc).*
> 
> Potrei ipotizzare che, come lei, tante persone, nel dubbio, votano il PD. E' come un porto sicuro, uno su cui appoggiarsi nell'incertezza, che ci sarà sempre e per sempre, dato che non esisterà mai una proposta politica virtuosa, sicura, splendida.
> ...


Ma il PD con i vecchi PCI e PSI non ha nulla in comune! Completamente nulla! E come dire che mettono un Hitler a segretario del partito e voterebbero lo stesso PD per abitudine. Tristissima la cosa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Agosto 2022)

I bimbiminkia hanno già fatto pace.


----------



## davoreb (5 Agosto 2022)

io voterò fratelli d'Italia, ipoteticamente non uscirei mai a cena con la meloni visto il modo di fare che a me non piace ma su di lei sento molto luoghi comuni.

quando parla mi sembra molto più preparata di come viene fatta passare.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io voterò fratelli d'Italia, ipoteticamente non uscirei mai a cena con la meloni visto il modo di fare che a me non piace ma su di lei sento molto luoghi comuni.
> 
> quando parla mi sembra molto più preparata di come viene fatta passare.


i fratelli di aspen, i primi a volere il certificato verde digitale, 
avanti cosi, verso la rovina dell'italia e oltre!


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> i fratelli di aspen, i primi a volere il certificato verde digitale,
> avanti cosi, verso la rovina dell'italia e oltre!


Dal 16/11/2011, caduta del Governo Berlusconi ci sono stati:
-Monti (tecnico)
-Letta (Csx)
-Renzi (Csx)
-Gentiloni (Csx)
-Conte I (Tecnico M5s-Lega)
-Conte II (Csx+M5S)
-Draghi (CSX-M5S-FI-Lega)

2 tecnici e 4 di CSX e 1 con grande coalizione con un solo partito in opposizione (FDI) è la rovina dell'Italia è FDI che fino a 4 anni fa arrivavano al 9% a stento e avevano due seggi in croce.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dal 16/11/2011, caduta del Governo Berlusconi ci sono stati:
> -Monti (tecnico)
> -Letta (Csx)
> -Renzi (Csx)
> ...


io vedo un unico partito. ogni tanto fan finta di litigare , ma nemmeno poi molto.
quando poi c'è da votare per portare avanti l'agenda, non si tirano indietro.
la cara meloni è stata chiara su questo.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io vedo un unico partito. ogni tanto fan finta di litigare , ma nemmeno poi molto.
> quando poi c'è da votare per portare avanti l'agenda, non si tirano indietro.
> la cara meloni è stata chiara su questo.


Io li ho votati tutti (tranne M5S che non mi sono fidato dal giorno uno e ho fatto bene) e tutti mi hanno totalmente deluso, mio rimane solo FDI poi se falliscono pure questi (cosa facile in Italia) posso smettere di votare che tanto uno varrà l'altro.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io li ho votati tutti (tranne M5S che non mi sono fidato dal giorno uno e ho fatto bene) e tutti mi hanno totalmente deluso, mio rimane solo FDI poi se falliscono pure questi (cosa facile in Italia) posso smettere di votare che tanto uno varrà l'altro.


ah, ti vuoi proprio far infinocchiare da tutti allora 
oh raga , che volete che vi dica... contenti voi.
io un pò meno.


----------



## Mika (5 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ah, ti vuoi proprio far infinocchiare da tutti allora
> oh raga , che volete che vi dica... contenti voi.
> io un pò meno.


Due sono le cose:
-Non voto e vince il CSX
-Voto l'unico partito che non ha mai governato.

Non ho altra scelta  L'astensionismo, il non voler decidere, non mi piace ma sarà la prossima scelta. Oltre al fatto che anche se tutti i non politicamente schiarati come me non votano ci sono i fedelissimi che lo fanno, sia da una parte che dall'altra quindi alla fine governerebbero uguale.

Anche se per me vincerà il CSX ma non avrà i numeri per fare il governo come accadde 4 anni fa. Anche perché la legge elettorale fa pena. Io sarei per il Presidenzialismo puro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Agosto 2022)

Vi ricordate la senatrice del PD , la piddina Cirinnà ?
Quella che si era ritrovata con 24 mila € nascosti nella cuccia del cane ?  

Si era tirata fuori dalla faccenda,non sapeva niente,era totalmente estranea ai fatti,per lei quello era il nascondiglio/cassaforte di malavitosi e spacciatori.
Ora a distanza di tempo ha fatto richiesta per avere indietro il malloppo perchè..."_erano nella mia proprietà,dunque sono miei!_"

Fortuna che si ritrova nello schieramento giusto,quello protetto da tv e giornalisti vari,altrimenti se poco poco si fosse trovata un pò a destra sarebbe stata massacrata vitanaturaldurante.

Comunque questi politicanti hanno veramente una fortuna incredibile,oltre allo stipendio che si pappano mensilmente si ritrovano con affitti costosissimi pagati da altri a loro insaputa,con banconote arrotolate nelle varie cucce di cani/gatti,con rolex da 10k ecc.ecc
fortuna cieca...


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Due sono le cose:
> -Non voto e vince il CSX
> -Voto l'unico partito che non ha mai governato.


voi vedete 2 facce, dove io vedo la stessa medaglia.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Agosto 2022)

mi è venuta cosi


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Franceschini: "Carlo Calenda e Nicola Fratoianni, fermatevi! Ci aspetta una sfida molto più grande dell’interesse dei nostri partiti: evitare che l’Italia finisca in mano a una destra sovranista e incapace. Per iniziarla e vincerla occorre rispettarci a vicenda e accettare le nostre diversità”
> 
> Calenda: "Dario, il terzismo alla volemose bene con noi non funziona. Avete firmato un patto. Nato, rigassificatori, equilibrio di bilancio, revisione rdc, agenda Draghi. Dall’altro lato c’è una dichiarazione al minuto contro tutto questo. Chiarite. Decidete. Punto”*


----------



## Ambrole (6 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> cingolani: "il pianeta è progettato per 3 miliardi di persone".
> ti ricordo che per questa gente la co2 in eccesso sono le persone.
> contento tu.


Per quelli del PD siamo ancora pochi....però percentualmente ancora troppi bianchi etero.

Preciso che sono di sinistra, ma è innegabile che siamo troppi


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate la senatrice del PD , la piddina Cirinnà ?
> Quella che si era ritrovata con 24 mila € nascosti nella cuccia del cane ?
> 
> Si era tirata fuori dalla faccenda,non sapeva niente,era totalmente estranea ai fatti,per lei quello era il nascondiglio/cassaforte di malavitosi e spacciatori.
> ...


Quello che è mio è mio, quello che è nostro... è mio!

La Cirinnà è incredibile, a mani basse la peggior donna politica presente. Senza alcuna morale, abbaia solo su questioni secondarie mentre la gente campa e prova a tirar sù famiglia con entrate di poco superiori ai 1000 euro.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quello che è mio è mio, quello che è nostro... è mio!
> 
> La Cirinnà è incredibile, a mani basse la peggior donna politica presente. Senza alcuna morale, abbaia solo su questioni secondarie mentre la gente campa e prova a tirar sù famiglia con entrate di poco superiori ai 1000 euro.


Bè però essendo del pd vorrà quei soldi per darli in beneficienza


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Per quelli del PD siamo ancora pochi....però percentualmente ancora troppi bianchi etero.
> 
> Preciso che sono di sinistra, ma è innegabile che siamo troppi


che siamo troppi è una favoletta che vi raccontano per farvi andare giu le peggio cose.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> che siamo troppi è una favoletta che vi raccontano per farvi andare giu le peggio cose.


Ok e la realtà qual è?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

*Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*



Io vi ho avvertito...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*


Chi si sorprende capisce poco di politica


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> voi vedete 2 facce, dove io vedo la stessa medaglia.


Anche io, ma siccome non posso lasciare il paese come molti magari possono, devo cercare di non contribuire a non affossarlo. Avendo visto tutti posso solo vedere come andranno chi ancora non ha mai governato, non mi aspetto che l'Italia migliori ma spero solo che non peggiori. Punto. Se potessi lasciare il paese per andare altrove l'avrei fatto.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ok e la realtà qual è?


la realtà è che la ricchezza mondiale è nelle mani di una manciata di individui, che ci tiene tanto tanto che rimanga cosi.
le risorse e le tecnologie non sono utilizzate per il bene dell'umanità.
come oramai avranno capito anche i sassi ... per questa gente siamo troppi ..........................................................................................................


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la realtà è che la ricchezza mondiale è nelle mani di una manciata di individui, che ci tiene tanto tanto che rimanga cosi.
> le risorse e le tecnologie non sono utilizzate per il bene dell'umanità.
> come oramai avranno capito anche i sassi ... per questa gente siamo troppi ..........................................................................................................


il bene dell'umanità non vuol dire assolutamente nulla perche non esiste, essendo l'umanità un insieme di persone con interessi per lo più in contrasto tra di loro; se domani la temibile big pharma dovesse inventare e mettere sul mercato il siero per l'immortalità stai sicuro che qualcuno scontento di ciò ci sarà per forza, penso a quelli delle onoranze funebri che dopo la messa in commercio del siero per l'immortalità si ritroverebbero senza lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*



*Calenda ritwitta la notizia senza commentarla.*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*



La Meloni ringrazia.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il bene dell'umanità non vuol dire assolutamente nulla perche non esiste, essendo l'umanità un insieme di persone con interessi per lo più in contrasto tra di loro; se domani la temibile big pharma dovesse inventare e mettere sul mercato il siero per l'immortalità stai sicuro che qualcuno scontento di ciò ci sarà per forza, penso a quelli delle onoranze funebri che dopo la messa in commercio del siero per l'immortalità si ritroverebbero senza lavoro.


senza inoltrarmi troppo in discorsi lunghi , sto dicendo per esempio che chi va in giro a distruggere ecosistemi , poi sono gli stessi che ti fanno la morale per la co2 . creano crisi per propinarti la loro soluzione. 
tornando alla politica, per fortuna ( o purtroppo ) stanno nascendo tanti partiti che vanno , diciamo, controcorrente.
la mia preferenza l'ho già espressa, e credo sia l'unica credibile.
ma se uno proprio deve votare per il partito unico, è meglio che si tappa i buchi e piuttosto vota per un toscano di turno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni ringrazia.



Mica tanto, se si mettono tutti assieme è quasi pareggio e ingovernabilità.
Cioé governo Draghi BIS.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2022)

Che belli i "Mai col Pd"
O per meglio dire, My Pd.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, se si mettono tutti assieme è quasi pareggio e ingovernabilità.
> Cioé governo Draghi BIS.




Mettere insieme 5S, sinistra, Pd e Calenda significa già ingovernabilità.
Che poi qualcuno punti ad un Draghi Bis è ovvio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mettere insieme 5S, sinistra, Pd e Calenda significa già ingovernabilità.
> Che poi qualcuno punti ad un Draghi Bis è ovvio.



Ma senza una coalizione vincitrice, tutte queste alleanze dopo il voto evaporano, non governerebbero assieme, ognuno tornerà alla sua posizione. Sono minestroni messi su solo per non far vincere il CDX.

Quindi subito il 26 settembre Draghi Bis con tutti i partiti, e SInistra Italiana e Meloni unici all'opposizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

*PD: "Bene la decisione di SI, ma confermiamo l’indisponibilità a riaprire la discussione sul perimetro delle alleanze già decise”*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma senza una coalizione vincitrice, tutte queste alleanze dopo il voto evaporano, non governerebbero assieme, ognuno tornerà alla sua posizione. *Sono minestroni messi su solo per non far vincere il CDX.*
> 
> Quindi subito il 26 settembre Draghi Bis con tutti i partiti, e SInistra Italiana e Meloni unici all'opposizione.



Certo. Il Centro-Sinistra partendo sfavorito cerca almeno di impedire la vittoria degli avversari. 
Lo scenario con Meloni, sinistra italiana e magari 5S, fuori, secondo me, non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a Berlusconi e a Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Bene la decisione di SI, ma confermiamo l’indisponibilità a riaprire la discussione sul perimetro delle alleanze già decise”*



Avanti con il teatrino... gradualmente, seminando un po' ogni giorno...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma senza una coalizione vincitrice, tutte queste alleanze dopo il voto evaporano, non governerebbero assieme, ognuno tornerà alla sua posizione. Sono minestroni messi su solo per non far vincere il CDX.
> 
> Quindi subito il 26 settembre Draghi Bis con tutti i partiti, e SInistra Italiana e Meloni unici all'opposizione.


Voi date per scontato che il PD, in questa situazione, prenderà il 20% e più. Poi c'è pure IV che ruberà un 2-3% a Letta e co.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Voi date per scontato che il PD, in questa situazione, prenderà il 20% e più. Poi c'è pure IV che ruberà un 2-3% a Letta e co.



Non credo ai sondaggi che danno il PD a più di 24% e in salita, ma il suo 21-22% granitico è garantito.
Bastano la mia regione, la toscana e altri collegi. Sono elettori irremovibili, e mai toccati dall'astensionismo (anzi, portano a votare gli indecisi, anche forzatamente)


----------



## Ambrole (6 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la realtà è che la ricchezza mondiale è nelle mani di una manciata di individui, che ci tiene tanto tanto che rimanga cosi.
> le risorse e le tecnologie non sono utilizzate per il bene dell'umanità.
> come oramai avranno capito anche i sassi ... per questa gente siamo troppi ..........................................................................................................


Sicuramente è così, resta il fatto che l'incremento demografico è sicuramente un problema e contenerlo renderebbe tutto più semplice e vivibile.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*



*Il PD:"bene SI ma no ad alleanze con il M5S"*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avanti con il teatrino... gradualmente, seminando un po' ogni giorno...


Tra PD e 5S è finita definitivamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo ai sondaggi che danno il PD a più di 24% e in salita, ma il suo 21-22% granitico è garantito.
> Bastano la mia regione, la toscana e altri collegi. Sono elettori irremovibili, e mai toccati dall'astensionismo (anzi, portano a votare gli indecisi, anche forzatamente)



Chissà il covid quanti pensionati (con la tessera del pd) ha fatto fuori.
Ricordiamoci che ad ogni elezioni andavano persino nelle case di riposo a raccattare voti.....


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tra PD e 5S è finita definitivamente



I 5S, per me, devono sparire.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chissà il covid quanti pensionati (con la tessera del pd) ha fatto fuori.
> Ricordiamoci che ad ogni elezioni andavano persino nelle case di riposo a raccattare voti.....



Molti anziani andavano anche alle gite pagate da altri.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo ai sondaggi che danno il PD a più di 24% e in salita, ma il suo 21-22% granitico è garantito.
> Bastano la mia regione, la toscana e altri collegi. Sono elettori irremovibili, e mai toccati dall'astensionismo (anzi, portano a votare gli indecisi, anche forzatamente)


Che a livello locale sia il partito più forte, non c'è dubbio (anche perchè in molte realtà locali, molti consiglieri di destra in assenza di un centrodestra non più competitivo sono andati al PD, come successo in Campania). Ma le politiche sono un'altra cosa e nel 2018, con le prime divisioni tipo Leu, hanno avuto meno del 20%. Ora c'è pure IV, Letta sta facendo una (non) campagna elettorale disastrosa e piena di figure di melma. Dovranno sperare in una grande astensione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

*Minzolini accoglie l'invito dei giorni scorsi di Calenda, dove il leader di Azione chiedeva un confronto magari con Berlusconi e moderato da Minzolini.

Ma ora Calenda si tira indietro anche alla semplice intervista.
Minzolini: "Vengo a sapere or ora che Calenda si rifiuta di essere intervistato da me alla Versiliana . Mi viene da ridere. Come diceva don Abbondio: 'Certo il coraggio se uno non ce l’ha mica se lo può dare…'. Appunto pseudo liberal senza coraggio".*


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Minzolini accoglie l'invito dei giorni scorsi di Calenda, dove il leader di Azione chiedeva un confronto magari con Berlusconi e moderato da Minzolini.
> 
> Ma ora Calenda si tira indietro anche alla semplice intervista.
> Minzolini: "Vengo a sapere or ora che Calenda si rifiuta di essere intervistato da me alla Versiliana . Mi viene da ridere. Come diceva don Abbondio: 'Certo il coraggio se uno non ce l’ha mica se lo può dare…'. Appunto pseudo liberal senza coraggio".*


Di solito uno ci mette tutta una vita a fare tutte queste figuracce invece quel pagliaccio di calenda ci ha messo 2 settimane


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2022)

Quindi sto giro il CSX saranno un alleanza di tutti i partiti eccetto IV e M5S oltre a quelli del CDX?

Ok metti che vincano, poi come pensano di governare con tutte le diversità interne che hanno?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Minzolini accoglie l'invito dei giorni scorsi di Calenda, dove il leader di Azione chiedeva un confronto magari con Berlusconi e moderato da Minzolini.
> 
> Ma ora Calenda si tira indietro anche alla semplice intervista.
> Minzolini: "Vengo a sapere or ora che Calenda si rifiuta di essere intervistato da me alla Versiliana . Mi viene da ridere. Come diceva don Abbondio: 'Certo il coraggio se uno non ce l’ha mica se lo può dare…'. Appunto pseudo liberal senza coraggio".*



Il solito verme.
Prima bau bau contro tutti e poi quando si rende conto di buscarle anche da Di Maio se la da a gambe e addio confronto  

Vi dirò,questo sta proprio facendo una figura di


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Calenda il clown 2022


sempre attuale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi sto giro il CSX saranno un alleanza di tutti i partiti eccetto IV e M5S oltre a quelli del CDX?
> 
> Ok metti che vincano, poi come pensano di governare con tutte le diversità interne che hanno?



Ma è esattamente quello che vogliono.
Loro non hanno un programma,non gli importa nulla di governare in prima persona perchè sperano in un nuovo governo tecnico (dove loro entreranno nuovamente dalla finestra) .
Infatti ora (lo dicono chiaramente anche loro) l'unico obiettivo è quello di "sbarrare la strada alla destra".

Dimmi tu come fa una persona dotata di un pizzico di materia grigia votare per questa fogna del pd e del csx in generale.


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è esattamente quello che vogliono.
> Loro non hanno un programma,non gli importa nulla di governare in prima persona perchè sperano in un nuovo governo tecnico (dove loro entreranno nuovamente dalla finestra) .
> Infatti ora (lo dicono chiaramente anche loro) l'unico obiettivo è quello di "sbarrare la strada alla destra".
> 
> Dimmi tu come fa una persona dotata di un pizzico di materia grigia votare per questa fogna del pd e del csx in generale.


Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "




La gente vota il PD non perché ci crede ma perché hanno paura della Meloni


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic fatto apposta, per riportare tutte le *dichiarazioni e mosse da parte dei partiti politici* candidati alle *elezioni politiche* che si terranno il *25 settembre 2022*.
> 
> Spero vi piaccia l'idea.


Non mi stupirei se Berlusconi adottasse la tattica usata col Milan per anni, ma in realtà lo sta già facendo vedendo i titoli di Sportmediaset
"Monza compra più di tutti..." strano fabregas sia andato al Como e non da lui


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è esattamente quello che vogliono.
> Loro non hanno un programma,non gli importa nulla di governare in prima persona perchè sperano in un nuovo governo tecnico (dove loro entreranno nuovamente dalla finestra) .
> Infatti ora (lo dicono chiaramente anche loro) l'unico obiettivo è quello di "sbarrare la strada alla destra".
> 
> Dimmi tu come fa una persona dotata di un pizzico di materia grigia votare per questa fogna del pd e del csx in generale.


Eh, ma dai sondaggi il PD sarà il secondo partito dopo FDI e a sentire anche qui nel forum il peggio per l'Italia sarebbe il CDX al Governo. 

Tra l'altro anche i VIP stanno spingendo i loro fan a votare contro la Lega e la FDI perché "Fascisti, Razzisti, Omofobi e Nazionalisti".

Per quello io voterò CDX, per cercare di non essere artefice con il NON voto dell'ascesa del CSX e la fine dell'Italia.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che volevo dire nel post precedente: ci meritiamo di scomparire come paese.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma tu sei proprio sicuro che Berlusconi e Salvini gradiscono Meloni come capo?

Per me, loro gradirebbero una nuova ammucchiata senza 5S e sinistra.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei proprio sicuro che Berlusconi e Salvini gradiscono Meloni come capo?
> 
> Per me, loro gradirebbero una nuova ammucchiata senza 5S e sinistra.


Non gli conviene: in un governo Meloni sono nell'alleanza naturale, sono decisivi e contano. Salvini può fare lo sceriffo sugli immigrati ad esempio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché *non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente*, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nega però che hanno fatto male. Meglio dire che non fanno niente. 

Non è un'elettrice incerta, è una piddina granitica fidati.


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me però questi casi elettorali sono più un demerito di Meloni che uno pseudomerito del PD. 
Parliamo sempre di una urlatrice di fesserie, per giunta per nulla attinenti alla risoluzione dei problemi veri del paese. E non è una definizione soggettiva, è lei che si è costruita questa immagine, lei che vuol mostrarsi così; parlando del fatto che lei è una madre eccetera eccetera. Una versione più intelligente di Salvini, ma la base è quella: colpire fino allo sfinimento la pancia degli italiani. È lì che vengono presi quasi tutti i voti, non certo per chissà quale elaborato programma economico ed energetico. 

Non c'è un famoso programma sul lavoro di Melloni. C'è che deve fermare i migranti e contrastare gli lbgt. 
Anzi dico di più, anche ci fosse non cambierebbe comunque nulla, lo conoscerebbe lo zero virgola degli elettori. Il motivo è sempre quello: parla e fa parlare di sé sempre di quei due, tre mantra (migranti, comunisti caviale e champagne, gay). 

Di conseguenza la massa, al cui interna è inclusa la tua collega di lavoro, vede di Melone quello che Melone principalmente mostra; da qui la considerazione della suddetta come razzista fascista nazista. 

Basterebbe davvero una base di serietà che straccerebbe ogni record elettorale. 
Il m5s con una minima serietà (anche solo percepita eh) ha preso un incredibile 33% dei voti nel 2018.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sinistra Italiana: "Sì all'accordo con PD, ma lavorare per estenderlo ai Cinque Stelle."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Sondaggio inedito di Affari Italiani.*
*PD primo partito, ma stabile con il suo 22%.
Meloni con qualche punto in meno del solito, al 21,8% e tallonata dalla Lega di Salvini al 17,2% (3-4 punti in più rispetto altri sondaggi).
Forza Italia al 5,4%, M5S in crescita supera il 10%, piccola caduta di Calenda al 5,8% dopo il patto con il PD.

Ma il 40% degli elettori si dichiara ancora indeciso, e che deciderà nell'ultima settimana.*


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno *voterò ancora PD* ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che da queste elezioni non vincerà nessuno, e si andrà alle larghe intese. Così il PD sarà di nuovo in maggioranza senza vincere e terrà il culo sulla poltrona per altri 5 anni di legislatura.

Questo paese deve fallire. Deve morire male, affogato dall’euro, dalla concorrenza sleale sul made in Italy da parte di paesi inutili come la Croazia e da un modello di società basato su lotte per chi avrà il Green Pass più super.

E mentre i cittadini, che credono di essere furbi, penseranno che il problema del paese è il debito, e accetteranno tagli allo stato sociale, per trasformare il paese in una sorta di USA, dove tutto è privato e tu non conti in catzo se non hai il grano, questa gente continuerà indisturbata a fare gli interessi di quelli che li hanno pagati per sedere in Parlamento.

Dobbiamo liberalizzare i TAXI! Basta questo odioso cartello! Viva la concorrenza!
Così ci ritroveremo qualche negher con Uber pagato due lire che lavora in condizioni peggiori dei rider di Deliveroo, mentre l’ennesima multinazionale del web amerregana viene a fare affari in Italia distruggendo il mercato interno.

E gli stessi che oggi urlano alle liberalizzazioni, sono gli stessi che urlano al dover far pagare le tasse ai colossi del web, salvo il fatto che non lo faranno mai.
E i c0glioni applaudono e li vanno a votare, perché hanno un programma concreto. (semicit.)


Sul serio, più passa il tempo e più sono disgustato da questa pagliacciata chiamata democrazia.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio inedito di Affari Italiani.*
> *PD primo partito, ma stabile con il suo 22%.
> Meloni con qualche punto in meno del solito, al 21,8% e tallonata dalla Lega di Salvini al 17,2% (3-4 punti in più rispetto altri sondaggi).
> Forza Italia al 5,4%, M5S in crescita supera il 10%, piccola caduta di Calenda al 5,8% dopo il patto con il PD.
> ...


o la storia del fascismo funziona o qualcuno fa i ''sondaggi postali''


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio inedito di Affari Italiani.*
> *PD primo partito, ma stabile con il suo 22%.
> Meloni con qualche punto in meno del solito, al 21,8% e tallonata dalla Lega di Salvini al 17,2% (3-4 punti in più rispetto altri sondaggi).
> Forza Italia al 5,4%, M5S in crescita supera il 10%, piccola caduta di Calenda al 5,8% dopo il patto con il PD.
> ...


Chissà quanta astensione, se veramente il PD prende quella percentuale. Credo anch'io, comunque, che FI prenderà una bella batosta, altro che 8% degli altri sondaggi.

Ieri ho letto un sondaggio di Bidimedia che dava il PD primo partito e Italia Viva a stento al 2%. Renzi che sparisce, in ogni caso, è una bella notizia.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

Ecco il sondaggio di cui vi parlavo. Se non fosse per il PD primo partito, è una goduria vedere le altre percentuali, in particolare quelle di Di Maio e Renzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un esempio di una mia collega di lavoro ecco cosa mi ha detto quando gli ho chiesto chi vota: " questo anno voterò ancora PD ma veramente mi dovrò tappare il naso perché non hanno fatto niente e non faranno niente, ma molto meglio loro che far andare al potere quella fascistona razzista della Meloni "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' proprio per questo che rimangono costantemente sopra il 20%.
Sono un male difficile da estirpare.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ecco il sondaggio di cui vi parlavo. Se non fosse per il PD primo partito, è una goduria vedere le altre percentuali, in particolare quelle di Di Maio e Renzi.



Se le cose stanno veramente così, tranquilli. Rivincerà il PD. Cioè, lo faranno "governare" di nuovo.

Tante le elezioni sono a settembre, no. Perfetto.

Da ottobre in poi, con l'autunno alle porte, arriveranno delle legnate di proporzioni colossali. Poi a 'sta girata finalmente metteranno il tanto desiderato ius soli, e vedrete che qualche altra emergenza la tirano fuori, troppo sbragamento negli ultimi tempi.

Meglio così. Riuscirò a vedere, con somma soddisfazione, collassare tutto. Ci sarà da divertirsi a vedere la gente piangere, tanto l'itagliano è così, se non prende sane cinghiate sulla schiena mica si convince.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno veramente così, tranquilli. Rivincerà il PD. Cioè, lo faranno "governare" di nuovo.
> 
> Tante le elezioni sono a settembre, no. Perfetto.
> 
> ...


Al di là del dato nazionale, che conta relativamente, il PD è forte solo in Toscana ed Emilia Romagna, tirerà su qualche seggio tra Lazio, Campania e Piemonte. 
Nelle altre regioni prenderà mazzate a destra e a manca.Penso che nei primi due anni abbia zero possibilità di far parte di un qualunque governo. Passati i due anni, è verosimile immaginare che le contraddizioni interne all’asse Lega-FdI-FI diventino insormontabili e che si riaprano tutti i giochi, con l’ala della lega rappresentativa del tessuto industriale-produttivo del nord a dare le carte.

Ps: penso che nei prossimi sei mesi la situazione economico-sociale potrebbe essere a tal punto deteriorata che il da te tanto vituperato ius soli potrebbe essere un intervento normativo quasi desiderabile…


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Se le cose stanno veramente così, tranquilli. Rivincerà il PD. Cioè, lo faranno "governare" di nuovo.*
> 
> Tante le elezioni sono a settembre, no. Perfetto.
> 
> ...



Chiunque vada al Governo l’importante, per me, è che ci sia stabilità per cinque anni. Le ammucchiate non portano a nulla di buono.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

Io giro su internet vedo il mappazzone voluto dal PD deriso ovunque. Se veramente sfonderà il 20% e perchè ci sarà un'astensione altissima. Ripeto, ci saranno realtà locali dove il PD farà il botto o prenderà percentuali buone in ogni caso, però non penso che farà sfrancelli nell'intera nazione. Io ricordo sempre che, stavolta, ci sarà anche IV a rubargli i voti oltre a LEU/Articolo 1. La speranza è che Renzi rubi i voti al PD, un 2%, così il bomba non va neanche in parlamento.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io giro su internet vedo il mappazzone voluto dal PD deriso ovunque. Se veramente sfonderà il 20% e perchè ci sarà un'astensione altissima. Ripeto, ci saranno realtà locali dove il PD farà il botto o prenderà percentuali buone in ogni caso, però non penso che farà sfrancelli nell'intera nazione. Io ricordo sempre che, stavolta, ci sarà anche IV a rubargli i voti oltre a LEU/Articolo 1. La speranza è che Renzi rubi i voti al PD, un 2%, così il bomba non va neanche in parlamento.


Ma poi, su Rete 4 fanno i servizi sulle feste del PD e ci vanno quattro gatti...


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque vada al Governo l’importante, per me, è che ci sia stabilità per cinque anni. Le ammucchiate non portano a nulla di buono.


Penso che l’unica certezza sia proprio che il nuovo governo non durerà cinque anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque vada al Governo l’importante, per me, è che ci sia stabilità per cinque anni. Le ammucchiate non portano a nulla di buono.



Il centrodestra qualche anno potrebbe durare.

Il centrosinistra+5stalle (perchè per governare,volenti o nolenti,serviranno i loro voti) potrebbe durare qualche mese.
Troppi cespugli,faide interne e troppa differenza di vedute.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che l’unica certezza sia proprio che il nuovo governo non durerà cinque anni.



Previsione, purtroppo, non difficile. Ci aspettano altre ammucchiate senza senso.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io giro su internet vedo il mappazzone voluto dal PD deriso ovunque. Se veramente sfonderà il 20% e perchè ci sarà un'astensione altissima. Ripeto, ci saranno realtà locali dove il PD farà il botto o prenderà percentuali buone in ogni caso, però non penso che farà sfrancelli nell'intera nazione. Io ricordo sempre che, stavolta, ci sarà anche IV a rubargli i voti oltre a LEU/Articolo 1. La speranza è che Renzi rubi i voti al PD, un 2%, così il bomba non va neanche in parlamento.


Il pd e alleati giocheranno a ridurre i danni, cioè a far sì che il cdx non abbia un’ampia maggioranza. Che il cdx vinca le elezioni io lo do per certo. Da vedere il peso che avranno i vari partiti all’interno della coalizione, che comunque a mio parere non è molto più unita rispetto all’accozzaglia che avrà come competitor, soprattutto per le contrapposte e inconciliabili istanze di cui saranno portatori rispettivamente Lega e FdI.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Corriere: Calenda, travagliato, pensa allo strappo con il PD.
"Con questa coalizione che ha fatto Letta anch'io voterei a destra."
Massacrato dai suoi elettori che gli chiedono di uscire, insofferente alla presenza di Fratoianni e Di Maio nella lista elettorale, è tentato dall'andare da solo e prendersi il 15%. 
Pausa di riflessione dopo i giorni infuocati passati a twittare e lanciare accuse agli alleati.*


----------



## Milanoide (7 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Al di là del dato nazionale, che conta relativamente, il PD è forte solo in Toscana ed Emilia Romagna, tirerà su qualche seggio tra Lazio, Campania e Piemonte.
> Nelle altre regioni prenderà mazzate a destra e a manca.Penso che nei primi due anni abbia zero possibilità di far parte di un qualunque governo. Passati i due anni, è verosimile immaginare che le contraddizioni interne all’asse Lega-FdI-FI diventino insormontabili e che si riaprano tutti i giochi, con l’ala della lega rappresentativa del tessuto industriale-produttivo del nord a dare le carte.
> 
> Ps: penso che nei prossimi sei mesi la situazione economico-sociale potrebbe essere a tal punto deteriorata che il da te tanto vituperato ius soli potrebbe essere un intervento normativo quasi desiderabile…


Analisi che ci sta.
La tua previsione sullo Ius Soli desiderabile considera più gli scenari demografici tipo "2030, 2 milioni di italiani in meno. Inevitabile ridimensionamento dell'economia e dei servizi" oppure 
"3GM, chiamata al fronte, armiamoci e partite. 
Chi noi? Non siano italiani! 
Adesso con un bel decretino lo diventate e darete subito prova di meritarvelo".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Il centrodestra qualche anno potrebbe durare.*
> 
> Il centrosinistra+5stalle (perchè per governare,volenti o nolenti,serviranno i loro voti) potrebbe durare qualche mese.
> Troppi cespugli,faide interne e troppa differenza di vedute.



Serve un Governo politico forte e di legislatura perché sappiamo bene cosa dovrà affrontare e quali vincoli abbiamo con la UE.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serve un Governo politico forte e di legislatura perché sappiamo bene cosa dovrà affrontare e quali vincoli abbiamo con la UE.


ma basta guardare quella bandierina di Calenda per capire che il prossimo minestrone è gia in tavola


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serve un Governo politico forte e di legislatura perché sappiamo bene cosa dovrà affrontare e quali vincoli abbiamo con la UE.


Governo politico forte e di legislatura non si sposa bene con un modello repubblicano parlamentarista e con un sistema elettorale proporzionale.

L’unica cosa che puoi trovare sono orge di coalizioni stile Pentapartito nella Prima Repubblica e l’Ulivo nella Seconda, oppure “larghe intese” come in questo decennio.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma basta guardare quella bandierina di Calenda per capire che il prossimo minestrone è gia in tavola



Forse perché nessuno, in realtà, vuole assumersi la responsabilità di scelte non popolari.
Berlusconi e Salvini ora fanno campagna elettorale contro le decisioni di un Governo sostenuto anche da loro intestandosi i meriti e attribuendo agli altri gli errori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me calenda è pronto ad abbandonare la nave del pd  
O meglio,forse quelli del PD si sono resi conto che hanno fatto un suicidio a spartire i seggi con azione (il 70% per il pd e il 30% per azione).
Questo perché molti "big",dinosauri di  del pd,rischierebbero di perdere la poltrona.

E allora....dentro sinistra itlaiana,che calenda non voleva.
e dentro anche giggino o bibitaro,che calenda non voleva.
Lo stanno spingendo ad abbandonare la coalizione


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Governo politico forte e di legislatura non si sposa bene con un modello repubblicano parlamentarista e con un sistema elettorale proporzionale.*
> 
> L’unica cosa che puoi trovare sono orge di coalizioni stile Pentapartito nella Prima Repubblica e l’Ulivo nella Seconda, oppure “larghe intese” come in questo decennio.



Infatti sarebbe auspicabile un cambiamento ma, ovviamente, per chi ama le ammucchiate va benissimo il sistema attuale.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Al di là del dato nazionale, che conta relativamente, il PD è forte solo in Toscana ed Emilia Romagna, tirerà su qualche seggio tra Lazio, Campania e Piemonte.
> Nelle altre regioni prenderà mazzate a destra e a manca.Penso che nei primi due anni abbia zero possibilità di far parte di un qualunque governo. Passati i due anni, è verosimile immaginare che le contraddizioni interne all’asse Lega-FdI-FI diventino insormontabili e che si riaprano tutti i giochi, con l’ala della lega rappresentativa del tessuto industriale-produttivo del nord a dare le carte.
> 
> Ps: penso che nei prossimi sei mesi la situazione economico-sociale potrebbe essere a tal punto deteriorata che il da te tanto vituperato ius soli potrebbe essere un intervento normativo quasi desiderabile…



Il PD è forte dappertutto. Ma non hai visto cosa è successo a Sesto, dove hanno messo un qualsiasi kretino puzzolente di un centro sociale, e quasi riusciva a vincere contro un sindaco di esperienza?



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque vada al Governo l’importante, per me, è che ci sia stabilità per cinque anni. Le ammucchiate non portano a nulla di buono.



Certo, barra a dritta verso il disastro inevitabile.

Almeno non ci viene il mal di mare. Io comunque ho già vomitato anche l'anima, sono tranquillo ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

Calenda oggi da Lucia Annunziata. Darà qui l'annuncio se resta oppure no.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, barra a dritta verso il disastro inevitabile.
> 
> Almeno non ci viene il mal di mare. Io comunque ho già vomitato anche l'anima, sono tranquillo ormai.



Sarà una magra consolazione ma almeno sapremo chi ci ha portato.


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calenda oggi da Lucia Annunziata. Darà qui l'annuncio se resta oppure no.


Calenda, è arrivato il momento di decidere. La decisione è importante, quindi pensaci bene.
Vuoi davvero lasciare da solo Temptation Island?


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2022)

A me risulta già difficile credere che un partito che ha governato negli ultimi 10 anni mantenga esattamente le stesse percentuali di gradimento, non ha senso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

So che sono fissato e subito mi verranno tirate le orecchie da @7vinte, ma per me se si sfila Calenda, Letta ci riprova con Conte, avrebbe via libera e quelli là sono pronti a risaltare il fosso e perdere la dignità. Resterebbe il problema Di Maio, ma a quello basta la poltrona.

Dite che è impossibile, ma cercate di capirmi. La mia concezione dei 5s è infima. Se dovessi fidarmi di tre persone tra Giuda, Bruto, Littlefinger oppure Conte, Di Maio e Grillo, sceglierei senza riserve i primi 3


----------



## Milanoide (7 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il PD è forte dappertutto. Ma non hai visto cosa è successo a Sesto, dove hanno messo un qualsiasi kretino puzzolente di un centro sociale, e quasi riusciva a vincere contro un sindaco di esperienza?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Gabri, vai appunto tranquillo.
Sesto SG era la Stalingrado del Nord. Caso a parte, ma le acciaierie sono diventate centri commerciali.
Fuori da quella, al Nord è tutto centro-dx.
Non credo nemmeno che molti si ricorderanno del disastro del sistema sanitario lombardo alle prese con il covid.
Anzi, la valle epicentro del covid è ancora fieramente leghista e no-vax.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> So che sono fissato e subito mi verranno tirate le orecchie da @7vinte, ma per me se si sfila Calenda, Letta ci riprova con Conte, avrebbe via libera e quelli là sono pronti a risaltare il fosso e perdere la dignità. Resterebbe il problema Di Maio, ma a quello basta la poltrona.
> 
> Dite che è impossibile, ma cercate di capirmi. La mia concezione dei 5s è infima. Se dovessi fidarmi di tre persone tra Giuda, Bruto, Littlefinger oppure Conte, Di Maio e Grillo, sceglierei senza riserve i primi 3



Se si sfila Calenda è diverso, ma le possibilità salgono dallo 0 al 5% eh. Erano più alte se era il 20 luglio, ma le coalizioni vanno depositate tra il 12 e il 14 agosto, quindi diciamo per l'11 deve essere tutto chiuso, in 3-4 giorni non ricomponi quella fattura


----------



## vota DC (7 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io giro su internet vedo il mappazzone voluto dal PD deriso ovunque. Se veramente sfonderà il 20% e perchè ci sarà un'astensione altissima. Ripeto, ci saranno realtà locali dove il PD farà il botto o prenderà percentuali buone in ogni caso, però non penso che farà sfrancelli nell'intera nazione. Io ricordo sempre che, stavolta, ci sarà anche IV a rubargli i voti oltre a LEU/Articolo 1. La speranza è che Renzi rubi i voti al PD, un 2%, così il bomba non va neanche in parlamento.


C'è IV a rubargli i SEGGI. Per fare un esempio Delrio è del carrozzone PD. Lotti nonostante si sia autosospeso e sia uno schiavetto di Renzi è ancora ufficialmente nel PD. Tuttora Renzi sceglie più parlamentari dentro il PD di Letta stesso che a livello di correnti è sempre stato molto debole.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> So che sono fissato e subito mi verranno tirate le orecchie da @7vinte, ma per me se si sfila Calenda, Letta ci riprova con Conte, avrebbe via libera e quelli là sono pronti a risaltare il fosso e perdere la dignità. Resterebbe il problema Di Maio, ma a quello basta la poltrona.
> 
> Dite che è impossibile, ma cercate di capirmi. La mia concezione dei 5s è infima. Se dovessi fidarmi di tre persone tra Giuda, Bruto, Littlefinger oppure Conte, Di Maio e Grillo, sceglierei senza riserve i primi 3


Ditocorto almeno sa argomentare, cosa che non si può dire dei 3 caballeros del M5S, se metti in sequenza le robe che dicono, trovi subito la.contraddizione.


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> So che sono fissato e subito mi verranno tirate le orecchie da @7vinte, ma per me se si sfila Calenda, Letta ci riprova con Conte, avrebbe via libera e quelli là sono pronti a risaltare il fosso e perdere la dignità. Resterebbe il problema Di Maio, ma a quello basta la poltrona.
> 
> *Dite che è impossibile, ma cercate di capirmi. La mia concezione dei 5s è infima. Se dovessi fidarmi di tre persone tra Giuda, Bruto, Littlefinger oppure Conte, Di Maio e Grillo, sceglierei senza riserve i primi 3 *


Personalmente, io non dico che è impossibile, anzi un'ammucchiata con l'uomo che sussurrava ai DPCM è più che probabile. Più che altro, dico che le vere alleanze le vedremo dopo le elezioni, non prima.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> No, Gabri, vai appunto tranquillo.
> Sesto SG era la Stalingrado del Nord. Caso a parte, ma le acciaierie sono diventate centri commerciali.
> Fuori da quella, al Nord è tutto centro-dx.
> Non credo nemmeno che molti si ricorderanno del disastro del sistema sanitario lombardo alle prese con il covid.
> Anzi, la valle epicentro del covid è ancora fieramente leghista e no-vax.



Ah, mi fido perché non abito lì, parlo per sensazione.

Poi la Lega a me personalmente non sembra proprio di DX, anzi. E' sempre stata semplicemente populista, una forma differente del M5S, nell'accezione peggiore del termine. E dire che con il M5S abbiamo toccato l'apice del degrado politico, almeno per gli interpreti.

Alla fine credo che l'elettorato PD in fondo sia abbastanza omogeneo, con le ovvie roccaforti nei posti citati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

Se il PD andrà alleato solo con la sinistra e i verdi, il CDX ha grosse possibilità di avvicinarsi alla soglia per la modifica della costituzione


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Aggiungo che se Gigino o Grillo sentissero "tu quoque Brute fili mi", penserebbero all'uovo alla cocque dall'alto del loro spessore di statisti. 

Io ancora non mi capacito la gente che li abbia votati, a parte i fannulloni in cerca di non lavorare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se il PD andrà alleato solo con la sinistra e i verdi, il CDX ha grosse possibilità di avvicinarsi alla soglia per la modifica della costituzione



Calenda da solo potrebbe far male ?
In fondo potrebbe rubare voti un pò a destra,soprattutto se dovesse smarcarsi dal pd.

Tanto gli italiani hanno l'occhio di bue,si scorderanno subito che solo 1 settimana fa ululava "corro da solo corro da solo" per poi diventare, in meno di 24h,una costola del pd. Poi magari oggi smonta tutto e torna da solo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Calenda da solo potrebbe far male ?
> In fondo potrebbe rubare voti un pò a destra,soprattutto se dovesse smarcarsi dal pd.
> 
> Tanto gli italiani hanno l'occhio di bue,si scorderanno subito che solo 1 settimana fa ululava "corro da solo corro da solo" per poi diventare, in meno di 24h,una costola del pd. Poi magari oggi smonta tutto e torna da solo


Avessi 1c per ogni "mai col PD" sentenziati da Calenda e Di Maio, non dovrei più lavorare.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Agosto 2022)

se calenda non va col p il bomba sparisce


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda ufficializza su Rai 3: "Esco dall'alleanza con il PD."*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda ufficializza su Rai 3: "Esco dall'alleanza con il PD."*


Per tornarci tra...? Si aprono le scommesse...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se il PD andrà alleato solo con la sinistra e i verdi, il CDX ha grosse possibilità di avvicinarsi alla soglia per la modifica della costituzione



Tu che fai alla fine?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che se Gigino o Grillo sentissero "tu quoque Brute fili mi", penserebbero all'uovo alla cocque dall'alto del loro spessore di statisti.
> 
> Io ancora non mi capacito la gente che li abbia votati, a parte i fannulloni in cerca di non lavorare.



Perchè quello che dicevano era "giusto" (per una buona parte di popolazione)

Anche io (maledetto me  ) li ho votati per anni,purtroppo alla fine una volta saliti al potere si sono rivelati come tutti gli altri partiti : le solite 

Anche il reddito di cittadinanza.
Io li ho votati *anche* per quello,ma all'epoca lavoravo (e lavoro tuttora) ma la consideravo comunque una misura giusta (che guarda caso esisteva già in tutta europa tranne in Italia e grecia).

Però...però...quello che avevano sempre proposto era un reddito equo che non si basava unicamente sul "prelevo mensilmente i miei soldi regalati e tanti saluti".
No,prevedeva un rapporto stato-cittadino.
Io,stato,ti giro il reddito di cittadinanza,ma tu cittadino devi svolgere per me lavori socialmente utili e renderti subito disponibile qualora trovassi (per te) un posto di lavoro.

Purtroppo così non è stato e alla fine hanno aperto le porte al reddito di cittadinanza a cani e porci.

Un mio amico percepisce il reddito da 3 anni e mezzo circa.
Sai quante volte l'hanno chiamato per un lavoro ? 0.
Sai quante volte l'hanno chiamato per svolgere lavori socialmente utili ? 0.

Spero che questa sia una delle prime misure a cui il nuovo governo metterà mano.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per tornarci tra...? Si aprono le scommesse...


Alle ore 22 di oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda: "Avevo proposto a Letta di andare solo noi due. 90% collegi a loro, 10% a noi. A patto di abbandonare gli altri. Non ha accettato."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

All'ultima ora utile....non sarebbe la prima volta


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tu che fai alla fine?


Se Calenda va da solo forse potrei votarlo, altrimenti o FdI o mi faccio andare bene Lupi


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2877



Rotondi non azzecca dal 1940


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se Calenda va da solo forse potrei votarlo, altrimenti o FdI o mi faccio andare bene Lupi



Calenda è una quinta colonna del PD su. Lupi per te va bene o FDI. Anzi, dovresti avere più interesse a votare FDI per rafforzare la corrente atlantista del CDX


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda ufficializza su Rai 3: "Esco dall'alleanza con il PD."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se Calenda va da solo forse potrei votarlo, altrimenti o FdI o mi faccio andare bene Lupi



Calenda in questo inizio di campagna elettorale ha perso qualunque tipo di credibilità, dai. Quando ha firmato con letta sapeva che Di Maio&co ci sarebbero stati.
E' scappato dopo aver visto i sondaggi dopo questo patto e il massacro subito nei social.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda ufficializza su Rai 3: "Esco dall'alleanza con il PD."*


adesso la partita si riapre fi se va bene prenderà il 5
il pd o meglio la sinistra si farà andar bene di maio e i 5s e il ritorno di draghi se mancherà una bella maggioranza è cosa fatta
al centro fanno il botto


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè quello che dicevano era "giusto" (per una buona parte di popolazione)
> 
> Anche io (maledetto me  ) li ho votati per anni,purtroppo alla fine una volta saliti al potere si sono rivelati come tutti gli altri partiti : le solite
> 
> ...


Dietro alle parole ci sono gli uomini e non potrei mai votare per la quinta colonna di interessi anti-Italia come Casaleggio o per un assassino renitente come Grillo (che sta già istruendo bene il figlio stupratore). Non è un caso che si sono circondati da animali circensi come Di Maio (er bibitaro), Di Battista (ma questo ha mai lavorato? No perché fa 2 comizi e 2 mesi in viaggio), ecc...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calenda in questo inizio di campagna elettorale ha perso qualunque tipo di credibilità, dai. Quando ha firmato con letta sapeva che Di Maio&co ci sarebbero stati.
> E' scappato dopo aver visto i sondaggi dopo questo patto e il massacro subito nei social.


i democristiani sono i peggiori figli di [email protected] che esistano nel senso buono della parola


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

Comunque ora che Calenda è uscito dal patto col PD farà il centro con Renzi e magari un 6-7 percento lo porterà a casa. Renzi avrà il 2-3, insieme sono sul 10%.
Disastro per il PD che ha il 22-23 e si allea con SI-ART1-Verdi che secondo me nella piu rosea delle ipotesi messi insieme hanno il 5.
Ultima possibilità rimasta a Letta è cercare la convergenza con Conte e dare alla coalizione di CSX un aspetto piu di sinistra che di centro.
Ma benissimo che gli vada, visto che i voti non si sommano e che dovrebbero portarsi dentro l'assassino del tanto amato governo Draghi dagli elettori PD, insieme dubito andranno oltre al 35% e con ogni probabilità sia PD sia M5S perderanno voti.

In tutto ciò, alla destra basterà un 45% per fare cappotto in quasi tutti gli uninominali: se il PD va solo con la sinistra li prenderanno tutti tranne qualcuno nelle irrecuperabili Emilia, Toscana e Alto adige (gli indipendentisti sono con il PD) oltre al centro di Milano, Roma e Napoli.
Se fanno PD-SX-M5S la destra prenderà comunque circa 3/4 dei collegi.
Le elezioni sono vinte.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le elezioni sono vinte.


Aspetta, mancano ancora le lettere di garanzie telecomandate appena i gggiudici tornano dalle ferie. 

Gli itagliani ci cascano ancora a ste pagliacciate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda: "I Cinque Stelle hanno votato più volte la fiducia a Draghi rispetto a Fratoianni. Se vuole un accordo tecnico elettorale, perché Letta non si unisce a loro? Avrebbe più senso."*


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: "I Cinque Stelle hanno votato più volte la fiducia a Draghi rispetto a Fratoianni. Se vuole un accordo tecnico elettorale, perché Letta non si unisce a loro? Avrebbe più senso."*



Tu non eri sulla SeaWatch a fare da prodiere per la Carola.

Ammazza, quanto sei stupido.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, mancano ancora le lettere di garanzie telecomandate appena i gggiudici tornano dalle ferie.
> 
> Gli itagliani ci cascano ancora a ste pagliacciate.


Se inquisiscono Salvini o Meloni in questo momento, in sto paese scorrerà il sangue.
Lo sanno anche le toghe, tranquilli. Non devono tirare troppo la corda o è la volta che li appendono.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se inquisiscono Salvini o Meloni in questo momento, in sto paese scorrerà il sangue.
> Lo sanno anche le toghe, tranquilli. Non devono tirare troppo la corda o è la volta che li appendono.



Allora non hai ben capito come funziona.

Se ti azzardi a toccare un giudice scorrerà sì del sangue, ma il tuo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se inquisiscono Salvini o Meloni in questo momento, in sto paese scorrerà il sangue.
> Lo sanno anche le toghe, tranquilli. Non devono tirare troppo la corda o è la volta che li appendono.


È l'ultima linea di difesa, comunque penso punteranno a membri di secondo piano per erodere qualche punto percentuale e non apparire troppo palesi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ora che Calenda è uscito dal patto col PD farà il centro con Renzi e magari un 6-7 percento lo porterà a casa. Renzi avrà il 2-3, insieme sono sul 10%.
> Disastro per il PD che ha il 22-23 e si allea con SI-ART1-Verdi che secondo me nella piu rosea delle ipotesi messi insieme hanno il 5.
> Ultima possibilità rimasta a Letta è cercare la convergenza con Conte e dare alla coalizione di CSX un aspetto piu di sinistra che di centro.
> Ma benissimo che gli vada, visto che i voti non si sommano e che dovrebbero portarsi dentro l'assassino del tanto amato governo Draghi dagli elettori PD, insieme dubito andranno oltre al 35% e con ogni probabilità sia PD sia M5S perderanno voti.
> ...


Al 45 non ci arrivano passeranno di poco il 40


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ora che Calenda è uscito dal patto col PD farà il centro con Renzi e magari un 6-7 percento lo porterà a casa. Renzi avrà il 2-3, insieme sono sul 10%.
> Disastro per il PD che ha il 22-23 e si allea con SI-ART1-Verdi che secondo me nella piu rosea delle ipotesi messi insieme hanno il 5.
> Ultima possibilità rimasta a Letta è cercare la convergenza con Conte e dare alla coalizione di CSX un aspetto piu di sinistra che di centro.
> Ma benissimo che gli vada, visto che i voti non si sommano e che dovrebbero portarsi dentro l'assassino del tanto amato governo Draghi dagli elettori PD, insieme dubito andranno oltre al 35% e con ogni probabilità sia PD sia M5S perderanno voti.
> ...


renzi con calenda non ci credo manco se lo vedo, entrambi hanno un ego smisurato e nessuno dei due è disposto a lasciare lo scettro all'altro, basti pensare che renzi al simbolo di italia viva ci ha aggiungo il suo simbolo personale: una R girata


----------



## ignaxio (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque ora che Calenda è uscito dal patto col PD farà il centro con Renzi e magari un 6-7 percento lo porterà a casa. Renzi avrà il 2-3, insieme sono sul 10%.
> Disastro per il PD che ha il 22-23 e si allea con SI-ART1-Verdi che secondo me nella piu rosea delle ipotesi messi insieme hanno il 5.
> Ultima possibilità rimasta a Letta è cercare la convergenza con Conte e dare alla coalizione di CSX un aspetto piu di sinistra che di centro.
> Ma benissimo che gli vada, visto che i voti non si sommano e che dovrebbero portarsi dentro l'assassino del tanto amato governo Draghi dagli elettori PD, insieme dubito andranno oltre al 35% e con ogni probabilità sia PD sia M5S perderanno voti.
> ...


Trump , tu che sei della materia: cosa ne pensi delle promesse atlantiste della dx e della Meloni?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Trump , tu che sei della materia: cosa ne pensi delle promesse atlantiste della dx e della Meloni?


Meloni è il candidato perfetto per Washington, motivo per cui avrà una spinta decisiva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

*Letta: "L’unico alleato possibile per Calenda è Calenda. Noi andiamo avanti nell’interesse dell’Italia”*


----------



## ignaxio (7 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meloni è il candidato perfetto per Washington, motivo per cui avrà una spinta decisiva


E alle influenza del Cremlino su Salvini e la lega ci credi o sono state solo congetture? Perché mi sembrerebbe un po’ frizionata l’alleanza su quel punto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> So che sono fissato e subito mi verranno tirate le orecchie da @7vinte, ma per me se si sfila Calenda, Letta ci riprova con Conte, avrebbe via libera e quelli là sono pronti a risaltare il fosso e perdere la dignità. Resterebbe il problema Di Maio, ma a quello basta la poltrona.
> 
> Dite che è impossibile, ma cercate di capirmi. La mia concezione dei 5s è infima. Se dovessi fidarmi di tre persone tra Giuda, Bruto, Littlefinger oppure Conte, Di Maio e Grillo, sceglierei senza riserve i primi 3


Un'alleanza tra M5S e PD pre-elezioni (e sottolineo, pre-elezioni) disintegrerebbe ogni possibile rilancio dei grillini, che hanno pur sempre il jolly Di Battista. Io lo sostengo, non perchè credo in Conte e nei suoi "ideali", ma perchè sarebbe strategicamente un disastro per entrambi i partiti. Poi c'è una bella fetta di elettorato piddino che odia i grillini e non voterebbe PD pur di non vederli assieme.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E alle influenza del Cremlino su Salvini e la lega ci credi o sono state solo congetture? Perché mi sembrerebbe un po’ frizionata l’alleanza su quel punto.


Il rischio, infatti, che Salvini possa fare opposizione dal governo come nel Conte 1 c'è e il punto che hai elencato potrebbe essere una delle carte che può utilizzare per andare contro la Meloni. Bisognerà vedere poi, se la Meloni al governo darà appoggio incondizionato agli USA e gli Ucraini o al momento è solo una strategia per essere spinta da Washington. Per me, non è escluso che cercherà di mediare. Draghi aveva gli interessi di entrare nella NATO, la Meloni, invece, dovrà cercare, come ho detto prima, un punto di mediazione tra filo-russi e filo-USA nel suo esecutivo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Agosto 2022)

I migliori interessi dell'Italia non sono di fare gli zerbini USA come Draghi, né di fare i filorussi come il 50% del Parlamento che ora lo rinnega, Letta in primis.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

Scusate, "Ha stato putinnnn" a far saltare l'intesa tra letta e calenda è già stato scritto ?


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Agosto 2022)

Il centrodestra ha un'occasione d'oro per ottenere una buona maggioranza. Speriamo non facciano cavolate. Speriamo che i partitini zerovirgola non rubino voti fondamentali


----------



## Sam (7 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Trump , tu che sei della materia: cosa ne pensi delle promesse atlantiste della dx e della Meloni?


Scuola Fini e Almirante. Atlantisti per natura.
Con una che viene da FdI/AN/MSI alla Casa Bianca non hanno che da star sicuri.



ignaxio ha scritto:


> E alle influenza del Cremlino su Salvini e la lega ci credi o sono state solo congetture? Perché mi sembrerebbe un po’ frizionata l’alleanza su quel punto.


Se la domanda è se Salvini è un cavallo di Tro1a di Putin, la risposta è no.
Se la domanda è se Salvini è *disposto* ad essere il cavallo di Tro1a di Putin, la risposta è sì.

Questo non vuol dire che Salvini è garanzia di anti-atlantismo, ma solo del fatto che è un becero opportunista che va dove tira la banconota il vento.
Che poi possa essere lui a far saltare un ipotetico governo di CDX, può essere. Ma occhio alla vecchia volpe di Arcore, che su questo punto non è da meno.
Diciamo che la Meloni ha il terreno che le frana sotto perché ha due avvoltoi che non aspettano altro che un passo falso per tornare alla ribalta.

PS: da quando una città storica è diventata una parolaccia?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

*Conte : "Qualcuno mi chiede: e se ora Letta riaprisse al Movimento? Provo a dare una mano e a evitare ulteriori imbarazzi, dopo le dannose decisioni che sono già state prese. Noi non siamo professionisti della politica. Letta offra pure i collegi che si sono liberati a Di Maio e Tabacci"*
​Cambierà idea tra 5,4,3,2.....


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sti CANtanti moderni li producono in serie




Vabbé il top è stato Ghali che insulta Salvini dopo il pari nel derby.


Io dopo un gol del Milan nel derby, non capendoci più nulla, sarei capace di buttarmi in un mucchio di letame.

Questo pensa al politicamente corretto e baggianate varie. Milanisti da strapazzo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Agosto 2022)

La campagna elettorale più noiosa della storia. Come tutte


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Agosto 2022)

Dai che stavolta, forse, si eviteranno pagliacciate a oltranza. Con la dissoluzione di questa mitologica alleanza lunga 3 giorni tra diLetta e Calendario, stanno a mio parere accettando che a questo giro vince, anzi stravince, la destra. Lo dico da non votante del cdx. Tutto porta a questo esito, si mettessero il cuore il pace. 

Bellucca e sopratutto Salvino devono limitarsi a digrignare a denti stretti e condurre Melloni alla vittoria.


----------



## davidsdave80 (7 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma Calenda si candidò con MONTI anni fa. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Se questo è il cambiamento... In ogni caso, il suo partito dopo questa alleanza potrebbe perdere voti. La forza di Calenda era proprio la (finta) "coerenza", un po' come la Meloni. Svanito questo tabù, addizionato alla feccia forzista che si sta trasferendo da lui. Insomma...Come si può votarlo senza turarsi il naso?


Sono d'accordo.. "dov'è il cambiamento" ? 
Non c'è e non ci sarà... tireremo a campare as usual.. L'unica soluzione (che non vedo purtroppo all'orizzonte) è una rivoluzione "stile Marchionne alla fiat"... dove ha ribaltato come un calzino un'azienda da chiudere (e pagando lo sforzo sovrumano con la vita... nel senso che lavorava troppo ..h24 !) 
Teoricamente lega e m5s anni fa avrebbero potuto fare qualcosa di Simile.. ma sappiamo come è andata. Conte poi.. ha buttato nel cesso il bel lavoro fatto con Colao e altri esperti per il rilancio del paese agli Stati Generali di Villa Panfili (ho letto il documento : chiaro, concreto con visione...ma forse proprio questo disturbava sia il Premier ma soprattutto gli altri... PECCATO ENORME!! io mi chiedo... ma dov'è che si trova tra i partiti un programma o qualcosa di nuovo ? boh... non vedo vie di uscita..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

A LA7 la cricca di Mentana supplica i CInque Stelle di tornare con il PD, manca solo che si mettano in ginocchio.
E' mezz'ora chei giornalisti ripetono la stessa domanda in loop, i grillini non sanno più come dire di no... tra un po' li convincono


----------



## ignaxio (7 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Scuola Fini e Almirante. Atlantisti per natura.
> Con una che viene da FdI/AN/MSI alla Casa Bianca non hanno che da star sicuri.
> 
> 
> ...



sarei molto contento di vedere un governo vero, ma ho il dubbio che ogni allenza si sfalderà alla prima occasione.. soprattutto in questo periodo storico delicatissimo. vedremo. 
Andrà a finire che rifaranno un governo ancora di larghe intese un meno di 2 anni.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Agosto 2022)

*Dopo la chiusura di Conte e dello stesso Letta al Tg1, il leader del PD chiude al M5S anche intervistato da La Stampa:"i 5S si sono presi la gravissima responsabilità di aver fatto cadere il governo Draghi. Ciò ha provocato tra noi una rottura insanabile. Per noi le alleanze sono definite e chiuse"[/SIZE=5]*


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Dopo la chiusura di Conte e dello stesso Letta al Tg1, il leader del PD chiude al M5S anche intervistato da La Stampa:"i 5S si sono presi la gravissima responsabilità di aver fatto cadere il governo Draghi. Ciò ha provocato tra noi una rottura insanabile. Per noi le alleanze sono definite e chiuse"[/SIZE=5]*



Sì, come a Bibbiano.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2022)

Difficile trovare il coraggio per votare per qualcuno, classe politica italiana (e non solo) imbarazzante, improponibile ed invotabile


----------



## Devil man (8 Agosto 2022)

Non ho resistito scusate


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> sarei molto contento di vedere un governo vero, ma ho il dubbio che ogni allenza si sfalderà alla prima occasione.. soprattutto in questo periodo storico delicatissimo. vedremo.
> Andrà a finire che rifaranno un governo ancora di larghe intese un meno di 2 anni.


Infatti è per quello che non bado a nessuno degli scenari di alleanze proposti.
Le vere alleanze saranno fatte dopo le elezioni, non prima. Quando ci si renderà di nuovo conto che non ci sono i numeri per una maggioranza seria nelle due Camere e si tornerà agli inciuci.

D’altronde i nostri politicanti lo sanno bene. Per questo continuano con queste leggi elettorali squallide.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho resistito scusate
> Vedi l'allegato 2883



E alla fine andrà proprio così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Evviva !!!
L'itaglia affonda, dai, diamoci un bacio.


----------



## Dexter (8 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io giro su internet vedo il mappazzone voluto dal PD deriso ovunque.


É sempre così Fabri, viene deriso anche da chi segretamente lo vota. Di quel 20-25%, almeno un terzo nega di avere votato PD. Credimi. Anche in questo topic chi ne parla male alla fine lo voterà (senza ammetterlo). Vedrai


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É sempre così Fabri, viene deriso anche da chi segretamente lo vota. Di quel 20-25%, almeno un terzo nega di avere votato PD. Credimi. Anche in questo topic chi ne parla male alla fine lo voterà (senza ammetterlo). Vedrai



Ma è facile accorgersene. E' un leit-motiv banale e stucchevolmente ripetitivo.

Partono ammettendo che tutto fa schifo, non si può andare avanti così, il PD non va bene e bisogna cambiare, etc etc. Poi però, lentamente c'è una deriva alla fine del discorso, durante il quale non hanno mai puntato il dito verso nessuno di quella parte, e i bersagli sono in ultima analisi sempre Melona e Salveenee, che sono purtroppo impresentabili (magari anche giustamente).

Ma mai una rimostranza puntuale verso Letta, Speranza o Fratoianni. Mai una critica verso qualcosa di concreto che abbiamo subito, per esempio greencaz o menghiate similari. In genere ovviamente ignorano il passato e si preoccupano di fare propaganda anti-flat-tax e hanno una paura kane che con il CDX venga meno l'appoggio agli USA e alla UE, favorendo la Russia.


----------



## Miro (8 Agosto 2022)

Letta ha fatto l'ennesima figura del fesso, facendosi fottere come fu con Renzi. Mi chiedo davvero come facciano gli alti membri del PD a farsi rappresentante da uno con un acume politico così basso.
Comunque non escludo che la ritirata di Calenda fosse orchestrata da tempo da quest'ultimo per far fare una figura di menta al PD e raccattare voti. Anzi, mi verrebbe pure da pensare che l'abbia pianificata con Fonzie per creare questo famoso terzo polo con IV.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É sempre così Fabri, viene deriso anche da chi segretamente lo vota. Di quel 20-25%, almeno un terzo nega di avere votato PD. Credimi. Anche in questo topic chi ne parla male alla fine lo voterà (senza ammetterlo). Vedrai


è facile sgamare uno che vota PD, basta che odori di cannabis


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Le ideologie, tranne che per qualche nostalgico, sono morte e sepolte. A me interessa avere un Governo stabile che faccia scelte chiare senza dover contrattare ogni cosa finendo per paralizzare il Paese.
Se la Meloni, come sembra, avrà i voti necessari a governare non vedo nessun pericolo fascista.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%

Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.

Il gettito fiscale crollerà e diventeremo davvero terzo mondo sui servizi.

L' ennesimo colpo tremendo alla classe media


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le ideologie, tranne che per qualche nostalgico, sono morte e sepolte. A me interessa avere un Governo stabile che faccia scelte chiare senza dover contrattare ogni cosa finendo per paralizzare il Paese.


Senza ideologie non esiste la politica, però.
Non si può pensare di avere un indirizzo nel Paese se non ci sono idee alla base.
È il motivo per il quale la nostra politica è in decadenza.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se la Meloni, come sembra, avrà i voti necessari a governare non vedo nessun pericolo fascista.


Non c’è mai stato nessun pericolo al riguardo.
Chiunque consideri fascista la Meloni o è ignorante in materia o è in malafede.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Agosto 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Letta ha fatto l'ennesima figura del fesso, facendosi fottere come fu con Renzi. Mi chiedo davvero come facciano gli alti membri del PD a farsi rappresentante da uno con un acume politico così basso.
> Comunque non escludo che la ritirata di Calenda fosse orchestrata da tempo da quest'ultimo per far fare una figura di menta al PD e raccattare voti. Anzi, mi verrebbe pure da pensare che l'abbia pianificata con Fonzie per creare questo famoso terzo polo con IV.



Letta ha fatto la figura del fesso, verissimo, ma paradossalmente Calenda ha fatto un favore al PD.
Questo cosidetto "terzo polo" (mi viene da piangere solo a scriverlo) toglierà più voti ai moderati di destra, che a quelli del centrosinistra.
Il PD ha l'occasione, distaccandosi dall'agenda draghi, di riposizionarsi più a sinistra e recuperare i voti degli astenuti delusi che non hanno nessun partito di sinistra da votare.
Ma tanto, come al solito, il PD rincorrerà purtroppo il voto dei moderati, sbagliando (fino ad oggi di programma non si è parlato da quel lato).

Comunque la figura peggiore l'ha fatta Calenda, un personaggio veramente squallido.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Senza ideologie non esiste la politica, però.
> Non si può pensare di avere un indirizzo nel Paese se non ci sono idee alla base.
> È il motivo per il quale la nostra politica è in decadenza.



Io mi riferisco a comunismo e fascismo. Poi che ogni partito abbia una visione della società propria è ovvio.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è mai stato nessun pericolo al riguardo.
> *Chiunque consideri fascista la Meloni o è ignorante in materia o è in malafede.*



Sai meglio di me che in Italia non mancano ignoranti e gente in malafede.


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%
> 
> Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.
> 
> ...


Il problema non è solo la flat tax, ma l’intero sistema fiscale, che si basa ancora sulla redditualità.
Imporre scaglioni IRPEF da 43% è un insulto a chi lavora e ha un reddito non da fame.

Il giorno in cui si capirà che non è la ricchezza prodotta che va tassata, ma la sua circolazione sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Agosto 2022)

Piuttosto che votare il PD tiferei Inter


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che votare il PD tiferei Inter


Questa è sicuramente la migliore battuta del 2022    92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%
> 
> Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.
> 
> ...



credere alla flat tax 15% è come credere che entro fine agosto arrivino al Milan Mbappè e Halland. Poi oh, per quanto mi riguarda, ostriche e champagne tutte le sere se la mettono


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%
> 
> Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.
> 
> ...


ho letto di sfuggita che Silvio rilancia al 23%


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

*Ultime notizie: 
Si spacca (già) il fronte Italexit-Alternativa. Accuse dal partito degli ex grillini capitanato da Pino Cabras di far candidare nel partito di Paragone esponenti di Casapound. Dunque, Cabras e compagnia correranno da soli.

Il dott. no vax sospeso Frajese si candida ad Italexit ed a La Verità afferma: "Mi candido con Paragone, che ho conosciuto dalla Merlino quando ebbi il confronto con Sileri, perchè con me ha sempre mantenuto la parola...Centrodestra? Se ha votato il Green Pass una volta può farlo ancora. Se vince il centrosinistra? Continuerà con la sua politica del terrore volta a controllare la popolazione. Propongo una commissione d'inchiesta che faccia luce sui vaccini".

Sempre a La Verità, La Russa di Fratelli d'Italia in un'intervista si mostra ambiguo sul Green Pass confermando i sospetti di Frajese: "Con il centrodestra al governo mai più Green Pass? Non è una questione di Green Pass, ma di evitare tutte le restrizioni che ci sono state in tutti questi anni".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

*Meloni, ospite ad RTL 102.5, per la prima volta parla per la prima volta di una sua possibile candidatura da primo ministro, mostrandosi volenterosa ad esserlo. Dopo aver parlato di "balletto tragicomico" riguardo la rottura dell'alleanza tra Letta e Calenda, la leader di FDI ha dichiarato: "la regola del centrodestra è che chi prende più voti propone al presidente della Repubblica la figura indicata a guidare il governo. Se Fdi prenderà il 23% alle elezioni cosa succede? Che quel nome sono io; io presumo di sì, perché non dovrebbe essere così? Perché la Meloni no? Io penso che chi vota Fdi lo faccia in questa ottica".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni, ospite ad RTL 102.5, per la prima volta parla per la prima volta di una sua possibile candidatura da primo ministro, mostrandosi volenterosa ad esserlo. Dopo aver parlato di "balletto tragicomico" riguardo la rottura dell'alleanza tra Letta e Calenda, la leader di FDI ha dichiarato: "la regola del centrodestra è che chi prende più voti propone al presidente della Repubblica la figura indicata a guidare il governo. Se Fdi prenderà il 23% alle elezioni cosa succede? Che quel nome sono io; io presumo di sì, perché non dovrebbe essere così? Perché la Meloni no? Io penso che chi vota Fdi lo faccia in questa ottica".*


Era chiaro volesse diventare premier. Sta praticamente facendo le interviste dovunque, anche all'estero tipo Fox News, per poi fare cosa? La pupara di un altro e lei la vice? Suvvia... Faccio sempre l'esempio dei governi giallo-verde e rossi. Salvini e Di Maio, ed il PD poi tessevano i fili, ma alla fine le luci della ribalta le aveva sempre Conte. Dubito che la Meloni rinunci al ruolo di protagonista. Ha avuto pure la benedizione di Silvio...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É sempre così Fabri, viene deriso anche da chi segretamente lo vota. Di quel 20-25%, almeno un terzo nega di avere votato PD. Credimi. Anche in questo topic chi ne parla male alla fine lo voterà (senza ammetterlo). Vedrai


Io, invece, rivedo le stesse "atmosfere" delle scorse politiche quando il PD prese meno del 20%. Alle europee, invece, il PD si riunì tutto con un leader che tutto sommato rappresentava il partito alla perfezione (Zingaretti), che fu effettivamente votatissimo alle primarie e quindi tornò a quelle cifre. Ma tutte queste figuracce di Letta non sono passate inosservate e alle urne vedrete  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

*Volano gli stracci tra Calenda e Letta. 
Il leader di Azione: "Enrico non raccontare balle. Sapevi cosa sarebbe successo, l'ho ripetuto e mi sono stancato"*


----------



## dadensa (8 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> credere alla flat tax 15% è come credere che entro fine agosto arrivino al Milan Mbappè e Halland. Poi oh, per quanto mi riguarda, ostriche e champagne tutte le sere se la mettono


Attenzione che già ora un lavoratore dipendente (o assimilato) , per effetto delle detrazioni da lavoro dipendente (che scontano l'imposta calcolata a scaglioni) ha un'aliquota media (ripeto netta, intesa come effettiva ritenuta fiscale sull'imponibile) del 23% (che è l'aliquota che propone Berlusconi) a redditi di circa Euro 36.000 (annui), che non per nulla un reddito basso.
Per chiunque altro al di sotto di Euro 36.000 di imponibile, una eventuale aliquota flat non superiore al 23% non avrebbe alcun risparmio d'imposta.
Un'aliquota media del 15% copre, attualmente, un reddito compreso tra i 25.000 e i 26.000 Euro.
Questo per dire che non vorrei che venisse venduta come straordinaria una misura volta ad introdurre una flat tax (senza detrazioni da lavoro dipendente) , che sia 15,20 o 23% quando, in realtà, non comporta per i redditi medio o medio basso alcun beneficio.
Inoltre, rimane sempre l'incognita del superamento dello scoglio costituzionale per via dell'art .53 della costituzione (
Tutti sono tenuti a concorrere alle spese pubbliche in ragione della loro capacità contributiva. Il sistema tributario è informato a criteri di progressività).


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Era chiaro volesse diventare premier. Sta praticamente facendo le interviste dovunque, anche all'estero tipo Fox News, per poi fare cosa? La pupara di un altro e lei la vice? Suvvia... Faccio sempre l'esempio dei governi giallo-verde e rossi. Salvini e Di Maio, ed il PD poi tessevano i fili, ma alla fine le luci della ribalta le aveva sempre Conte. Dubito che la Meloni rinunci al ruolo di protagonista. Ha avuto pure la benedizione di Silvio...


Io voto fratelli d'Italia proprio perchè voglio che sia lei la premier così come immagino tutti quelli che votano il suo partito. Poi vediamo se mummiarella è d'accordo perchè alla fine decide lui


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> credere alla flat tax 15% è come credere che entro fine agosto arrivino al Milan Mbappè e Halland. Poi oh, per quanto mi riguarda, ostriche e champagne tutte le sere se la mettono



Certo.

Ma se invece riescono a farla diventare legge?
Il paese è distrutto, letteralmente.
Siamo morti, manco più la speranza.

Anche io credo non accadrà, ma il rischio esiste, non si può negare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma se invece riescono a farla diventare legge?
> Il paese è distrutto, letteralmente.
> ...



non sono un giurista, ma la flat tax in Italia sarebbe inconstituzionale. Il sistema deve essere per forza ad aliquote. Comunque tranquilli, chi la propone è già stato al governo, ed era al punto 1 del suo programma. Ovviamente si sarà dimenticato


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Attenzione che già ora un lavoratore dipendente (o assimilato) , per effetto delle detrazioni da lavoro dipendente (che scontano l'imposta calcolata a scaglioni) ha un'aliquota media (ripeto netta, intesa come effettiva ritenuta fiscale sull'imponibile) del 23% (che è l'aliquota che propone Berlusconi) a redditi di circa Euro 36.000 (annui), che non per nulla un reddito basso.
> Per chiunque altro al di sotto di Euro 36.000 di imponibile, una eventuale aliquota flat non superiore al 23% non avrebbe alcun risparmio d'imposta.
> Un'aliquota media del 15% copre, attualmente, un reddito compreso tra i 25.000 e i 26.000 Euro.
> Questo per dire che non vorrei che venisse venduta come straordinaria una misura volta ad introdurre una flat tax (senza detrazioni da lavoro dipendente) , che sia 15,20 o 23% quando, in realtà, non comporta per i redditi medio o medio basso alcun beneficio.
> ...



Il 70% degli italiani sono abbastanza convinto che quando legge che paghiamo il 40% e rotti di tasse, sia davvero convinto di pagare tutte queste tasse.
L'ignoranza è dilagante.

Le persone normali pagano mai oltre il 27%, nei primi scaglioni molto molto meno.

Non hanno ancora capito che una flat tax al 15% distruggerebbe le persone normali che non avranno più nemmeno i pochi servizi che oggi hanno, ma renderebbe i benestanti ancora più benestanti e i ricchi potrebbero cacare e pulirsi con la banconota da 500 euro.

Roba da Argentina o sti paeselli, maledetti circonvenzionatori di incapaci come Salvini ci distruggeranno.

Come ho detto, la Meloni mi pare un pò più sveglia, e credo si renderà conto non sia realizzabile.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non sono un giurista, ma la flat tax in Italia sarebbe inconstituzionale. Il sistema deve essere per forza ad aliquote. Comunque tranquilli, chi la propone è già stato al governo, ed era al punto 1 del suo programma. Ovviamente si sarà dimenticato



È assolutamente incostituzionale, ma poi nessun paese decente la applica.
A meno di avere ricchezze assurde tipo petrolio o gas sotto il sedere, non è sostenibile.
A meno di fare altro debito pubblico, ma vorrei avere una morte serena quando sarò anziano, e non con una pensione ancora più da fame di quella che si prospetta


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho letto di sfuggita che Silvio rilancia al 23%



Dentiere gratis per gli anziani cit.


----------



## sunburn (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma se invece riescono a farla diventare legge?
> Il paese è distrutto, letteralmente.
> ...


Dipende da quanto punteranno su questo tema in campagna elettorale. Se sarà IL cavallo di battaglia, la faranno di sicuro.
Poi tra il farla formalmente e il farla nella sostanza c’è di mezzo il mare: basta utilizzare qualche coefficiente per aumentare la base imponibile e applicare l’aliquota del 15%(o 23%) mantenendo il peso fiscale in capo a ciascuno all’incirca identico e si può dire di aver introdotto la flat tax e di aver mantenuto la promessa.


----------



## dadensa (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il 70% degli italiani sono abbastanza convinto che quando legge che paghiamo il 40% e rotti di tasse, sia davvero convinto di pagare tutte queste tasse.
> L'ignoranza è dilagante.
> 
> Le persone normali pagano mai oltre il 27%, nei primi scaglioni molto molto meno.
> ...



Purtroppo viene scambiata l'irpef che è l'imposta diretta, ovvero quella che paghiamo sulla base del nostro reddito con il concetto generale di tasse.
Il problema in Italia solo le tasse occulte, indirette, che paghiamo per qualsiasi servizio. Sono quelle che fanno alzare l'effetto psicologico e concreto di quanto versiamo alle casse statale. E quelle non vengono azzerate da una flat tax.
Di per sé l'IRPEF ha degli scaglioni abbastanza equi per due effetti. In primis il gioco degli scaglioni (pago l'aliquota per scaglioni fino a raggiungere quella di riferimento su cui pago la mia aliquota più alta, ma solo sul delta tra il mio imponibile fiscale e il valore minimo del mio scaglione), in secundis per l'effetto delle cosiddette detrazioni da lavoro dipendente (esistono anche da lavoro autonomo, se pur più basse).
In particolare le detrazioni scontano di non poco l'imposta che andremmo a pagare. Per questo motivo un reddito in Italia di Euro 25.000 (che in realtà è ufficialmente persino più alto del reddito medio dichiarato in italia) paga già attualmente un'aliquota media di circa il 15%.
Capiamo quindi che una flat tax (così come viene immaginata al momento) produce benefici ai redditi più alti ed azzerati ai redditi bassi e mediobassi. 
Io sarei, piuttosto, per un sistema di deducibilità e detraibilità più forte per determinati oneri che le famiglie devono sostenere (un esempio banale, ad esempio ad oggi i libri scolastici e/o universitari non sono detrabili).


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

Ma invece di parlare continuamente di flat-tax, che nemmeno si è ancora vista, parliamo piuttosto di un sistema di governo politico che imperversa da più di 20 anni ed ha ridotto la capacità di acquisto a livelli mai visti.

Da quando siamo entrati nella UE è stato un tracollo, siamo diventati una scorreggia, altro che G7.

Lavoro zero, servizi inesistenti, criminalità in aumento, ingiustizie, burocrazia e antimeritocrazia.

Emergenze, tasse, mascherine e stufe a carbonella per celebrare le ideologie.

E non venitemi a dire al solito che stavamo messi male e quasi in default senza i boiardi di Bruzelles, che questa storiella non se la bevono più nemmeno i bimbi dell'asilo.

Stiamo a ragionare dietro alle percentuali mentre il paese precipita. Boh.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

i media ci fanno sapere che Casalino non si candida


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma invece di parlare continuamente di flat-tax, che nemmeno si è ancora vista, parliamo piuttosto di un sistema di governo politico che imperversa da più di 20 anni ed ha ridotto la capacità di acquisto a livelli mai visti.
> 
> Da quando siamo entrati nella UE è stato un tracollo, siamo diventati una scorreggia, altro che G7.
> 
> ...



Perché ci sono delle priorità.
Se passa sta robaccia non esiste decisione o scelta che possa migliorare le cose.
Saremo destinati al disastro.
Tutto il resto diventerebbe ininfluente.

Gli ultimi 20 anni diventerebbero benessere estremo rispetto a quello che ci aspetta.

Del resto abbassare di parecchio le tasse è una soluzione facilissima, piena di consensi, fantastica sotto ogni punto di vista.
Roba da farlo tutti.

Invece no, purtroppo poi c è la realtà.

Bisogna aumentare le entrate per abbassare le tasse, invece si racconta alla gente che bisogna abbassare le tasse e questo migliorerà la situazione economica del paese.
FOLLIA, matematica da scuola elementare, non funzionerà.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i media ci fanno sapere che Casalino non si candida



Che peccato!


----------



## dadensa (8 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma invece di parlare continuamente di flat-tax, che nemmeno si è ancora vista, parliamo piuttosto di un sistema di governo politico che imperversa da più di 20 anni ed ha ridotto la capacità di acquisto a livelli mai visti.
> 
> Da quando siamo entrati nella UE è stato un tracollo, siamo diventati una scorreggia, altro che G7.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, per questo per ciò che mi riguarda non vorrei che gli argomenti delle agende politiche si riversassero su questioni meno importanti o con soluzioni che non muterebbero il nucleo dei problemi che abbiamo in questo paese (il famoso specchietto per le allodole).
Agli elementi da te citati aggiungerei produttività in particolare nella Pubblica amministrazione ed effetti correlati (personalmente ci ho a che fare per lavoro). Il tempo e, di conseguenza, il costo perso è qualcosa di incalcolabile.
Lo trovo un problema eternamente dimenticato o sottovalutato.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché ci sono delle priorità.
> Se passa sta robaccia non esiste decisione o scelta che possa migliorare le cose.
> Saremo destinati al disastro.
> Tutto il resto diventerebbe ininfluente.
> ...



Non siamo destinati al disastro, già ci siamo affogati dentro perché qualcuno ci ha messo in questa condizione da tempo.

A me frega zero della flat-tax, non sono un esperto, se risistemano tutto il resto va bene. Di sicuro le tasse di adesso sono oppressive all'inverosimile. Sono per caso state condotte delle simulazioni computerizzate per prevedere che non funzionerà? Doveva funzionare il RdC, si è visto il risultato.

A me sembra a volte che questa flat-tax sia uno specie di spettro da agitare in stile rischio di ritorno al fascismo, ecco. I problemi credo stiano da altre parti.



dadensa ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, per questo per ciò che mi riguarda non vorrei che gli argomenti delle agende politiche si riversassero su questioni meno importanti o con soluzioni che non muterebbero il nucleo dei problemi che abbiamo in questo paese (il famoso specchietto per le allodole).
> Agli elementi da te citati aggiungerei produttività in particolare nella Pubblica amministrazione ed effetti correlati (personalmente ci ho a che fare per lavoro). Il tempo e, di conseguenza, il costo perso è qualcosa di incalcolabile.
> Lo trovo un problema eternamente dimenticato o sottovalutato.



Infatti. Il paese ha bisogno di misure di altro tipo, a cominciare da giustizia, lotta alla corruzione e rasatura a zero di ideologie tramite una atmosfera di serenità, eliminando lavativi e delinquenti. Il paese ha bisogno di serietà.

Le misure tassative sono dettagli che possono essere sistemati o rimodulati. Ma se non c'è una base di società corretta come fondamento, non funzionerà nemmeno la misura tassativa ideale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%
> 
> Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.
> 
> ...


il vero problema è che non ci sono i soldi. Per cui o la fanno a debito o non la fanno (tagliare spesa figurati)


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me frega zero della flat-tax, non sono un esperto, se risistemano tutto il resto va bene. Di sicuro le tasse di adesso sono oppressive all'inverosimile. Sono per caso state condotte delle simulazioni computerizzate per prevedere che non funzionerà?



È proprio questo il problema.
Che c è il dubbio che magari possa funzionare.

Quando invece è ovvio che non possa funzionare, aritmeticamente, siamo nel campo dell' impossibilità per ovvie ragioni, cosi ovvie che non saprei nemmeno come partire.

Se non ci si arriva da soli, non sarò certo io a convincerti su una cosa non opinabile come la matematica.

Sarebbe come dirti che se tocchi il fuoco con le mani ti ustioni, ma se non ci credi devi provare per convincerti.

Comunque vedremo, esistono le congiunture economiche.
Esiste la svalutazione, esistono tante cose che potranno accadere nel.medio termine.

Magari vivremo tutti meglio, però l' altra faccia della medaglia sarà che chi ha fatto una vita a lavorare e risparmiare vedrà i suoi averi distrutti.

Le sfacciettature son tante, ma l'unica certezza è che "abbassare le tasse" cosi alla pene di cane, non servirà a nulla, se non supportate da altro, molto altro, oggi utopico e nemmeno sentito nej programmi politici.

Ad ogni modo, io penso me la caverò, non sono certo uno che si lamenta su tutto.

Mi spiace per chi cascherà dal pero.. come sempre.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il vero problema è che non ci sono i soldi. Per cui o la fanno a debito o non la fanno (tagliare spesa figurati)



Esattamente, esattamente.

Taglieranno la spesa, o altro debito.
OVVIO.

Da mettere a testa in giù in piazza, accadesse.


----------



## Miro (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che Meloni non appoggi quell'oscenità della Flat Tax al 15%
> 
> Chi guadagna 1.500 euro al mese, alla fine si intascherà un paio di cento euro in più, chi ne guadagna tanti tanti guadagnerà una ENORMITÀ in più.
> 
> ...


Berlusconi paventò in tempi non sospetti che la sanità sarebbe andata sempre di più verso la privatizzazione, tanto per dirne una. Ma alla fine, sono quarant'anni che si picconano le fondamenta del potere statale e della sua capacità di intervenire nell'economia, la privatizzazione e quindi la vulnerabilità delle fasce più deboli ne sono solo una (voluta) conseguenza.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il problema.
> Che c è il dubbio che magari possa funzionare.
> 
> Quando invece è ovvio che non possa funzionare, aritmeticamente, siamo nel campo dell' impossibilità per ovvie ragioni, cosi ovvie che non saprei nemmeno come partire.
> ...



Ho già specificato che la flat-tax non mi interessa, se estratta fuori dal contesto ed analizzata singolarmente. Poi tu puoi discuterne quanto ti pare, ci mancherebbe.

Per me può funzionare o no, non lo so. Meccanismi perversi per i quali potrebbe funzionare ce ne sono a bizzeffe, a partire da imprenditoria che guadagna di più ed ha voglia di investire e creare posti di lavoro, innescando un circolo vizioso.

Anche se ci credo poco, poiché siamo già compromessi oltre il punto di non ritorno.

Posso solo osservare che le misure che dovevano funzionare non lo hanno fatto. Magari questa sì, ma nuovamente, non è per asserire che la voglio, è solo una amara constatazione.

Mi piacerebbe fosse ben chiaro per evitare fraintendimenti e assunzioni sbagliate.

A mio parere non appare come il problema #1, è un aspetto dipendente da premesse ben più gravi da risolvere. Tutto lì.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho già specificato che la flat-tax non mi interessa, se estratta fuori dal contesto ed analizzata singolarmente. Poi tu puoi discuterne quanto ti pare, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Per me può funzionare o no, non lo so. Meccanismi perversi per i quali potrebbe funzionare ce ne sono a bizzeffe, a partire da imprenditoria che guadagna di più ed ha voglia di investire e creare posti di lavoro, innescando un circolo vizioso.
> 
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma sto buco di decine miliardi di euro frenerebbe qualsiasi altra iniziativa.
Quindi per me è il problema numero uno.
In fondo è sempre una questione di soldi.

Di base non me ne fregherebbe nulla, sopravvivremo, ma poi quando penso che andrò in pensione verso i 70 anni dopo averne lavorati quasi 50, e ad una pensione da fame, divento pazzo quando leggo di soluzioni che riusciranno a peggiorare ulteriormente una situazione già poco rosea.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, esattamente.
> 
> Taglieranno la spesa, o altro debito.
> OVVIO.
> ...


tagliare la spesa sarebbe la prima cosa da fare in questo Paese ma mai succederà, tranquillo. Nuovo debito non è da escludere, ma difficilmente ci finanzi una flat tax senza finire gambe all'aria


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

ma flat tax della destra e riduzione del cuneo fiscale del Pd non sono la stessa cosa chiamata in due modi diversi?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> tagliare la spesa sarebbe la prima cosa da fare in questo Paese ma mai succederà, tranquillo. Nuovo debito non è da escludere, ma difficilmente ci finanzi una flat tax senza finire gambe all'aria



Alt non contestavo.

Il problema è che non taglieranno gli sprechi, perché è la testa della gente che crea gli sprechi, il lavorare male, difficile risolverla in poco.

Taglieranno dove hanno sempre tagliato: sanità, scuola, welfare.
Ovviamente.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma flat tax della destra e riduzione del cuneo fiscale del Pd non sono la stessa cosa chiamata in due modi diversi?



Non so ma non credo.
La Lega vuole un taglio enorme (specialmente ai benestanti) , il PD solitamente quando taglia le tasse poi vai a vedere e si tratta di uno 0,1%


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt non contestavo.
> 
> Il problema è che non taglieranno gli sprechi, perché è la testa della gente che crea gli sprechi, il lavorare male, difficile risolverla in poco.
> 
> ...


beh parlando di welfare ci sarebbe da tagliare un bel po' in pensioni, ad esempio. Invece dobbiamo tenere la scorta alla Fornero in quanto "colpevole" di aver tentato di rendere un po' meno squilibrato un sistema previdenziale elefantiaco. Ad ogni modo non faranno nessuna flat tax compensata da tagli di spesa, perché per finanziare una roba del genere dovrebbero tagliare parecchio e nessuno se ne assumerà la responsabilità elettorale


----------



## Davidoff (8 Agosto 2022)

In Italia lavora praticamente una persona su 4, ci sono 1,5 lavoratori per ogni pensionato, siamo in emergenza demografica e le uniche soluzioni di questi pagliacci sono importare risorse semianalfabete come manovalanza mafiosa e per tenere bassi gli stipendi. Tagli alla spesa improduttiva mai nominati, efficienza burocratica e penale non ne parliamo. Paese allo sfascio completo, con politici degni rappresentanti di un popolo ignorante, chiagnifottista e arraffino.


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Purtroppo viene scambiata l'irpef che è l'imposta diretta, ovvero quella che paghiamo sulla base del nostro reddito con il concetto generale di tasse.
> Il problema in Italia solo le tasse occulte, indirette, che paghiamo per qualsiasi servizio. Sono quelle che fanno alzare l'effetto psicologico e concreto di quanto versiamo alle casse statale. E quelle non vengono azzerate da una flat tax.


Generalmente hai ragione, ma c'è una motivazione anche valida dietro tale ragionamento.
L'IRPEF è ciò che le persone toccano con mano appena vedono la busta paga e si rendono conto di quanto gli viene trattenuto.
E non parliamo di tasse sul possesso di un qualcosa o di altro, ma di una tassazione sul frutto del proprio lavoro.



dadensa ha scritto:


> *Di per sé l'IRPEF ha degli scaglioni abbastanza equi per due effetti. In primis il gioco degli scaglioni (pago l'aliquota per scaglioni fino a raggiungere quella di riferimento su cui pago la mia aliquota più alta, ma solo sul delta tra il mio imponibile fiscale e il valore minimo del mio scaglione), in secundis per l'effetto delle cosiddette detrazioni da lavoro dipendente (esistono anche da lavoro autonomo, se pur più basse).*
> In particolare le detrazioni scontano di non poco l'imposta che andremmo a pagare. Per questo motivo un reddito in Italia di Euro 25.000 (che in realtà è ufficialmente persino più alto del reddito medio dichiarato in italia) paga già attualmente un'aliquota media di circa il 15%.
> Capiamo quindi che una flat tax (così come viene immaginata al momento) produce benefici ai redditi più alti ed azzerati ai redditi bassi e mediobassi.
> Io sarei, piuttosto, per un sistema di deducibilità e detraibilità più forte per determinati oneri che le famiglie devono sostenere (un esempio banale, ad esempio ad oggi i libri scolastici e/o universitari non sono detrabili).


Attenzione però che le detrazioni da lavoratore dipendente non le hanno tutti, ma solo chi ha redditi più bassi di 50.000€/anno.
E tra l'altro con la riforma IRPEF 2022 chi aveva sui 50.000€/anno si è visto passare dal terzultimo all'ultimo scaglione, passando da una aliquota del 38% ad una del 43%.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché ci sono delle priorità.
> Se passa sta robaccia non esiste decisione o scelta che possa migliorare le cose.
> Saremo destinati al disastro.
> Tutto il resto diventerebbe ininfluente.
> ...


Il problema della tassazione è l'evasione, e l'evasione ha due facce:

la grande evasione è sottrazione della ricchezza per interessi ed è causata dalla mafia, dalla politica e dalla grande imprenditoria.
la piccola evasione è la risposta del cittadino ad uno Stato che criminalizza l'accumulo di ricchezza, sia esso risparmio o sia esso un guadagno più alto a fronte di un avanzamento di carriera.
Se si continuerà a perseguire una strategia di terrore nei confronti della piccola evasione, per coprire la grande evasione, l'unica cosa che otterrai sarà una diminuzione del gettito fiscale, a fronte di un aumento della ricchezza reale delle persone, poiché sdoganerai il nero.

Ripeto, basare l'intero sistema di tassazione sul lavoro è di quanto più criminale si possa fare, perché è l'esatta strategia di cui ti parlavo, in quanto chi viene colpito è SEMPRE e SOLO chi non ha fior fiori di commercialisti che sfruttano i cavilli legali per portare via capitali.
Fino a che come untore dell'evasione si considera il barista che non fa lo scontrino per un caffè o la pensionata che dà 2000€ al figlio in contanti, mentre non si prende ad esempio il nostro EX Presidente che ha fatto rientrare capitali neri tramite una vendita farlocca ad un lavapiatti prestanome con gli occhi a mandorla, possiamo parlare di quello che volete, ma il risultato della famigerata lotta all'evasione sarà sempre lo stesso: ZERO.
Bisogna tassare l'unica cosa di cui non frega niente a nessuno: il movimento di denaro. Tassa quello e riduci la tassazione sul lavoro, e vedrai il tuo gettito aumentare e con una omogeneità di pagatori che neanche il canone RAI nella bolletta elettrica.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Generalmente hai ragione, ma c'è una motivazione anche valida dietro tale ragionamento.
> L'IRPEF è ciò che le persone toccano con mano appena vedono la busta paga e si rendono conto di quanto gli viene trattenuto.
> E non parliamo di tasse sul possesso di un qualcosa o di altro, ma di una tassazione sul frutto del proprio lavoro.
> 
> ...



Guarda Sam, sono il primo che odia che i grossi riescano a sfuggire tramite mosse più o meno legali alle tassazioni, figurati.

Ma io ti dico, per certo, non per sentito dire, con certezza del 101% , che nel mio microcosmo di 3000 abitanti tra paesello del bergamasco e paeselli limitrofi, vengono evasi migliaia di euro CADA DIA.

E ripeto, da pagatore di tasse fino all'ultimo centesimo, mi danno fastidio sia i grossi che i piccoli, CHE NON VANNO SOTTOSTIMATI


----------



## Sam (8 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda Sam, sono il primo che odia che i grossi riescano a sfuggire tramite mosse più o meno legali alle tassazioni, figurati.
> 
> Ma io ti dico, per certo, non per sentito dire, con certezza del 101% , che nel mio microcosmo di 3000 abitanti tra paesello del bergamasco e paeselli limitrofi, vengono evasi migliaia di euro CADA DIA.


Ma sicuramente c'è l'evasore che si è fatto la villa cambiando caldaie e non emettendo fattura. Io stesso ne ho conosciuti diversi.
A Febbraio sono andato da un dentista che era convinto pagassi in contanti perché non voleva fare la fattura, e quando gli ho detto che pagavo con carta ha cambiato faccia. E credimi che ci ha messo mezzora a scrivere la fattura perché, a sua detta, non si ricordava come si faceva.
Nessuno lo mette in dubbio e sono il primo a dire che quella gente dovrebbe venire punita.

Ma non è lui che porta lo stato della tassazione in Italia in queste condizioni.
Lui è solo l'aggravante. Ma non è colpendo lui, o eliminando la possibilità di girare con 2000€ in tasca, che elimini il problema.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente c'è l'evasore che si è fatto la villa cambiando caldaie e non emettendo fattura. Io stesso ne ho conosciuti diversi.
> A Febbraio sono andato da un dentista che era convinto pagassi in contanti perché non voleva fare la fattura, e quando gli ho detto che pagavo con carta ha cambiato faccia. E credimi che ci ha messo mezzora a scrivere la fattura perché, a sua detta, non si ricordava come si faceva.
> Nessuno lo mette in dubbio e sono il primo a dire che quella gente dovrebbe venire punita.
> 
> ...



Mi sono spiegato male, parlo di varie aziende / bar / ristoranti / liberi professionisti che evadono migliaia di euro al giorno, decine di persone.

Il tutto con 3000 abitanti, se lo rapporto a 60.000.000 di persone, rabbrividisco cosa fanno i "piccoli evasori"

E ti ripeto, non te lo dico per sentito dire, ma realtà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2022)

Raga aprite un topic a parte sulla flat tax ed economia, dai. Può aprirlo chiunque di voi.

Qui facciamo la cronaca politica delle elezioni, notizie sui partiti, sondaggi e alleanze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Ma qualcuno sta ascoltando Calenda ?
E' in pieno delirio,ha appena detto che è pronto ad allearsi nuovamente con il PD...dopo le elezioni   

Allora faceva prima a rimanere in quell'accozzaglia di partiti e cespugli vari
E qualcuno potrebbe votare questo individuo....ahahah


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sta ascoltando Calenda ?
> E' in pieno delirio,ha appena detto che è pronto ad allearsi nuovamente con il PD...dopo le elezioni
> 
> Allora faceva prima a rimanere in quell'accozzaglia di partiti e cespugli vari
> E qualcuno potrebbe votare questo individuo....ahahah



Calenda è diventato il miglior alleato della Meloni


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

sono troppo divertenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda è diventato il miglior alleato della Meloni



Calenda chiarissimo da Celata a LaCorsaAlVoto: *dopo le elezioni si farà il punto e si troverà un accordo tutti assieme affinché la destra non governi questo Paese.*

Spero proprio che a questi insulsi esseri (e ai loro elettori) il 26 settembre gli esploda la bile 
Anche perchè altri 5 anni di queste  della sx nun li reggo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Calenda chiarissimo da Celata a LaCorsaAlVoto: *dopo le elezioni si farà il punto e si troverà un accordo tutti assieme affinché la destra non governi questo Paese.*
> 
> Spero proprio che a questi insulsi esseri (e ai loro elettori) il 26 settembre gli esploda la bile
> Anche perchè altri 5 anni di queste  della sx nun li reggo




Nel dubbio fatti scorta di maalox


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Calenda chiarissimo da Celata a LaCorsaAlVoto: *dopo le elezioni si farà il punto e si troverà un accordo tutti assieme affinché la destra non governi questo Paese.*
> 
> Spero proprio che a questi insulsi esseri (e ai loro elettori) il 26 settembre gli esploda la bile
> Anche perchè altri 5 anni di queste  della sx nun li reggo


cambia(mo) paese, a gennaio saranno di nuovo al loro posto


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Calenda chiarissimo da Celata a LaCorsaAlVoto: *dopo le elezioni si farà il punto e si troverà un accordo tutti assieme affinché la destra non governi questo Paese.*
> 
> Spero proprio che a questi insulsi esseri (e ai loro elettori) il 26 settembre gli esploda la bile
> Anche perchè altri 5 anni di queste  della sx nun li reggo


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

Io più passa il tempo e più temo che con la Meloni ci sarà un PD di destra. Forse solo con l'immigrazione ci saranno cambiamenti, con la Meloni che prenderà in contropiede Salvini mettendo il blocco navale (il leader nella Lega, invece, puntava di fare la battaglia contro le navi e guadagnare consensi). Non escludo che la Meloni possa dare più spazio alla parte europeista della Lega, che costringerebbe Salvini a seguirla anche se in disaccordo, pure se non dovesse diventare ministro dell'interno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Calenda chiarissimo da Celata a LaCorsaAlVoto: *dopo le elezioni si farà il punto e si troverà un accordo tutti assieme affinché la destra non governi questo Paese.*



Con Mattarella tutto è possibile.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con Mattarella tutto è possibile.



Se dalle elezioni non verrà fuori una maggioranza per un Governo politico non sarà colpa di Mattarella, che può piacere o meno, ma dovrà prendere atto del voto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

*Bonino a La7, inaspettatamente, elogia Meloni:*_* "Non condivido nulla delle sue idee, non la voterei, ma ha capito come si fa politica e come va il mondo, tenendo a bada Salvini che fa il bullo".*_

*Il conduttore Paolo Celata sorpreso, dicendo che ha avuto parole migliori per la leader di FDI piuttosto che per Calenda.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2022)

*Paragone a La7: "Frajese candidato ministro della salute di Italexit. Sicuramente meglio delle voci che vorrebbero Speranza o la Ronzulli".*


----------



## gabri65 (8 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino a La7, inaspettatamente, elogia Meloni:*_* "Non condivido nulla delle sue idee, non la voterei, ma ha capito come si fa politica e come va il mondo, tenendo a bada Salvini che fa il bullo".*_
> 
> *Il conduttore Paolo Celata sorpreso, dicendo che ha avuto parole migliori per la leader di FDI piuttosto che per Calenda.*



Ma non bastavano Grillo, Renzi e compagnia bella, con 'sto Calenda hanno creato adesso un nuovo pagliaccio che sfonda tutti i record di notorietà.

Non c'è modo di farcela, hanno creato un labirinto senza vie d'uscita.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Sarà Draghi il premier indicato dal Terzo Polo.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Sarà Draghi il premier indicato dal Terzo Polo.​



Si candidi ufficialmente e faccia campagna elettorale.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si candidi ufficialmente e faccia campagna elettorale.



Non è mica fesso. Aspetta di essere richiamato dopo il fallimento di altri.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Sarà Draghi il premier indicato dal Terzo Polo.​



Dai, che entra ufficialmente in campo Bruzelles e mostri al seguito, con plausi che arrivano perfino dalla Papuasia e incredibili previsioni di PIL in crescita al 77%.

Elezioni fake.


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno veramente così, tranquilli. Rivincerà il PD. Cioè, lo faranno "governare" di nuovo.
> 
> Tante le elezioni sono a settembre, no. Perfetto.
> 
> ...


mattarella farà di tutto per non dare il mandato al cdx. Se il pd risulterà primo partito il mandato sarà suo. Cercheranno di inglobare i partitini di sinistra per risultare primo partito.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Agosto 2022)

stamattina ascoltavo il solito confronto tra una del pd e uno di fi, e più li ascolto e più sono convinto che sia meglio che chiunque vinca si gratti le palle per altri 5 anni.. vedo danni enormi da entrambe le parti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Agosto 2022)

*Boccia: "Con il M5S siamo alleati in diverse città o regioni perché abbiamo costruito un lavoro in questi tre anni. Anche se non saremo insieme in coalizione, le elezioni politiche possono essere fatte su binari paralleli.
L'avversario è unico, la destra, e quindi si può battere da fronti diversi."

Calenda: "Il PD riaprirà ai Cinque Stelle subito dopo le elezioni. Se non addirittura prima. Vedrete quanto poco ci mettono a ritrovarsi..."*


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

Babbeo Renzi e Babbeo Calenda. Separati alla nascita.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boccia: "Con il M5S siamo alleati in diverse città o regioni perché abbiamo costruito un lavoro in questi tre anni. Anche se non saremo insieme in coalizione, le elezioni politiche possono essere fatte su binari paralleli.
> L'avversario è unico, la destra, e quindi si può battere da fronti diversi."
> 
> Calenda: "Il PD riaprirà ai Cinque Stelle subito dopo le elezioni. Se non addirittura prima. Vedrete quanto poco ci mettono a ritrovarsi..."*



Qualcuno forse non ha ben capito come funzioni la legge elettorale, e che se, come ormai deciso, vanno separati, perdono tutti i collegi. Non si può combattere parallelamente


----------



## 7vinte (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dai, che entra ufficialmente in campo Bruzelles e mostri al seguito, con plausi che arrivano perfino dalla Papuasia e incredibili previsioni di PIL in crescita al 77%.
> 
> Elezioni fake.



Sta tranquillo non entra in campo e non sarà premier dopo


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sta tranquillo non entra in campo e non sarà premier dopo



Mi sembra inverosimile che non ci proveranno almeno. Plurale d'obbligo visto i mandanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Agosto 2022)

*Fratoianni: "Io ho detto che sarebbe stato utile allargare ancor di più, al massimo, questa coalizione con i Cinque Stelle. L'ho detto a perdifiato, adesso non posso essere più l'unico che pone questa questione di fronte alle ultime novità e alle scelte di Calenda. Le convergenze di merito c'erano, ci sono e ci saranno. Lo ricordo a tutti: dopo il 25 settembre c'è il 26".*


----------



## Sam (9 Agosto 2022)

Per poter fare il PdC tecnico devi essere:

un portaborse di qualche rabbino;
proveniente dal mondo bancario (vedasi punto 1);
uno pronto ad inchinarsi e ad essere servizievole con i padroni.

Per il dopo Monti e Draghi, nel nuovo governo "tecnico" direi che abbiamo bisogno di lui:


Anticipazione (Spoiler): Nuovo PdC










Direi che è perfetto, specialmente adesso che il Jerry Calà americano diventa il prestanome padrone del Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fratoianni: "Io ho detto che sarebbe stato utile allargare ancor di più, al massimo, questa coalizione con i Cinque Stelle. L'ho detto a perdifiato, adesso non posso essere più l'unico che pone questa questione di fronte alle ultime novità e alle scelte di Calenda. Le convergenze di merito c'erano, ci sono e ci saranno. Lo ricordo a tutti: dopo il 25 settembre c'è il 26".*



Te lo dice il prodiere della SeaWatch, eh.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

*Aggiornamenti sulle proiezioni del nuovo parlamento secondo SWG.

Dopo lo strappo Calenda-Letta, lo scenario politico si avvia verso una competizione a quattro: i principali players saranno CDX (FI, FdI, Lega, centristi Lupi-Brugnaro-Toti), CSX (PD, SI, Art.1, Verdi, Impegno civico di Di Maio e Tabacci, probabilmente +Eu), Terzo polo di centro (Azione, IV, eventuali briciole centriste) e il M5S che correrà da solo.
A margine, i partiti antisistema (tra i quali spicca Italexit di Paragone, senza dimenticare gli ultraconservatori di Adinolfi-Di Stefano) e la galassia dell'estrema sinistra (il principale resta Italia Popolare e Sovrana di Rizzo, senza dimenticare i redivivi dei centri sociali di Potere al Popolo) 

Concentrandoci sui principali players, al momento il Cdx è accreditato intorno al 45-46% mentre la coalizione di Csx si trova al di sotto del 30%, probabilmente intorno al 26-28%.

Le proiezioni sul proporzionale, che eleggerà circa 2/3 dei parlamentari, parlano di 120-121 seggi assegnati alla coalizione di Cdx alla camera e poco più di 60 al Senato.

La vera tempesta però proviene dai collegi uninominali: senza Calenda alleato col Csx infatti, il Cdx si avvia al trionfo totale: è probabile che il centrodestra porti a casa almeno il 90% dei collegi in palio.
Le proiezioni piu affidabili parlano di circa 135-140 collegi su 147 in palio alla camera al Cdx, mentre al Senato la partita vedrebbe 67-69 collegi al cdx sui 73 in palio. 
Il Csx resisterà solo nelle cosiddette roccaforti tra Emilia, Toscana e i centri storici e ricchi delle 3 grandi città (Milano, Roma e Napoli), mentre in Alto Adige gli indipendentisti dell'SVP si assicureranno i soliti 2-3 seggi tra camera e senato e voteranno col Csx.

Il risultato? 
Una maggioranza complessiva tra proporzionale e maggioritario che vedrebbe il Cdx con una maggioranza di 
- 255/260 seggi circa su 400 alla Camera 
- 125/130 seggi circa su 200 al Senato (a cui vanno aggiunti i 6 senatori a vita, tra i quali però Napolitano, Rubbia e Piano sono di fatto irrilevanti in quanto non si recano in aula da molto tempo) 

Una maggioranza nel complesso poco superiore al 60% che si fermerebbe a pochissima distanza (soprattutto al Senato, la camera potrebbe raggiungere la quota) da quel 66% dei seggi necessario per riformare la costituzione senza passare dal referendum.

In ogni caso, il grosso della campagna elettorale è ancora da vivere, ma stravolgimenti non sembrano possibili (a meno di folli giravolte dell'ultimo minuto da parte del M5S, che entrerà in parlamento senza vincere un singolo uninominale e con una pattuglia di circa 25 deputati e una decina di senatori): il CDX vincerà senza dubbio e altrettanto senza dubbio governerà agevolmente. 
L'unico dubbio rimane se avrà la forza necessaria per raggiungere il fatidico 66% in entrambe le camere; in tal caso, il paese si prepari ad una stagione riformistica decisa che non si vedeva da una quindicina d'anni, all'apice dell'impero berlusconiano.*


----------



## ignaxio (9 Agosto 2022)

Spero solo che si possa fare un governo finalmente, ma non mi fido abbastanza per assegnare il 66%


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamenti sulle proiezioni del nuovo parlamento secondo SWG.
> 
> Dopo lo strappo Calenda-Letta, lo scenario politico si avvia verso una competizione a quattro: i principali players saranno CDX (FI, FdI, Lega, centristi Lupi-Brugnaro-Toti), CSX (PD, SI, Art.1, Verdi, Impegno civico di Di Maio e Tabacci, probabilmente +Eu), Terzo polo di centro (Azione, IV, eventuali briciole centriste) e il M5S che correrà da solo.
> A margine, i partiti antisistema (tra i quali spicca Italexit di Paragone, senza dimenticare gli ultraconservatori di Adinolfi-Di Stefano) e la galassia dell'estrema sinistra (il principale resta Italia Popolare e Sovrana di Rizzo, senza dimenticare i redivivi dei centri sociali di Potere al Popolo)
> ...



Ma figurati.

Queste sono proiezioni di un invasato del CDX. Poi vedrete che significa avere il Berlusca in coalizione, accanto a Salveenee e Melona.

Quando la gente andrà a votare, si cagherà addosso e la mano andrà automaticamente sulla casella del PD.


----------



## ignaxio (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> Queste sono proiezioni di un invasato del CDX. Poi vedrete che significa avere il Berlusca in coalizione, accanto a Salveenee e Melona.
> 
> Quando la gente andrà a votare, si cagherà addosso e la mano andrà automaticamente sulla casella del PD.


Tutto sempre un complotto?* 

ps: *ma un nome di una persona non si può scrivere corretto? È tutto storpiato! Solo Putin lo vedo sempre pulito e lineare


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Agosto 2022)

Un tizio entra in un bar supertecnologico per bere qualcosa.
Il barista è un robot e gli chiede qual è il suo quoziente d'intelligenza:
- 150! - risponde il cliente.
Allora il robot gli serve un whisky di malto di 16 anni, e inizia a parlargli di filosofia, storia, di problemi di meccanica quantistica, nanotecnologie, ecc.
L'uomo incuriosito decide di testare ancora il robot. Ritorna il giorno dopo e alla domanda sul quoziente d'intelligenza risponde: "90"
Allora il robot gli serve una birra, e inizia a parlargli di calcio, di donne, dei suoi piatti preferiti, ecc.
Sempre più intrigato, il tizio ritorna ancora il giorno dopo. Il robot gli richiede il suo quoziente d'intelligenza e lui risponde: "20"
Allora il robot gli serve un bicchiere di Tavernello e poi gli chiede:
- Allora, si vota PD anche stavolta, eh?


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2022)

Intanto è appena uscito oggi il sondaggio di YouTrend sulle intenzioni di voto..
- *Centrodestra *sul 47%, con i centristi arriverebbe al 48% ma sono dati sotto l'1% e quindi non verrebbero ridistribuiti i loro voti
- *Centrosinistra *(pd/articolo 1, sinistra italiana/verdi, +europa e impegno civico) sul 30%
- *M5S *al 10.5% ma difficilmente vincerebbe qualche collegio uninominale
- *Italexit *poco sopra al 3% e quindi con l'werrore statistico potrebbe rischiare di non superare lo sbarramento
- Liste sovraniste/populiste come *italia sovrana popol*are e *alternativa per l'italia* non sondate quindi direi che sono sotto lo 0.5%


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tutto sempre un complotto?*
> 
> ps: *ma un nome di una persona non si può scrivere corretto? È tutto storpiato! Solo Putin lo vedo sempre pulito e lineare



Ma quanto sei simpatico. Sì, è un complotto.

Poi parli proprio te che hai una storpiatura nel tuo nickname.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> Queste sono proiezioni di un invasato del CDX. Poi vedrete che significa avere il Berlusca in coalizione, accanto a Salveenee e Melona.
> 
> Quando la gente andrà a votare, si cagherà addosso e la mano andrà automaticamente sulla casella del PD.


Capisco il "timore" ma queste proiezioni sono molto tranquille, gli invasati del CDX vedono la coalizione sopra il 50, metterli al 45 è una stima comunque conservativa.
Ma già solo facessero un 42-43 avrebbero comunque circa l 85% dei collegi.
Certo berlu e Salvini faranno i loro interessi, ma li vedo molto più coesi di quei disgustosi accrocchi modello Conte bis che pure è stato in sella parecchio.
Per me si va agile a fine legislatura


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto è appena uscito oggi il sondaggio di YouTrend sulle intenzioni di voto..
> - *Centrodestra *sul 47%, con i centristi arriverebbe al 48% ma sono dati sotto l'1% e quindi non verrebbero ridistribuiti i loro voti
> - *Centrosinistra *(pd/articolo 1, sinistra italiana/verdi, +europa e impegno civico) sul 30%
> - *M5S *al 10.5% ma difficilmente vincerebbe qualche collegio uninominale
> ...


nel frattempo italexit prova a tirare dentro casapound per skippare la raccolta firme.
e c'è gente che lo considera "l'opposizione".
spaventoso.

ps: non so se vi è chiaro che questi "sondaggi" hanno lo scopo di indirizzare il voto ....... vi è chiaro ?


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> nel frattempo italexit prova a tirare dentro casapound per skippare la raccolta firme.
> e c'è gente che lo considera "l'opposizione".
> spaventoso.
> 
> ps: non so se vi è chiaro che questi "sondaggi" hanno lo scopo di indirizzare il voto ....... vi è chiaro ?



A questa ipotesi credo poco, però credo al fatto che molte cose succedano per un motivo.
Secondo me il tentativo disperato che sta facendo lo schieramento di centro/centro sinistra è di attuare un riposizionamento verso destra da parte di Calenda e Renzi verso il centro per mangiucchiare qualche voto al centrodestra. E non parlo solo di FI.
Molti elettori si dicono, non chiedetemi perchè, indecisi se votare Renzi o la Meloni.

Io sono dell'idea che la partita sia ancora aperta anche se ovviamente il centrodestra è in vantaggio netto per ora.
Però quello che ho detto prima, unito al fatto che magari torna quel cavallo pazzo di Dibba nei 5S potrebbe rimescolare un po' le carte.

La gente vuole risposte, chi si mostra più audace la spunta. Il CDX rispettivamente con Giorgia, Matteo e Silvio batte sul tema tasse, immigrazione e atlantismo. 
Aspettiamo che la sinistra esca dal letargo...

Quelli del terzo polo onestamente non ho mai compreso davvero cosa vogliono essere, soprattutto dal punto di vista economico/sociale.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per poter fare il PdC tecnico devi essere:
> 
> un portaborse di qualche rabbino;
> proveniente dal mondo bancario (vedasi punto 1);
> ...


lo avevo proposto anch'io quando si parlava del curriculum dell'altissimo dragone


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capisco il "timore" ma queste proiezioni sono molto tranquille, gli invasati del CDX vedono la coalizione sopra il 50, metterli al 45 è una stima comunque conservativa.
> Ma già solo facessero un 42-43 avrebbero comunque circa l 85% dei collegi.
> Certo berlu e Salvini faranno i loro interessi, ma li vedo molto più coesi di quei disgustosi accrocchi modello Conte bis che pure è stato in sella parecchio.
> Per me si va agile a fine legislatura



Mah, vedremo.

Sono anni che il CDX deve stravincere, e poi, di riffa o di raffa (o di Cacarella), il governo sta per default dalla parte dei cosiddetti "migliori".

Io vedo molta meno forbice, abbiamo già appurato che nessun essere umano vota PD, ma poi incredibilmente e nel segreto dell'urna, sono quasi sempre il primo partito, non si sa come mai.

Ribadisco, avere il Berlusca è come avere una bomba a mano inesplosa in tasca.

Poi, c'è Bruzelles, la propaganda, i trombettieri della stampa, ratings, spread, imminenti deportazioni fasciste e il mostro di A Putine (nota la storpiatura N.D.R.) a spostare ulteriormente.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2022)

Posso dare una mia interpretazione? Renzi vuole sostituire FI e con questo terzo polo, spera di ricattare la prossima maggioranza di centrodestra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, vedremo.
> 
> Sono anni che il CDX deve stravincere, e poi, di riffa o di raffa (o di Cacarella), il governo sta per default dalla parte dei cosiddetti "migliori".
> 
> ...


Elezioni 2013 il PD doveva stravincere e invece vinse di pochissimo mangiandosi il parlamento grazie al porcellum
Elezioni 2018 doveva vincere il M5S e così fu, PD prese una sonora imbarcata (18 percento e spiccioli) e il CDX andò circa secondo aspettative 30-35% 

È dal 2008 che il CDX non è nettamente favorito ad una tornata elettorale e appunto dal 2008 non si vede una coalizione che abbia a tal punto la vittoria in tasca


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Elezioni 2013 il PD doveva stravincere e invece vinse di pochissimo mangiandosi il parlamento grazie al porcellum
> Elezioni 2018 doveva vincere il M5S e così fu, PD prese una sonora imbarcata (18 percento e spiccioli) e il CDX andò circa secondo aspettative 30-35%
> 
> È dal 2008 che il CDX non è nettamente favorito ad una tornata elettorale e appunto dal 2008 non si vede una coalizione che abbia a tal punto la vittoria in tasca



Sì sì, ho capito.

Ma i numeri contano poco, specialmente adesso (anzi, possono essere adeguatamente strumentalizzati), di fatto governa il CSX da 20 anni e passa, governa pure quando vincono gli altri.

Tanto basta una semplice dichiarazione d'amore al 90^ dei 5S, di Caccalenda o di Renzi, l'itagliano ha memoria con autonomia di poche ore.

Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2022)

La Ronzulli su Twitter è ripartita all'attacco ai no-vax. Come accennato da Paragone ieri, è praticamente la candidata del cdx alla sanità. Dio ce ne scampi! E poi ci si chiede perchè la gente voti gli "inutili" Italexit e 3V.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> magari torna quel cavallo pazzo di Dibba nei 5S


Ha appena annunciato che non torna e non si candida.

Ha detto che a farlo fuori da tempo sono stati vari esponenti del 5 stelle, che gli è stato impedito di diventare il capo politico del partito (nonostante avesse preso il triplo dei voti rispetto a Di Maio).

*"Sotto Grillo non ci sto; allo stato attuale politicamente non mi fido più di lui, per quanto gli sia grato per quello che ha fatto per il paese e anche per me"*.

Decisivo per il suo allontanamento fu sia l'alleanza del m5s con il PD che poi l'entrata nel governo Draghi.



Per quanto mi riguarda è un peccato, tra i pochi a fare interventi come questo da 1:53.
Prevede pure l'arrivo di Draghi (l'intervento è del 2016).






Non dico che sarebbe stato il salvatore (non avrebbe salvato un bel niente), ma a mio parere aveva l'interesse e la forza di portare in parlamento i temi centrali, quelli internazionali, da cui discende tutto (inclusi i problemi nazionali come il lavoro e l'energia).

A me sembra che i prossimi candidati non parlino di niente di tutto questo; semmai di come inciuciarsi tra loro (pd e soci), o del grave problema dei genitori 1 e 2 (Meloni).
Nessuno ha il coraggio di fare nomi e parlare dei temi scottanti (anche perché non sappiamo se tali candidati siano nient'altro che dipendenti di quei grossi nomi); solamente tematiche sociali per parlare alla pancia delle persone e pigliare voti.


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Elezioni 2013 il PD doveva stravincere e invece vinse di pochissimo mangiandosi il parlamento grazie al porcellum
> Elezioni 2018 doveva vincere il M5S e così fu, PD prese una sonora imbarcata (18 percento e spiccioli) e il CDX andò circa secondo aspettative 30-35%
> 
> È dal 2008 che il CDX non è nettamente favorito ad una tornata elettorale e appunto dal 2008 non si vede una coalizione che abbia a tal punto la vittoria in tasca


Io penso che il cdx vincerà in carrozza e avrà i numeri per governare per cinque anni(ma non governerà per cinque anni), ma sinceramente guardando i dati che girano, che comunque si basano su sondaggi nei quali quasi un intervistato su due non risponde/dichiara astensione, i conti non tornano.
Ipotizzando un’affluenza al 70%, per arrivare al 47% la coalizione di cdx dovrebbe prendere circa 16,5 milioni. 4,5 milioni in più del 2018, solo 3 milioni in meno del suo record storico del 2006, quando però si era in un sistema di fatto bipolare e con affluenza all’84%, quindi con 12 milioni di votanti in più rispetto all’affluenza che ho ipotizzato per settembre.
Non dico che non possa succedere, ma sarebbe un evento clamoroso, quasi epocale, che non vedo così certo che accada.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che il cdx vincerà in carrozza e avrà i numeri per governare per cinque anni(ma non governerà per cinque anni), ma sinceramente guardando i dati che girano, che comunque si basano su sondaggi nei quali quasi un intervistato su due non risponde/dichiara astensione, i conti non tornano.
> Ipotizzando un’affluenza al 70%, per arrivare al 47% la coalizione di cdx dovrebbe prendere circa 16,5 milioni. 4,5 milioni in più del 2018, solo 3 milioni in meno del suo record storico del 2006, quando però si era in un sistema di fatto bipolare e con affluenza all’84%, quindi con 12 milioni di votanti in più rispetto all’affluenza che ho ipotizzato per settembre.
> Non dico che non possa succedere, ma sarebbe un evento clamoroso, quasi epocale, che non vedo così certo che accada.


L'affluenza è buono se tocca il 55%


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'affluenza è buono se tocca il 55%


Un’affluenza così bassa sarebbe altrettanto epocale.
Ma anche così i conti non mi tornano. Col 55% di affluenza, per arrivare al 47% la coalizione di cdx dovrebbe prendere più o meno gli stessi voti del 2018, ma con 8,5 milioni di votanti in meno…

Boh, vedremo fra un mese e mezzo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un’affluenza così bassa sarebbe altrettanto epocale.
> Ma anche così i conti non mi tornano. Col 55% di affluenza, per arrivare al 47% la coalizione di cdx dovrebbe prendere più o meno gli stessi voti del 2018, ma con 8,5 milioni di votanti in meno…
> 
> Boh, vedremo fra un mese e mezzo.


Considera che quei 8,5 milioni di elettori almeno 6 sono passati dal M5S a Lega/FdI, perchè sono populisti non di sinistra.
Diverse persone che non hanno votato nel 2018 torneranno a votare per effetto Meloni, così a naso piu di quelli che smetteranno di votare la destra.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ha appena annunciato che non torna e non si candida.
> 
> Ha detto che a farlo fuori da tempo sono stati vari esponenti del 5 stelle, che gli è stato impedito di diventare il capo politico del partito (nonostante avesse preso il triplo dei voti rispetto a Di Maio).
> 
> ...



Occhio però che di giravolte se ne sono viste e se ne vedranno ancora...
A me Di Battista non piace, lo considero la quintessenza del populismo, e le sue posizioni filoputiniane (solo perchè deve fare l'eroe antiamericano a tutti costi...) non le condivido, però da quando è sparito dalla scena lui si è liberato uno spazio mai colmato e hanno preso piede personaggi e movimenti discutibili tipo Italexit di Paragone.
Almeno gli riconosco il merito di aver contribuito a mantenere più edulcorata fino ad un certo punto la retorica antielite e anticasta, che poi senza di lui è finita in caciara.
Capo del Movimento non lo avrebbero fatto mai, perchè era di fatto l'esponente di spicco dell'ala oltranzista che non avrebbe mai fatto accordi col PD. Capo del Movimento ci avrebbero messo soltanto chi avrebbe fatto comodo metterci in quel momento. Oggi sarebbe per il Movimento il momento giusto di farlo rientrare, ma anche lui ha smanie di potere come Gigino.

Secondo me, anche in questo caso, come paventato con Calenda qualche giorno fa, non è ancora finita e c'è spazio però per ripensamenti, perchè il M5S sa che è l'unico modo per cercare di restare a galla, ovvero tornare a fare l'opposizione antitutto che facevano prima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda : "posso mandare Forza italia sotto il 3%!"*
Intanto lui secondo un sondaggio di youtrend (dopo la separazione da +europa) viaggia intorno al 2%


----------



## Sam (9 Agosto 2022)

Calenda riesce ad essere più inutile della tipa che parla in corsivo. Ed è tutto dire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Tra qualche anno comunque i prossimi salvatori della patria individuati dagli italiani saranno Di Battista e Paragone, segnatevelo


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno comunque i prossimi salvatori della patria individuati dagli italiani saranno Di Battista e Paragone, segnatevelo


Ma quando io parlavo di uscita dall'€ come eventualità certa però non mi sembravi tanto convinto.. io invece sono convintissimo, guardo oltre e vedo il continuo e imperterrito rigetto per le narrative attuali senza soluzioni (che non esistono) e quindi l'uscita dall'€ sarà cosa certa quando avremo passato un certo limite di sopportazione (oltre alla fine del dollaro e dell'egemonia bellica americana), quasi per esclusione ed inerzia, penso anche che in futuro sarà normalissimo schierarsi apertamente a favore di un referendum no €, semplicemente perché l'€ ha fallito e così ha fatto l'Ue nella gestione degli interessi finanziari, geopolitici e robaccia varia. Il concetto di moneta unica è qualcosa di vecchio che doveva garantire complicità e "pace" tra paesi che 80 anni fa si sparavano a vicenda, dal momento che la guerra è ritornata in Europa non ha più senso di esistere nessuna fake organizzazione finanziaria massonica e ombrosa come l'€.
Mi fa comunque strano che il fallimento dell'Italia debba combaciare con la fine della finta moneta unica, chissà se è sempre stato l'obbiettivo, globalismo, fallimenti, emergenze, nuovi poveri, dipendenti dalla tecnologia, pochi vecchi ormai ben definiti come fascia debole mentre un tempo nessuno ne parlava o se ne sbatteva.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Occhio però che di giravolte se ne sono viste e se ne vedranno ancora...
> A me Di Battista non piace, lo considero la quintessenza del populismo, e le sue posizioni filoputiniane (solo perchè deve fare l'eroe antiamericano a tutti costi...) non le condivido, però da quando è sparito dalla scena lui si è liberato uno spazio mai colmato e hanno preso piede personaggi e movimenti discutibili tipo Italexit di Paragone.
> Almeno gli riconosco il merito di aver contribuito a mantenere più edulcorata fino ad un certo punto la retorica antielite e anticasta, che poi senza di lui è finita in caciara.
> Capo del Movimento non lo avrebbero fatto mai, perchè era di fatto l'esponente di spicco dell'ala oltranzista che non avrebbe mai fatto accordi col PD. Capo del Movimento ci avrebbero messo soltanto chi avrebbe fatto comodo metterci in quel momento. Oggi sarebbe per il Movimento il momento giusto di farlo rientrare, ma anche lui ha smanie di potere come Gigino.
> ...


Di Battista non si candida perchè sarebbe il suo ultimo mandato ed è sicuro che non potrà fare il capopolitico, perchè quel posto ancora occupato da Conte.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Occhio però che di giravolte se ne sono viste e se ne vedranno ancora...
> A me Di Battista non piace, lo considero la quintessenza del populismo, e le sue posizioni filoputiniane (solo perchè deve fare l'eroe antiamericano a tutti costi...) non le condivido, però da quando è sparito dalla scena lui si è liberato uno spazio mai colmato e hanno preso piede personaggi e movimenti discutibili tipo Italexit di Paragone.
> Almeno gli riconosco il merito di aver contribuito a mantenere più edulcorata fino ad un certo punto la retorica antielite e anticasta, che poi senza di lui è finita in caciara.
> Capo del Movimento non lo avrebbero fatto mai, perchè era di fatto l'esponente di spicco dell'ala oltranzista che non avrebbe mai fatto accordi col PD. Capo del Movimento ci avrebbero messo soltanto chi avrebbe fatto comodo metterci in quel momento. Oggi sarebbe per il Movimento il momento giusto di farlo rientrare, ma anche lui ha smanie di potere come Gigino.
> ...


Gli riconosco alcuni dei difetti che hai citato, però come smanioso di potere come Di Maio non ce lo vedo. Voglio dire, gli sarebbe bastato rimanere sul carrozzone e con quel 33% avrebbe avuto un ministero al 100%. Dopodiché avviarsi ai classici balletti politici e passare da una sponda all'altra, come Di Maio appunto.
Anche adesso avrebbe avuto la possibilità di tornare in sella, a maggior ragione che nel partito non sta rimanendo più nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Gli riconosco alcuni dei difetti che hai citato, però come smanioso di potere come Di Maio non ce lo vedo. Voglio dire, gli sarebbe bastato rimanere sul carrozzone e con quel 33% avrebbe avuto un ministero al 100%. Dopodiché avviarsi ai classici balletti politici e passare da una sponda all'altra, come Di Maio appunto.
> Anche adesso avrebbe avuto la possibilità di tornare in sella, a maggior ragione che nel partito non sta rimanendo più nessuno



E' sempre stato di gran lunga "migliore" rispetto a Di Maio.
Di Battista è il vero movimento.
Il bibitaro invece è dal lontano 2017 che già si guardava intorno e già da allora si sapeva che avrebbe venduto il suo cù e quello dei suoi genitori pur di rimanere sulla seggiola (e infatti così ha fatto).

Poi di Battista può non piacere e magari puoi anche non condividere nulla di tutto ciò che dice,però è uno che ha/sta girando il mondo e guardando il tutto da una diversa prospettiva.
Invece il bibitaro è stato addirittura scelto come "ministro degli esteri" senza avere nessuna competenza ne del ruolo da ricoprire ne del mondo (in generale),avendo al massimo calpestato il suolo di Torre Annunziata e aver al massimo chiacchierato per qualche istante con qualche politico locale all'interno dello stadio s.paolo


----------



## fabri47 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato di gran lunga "migliore" rispetto a Di Maio.
> Di Battista è il vero movimento.
> Il bibitaro invece è dal lontano 2017 che già si guardava intorno e già da allora si sapeva che avrebbe venduto il suo cù e quello dei suoi genitori pur di rimanere sulla seggiola (e infatti così ha fatto).
> 
> ...


Premetto che Di Battista non lo voterei, ma Di Maio mi fece già una brutta impressione in un incontro all'università nel 2016, quando il M5S era ancora all'opposizione. Freddissimo, istituzionale come gli altri politici che lui criticava e non vedeva l'ora di andarsene una volta finito il suo discorso. Precedentemente vidi Fico, che almeno si mostrò umile, si fece le foto con tutti e poi non si sapeva ancora che fosse un pro-immigrazionista come si sarebbe poi saputo qualche anno dopo  . 

P.S: All'epoca ero grillino e se Fico mi fece una bella impressione a livello "umano", Di Maio tutto l'opposto.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Renzi a Calenda: Uniti possiamo fare botto.​


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi a Calenda: Uniti possiamo fare botto.​


Lo faranno il botto.
Contro il muro


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Calenda: Non parlo di accordi finché non solo siglati col sangue.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo faranno il botto.
> Contro il muro



Tra Renzi e Calenda non si sa chi tradirà prima.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi a Calenda: Uniti possiamo fare botto.​


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Ronzulli su Twitter è ripartita all'attacco ai no-vax. Come accennato da Paragone ieri, è praticamente la candidata del cdx alla sanità. Dio ce ne scampi! E poi ci si chiede perchè la gente voti gli "inutili" Italexit e 3V.


la Meloni che ringhiava contro USA Nato Europeismo ecc mi sembra che nelle ultime settimane abbia parecchio corretto il tiro  

finirà che molti che voteranno destra resteranno delusi dalla differenza tra quello che si aspettano e quello che sarà (se vincerà la destra ovviamente)


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2022)

e comunque fermi tutti: un nuovo partito è appena nato ed è pronto a spazzare via tutta la concorrenza (non è uno scherzo)


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *la Meloni che ringhiava contro USA Nato Europeismo ecc mi sembra che nelle ultime settimane abbia parecchio corretto il tiro *
> 
> finirà che molti che voteranno destra resteranno delusi dalla differenza tra quello che si aspettano e quello che sarà (se vincerà la destra ovviamente)



In campagna elettorale nessuno dichiara quello che pensa realmente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque fermi tutti: un nuovo partito è appena nato ed è pronto a spazzare via tutta la concorrenza (non è uno scherzo)



Queste sono le vere rivoluzioni. Lo voto di sicuro


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque fermi tutti: un nuovo partito è appena nato ed è pronto a spazzare via tutta la concorrenza (non è uno scherzo)


----------



## Swaitak (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e comunque fermi tutti: un nuovo partito è appena nato ed è pronto a spazzare via tutta la concorrenza (non è uno scherzo)


Sto aspettando il partito di Pippo Franco (quello vero) per votarlo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *la Meloni che ringhiava contro USA Nato* Europeismo ecc mi sembra che nelle ultime settimane abbia parecchio corretto il tiro
> 
> finirà che molti che voteranno destra resteranno delusi dalla differenza tra quello che si aspettano e quello che sarà (se vincerà la destra ovviamente)



Ma quando mai  
La Meloni è più atlantista di Berlusconi,e ho detto tutto.
E più volte (ci sono anche video del lontano 2016) aveva dichiarato che l'Italia non doveva uscire dalla NATO ma andava ridiscusso il suo ruolo all'interno dell'organizzazione.

Esprimere dei dubbi è un conto,ringhiare ed essere contro un altro.
Contro usa e nato no,contro l'UE si,eccome 
Se non altro non accetta PASSIVAMENTE tutto quello che le viene ordinato.

Cioè se penso ad un partito inutile come il PD...ma in tutti questi anni di governo quante volte si sarà esposto in favore dell'Italia ?
Quante volte,quando all'interno della UE si danneggiava *volutamente* l'Italia,si sarà messo di traverso ?
0 volte.
Hanno sempre accettato,come dei veri schiavi,qualunque decisione presa dall'alto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Meloni che ringhiava contro USA Nato Europeismo ecc mi sembra che nelle ultime settimane abbia parecchio corretto il tiro
> 
> finirà che molti che voteranno destra resteranno delusi dalla differenza tra quello che si aspettano e quello che sarà (se vincerà la destra ovviamente)



Ma che dici. Già iniziato il tiro al bersaglio alla Melona.

Poi che cambierà poco, quello si sa, andrebbero eliminati metà degli itagliani solo per iniziare a fare le cose fatte bene.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ma che dici. Già iniziato il tiro al bersaglio alla Melona.*
> 
> Poi che cambierà poco, quello si sa, andrebbero eliminati metà degli itagliani solo per iniziare a fare le cose fatte bene.


in realtà è un complimento il mio...se iniziasse a delirare contro USA e NATO non la prenderei manco in considerazione


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici. Già iniziato il tiro al bersaglio alla Melona.
> 
> Poi che cambierà poco, quello si sa, andrebbero eliminati *metà degli itagliani *solo per iniziare a fare le cose fatte bene.


ammettilo che intendi soprattutto gli italiani di seconda generazione...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra qualche anno comunque i prossimi salvatori della patria individuati dagli italiani saranno Di Battista e Paragone, segnatevelo



Praticamente siamo a livello cacca/diarrea


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà è un complimento il mio...se iniziasse a delirare contro USA e NATO non la prenderei manco in considerazione



Comunque la Melona è più atlantista del board della NATO.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> ammettilo che intendi soprattutto gli italiani di seconda generazione...



Non sono quelli il vero problema, purtroppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Agosto 2022)

Di Battista ha bastonato per bene il Joker.

Come idee sono politicamente distante anni luce da Di Battista, ma lo stimo per avere sputtanato per bene quel pazzo genovese che in questi anni ha seminato il caos. Nessuno ha mai il coraggio di farlo.


----------



## Sam (9 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Battista ha bastonato per bene il Joker.
> 
> Come idee sono politicamente distante anni luce da Di Battista, ma lo stimo per avere sputtanato per bene quel pazzo genovese che in questi anni ha seminato il caos. Nessuno ha mai il coraggio di farlo.


Onestamente, Dibba che va contro Grillo mi sembra un po’ come se Sasha Grey desse della tro1a a Cicciolina.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Battista non si candida perchè sarebbe il suo ultimo mandato ed è sicuro che non potrà fare il capopolitico, perchè quel posto ancora occupato da Conte.



Prima o poi questa regola idiota del doppio mandato verrà abolita. Per motivi individuali, ma anche per motivi logistici.
Io penso prima della fine della prossima legislatura.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non bastavano Grillo, Renzi e compagnia bella, con 'sto Calenda hanno creato adesso un nuovo pagliaccio che sfonda tutti i record di notorietà.
> 
> Non c'è modo di farcela, hanno creato un labirinto senza vie d'uscita.



Il solito pupazzo creato ad arte dai mostri nazisti di Bruxelles.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Prima o poi questa regola idiota del doppio mandato verrà abolita. Per motivi individuali, ma anche per motivi logistici.
> Io penso prima della fine della prossima legislatura.



La regola del doppio mandato è una fesseria cosmica attira-voti.

Se sei un politico in gamba, operativo, non c'è motivo di terminare l'attività. Se sei un delinquente, te ne vai subito a casa a calci nello stomaco.

Al solito gli itagliani ci sono cascati peggio che i bimbi dell'asilo. Siamo di una stupidità nauseante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La regola del doppio mandato è una fesseria cosmica attira-voti.
> 
> Se sei un politico in gamba, operativo, non c'è motivo di terminare l'attività. Se sei un delinquente, te ne vai subito a casa a calci nello stomaco.
> 
> Al solito gli itagliani ci sono cascati peggio che i bimbi dell'asilo. Siamo di una stupidità nauseante.



In senso astratto è vero ciò che dici, ma la realtà mi porta a considerare che se sei capace e resti, dopo tot anni per forza di cose ti verrà il delirio di onnipotenza, sarai completamente sconnesso dal mondo reale e si inizierà a creare un sistema di amicizie e clientelismo con tutto il degrado annesso.

Credo che un limite vada messo comunque, magari qualcosa di più "studiato" e meno alla buona, ma qualche paletto è bene che ci sia


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La regola del doppio mandato è una fesseria cosmica attira-voti.
> 
> Se sei un politico in gamba, operativo, non c'è motivo di terminare l'attività. Se sei un delinquente, te ne vai subito a casa a calci nello stomaco.
> 
> Al solito gli itagliani ci sono cascati peggio che i bimbi dell'asilo. Siamo di una stupidità nauseante.



Soprattutto la cosa più sbagliata, mi viene da dire, è che da tutto ciò è derivata l'idea totalmente errata che la politica sia un hobby, e non una professione, quando invece lo è.
Non tutti sono capaci di far politica, nel senso stretto del termine, e questo è quanto.

Il doppio mandato è l'emblema del populismo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In senso astratto è vero ciò che dici, ma la realtà mi porta a considerare che se sei capace e resti, dopo tot anni per forza di cose ti verrà il delirio di onnipotenza, sarai completamente sconnesso dal mondo reale e si inizierà a creare un sistema di amicizie e clientelismo con tutto il degrado annesso.
> 
> Credo che un limite vada messo comunque, magari qualcosa di più "studiato" e meno alla buona, ma qualche paletto è bene che ci sia



Questo è già un altro discorso.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In senso astratto è vero ciò che dici, ma la realtà mi porta a considerare che se sei capace e resti, dopo tot anni per forza di cose ti verrà il delirio di onnipotenza, sarai completamente sconnesso dal mondo reale e si inizierà a creare un sistema di amicizie e clientelismo con tutto il degrado annesso.
> 
> Credo che un limite vada messo comunque, magari qualcosa di più "studiato" e meno alla buona, ma qualche paletto è bene che ci sia



Il delirio ti può venire se il Sistema te lo permette, e ovviamente la mia è utopia. Ma sarebbe una utopia realizzabilissima con ben altre regole.

Il limite del quale parli tu è il normalissimo meccanismo della meritocrazia, come in qualsiasi altro lavoro, e la punizione della giustizia per gli incapaci e i criminali.

Mi piacerebbe vedere quanti politici sarebbero ai loro posti se esistesse un meccanismo per invalidare il mandato. Vedi che non esisterebbero i cambi di casacca. Purtroppo noi cittadini siamo altrettanto marci e collusi come i nostri politici e alla fine non se ne fa di niente, e quello è un altro problema.


----------



## sunburn (9 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se sei un politico in gamba, operativo, non c'è motivo di terminare l'attività. Se sei un delinquente, te ne vai subito a casa a calci nello stomaco.


Infatti. In Italia abbiam sempre fatto così…
Di tutte le varie sparate del M5S, questa è forse l’unica con la quale sono meno in disaccordo. Penso, però, che dovrebbe essere un limite “de facto”, imposto più dal comune senso del pudore che da una norma scritta: se in 10 anni non hai combinato nulla, perché dovresti combinare qualcosa di buono in 15-20-25?
Anche se, magari, la prospettiva di massimo 10 anni per poi andare/tornare a lavorare potrebbe essere una spinta a non curare solo i propri interessi e impegnarsi per formare una classe dirigente adeguata.
Ma comunque resterebbe il problema alla base, cioè i meccanismi di selezione.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Infatti. In Italia abbiam sempre fatto così…
> Di tutte le varie sparate del M5S, questa è forse l’unica con la quale sono meno in disaccordo. Penso, però, che dovrebbe essere un limite “de facto”, imposto più dal comune senso del pudore che da una norma scritta: se in 10 anni non hai combinato nulla, perché dovresti combinare qualcosa di buono in 15-20-25?
> Anche se, magari, la prospettiva di massimo 10 anni per poi andare/tornare a lavorare potrebbe anche essere una spinta a non curare solo i propri interessi e impegnarsi per formare una classe dirigente adeguata.
> Ma comunque resterebbe il problema alla base, cioè i meccanismi di selezione.



A me il limite temporale, eticamente e professionalmente, non piace. Finché fai bene e ti va, rimani. Se sbagli in malafede, aria.

Il problema è rimuovere la gente, non metterla. Il senso del pudore non esiste, va approntato un meccanismo quasi scolastico, i cittadini ti danno il voto (proprio il voto in pagella), e se non vai bene ti fiondano fuori alla prima catzata. Così, da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato di gran lunga "migliore" rispetto a Di Maio.
> Di Battista è il vero movimento.
> Il bibitaro invece è dal lontano 2017 che già si guardava intorno e già da allora si sapeva che avrebbe venduto il suo cù e quello dei suoi genitori pur di rimanere sulla seggiola (e infatti così ha fatto).
> 
> ...


Infatti.
L'esempio di Di Maio ministro degli esteri è calzante. Di Battista viene considerato il vacanziere eterno, ma perché Di Maio che esperienza ha del mondo e di come funziona? 
Ricordo ad esempio un intervento di diversi anni fa di Di Battista in cui "avvertiva" del fatto che l'India fosse in crescita e stesse acquisendo sempre più importanza nello scacchiere mondiale. Giorni fa un mio amico mi raccontava di come l'India abbia ormai un ruolo importante sugli equilibri tra oriente e occidente, dato che pare cominci a non mostrarsi più così ostile con la Cina.

Questo per non parlare di quando spiegò che la questione migranti vada affrontata alla radice; questo implica trattare e sapersi muovere con gli stati africani per esempio.

Poi ovviamente c'è da gestire l'intera rete con l'europa.

In Italia chi la porta sta esperienza e queste capacità? Non sto dicendo che la soluzione è Di Battista ovviamente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Ho letto che si parla di Bassetti ministro della sanità per la destra, qui si rischia di superare Speranza al prossimo giro


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si parla di Bassetti ministro della sanità per la destra, qui si rischia di superare Speranza al prossimo giro


chiunque porti quei personaggi perde il mio voto, qua c'è da stare attenti a tutte le minime nkoulate


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

Carlo Cottarelli scende in campo con Pd e + Europa​
ci mancava il perdazzurro


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Carlo Cottarelli scende in campo con Pd e + Europa​
> ci mancava il perdazzurro


Marotta ministro del tesoroh!1!1
E l'ha detto sul serio...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si parla di Bassetti ministro della sanità per la destra, qui si rischia di superare Speranza al prossimo giro




Sarebbe, per me, una pessima idea.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Carlo Cottarelli scende in campo con Pd e + Europa​
> ci mancava il perdazzurro



oh,finalmente ci è riuscito.
Da anni che bramava l'ingresso diretto in politica (e non come esterno come nel 2013)

Ora può finalmente sparare in mondovisione tutte le sue boiate finanziarie,comprese quelle di interspac


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> A questa ipotesi credo poco, però credo al fatto che molte cose succedano per un motivo.
> Secondo me il tentativo disperato che sta facendo lo schieramento di centro/centro sinistra è di attuare un riposizionamento verso destra da parte di Calenda e Renzi verso il centro per mangiucchiare qualche voto al centrodestra. E non parlo solo di FI.
> Molti elettori si dicono, non chiedetemi perchè, indecisi se votare Renzi o la Meloni.
> 
> ...


"il terzo polo" dal punto di vista economico/sociale vogliono essere i libbberisti libberali, poi dipente dal giorno, un giorno calenda è liberale , il giorno dopo parla come un populista, renzi idem, un giorno fa il liberale il giorno dopo va ad elogiare lo sceicco che affetta i giornalisti dissidenti


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Letta sulla Meloni: Cerca di riposizionarsi, difficile con Vox e Orbán. Abbia una faccia sola.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta sulla Meloni: Cerca di riposizionarsi, difficile con Vox e Orbán. Abbia una faccia sola.​



In realtà l'unico che cerca di riposizionarsi è lui 
Dopo la bastonata presa sui denti ad opera di Calenda,Letta non sa più come umiliarsi ulteriormente con i grillini : ora siamo tutti in attesa della proposta di matrimonio.

Arriverà ? non arriverà ?
Prima delle elezioni oppure il giorno dopo ?

Comunque io sono in attesa che qualcuno urli a Letta :"stai serenoooh"
Difficilmente abbiamo assistito a suicidi del genere,quindi complimentoni all'inutile Letta,riuscito a farsi nuovamente inchiappettare.

P.S Forse solo Bersani è riuscito,nel lontano 2013,a fare la stessa figura di M di letta
Quando provò a convincere della bontà del suo progetto al movimento5stelle (il tutto in diretta streming )


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In realtà l'unico che cerca di riposizionarsi è lui
> Dopo la bastonata presa sui denti ad opera di Calenda,Letta non sa più come umiliarsi ulteriormente con i grillini : ora siamo tutti in attesa della proposta di matrimonio.
> 
> Arriverà ? non arriverà ?
> ...



Bersani rispetto a Letta è un gigante


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In senso astratto è vero ciò che dici, ma la realtà mi porta a considerare che se sei capace e resti, dopo tot anni per forza di cose ti verrà il delirio di onnipotenza, sarai completamente sconnesso dal mondo reale e si inizierà a creare un sistema di amicizie e clientelismo con tutto il degrado annesso.
> 
> Credo che un limite vada messo comunque, magari qualcosa di più "studiato" e meno alla buona, ma qualche paletto è bene che ci sia


un tale piu saggio di me diceva "il potere corrompe, il potere assoluto corrompe in maniera assoluta" è nell'azione umana quel tipo di comportamento, se stai nella sale dei bottoni troppo a lungo dimentichi da dove viene ed è piu probabile trasformarsi in una eminenza grigia come andreotti piuttosto che diventare un novello gandhi. Il potere è come l'anello del signore degli anelli corrompe tutti anche i buoni hobbit


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta sulla Meloni: Cerca di riposizionarsi, difficile con Vox e Orbán. Abbia una faccia sola.​


Stendiamo un velo pietoso su Cotoletta, ma effettivamente la Meloni cosa vorrà fare in politica estera? All'intervista a Panorama, rispondendo in merito, sembrava di sentire Draghi. Concordo, invece, sulle posizioni contro il gender nelle scuole e aborto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> L'esempio di Di Maio ministro degli esteri è calzante. Di Battista viene considerato il vacanziere eterno, ma perché Di Maio che esperienza ha del mondo e di come funziona?
> Ricordo ad esempio un intervento di diversi anni fa di Di Battista in cui "avvertiva" del fatto che l'India fosse in crescita e stesse acquisendo sempre più importanza nello scacchiere mondiale. Giorni fa un mio amico mi raccontava di come l'India abbia ormai un ruolo importante sugli equilibri tra oriente e occidente, dato che pare cominci a non mostrarsi più così ostile con la Cina.
> 
> ...


vabbe ma di battista fa bella figura perche nei pollai televisivi invitano cani e porci per parlare di tutto, "nel paese dei non vedenti l'orbo fa il sindaco" la questione indiana era cosa risaputa a chi mastica l'abc della geopolitica


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stendiamo un velo pietoso su Cotoletta, ma effettivamente la Meloni cosa vorrà fare in politica estera? All'intervista a Panorama, rispondendo in merito, *sembrava di sentire Dragh*i. Concordo, invece, sulle posizioni contro il gender nelle scuole e aborto.




In politica estera la strada è di fatto obbligata.


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In politica estera la strada è di fatto obbligata.


niente e nessuno è obbligato a nulla.

search "Giorgia Meloni dice che la politica estera di un suo eventuale governo sarà la stessa del governo Draghi"


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

breve recap:

AGENDA DRAGHI sostenuta da Dem, M1S, Lego, F.lli d'Ukraina
CONTENUTI:
crescita prezzi elettricità, combustibili, generi alimentari, acqua.
OBIETTIVI:
guerra alla Russia, privatizzazioni, grecizzazione dell'Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe, per me, una pessima idea.



Sei sempre troppo diplomatico.

E' una puttanata oscena, degna di dare il voto al PD come rappresaglia.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sei sempre troppo diplomatico.
> 
> E' una puttanata oscena, degna di dare il voto al PD come rappresaglia.



Non credo che saranno così stupidi da proporre un nome tanto odiato dalla gente.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che si parla di Bassetti ministro della sanità per la destra, qui si rischia di superare Speranza al prossimo giro


Mammamia... Comunque è molto probabile, visto che una volta Salvini lo intervistò in una diretta social e lui fa sempre la parte del (finto) anti-sistema.

Ormai esistono virostar di destra e di sinistra, quando la buona fede sarebbe mettere un medico al di fuori di questo siparietto.

L'unico nome decente l'ha proposto Paragone con Frajese.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe ma *di battista fa bella figura perche nei pollai televisivi invitano cani e porci* per parlare di tutto, "nel paese dei non vedenti l'orbo fa il sindaco" la questione indiana era cosa risaputa a chi mastica l'abc della geopolitica


Assolutamente; in fondo però quelli invitati sono i principali candidati eh. Renzi, Letta, Salvini, Meloni e poi tutti i soliti nomi secondari. La politica italiana è costituita da queste persone. 

L'India non la scopre certo Di Battista. Così come non era un segreto da lui svelato quando nel 2016 al parlamento disse che dopo Monti, Letta, Renzi era in arrivo Draghi. Quello che sottolineavo è che lui queste cose le dice, la maggior parte degli altri no


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

*Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*


Fossi in Paragone me la giocherei alla grande questa carta del "pericolo" Bassetti. Lui disse che la candidata in quel ruolo è la Ronzulli (altro bel soggetto pure quella).


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*



Un ottimo esempio di come iniziare a perdere voti da parte del CDX…


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*


Non vedeva l'ora. Si starà smanacciando in maniera irrefrenabile. E' un arrivista puro; lo dico senza necessariamente criticarlo. Self made man al 110%.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*


Mettere uno del genere al ministero, significherebbe ancora martellamento continuo in tv di vaccini, terrorismo e virus. Poi ci si chiede perchè la gente non vota, o vota i partiti anti-sistema "inutili".


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*



Vairologi in politica teorizzati su questi lidi da inizio pandemia.

Gli incubi si avverano uno dietro l'altro, manco mezzo escluso.

Eh, ma i complottisti ...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non vedeva l'ora. Si starà smanacciando in maniera irrefrenabile. E' un arrivista puro; lo dico senza necessariamente criticarlo. Self made man al 110%.




Questi sono i danni irreversibili del Covid.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vairologi in politica teorizzati su questi lidi da inizio pandemia.
> 
> Gli incubi si avverano uno dietro l'altro, manco mezzo escluso.
> 
> Eh, ma i complottisti ...


Beh, Lopalco è stato il primo in Puglia dove è assessore  . Bassetti io me lo aspettavo concorrente nei reality, invece punta in alto...


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fossi in Paragone me la giocherei alla grande questa carta del "pericolo" Bassetti. Lui disse che la candidata in quel ruolo è la Ronzulli (altro bel soggetto pure quella).


Dai, credo basti quello che ha all’interno per catalogare i suoi elettori, perché scomodare Bassetti. Bassetti sta sulle palle anche alla gente normale, sarebbe l’arma giusta per un partito che ha come elettori i normodotati.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

*Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni. 
Sono l'unico leader politico che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni.
> Sono l'unico leader di partito che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*


Lui è stato un burattino che ha preso ordini da chiunque, ma resta il fatto che più passa il tempo e più ho un brutto presentimento. Vediamo che succede dopo il 25 settembre...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni. *
> _Sono l'unico leader politico _*che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*



Leader politico di cosa? ​


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Il “modesto” Bassetti sulla sua eventuale nomina a ministro della Salute: Sono convinto che questo Paese debba andare nella direzione del merito e delle competenze. Io sono a disposizione per quanto riguarda le mie.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni.
> Sono l'unico leader politico che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*


No infatti, lui si è solo dimenticato di 70 anni di storia e ha firmato il memorandum della seta perchè il m5s è comprato dai cinesi, facendo arrabbiare gli americani, che ce l'han fatta pagare in dicersi modi. Genio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni.
> Sono l'unico leader politico che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*



Ha ragione,lui gli ordini li prendeva solamente da Trump  
Giuseppi [cit.]


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "io non prendo ordini dagli USA come fa Meloni.
> Sono l'unico leader politico che non è andato e non va a Washington a prendere ordini. Sono leale a tutti i nostri alleati, difendendo però gli interessi nazionali in modo vero. Non faccio come Meloni che va a Washington e si va a raccomandare per cercare di governare. E poi parla di interesse nazionale. Do per scontato che non siamo un Paese a sovranità limitata".*



Figurati. Attacca la Melona, mica gli assassini di oltre 20 anni di completa sudditanza UE/USA.

Matrimonio con PD al 100%.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Attacca la Melona, mica gli assassini di oltre 20 anni di completa sudditanza UE/USA.
> 
> Matrimonio con PD al 100%.


Basta, prima delle elezioni non ci sarà alcuna alleanza PD 5S. L'hanno categoricamente esclusa anche oggi e le coalizioni vanno depositate tra dopodomani e domenica


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lui è stato un burattino che ha preso ordini da chiunque, ma resta il fatto che più passa il tempo e più ho un brutto presentimento. Vediamo che succede dopo il 25 settembre...



Magna tranquillo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta, prima delle elezioni non ci sarà alcuna alleanza PD 5S. L'hanno categoricamente esclusa anche oggi e le coalizioni vanno depositate tra dopodomani e domenica



Sì, ma non ti innervosire, c'è anche il dopo, eh. Da quando in qua 'sta gente è credibile ?


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

che ci dici su Bassetti-FDI ? @7vinte


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

Quanto mi fa ridere vedere tutta sta gente che ancora non ha capito che siamo una colonia americana.
Scordatevi l interesse nazionale, noi facciamo e continueremo a fare gli interessi USA.
Non vi va bene? Auguratevi gli Stati Uniti D'Europa (de gustibus...)
Qualunque altra strada significa essere fatti a pezzi brutalmente dai mercati in un amen.
Se siete disposti a rinunciare al benessere per poter sbattere il gallo sul tavolo nei consessi internazionali votate Paragone e accoliti e godetevi quello che succederà dopo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fa ridere vedere tutta sta gente che ancora non ha capito che siamo una colonia americana.
> Scordatevi l interesse nazionale, noi facciamo e continueremo a fare gli interessi USA.
> Non vi va bene? Auguratevi gli Stati Uniti D'Europa (de gustibus...)
> Qualunque altra strada significa essere fatti a pezzi brutalmente dai mercati in un amen.
> Se siete disposti a rinunciare al benessere per poter sbattere il gallo sul tavolo nei consessi internazionali votate Paragone e accoliti e godetevi quello che succederà dopo



Sinceramente è un modo di pensare passivo e statico che non mi appartiene. C'è modo e modo di avere legami con gli USA.

E' proprio continuando a ragionare così che rimarrai per sempre schiavo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che ci dici su Bassetti-FDI ? @7vinte



Non lo so. Personalmente mi piacerebbe, è una persona competente. Ma non credo verrà in FDI.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non ti innervosire, c'è anche il dopo, eh. Da quando in qua 'sta gente è credibile ?


Sono calmissimo ahaha.
Dopo il voto è possibile, ma la legge elettorale non è proporzionale: sarà inutile a quel punto


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Attacca la Melona, mica gli assassini di oltre 20 anni di completa sudditanza UE/USA.
> 
> Matrimonio con PD al 100%.


Con ogni probabilità avrà ragione, però è il classico metodo pre elettorale di attaccare gli altri gne gne. Poteva limitarsi a definire la sua posizione


Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fa ridere vedere tutta sta gente che ancora non ha capito che siamo una colonia americana.
> Scordatevi l interesse nazionale, noi facciamo e continueremo a fare gli interessi USA.
> Non vi va bene? Auguratevi gli Stati Uniti D'Europa (de gustibus...)
> Qualunque altra strada significa essere fatti a pezzi brutalmente dai mercati in un amen.
> Se siete disposti a rinunciare al benessere per poter sbattere il gallo sul tavolo nei consessi internazionali votate Paragone e accoliti e godetevi quello che succederà dopo


Per saperlo lo sappiamo. La distorsione nasce dal fatto che, a parole, si dice il contrario. Per questo apprezzo chi spiattella questo segreto di pulcinella. Apprezzerei che fosse detto pubblicamente: "l'Italia è una succursale degli USA". Invece no, continua questa presa in giro.
E magari ci si scandalizza anche delle voci che vedono Salvino "trattare" con i russi; un politico italiano che si fa dire cosa fare, uuuh sai che scoop


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è un modo di pensare passivo e statico che non mi appartiene. C'è modo e modo di avere legami con gli USA.
> 
> E' proprio continuando a ragionare così che rimarrai per sempre schiavo.


Non esiste modo per uscire dall'influenza usa senza finire nelle braccia o di UE o di Cina.
Tertium non datur

Non c'èntra il modo di pensare, è purissimo realismo 
Noi siamo una pedina irrilevante


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non esiste modo per uscire dall'influenza usa senza finire nelle braccia o di UE o di Cina.
> Tertium non datur



Sai benissimo che è difficilissimo dimostrare la non esistenza di qualche cosa.

Il modo esiste. Va solo trovato. Certo che se a qualcuno piace per suoi interessi, e questo qualcuno ti comanda, allora ok.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non c'èntra il modo di pensare, è purissimo realismo



E' realismo di una situazione che a tuo parere è immutabile.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noi siamo una pedina irrilevante



Non capisco questo assioma secondo il quale è impossibile uscire da questa fase. Allora buttiamo via i libri di storia e il nostro mondo rimane cristallizzato così.

Loro non sono Dio. E se vanno avanti così imploderanno, visto che vanno dietro ai negozi di armi e a quattro gatti BLM.

Figurati se posso stare alle dipendenze di 'sta gente. Non mi piace non essere padrone del mio destino.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Emma Bonino su Calenda: Mai visto voltafaccia così truffaldino come quello di Calenda.​


----------



## dadensa (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per il Corriere della Sera, il prof.Matteo Bassetti è sostenuto da FDI e Italia Viva. Il virologo in merito ha risposto: "Io ministro della salute? Sono disponibile. Io sono un liberale. Speranza? La sua riforma è stata un disastro".*


Sbaglierò, ma io ho come la sensazione che nessun partito voglia davvero vincere le elezioni, fanno scelte appositamente scellerate, proprio in termini di (anti)convincimento delle persone a votare e votarli. Il che sotto molti aspetti avrebbe anche un senso: al giorno d'oggi la politica italiana (ma non solo) è fatta tendenzialmente di persone che vivono di politica e non sembrano avere grandi sbocchi professionali extra politici. Governare (per davvero) significa responsabilità, competenza, lavoro, significa anche essere impopolare, significa con ogni probabilità entrare in un declino irreversibile di posizione in termini di seguaci.
Dalla seconda repubblica in poi mi pare che non vi sia partito vincente che abbia aumentato le proprie percentuali di consensi tra una tornata e l'altra delle elezioni politiche.
Così l'unico modo potrebbe essere quello di vivacchiare, fluttuando tra una comoda opposizione (che aumenta i consensi) e posizioni di governo in cui si riesca a non metterci sempre la faccia così da non far ricordare di essere stati parte di scelte sbagliate (tutti i principali candidati alle politiche 2022 hanno governato, tra governi politici e tecnici eppure alcuni sembrano come "nuovi" sul panorama politico).


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che è difficilissimo dimostrare la non esistenza di qualche cosa.
> 
> Il modo esiste. Va solo trovato. Certo che se a qualcuno piace per suoi interessi, e questo qualcuno ti comanda, allora ok.
> 
> ...


Esistono i Paesi satellite e le superpotenze. L'Italia è un paese satellite degli USA. Non è che prendi ed esci dalla NATO così da un giorno all'altro e fai la pseudosvizzera pacifista unilaterale o ti atteggi a potenza senza testate nucleari. Purtroppo Trumposconi ha ragione. L'unica uscita possibile dalla sfera di influenza USA è auspicare che l'Europa stessa diventi potenza (anche perché con la crescita di India e Cina l'Europa attuale è destinata ad un' irrilevanza ancora maggiore). Questo a meno di non voler finire nella sfera di influenza asiatica . Alzo le mani se lo ritenete auspicabile.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Esistono i Paesi satellite e le superpotenze. L'Italia è un paese satellite degli USA. Non è che prendi ed esci dalla NATO così da un giorno all'altro e fai la pseudosvizzera pacifista unilaterale o ti atteggi a potenza senza testate nucleari. Purtroppo Trumposconi ha ragione. L'unica uscita possibile dalla sfera di influenza USA è auspicare che l'Europa stessa diventi potenza (anche perché con la crescita di India e Cina l'Europa attuale è destinata ad un' irrilevanza ancora maggiore). Questo a meno di non voler finire nella sfera di influenza asiatica . Alzo le mani se lo ritenete auspicabile.



Non sto dicendo di uscire da un giorno all'altro, né di rifinire nelle braccia di qualcun altro peggiore, o di diventare superpotenza.

Si tratta di acquisire dignità e personalità, e di attuare il "balance of power", intrattenendo rapporti con chiunque in modo intelligente.

Io non accetto questi postulati ideologici che ci vedono necessariamente schiavi. Tu hai fatto l'esempio dell'India, un paese che è ancora terzo mondo e dove fanno i bisogni in strada. Perché loro possono sganciarsi e noi no? Perché sono di più?

Israele, Turchia, cosa hanno di tanto speciale più di noi, a parte la mentalità e la determinazione?


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

io tremo pensando che la gente pensi alla Meloni e Salvini come l'opposizione....


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo di uscire da un giorno all'altro, né di rifinire nelle braccia di qualcun altro peggiore, o di diventare superpotenza.
> 
> Si tratta di acquisire dignità e personalità, e di attuare il "balance of power", intrattenendo rapporti con chiunque in modo intelligente.
> 
> ...


L'india quest'anno cresce del 7%. A differenza nostra sono semplicemente molti di più, il che rileva in termini di crescita economica (da cui dipende la potenza militare).
Israele ha le armi nucleari, la Turchia non credo proprio sia un esempio a cui guardare.
Poi io non dico che dobbiamo stare necessariamente a 90, io personalmente sono per potenziare la costruzione europea, idea che qui dentro non riscuote molti successi.
Dico solo che per acquisire sufficiente dignità e personalità servono i soldi e le armi.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io tremo pensando che la gente pensi alla Meloni e Salvini come l'opposizione....
> Vedi l'allegato 2923


La scelta di Cingolani però è coerente con quello che sostiene Salvini. Lui vuole il nucleare "pulito" (che poi pulito non è). In ogni caso, un nucleare nuovo sarebbe una spesa ridicola ed una grande figuraccia per il nostro paese che votò contro il nucleare, senza un progetto sostitutivo con la gente intenzionata solo a fare il dispetto a Berlusconi. Ci sono energie alternative e molto meno costose. Semplicemente, le centrali nucleari sono ottime per piazzarci nomi e nomignoli vicini ai partiti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io tremo pensando che la gente pensi alla Meloni e Salvini come l'opposizione....
> Vedi l'allegato 2923


Io, comunque, continuo con il brutto presentimento. L'impressione è che il drago abbia lasciato la sua impronta e che chiunque governerà dopo sarà costretto a seguire certe politiche introdotte dal banchiere. In particolare, politica estera, economia e salute.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'india quest'anno cresce del 7%. A differenza nostra sono semplicemente molti di più, il che rileva in termini di crescita economica (da cui dipende la potenza militare).
> Israele ha le armi nucleari, la Turchia non credo proprio sia un esempio a cui guardare.
> Poi io non dico che dobbiamo stare necessariamente a 90, io personalmente sono per potenziare la costruzione europea, idea che qui dentro non riscuote molti successi.
> Dico solo che per acquisire sufficiente dignità e personalità servono i soldi e le armi.



Io non sono contro il polo europeo.

Sono contro a questo accrocchio europeo che chiamano UE. Stare di forza con questa attuale gente solo perché siamo vicini secondo me non esiste. Dico, i franzosi e gli ex-nazisti.

Israele ha le armi nucleari? E facciamocele pure noi, no. Se non te le vuoi fare allora non ti lamentare.

Ma sappiamo già come andrà a finire, piuttosto scoppia una guerra civile capeggiata dai fanatici dei centri sociali e le sardine (finanziati proprio dagli USA).


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contro il polo europeo.
> 
> Sono contro a questo accrocchio europeo che chiamano UE. Stare di forza con questa attuale gente solo perché siamo vicini secondo me non esiste. Dico, i franzosi e gli ex-nazisti.
> 
> ...


Domanda seria: quindi tu come faresti "se fossi il Primo Ministro Italiano"? 

- Costruire arma nucleare
-..

poi?


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, comunque, continuo con il brutto presentimento. L'impressione è che il drago abbia lasciato la sua impronta e che chiunque governerà dopo sarà costretto a seguire certe politiche introdotte dal banchiere. In particolare, politica estera, economia e salute.


la linea è tracciata dall'alto, se non cè draghi ad eseguire c'è qualcun'altro.
a meno che non si vota un partito completamente nuovo ................


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Cingolani però è coerente con quello che sostiene Salvini. Lui vuole il nucleare "pulito" (che poi pulito non è). In ogni caso, un nucleare nuovo sarebbe una spesa ridicola ed una grande figuraccia per il nostro paese che votò contro il nucleare, senza un progetto sostitutivo con la gente intenzionata solo a fare il dispetto a Berlusconi. Ci sono energie alternative e molto meno costose. Semplicemente, le centrali nucleari sono ottime per piazzarci nomi e nomignoli vicini ai partiti.


su Cingolani ho già espresso il mio parere in altri post.
su Figliuolo , che dire ? nulla.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: quindi tu come faresti "se fossi il Primo Ministro Italiano"?
> 
> - Costruire arma nucleare
> -..
> ...



Mah, visto che mi metti la costruzione di armi nucleari al primo posto (argomento che io non ho introdotto), come prima cosa ti nomino ministro della difesa.

Chissà, poi un giorno leggerò qualche post un po' meno superficiale da parte tua. E meno male che hai detto di essere serio.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, visto che mi metti la costruzione di armi nucleari al primo posto (argomento che io non ho introdotto), come prima cosa ti nomino ministro della difesa.
> 
> Chissà, poi un giorno leggerò qualche post un po' meno superficiale da parte tua. E meno male che hai detto di essere serio.



Scusa, ma non hai scritto 2 post fa questo ?


gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contro il polo europeo.
> 
> Sono contro a questo accrocchio europeo che chiamano UE. Stare di forza con questa attuale gente solo perché siamo vicini secondo me non esiste. Dico, i franzosi e gli ex-nazisti.
> 
> ...


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> su Cingolani ho già espresso il mio parere in altri post.
> su Figliuolo , che dire ? nulla.


Non ho capito cosa ci sarebbe da dire su Cingolani e Figlioulo


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2022)

ma le armi nucleari non servono mica a nulla alla fine della fiera...tutti le hanno nessuno le ha mai usate e mai le userà...semplicemente perchè non può (lasciamo stare il primo e unico caso che è stato appunto il primo)

sono talmente inconsistenti che nemmeno se chi le ha le usa come minaccia (Corea del Nord,ora Russia,ecc) ottiene niente e deve ripiegare sulle "argomentazioni" canoniche (armi classiche,ricatti economici,ecc)

è il paradosso della troppa potenza...è l'arma piu potente ma è appunto troppo potente e non può essere usata


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> vi invito a vedere il "confronto" con l'avvocato Renate Holzeisen, candidata per Vita.



Eccolo senza link esterno


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Scontro tra l'avvocatessa Renate Holzeisen e Matteo Bassetti: "Non sono No Vax, non parliamo di ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie del video, ma non ti preoccupare, un Bassetti candidato farebbe perdere almeno un 10-20% di voti al tuo "amato" cdx  . 

La gente non è così scema.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io tremo pensando che la gente pensi alla Meloni e Salvini come l'opposizione....
> Vedi l'allegato 2923


Cingolani lo valuterò tra qualche mese, vedremo cosa ha combinato. 
Figliulo il suo compito, bello o brutto che sia, lo ha svolto alla perfezione, anni luce dal galeotto che lo ha preceduto..
Bassetti, Burioni e compagnia bella devono stare alla larga.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma non hai scritto 2 post fa questo ?





> gabri65 ha scritto:
> Io non sono contro il polo europeo.
> 
> Sono contro a questo accrocchio europeo che chiamano UE. Stare di forza con questa attuale gente solo perché siamo vicini secondo me non esiste. Dico, i franzosi e gli ex-nazisti.
> ...



Sì.

E' un po' seccante farti notare come risulta una considerazione ad un post precedente fatto da altri, che evidentemente denota come non hai seguito la discussione.

Chiudiamola qui, dai, che inquiniamo il thread di OT.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2022)

su Bassetti ministro della sanità pessima idea...credo sia uno dei pochi casi che non piace a nessuno..un momento è pro vax veemente..poi apre alla moderazione..poi diventa quasi no vax...poi torna a essere rigido ecc

è l'unico virologo che credo non sia mai piaciuto a nessuno al di la di come la si pensi


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Cingolani lo valuterò tra qualche mese, vedremo cosa ha combinato.
> Figliulo il suo compito, bello o brutto che sia, lo ha svolto alla perfezione, anni luce dal galeotto che lo ha preceduto..
> Bassetti, Burioni e compagnia bella devono stare alla larga.


ah vabbè , anche Mastro Titta il suo lavoro lo svolgeva alla perfezione.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> su Bassetti ministro della sanità pessima idea...credo sia uno dei pochi casi che non piace a nessuno..un momento è pro vax veemente..poi apre alla moderazione..poi diventa quasi no vax...poi torna a essere rigido ecc
> 
> è l'unico virologo che credo non sia mai piaciuto a nessuno al di la di come la si pensi



È uno che sfrutta la notorietà arrivata per scalare posizioni. Niente di cui meravigliarsi.


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie del video, ma non ti preoccupare, un Bassetti candidato farebbe perdere almeno un 10-20% di voti al tuo "amato" cdx  .
> 
> La gente non è così scema.


se intendi Vita, non c'entra nulla con cdx. anzi non c'entra nulla con nessun orientamento.
sul fatto che la gente non è cosi scema, io continuo ad aspettare che lo dimostrino.
vedremo ....


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se intendi Vita, non c'entra nulla con cdx. anzi non c'entra nulla con nessun orientamento.
> sul fatto che la gente non è cosi scema, io continuo ad aspettare che lo dimostrino.
> vedremo ....


Io, infatti, ho messo "amato" tra virgolette proprio perchè si vede l'astio che hai verso il centrodestra. C'è chi pensa che poi chi va contro il centrodestra sia a favore del PD, ma in realtà la penso anch'io come te_ cioè che questi finti oppositori sono i maggiori complici perché poi allontana il vero malcontento dalla politica e poi via di astensione e vittorie del PD, oppure guerre civili dei "fassistih" che daranno ragione a questi ultimi. 

Cioè, come fai a votare l'opposizione se questa ha appoggiato il green pass e i vaccini obbligatori governando con Speranza e la Lamorgese? Il centrodestra è complice dell'astensione e dell'attuale situazione, proprio come PD e M5S. In modi diversi, ma alla fine il risultato quello è.

Io non giudico nessuno comunque, però spero che dopo le elezioni se succede qualcosa di male non venga data la colpa ai poveri italiani che già è tanto se hanno avuto il fegato di votare. Il centrodestra non avrà scusanti, se confermati i risultati dei sondaggi.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2022)

*FDI:"nessuna proposta a Bassetti"*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non sono contro il polo europeo.
> 
> Sono contro a questo accrocchio europeo che chiamano UE. Stare di forza con questa attuale gente solo perché siamo vicini secondo me non esiste. Dico, i franzosi e gli ex-nazisti.
> 
> ...


non sono affatto contrario. Il problema è che non si fanno in tre giorni. E che costano


----------



## sunburn (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma non hai scritto 2 post fa questo ?


Ma non devi prenderlo alla lettera, per il buon @gabri65 l’atomica è un po’ come il prezzemolo in cucina…


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non sono affatto contrario. Il problema è che non si fanno in tre giorni. E che costano



all’Esselunga c’è l’offerta. Almeno io ho letto “Offerta bomba”


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non devi prenderlo alla lettera, per il buon @gabri65 l’atomica è un po’ come il prezzemolo in cucina…



Ecco, effettivamente anche con il tuo contributo, il livello intellettuale è quello di una cucina. Diciamo più una mensa, forse.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, effettivamente anche con il tuo contributo, il livello intellettuale è quello di una cucina. Diciamo più una mensa, forse.


Ma quindi come faresti a uscire dal colonialismo americano nel concreto?


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> . Ci sono energie alternative e molto meno costose.


Tipo?


----------



## vota DC (10 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stendiamo un velo pietoso su Cotoletta, ma effettivamente la Meloni cosa vorrà fare in politica estera? All'intervista a Panorama, rispondendo in merito, sembrava di sentire Draghi. Concordo, invece, sulle posizioni contro il gender nelle scuole e aborto.


Farà un Draghi più coerente. PD e il loro avatar economico (Draghi è un keynesiano delle grandi opere inutili in contemporanea al taglio del welfare) ti mandano gli aerei contro la Serbia per aiutare l'amico Clinton, fanno girotondi e hanno traffici strani con gli insorti iracheni quando il presidente non è gradito, poi con Obama sono pronti a invadere la Libia (per CACCIARE l'ENI) e con Biden persino a tagliarsi il gas e fare scoppiare la guerra nucleare (leggendo le dichiarazioni a inizio guerra erano più estremisti loro di Biden stesso). La Meloni sarà azzerbinata agli USA anche quando torneranno i repubblicani al potere mentre il PD garantisco che farà la doppia faccia come al solito.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma quindi come faresti a uscire dal colonialismo americano nel concreto?



Ossignore. Vabbé, ti rispondo se no mi massacri fino a che non lo farò.

Non è facile. Ok? Nessuno dice che lo è.

Devi fare fuori tutto il mondo marcio della politica che si piega agli interessi personali. E già qui purtroppo sarebbe un'utopia. Cominci a fare politiche che salvaguardano il nostro interesse. Tanto per rimanere sull'Ucraina (spelling impeccabile), la pianti di latrare e metterti in prima linea con le sanzioni. Ti dichiari fortemente contrario all'invasione, ma non fai il portavoce fanatico per farti bello, che tanto ci rimetti.

Ci apriamo leggermente alla Cina e alla Russia, senza estremismi. Facciamo capire agli USA che se non ci tengono in palmo di mano, progressivamente li molliamo e passiamo da quell'altra parte. Con accortezza. Idem per quegli altri, cerchi rapporti collaborativi facendo capire che ne hai abbastanza delle influenze americane, ma senza svenderti.

Ti rendi prezioso. Sei prezioso. Perché checché se ne dica l'itaglia è strategicamente importante. Cominci a fare la voce grossa e a decidere per conto tuo, devi farti vedere determinato.

Gli ammerigani si incazzano? E tu ti apri ancora di più verso gli altri. Comincia inoltre a osteggiare qualche base militare. Vedrai che se ci tengono a noi, la finiscono con certi atteggiamenti prepotenti. Una "colonia" cinese o russa nel bel mezzo del Meditaranneo non gli piacerà mica tanto, eh. Colpisci selettivamente le loro multinazionali, che è dove gli fa più male.

E soprattutto, quando partono i bombardieri per la Libia, non gli stendi i tappeti rossi. Quando arrivano i migranti, li respingi al mittente e la smetti di incamerarli, che così se ne vanno a invadere la Francia o la Spagna, poi vedi che si incazzano pure i franzosi con gli ammerigani, dato che è tutto collegato. Ci pensano due volte prima di rifare una cosa del genere.

Sono mai state attuate queste idee che avrebbe anche un bambino delle elementari? Funzionerebbe?

Boh. Ma vale la pena di provarci almeno.

E questo sarebbe il momento più opportuno, vista l'instabilità e la crisi di identità che stanno attraversando.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2022)

*BASTA OFF TOPIC PER CORTESIA. Qua si parla solo delle elezioni politiche in Italia

Potete aprire uno spazio su altri temi*


----------



## ignaxio (10 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2022)

*Visto che non leggete, il topic chiude temporaneamente *


----------



## livestrong (11 Agosto 2022)

Io quando ci saran le elezioni sarò a raffreddarmi le palle in Islanda, l'unica speranza che ho è che quando torno non mi debba sorbire Bassetti o altri idioti in posizioni ministeriali.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Tabacci: Da Di Maio molta autocritica in questi anni, investire su di lui.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

Effettivamente Bassetti va bene come candidato "anti-sistema" del centrodestra, visto che è contro il Green Pass...perchè preferisce quello SUPER  .


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

Raga ma avete sentito la Meloni che accusa di sessismo Letta, perchè ha detto che si sta "incipriando"? Cioè, se fare opposizione significa riprendere le citazioni della Boldrini non se ne esce più dai deliri sinistroidi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Bassetti va bene come candidato "anti-sistema" del centrodestra, visto che è contro il Green Pass...perchè preferisce quello SUPER  .



Bassetti pur di fare il Ministro diventerebbe un no-vax in pochi minuti.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma avete sentito la Meloni che accusa di sessismo Letta, perchè ha detto che si sta "incipriando"? Cioè, se fare opposizione significa riprendere le citazioni della Boldrini non se ne esce più dai deliri sinistroidi.


fa bene, usa la stessa arma pdiota


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Renzi-Calenda: accordo definito, a breve annuncio.


----------



## Sam (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi-Calenda: accordo definito, a breve annuncio.


Prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Bernini, Presidente dei senatori di FI: Terzo polo Renzi-Calenda costola della sinistra.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Prestito con diritto di *riscatto.*



Io direi di ricatto.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi-Calenda: accordo definito, a breve annuncio.


per me finisce come Kessie-Barca


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Bassetti va bene come candidato "anti-sistema" del centrodestra, visto che è contro il Green Pass...perchè preferisce quello SUPER  .



Lei da gangbang, lui cuckolder.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Virologo Burioni: Non sarò candidato alle politiche.


----------



## UDG (11 Agosto 2022)

Come fa un governo a durare se vive di questi accordi fatti solo per vincere le elezioni. È impossibile


----------



## Albijol (11 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che l’unica certezza sia proprio che il nuovo governo non durerà cinque anni.


Se va come dicono le simulazioni la coalizione di destra avrebbe una maggioranza enorme alla Camera e il 50 per cento + 16 senatori al Senato. Se non fanno robe ultrapopulistiche che porterebbero lo spread a valori folli (con conseguente governo tecnico) possono tranquillamente governare 5 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Lascio volentieri che sia Carlo Calenda a guidare la campagna elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Lascio volentieri che sia Carlo Calenda a guidare la campagna elettorale.


Ha seriamente paura di perdere la poltrona. Addirittura si fa guidare da Calenda  .


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

La Meloni comunque deve fare chiarezza su chi metterà ministro alla sanità. La diceria su Bassetti non è passata inosservata, e potrebbe farla perdere dei voti o non farla decollare. Se vuole fare il botto, ha bisogno anche dei voti dei no-vax. Devo dire che la Lega da questo punto di vista si sta mostrando più convincente parlando di modello inglese e mai più green pass.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha seriamente paura di perdere la poltrona. Addirittura si fa guidare da Calenda  .



Manda avanti Calenda per attribuire a lui eventuali figuracce.


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Bassetti va bene come candidato "anti-sistema" del centrodestra, visto che è contro il Green Pass...perchè preferisce quello SUPER  .


Come Bassotto si contraddice in due minuti riferendosi al greenpass..

Inizia: " Se ci sono delle regole vanno rispettate"

Appena gli si fanno notare le leggi contro la discriminazione..

Finisce " A me dei regolamenti legislativi interessano poco "


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bernini, Presidente dei senatori di FI: Terzo polo Renzi-Calenda costola della sinistra.



Non abbiamo certo bisogno della Bernini per comprendere la pagliacciata dell'attuale terzo polo  
Chi vota Calenda/renzi è consapevole che regalerà automaticamente il suo voto al pd


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

L'alleanza Renzi Calenda per me al centro nord, sopratutto nelle grandi città, e fino a a Roma può ottenere ottimi risultati rubando voti al pd, a forza italia ed ai centristi del centrodestra.. ma da Roma in giù faticherà molto


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

Inoltre è notizia di questi minuti che i partiti i cui leader sono Toti, Cesa, Lupi e Brugnaro si uniranno in una lista comune e saranno la "quarta gamba del centrodestra". Ottima notizia visto che se dovessero prendere tra l'1% ed il 2.9% i loro voti non verrebbero persi ma redistribuiti tra i 3 partiti principali del centrodestra


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo certo bisogno della Bernini per comprendere la pagliacciata dell'attuale terzo polo
> Chi vota Calenda/renzi è consapevole che regalerà automaticamente il suo voto al pd



Beenini non è contenta perché i voti per Renzi e Calenda, secondo me, verranno più dagli scontenti di FI che da altrove.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inoltre è notizia di questi minuti che i partiti i cui leader sono Toti, Cesa, Lupi e Brugnaro si uniranno in una lista comune e saranno la "quarta gamba del centrodestra". Ottima notizia visto che se dovessero prendere tra l'1% ed il 2.9% i loro voti non verrebbero persi ma redistribuiti tra i 3 partiti principali del centrodestra


Mammamia...Ho provato un brivido a leggere quei nomi. La feccia proprio...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> fa bene, usa la stessa arma pdiota


No, le vere armi sono quelle che indignano come questa.





O il "cul.ona inchiavabile". Non le armi boldriniane "sessistahhahah", "misogino". Pure la destra si sta vendendo a queste scemenze per paura del mainstream.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Agosto 2022)

Come esistono cespugli di csx,esistono anche i cespugli di cdx  
Comunque proprio % ridicole.

Toti poi che prima di "ritornare" al cdx si faceva intervistare e,tutto tronfio, pareva a capo di un partito del 7-8%...invece a malapena arriva allo 0,8%


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Qualche tempo fa Calenda


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Calenda oggi


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Calenda, il nuovo pagliaccio di corte. La nuova variante del vairuz del degrado politico.

Li sfornano ad orologeria, e noi ci caschiamo, puntualmente, aspettando nuovi apici di buffonate da quello successivo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio non sembra avere troppa fiducia nella vittoria. Infatti ha già deciso di andarsene all'estero 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda oggi


Vomito.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Renzi il migliore dopo De Gasperi


----------



## mandraghe (11 Agosto 2022)

Riporto un aneddoto su Calenda che forse qualcuno non conosce.

Come Ricciardi, anche Calenda ha fatto l'attore: recitò la parte del co-protagonista nello sceneggiato (allora si chiamavano così) Cuore diretto dal nonno Luigi Comencini.

Allego screen:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Riporto un aneddoto su Calenda che forse qualcuno non conosce.
> 
> Come Ricciardi, anche Calenda ha fatto l'attore: recitò la parte del co-protagonista nello sceneggiato (allora si chiamavano così) Cuore diretto dal nonno Luigi Comencini.
> 
> ...



Un politico da libro Cuore insomma


----------



## mandraghe (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un politico da libro Cuore insomma



Nel senso che se non lo voti il cuore te lo mangia?  

Tornando seri, l'Istituto Cattaneo di Bologna ha fatto questa mappa sulla probabile distribuzione dei collegi uninominali tra gli schieramenti.


Ecco i risultati:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Se vince la destra l’Italia torna indietro.​


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Giuseppe Conte: Non vedo la prospettiva di un’alleanza col Pd dopo il voto.​


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Se il prossimo governo ha problemi daremo una mano. 
Per Renzi l’obiettivo è impedire agli altri di fare un *governo di destra destra*, e dover così chiedere a Draghi di tornare.​


----------



## UDG (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se vince la destra l’Italia torna indietro.​


Giustamente fino ad ora siamo andati avanti


----------



## sette (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Conte: Non vedo la prospettiva di un’alleanza col Pd dopo il voto.​


Quindi si alleerà col PD il giorno dopo le elezioni.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se vince la destra l’Italia torna indietro.​



Eh, magari.

Il kretino per definizione crede di aver pronunciato una minaccia.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

Conte: Grillo indispensabile. Insieme in campagna elettorale.​


----------



## Swaitak (11 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, magari.
> 
> Il kretino per definizione crede di aver pronunciato una minaccia.


ma infatti, davanti c'è solo il fosso


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2022)

De Luca


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Conte: Non vedo la prospettiva di un’alleanza col Pd dopo il voto.​


"Fidati fra"


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Agosto 2022)

Finché non si sentirà nessuno parlare dei due enormi problemi dell'Italia, ovvero Scuola e Pensioni, sarà quasi inutile andare a votare.

Non credo alla Meloni duce e Salvini tagliagole, faranno un governo populista e paternalista come piace agli italiani, elargendo mancette e prebende qua e là agli amici come è da almeno 30 anni

L'unica preoccupazione è sui diritti civili (tipo aborto) o sostenibilità del paese per non farlo diventare il Venezuela (Euro & Nato), ma al momento non sembra che corriamo il rischio - viste le proteste sul Green pass, credo che le piazze esploderebbero...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

*Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


Affari Italiani parla di "fonte accreditata". Il motivo di questo possibile governo è la paura dell'Europa che un governo di destra possa essere troppo vicino a Putin.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


Cos'è sta roba, sarebbe un'imposizione dall'alto come gli infiniti governi tecnici. A quel punto converebbe davvero avvicinarsi ai russi e mandare al diavolo gli ammerigani...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


Penso che dopo le elezioni ci sarà un governo di centrodestra, ma a lungo andare nella legislatura potrebbe essere. Specialmente se il centrodestra per avere la maggioranza sarà costretto ad unirsi a Renzi-Calenda, che magari all'inizio diranno di sì, poi faranno crollare l'esecutivo.

Amodeo, intanto, fa un video interessante a riguardo sul "terzo polo".


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

*Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".

Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> e che c'è di strano?
> 
> *Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".
> 
> Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*


Sarebbe la prima riforma sensata da tanti anni a questa parte.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".
> 
> Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*



E lo dicevo che il Berlusca avrebbe fatto i fuochi artificiali, figurati, manco è finito il vecchio governo che già inizia con i deliri.

Per quell'altro idiota di Conte invece, quelle descritte sono delle breaking news scioccanti.

Forse pensava di poter essere indicato dal CDX come premier.


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E lo dicevo che il Berlusca avrebbe fatto i fuochi artificiali, figurati, manco è finito il vecchio governo che già inizia con i deliri.
> 
> Per quell'altro idiota di Conte invece, quelle descritte sono delle breaking news scioccanti.
> 
> Forse pensava di poter essere indicato dal CDX come premier.



Perché voi il presidenzialismo come lo immaginate esattamente? Con Mattarella che resta Presidente emerito come Papa Ratzinger?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perché voi il presidenzialismo come lo immaginate esattamente? Con Mattarella che resta Presidente emerito come Papa Ratzinger?



Ma che domanda è.

Ho solo fatto presente che il Berlusca, come da agenda, non sta più nella pelle di rimettersi a fare la primadonna, quando tutti lo danno per vegetale.


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che domanda è.
> 
> Ho solo fatto presente che il Berlusca, come da agenda, non sta più nella pelle di rimettersi a fare la primadonna, quando tutti lo danno per vegetale.


Ok, dove è il delirio nella dichiarazione che hai citato e commentato?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ok, dove è il delirio nella dichiarazione che hai citato e commentato?



Amico, non capisco i tuoi post, che mi sembrano sinceramente un po' inutilmente polemici.

Ti rispiego, PER LA TERZA VOLTA, che ho solo sottolineato come, secondo me, il Berlusca si sta dando da fare per essere al centro dell'attenzione, e il CDX avrà una bella gatta da pelare a tenerlo sotto controllo, se mai ci possa riuscire. Ma Dio Santo.


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


Il trionfo della democrazia praticamente...Sarebbe la pietra tombale definitiva su questo paese.


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".
> 
> Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*


Ma no dai, io direi di continuare col PD al comando, come negli ultimi undici anni. 
Dal 2011 ad oggi l'Italia é stata gestita perfettamente, perché votare i fascistoni?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".*



Berlusconi sa come far perdere voti al CD.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inoltre è notizia di questi minuti che i partiti i cui leader sono Toti, Cesa, Lupi e Brugnaro si uniranno in una lista comune e saranno la "quarta gamba del centrodestra". Ottima notizia visto che se dovessero prendere tra l'1% ed il 2.9% i loro voti non verrebbero persi ma redistribuiti tra i 3 partiti principali del centrodestra





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Radio Capital: "Spero sia arrivata l'ora del presidenzialismo, voluto da me fin dal 1995. Con l'ok alla riforma, via Mattarella e poi voto per l'elezione diretta del presidente".
> 
> Conte: "Il centrodestra getta la maschera. È pronta la spartizione che prevede Meloni premier, Salvini vice premier e ministro dell'interno e Berlusconi nuovo presidente della repubblica".*


Queste ed altre notizie sembrano chiare e dicono la stessa cosa: il lurido maniaco è tornato a pieno regime. Il boss dell'organizzazione ha riunito tutti, con le buone e con le cattive. A questo punto votare un qualsiasi partito da quel lato è indifferente. Si spartiranno tutte le poltrone, sotto l'egida di una sola figura che è quel porco schifoso di Bellucconne.

Vederlo ricoprire ancora una volta una carica dello Stato sarà una cosa macabra e malata, ma d'altronde come diciamo da ormai moltissimi anni l'Italia è un paese senza futuro; la vedremo cadere pezzo dopo pezzo, divorata da mostri come il suddetto maiale e ovviamente tutti gli altri infami ben noti


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Al Viminale risultano al momento depositati 23 simboli:
Pli Partito Liberale Italiano, Maie-Movimento Associativo Italiani all'estero con Merlo, Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico, Liga Veneta Repubblica, MPL-Movimento Politico Libertas, Partito Unione Nazionale Italiana, Azione-Italia Viva-Calenda, Mastella Noi di Centro Europeisti, Lega-Salvini Premier, De Luca Sindaco D'Italia-Sud chiama Nord, Moderati, Gilet Arancioni -Unione Cattolica Italiana, Sud chiama Nord- Giarrusso, Partito Pensionati al Centro, Panzironi-per Rivoluzione Sanitaria, per l'Italia con Paragone-Italexit, Partito Gay Lgbt+ solidale ambientalista liberale, Libertas-Democrazia Cristiana, PCI, Naturalismo- Movimento Internazionale, Vita, Südtiroler Volkspartei, Movimento delle Libertà.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al Viminale risultano al momento depositati 23 simboli:
> Pli Partito Liberale Italiano, Maie-Movimento Associativo Italiani all'estero con Merlo*, Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico*, Liga Veneta Repubblica, MPL-Movimento Politico Libertas, Partito Unione Nazionale Italiana, Azione-Italia Viva-Calenda, Mastella Noi di Centro Europeisti, Lega-Salvini Premier, *De Luca Sindaco D'Italia*-Sud chiama Nord, Moderati, Gilet Arancioni -Unione Cattolica Italiana, *Sud chiama Nord- Giarrusso*, *Partito Pensionati al Centro*, *Panzironi-per Rivoluzione Sanitaria*, per l'Italia con Paragone-Italexit, *Partito Gay Lgbt+ solidale ambientalista liberale*, Libertas-Democrazia Cristiana, PCI, Naturalismo- Movimento Internazionale, Vita, Südtiroler Volkspartei, Movimento delle Libertà.



ammetto che questo mi attira più di tutti *:*Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al Viminale risultano al momento depositati 23 simboli:
> Pli Partito Liberale Italiano, Maie-Movimento Associativo Italiani all'estero con Merlo, Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico, Liga Veneta Repubblica, MPL-Movimento Politico Libertas, Partito Unione Nazionale Italiana, Azione-Italia Viva-Calenda, Mastella Noi di Centro Europeisti, Lega-Salvini Premier, De Luca Sindaco D'Italia-Sud chiama Nord, Moderati, Gilet Arancioni -Unione Cattolica Italiana, Sud chiama Nord- Giarrusso, Partito Pensionati al Centro, Panzironi-per Rivoluzione Sanitaria, per l'Italia con Paragone-Italexit, Partito Gay Lgbt+ solidale ambientalista liberale, Libertas-Democrazia Cristiana, PCI, Naturalismo- Movimento Internazionale, Vita, Südtiroler Volkspartei, Movimento delle Libertà.



Che livelli ragazzi, roba che il miglior genere fantasy, anche con l'aiuto di droghe pesanti, non sfiorerebbe nemmeno lontanamente.

"Gilet arancioni", "Sud chiama Nord", "Partito gay LGBT+".

"Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico". Ma che stiamo scherzando.

Ma poi Mastella. No, dico, Mastella.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che livelli ragazzi, roba che il miglior genere fantasy, anche con l'aiuto di droghe pesanti, non sfiorerebbe nemmeno lontanamente.
> 
> "Gilet arancioni", "Sud chiama Nord", "Partito gay LGBT+".
> 
> ...



Non si può certo dire che manca il pluralismo


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che dopo le elezioni ci sarà un governo di centrodestra, ma a lungo andare nella legislatura potrebbe essere. Specialmente se il centrodestra per avere la maggioranza sarà costretto ad unirsi a Renzi-Calenda, che magari all'inizio diranno di sì, poi faranno crollare l'esecutivo.
> 
> Amodeo, intanto, fa un video interessante a riguardo sul "terzo polo".


Con la situazione che si prospetta, il CDX potrebbe avere una maggioranza oltre il 60% dei seggi (anche 63-64, col sogno 2/3). Non servirà


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ammetto che questo mi attira più di tutti *:*Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico



In alternativa c’è il Naturalismo-Movimento Internazionale


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In alternativa c’è il Naturismo-Movimento Internazionale


appena ho due minuti cerco i programmi, voglio proprio scoprire cosa propongono


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Liliana Segre alla Meloni: Inizi togliendo la fiamma dal logo del suo partito.​


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Liliana Segre alla Meloni: Inizi togliendo la fiamma dal logo del suo partito.​



Insomma, dobbiamo proprio stare al freddo quest'inverno, il taglio del gas non bastava, pure la fiamma spenta.

Stavo in pensiero per quest'altra grande statista. Questi sono i veri problemi del paese, senti un po' che perle riesce a concepire.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Liliana Segre alla Meloni: Inizi togliendo la fiamma dal logo del suo partito.​


un disco rotto co sto fassismo


----------



## Rudi84 (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Insomma, dobbiamo proprio stare al freddo quest'inverno, il taglio del gas non bastava, pure la fiamma spenta.
> 
> Stavo in pensiero per quest'altra grande statista. Questi sono i veri problemi del paese, senti un po' che perle riesce a concepire.


Io credevo che il pd la segre se la tenesse per l'ultima settimana di campagna elettorale. I prossimi per me sono i maneskin e i ferragnez


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Mara Carafagna: Puntiamo alla continuità con Draghi. Andremo oltre la demagogia di destra e sinistra.


----------



## livestrong (12 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un disco rotto co sto fassismo


Finché se ne continuerà a parlare si eviterà pure una deriva simile, con buona pace di chi se la sogna la notte


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Finché se ne continuerà a parlare si eviterà pure una deriva simile, con buona pace di chi se la sogna la notte


Ma guarda, la democrazia è sospesa in Italia da 10 anni e rotti, vediamo se si arriva a 20 come il fascismo... 

Scherzo, ma neanche troppo, le classifiche su libertà di stampa e interventismo dello stato nelle vite private ci vedono veramente vicini alle cosiddette autocrazie, anche se ci definiamo liberi e belli.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Finché se ne continuerà a parlare si eviterà pure una deriva simile, con buona pace di chi se la sogna la notte


boh a me sembra che ultimamente si stia esagerando perchè non si hanno più argomenti..


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Scherzo, ma neanche troppo, le classifiche su libertà di stampa e interventismo dello stato nelle vite private ci vedono veramente vicini alle cosiddette autocrazie, anche se ci definiamo liberi e belli.


Quello sui famosi report è un discorso abbastanza lungo e andremmo troppo OT. Consiglio solo di leggere le motivazioni alla base della posizione in classifica dell’Italia.
Sul controllo nelle vite private, che dire: di moltissimi cittadini lo Stato italiano non sa nemmeno quanto guadagnino, se abbiano una o più abitazioni di proprietà ecc ecc ecc. Se questo è controllo, i principali Paesi europei sono regimi totalitari in piena regola…


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Liliana Segre alla Meloni: Inizi togliendo la fiamma dal logo del suo partito.​


Tac! Ecco che in campagna elettorale sciolgono anche la Liliana.
Già pronto lo schema: se la Meloni dovesse replicare anche con tutta l'educazione del mondo, non ci sarà nulla da fare: titoloni di Repubblica & co. del tipo: "La capa dei fascisti offende la Segre" "Appello al Presidentedellarepubblica perchè sciolga Fratelli d'Italia" e compagnia cantante.
Poi se questa (rispettabilissima) signora inizia a stare un pò sugli zebedei a tanti, a sinistra non inizino a dire che è fassismo, eh...


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non siamo destinati al disastro, già ci siamo affogati dentro perché qualcuno ci ha messo in questa condizione da tempo.
> 
> A me frega zero della flat-tax, non sono un esperto, se risistemano tutto il resto va bene. Di sicuro le tasse di adesso sono oppressive all'inverosimile. Sono per caso state condotte delle simulazioni computerizzate per prevedere che non funzionerà? Doveva funzionare il RdC, si è visto il risultato.
> 
> ...


d 'accordo, ma quello che tu citi sono cambi culturali che hanno bisogno di tempi troppo lunghi rispetto alla ns politica (purtroppo..)


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quello sui famosi report è un discorso abbastanza lungo e andremmo troppo OT. Consiglio solo di leggere le motivazioni alla base della posizione in classifica dell’Italia.
> Sul controllo nelle vite private, che dire: di moltissimi cittadini lo Stato italiano non sa nemmeno quanto guadagnino, se abbiano una o più abitazioni di proprietà ecc ecc ecc. Se questo è controllo, i principali Paesi europei sono regimi totalitari in piena regola…


Che non esista libertà di stampa non serve un report, basta avere gli occhi. Sì, c'è l'evasione e puoi fare il.furbo, ma secondo te durante il fascismo a parte inneggiare al duce e altre boiate si viveva così diversamente? I totalitarismi attecchiscono proprio.perché garantiscono una certa percezione al popolo, sta storia di rievocare il.fascismo fa ridere proprio perché la supposta democrazia attuale manco lo è se guardi a che punto di stadio di decadenza e sfacelo sia arrivata. Chi lo rievoca come facile slogan è in malafede, direi anche i centenari ancora vivi dell'epoca.ormai. Mio nonno che ha combattuto nell'armir ed è pure stato bistrattato dal regime al ritorno, mi ricordo che ne parlavao meglio che di molti periodi repubblicani e democratici dal punto di vista dell'uomo comune, poi quello che finisce sui libri di storia è un'altra roba.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quello sui famosi report è un discorso abbastanza lungo e andremmo troppo OT. Consiglio solo di leggere le motivazioni alla base della posizione in classifica dell’Italia.
> Sul controllo nelle vite private, che dire: di moltissimi cittadini lo Stato italiano non sa nemmeno quanto guadagnino, se abbiano una o più abitazioni di proprietà ecc ecc ecc. Se questo è controllo, i principali Paesi europei sono regimi totalitari in piena regola…



Eh beh, questa sì che è onestà intellettuale.

Basta citare due episodi estremi, anche se non si sa in quale proporzione, magari 99%+1%, e si copre tutto lo spettro intermedio possibile.

Della serie, ci impongono il greenpass fascista, però c'abbiamo questo forum dove gliene diciamo di tutti i colori, eh, quindi siamo liberi.

Lo stato (s minuscola) c'ha il controllo dove gli pare. A me arrivano cartelle esattoriali per ammanchi di un paio di euro risalenti a 5 anni fa, quindi dovrei pensare che è uno stato che combatte l'evasione fiscale in modo assolutamente impeccabile, giusto?

Fammi il piacere, via.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Concludo l'OT dicendo che la democrazia/capitalismo decadente in cui viviamo ha appaltato alle grandi corporazioni il controllo delle nostre vite (big tech, big pharma, ecc), che si traduce in controllo e sfruttamento economico il 99% del tempo, ma in momenti ci crisi (percepita o supposta) subito ne prendono le redini e lo abbiamo visto nel 2020, robe da Corea del Nord in tutti i paesi occidentali liberi e belli.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2022)

Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:

siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti

le leggi anti ebraiche sono state un'infamità

condanniamo la guerra e l'invasione russa all'ucraina senza se e senza ma

VIDEO fatto in 3 lingue diverse


----------



## __king george__ (12 Agosto 2022)

questo video mi è piaciuto molto..condivido tutto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:
> 
> siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti
> 
> ...



Però...hai capito la Melona ?
Francese,Inglese e Spagnolo.

Ero fermo allo spagnolo e ad un poco poco di inglese (visto che qualche giorno fa è stata massacrata per il suo "inglese scadente")
Eppure non mi sembra al livello dello ....SHISH


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però...hai capito la Melona ?
> Francese,Inglese e Spagnolo.
> 
> Ero fermo allo spagnolo e ad un poco poco di inglese (visto che qualche giorno fa è stata massacrata per il suo "inglese scadente")
> Eppure non mi sembra al livello dello ....SHISH


Mi ricordo l'inglese del grande statista Renzi o i due caballeros Letta e Calenda che si ergono a protettori della democrazia...


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:
> 
> siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti
> 
> ...


presentabile in EU, meglio di Shish e Giarrusso


----------



## Franz64 (12 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:
> 
> siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti
> 
> ...


Si è dimenticata di dire anti-diritti. Copione preparato ad arte. Non siete fascisti ma siete estremisti di destra con tutto ciò che comporta purtroppo. Un programma da mettersi le mani dei capelli. Ci metteranno poco gli italiani a capire che tragedia sarà per il paese un governo Meloni-Salvini, condito dal Berlusconismo più becero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo l'inglese del grande statista Renzi o i due caballeros Letta e Calenda che si ergono a protettori della democrazia...



Questa è stata una figura di  storica,con i risolini dei tizi seduti dietro.






Mi vergogno ancor aio per lui


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al Viminale risultano al momento depositati 23 simboli:
> Pli Partito Liberale Italiano, Maie-Movimento Associativo Italiani all'estero con Merlo, Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico, Liga Veneta Repubblica, MPL-Movimento Politico Libertas, Partito Unione Nazionale Italiana, Azione-Italia Viva-Calenda, Mastella Noi di Centro Europeisti, Lega-Salvini Premier, De Luca Sindaco D'Italia-Sud chiama Nord, Moderati, Gilet Arancioni -Unione Cattolica Italiana, Sud chiama Nord- Giarrusso, Partito Pensionati al Centro, Panzironi-per Rivoluzione Sanitaria, per l'Italia con Paragone-Italexit, Partito Gay Lgbt+ solidale ambientalista liberale, Libertas-Democrazia Cristiana, PCI, Naturalismo- Movimento Internazionale, Vita, Südtiroler Volkspartei, Movimento delle Libertà.


Partito Gay Lgbt+

Comunque voi non avete un partito che abbiamo noi

Il partito dei vegani che manca nella lista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Si è dimenticata di dire anti-diritti. Copione preparato ad arte. Non siete fascisti ma siete estremisti di destra con tutto ciò che comporta purtroppo. Un programma da mettersi le mani dei capelli. *Ci metteranno poco gli italiani a capire che tragedia sarà per il paese un governo Meloni-Salvini, condito dal Berlusconismo più becero.*



Dopo 10 anni di tragedie "sinistre",se proprio tragedia deve essere,almeno passiamo a destra e cambiamo un pò gli attori in gioco  

Ma ancora non vi siete stancati di questa sinistra che governa in lungo e in largo e poi,dopo gli innumerevoli fallimenti,finisce sempre per dare incolpare l'opposizione ?
Non vi siete stancati di chi,come unico punto del programma,ha ancora la "smacchiata del giaguaro" e la "cacciata ai fascisti immaginari" ?
Non vi siete stancati di chi fa accordi con tutti NON per governare,ma per impedire ad altri di farlo ?

certe volte rimango di stucco


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Si è dimenticata di dire anti-diritti. Copione preparato ad arte. Non siete fascisti ma siete estremisti di destra con tutto ciò che comporta purtroppo. Un programma da mettersi le mani dei capelli. Ci metteranno poco gli italiani a capire che tragedia sarà per il paese un governo Meloni-Salvini, condito dal Berlusconismo più becero.


Urca, ma qual è la soluzione allora, altri governi anti democratici alla PD in salsa europea? No chiedo...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dopo 10 anni di tragedie "sinistre",se proprio tragedia deve essere,almeno passiamo a destra e cambiamo un pò gli attori in gioco
> 
> Ma ancora non vi siete stancati di questa sinistra che governa in lungo e in largo e poi,dopo gli innumerevoli fallimenti,finisce sempre per dare incolpare l'opposizione ?
> Non vi siete stancati di chi,come unico punto del programma,ha ancora la "smacchiata del giaguaro" e la "cacciata ai fascisti immaginari" ?
> ...


Il PD ci protegge da fascismo, non lo sapevi? 

E Grillo ci protegge dagli zombie...


----------



## gabri65 (12 Agosto 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Si è dimenticata di dire anti-diritti. Copione preparato ad arte. Non siete fascisti ma siete estremisti di destra con tutto ciò che comporta purtroppo. Un programma da mettersi le mani dei capelli. Ci metteranno poco gli italiani a capire che tragedia sarà per il paese un governo Meloni-Salvini, condito dal Berlusconismo più becero.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Agosto 2022)

*Altri simboli depositati:
Partito Sardo D’Azione, Movimento Poeti d’Azione, Popolo Idea Libertà, Cambiamo!, Innovazione Italia, Free, Ppa-Popolo Partite Iva, Moviment Friûl, Partito Comunista dei Lavoratori, Nuova Italia, Democrazia Liberale, Partito della Follia, La luce del Sud -Giusy Papale, Viva la libertà- Giunta Presidente, Gente D’Italia-Popolo libero solidale, Use-Stati Uniti d’Europa degli Stati aderenti all’Euro, Partito Repubblicano italiano, Pli Partito Liberale italiano, Lista Marco Pannella, Forza Italia-Berlusconi Presidente, Alternativa per l’Italia-No Green Pass, Forza del Popolo- Musso Premier, l’Italia sè desta, Italia Moderata, Noi Moderati, Alternativa, Democrazia Cristiana, Alternativa Popolare, Partito degli Europei e dei Liberali, Forza Nuova - Apf e Impegno Civico-Di Maio.*


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Andremo oltre il 3%. Terzo polo lista solitaria. Renzi e Calenda due estremisti che aiutano la destra.​


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Altri simboli depositati:
> Partito Sardo D’Azione, Movimento Poeti d’Azione, Popolo Idea Libertà, Cambiamo!, Innovazione Italia, Free, Ppa-Popolo Partite Iva, Moviment Friûl, Partito Comunista dei Lavoratori, Nuova Italia, Democrazia Liberale, *_Partito della Follia, _*La luce del Sud -Giusy Papale, Viva la libertà- Giunta Presidente, Gente D’Italia-Popolo libero solidale, Use-Stati Uniti d’Europa degli Stati aderenti all’Euro, Partito Repubblicano italiano, Pli Partito Liberale italiano, Lista Marco Pannella, Forza Italia-Berlusconi Presidente, Alternativa per l’Italia-No Green Pass, Forza del Popolo- Musso Premier, l’Italia sè desta, Italia Moderata, Noi Moderati, Alternativa, Democrazia Cristiana, Alternativa Popolare, Partito degli Europei e dei Liberali, Forza Nuova - Apf e Impegno Civico-Di Maio.*



Voglio il programma del Partito della Follia.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Queste ed altre notizie sembrano chiare e dicono la stessa cosa: il lurido maniaco è tornato a pieno regime. Il boss dell'organizzazione ha riunito tutti, con le buone e con le cattive. A questo punto votare un qualsiasi partito da quel lato è indifferente. Si spartiranno tutte le poltrone, sotto l'egida di una sola figura che è quel porco schifoso di Bellucconne.
> 
> Vederlo ricoprire ancora una volta una carica dello Stato sarà una cosa macabra e malata, ma d'altronde come diciamo da ormai moltissimi anni l'Italia è un paese senza futuro; la vedremo cadere pezzo dopo pezzo, divorata da mostri come il suddetto maiale e ovviamente tutti gli altri infami ben noti


Berlusconi è stato letteralmente, a mani bassi, il premier migliore degli ultimi 30 anni. O quantomeno il meno peggio


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:
> 
> siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti
> 
> ...


I problemi dell'Italia. Non la voterò comunque, e questo video non fa altro che convincermi ancora di più a non votarla.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I problemi dell'Italia. Non la voterò comunque, e questo video non fa altro che convincermi ancora di più a non votarla.


E spiego il perchè: la Meloni si preoccupa dell'agenda piddina di dire "mai più fascismo". Ma che mi frega a me? 

A me preoccupa l'ambiguità sul Green Pass. Non ho sentito dalla Meloni un "mai più greenpass" e La Russa a La Verità alla domanda precisa ha risposto sviando dicendo "Non è questione di Green Pass si o no. L'importante è evitare tutte le restrizioni di questi anni".


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato letteralmente, a mani bassi, il premier migliore degli ultimi 30 anni. O quantomeno il meno peggio


Posto che andrebbe dimostrata tale affermazione, cercando di separare l'effettivo contributo del premier di turno dal contesto e dal periodo in sé (per lo stesso bias tante persone al sud d'Italia ancora affermano, convintamente, che la mafia pur con i suoi difetti dava lavoro), tu stesso dici giustamente come sia il meno peggio, quindi a piene mani nella categoria dei peggio. E di questa storia che si vota Tizio perché è meno peggio degli altri mi sono rotto le scatole. Parlo a titolo personale chiaramente. Mai andrò a votare un ladro, anche se ha rubato meno degli altri. Nessuno ci costringe a trovare per forza un partito a cui dare il voto. 

Questo tenendo da parte tutto ciò che è stato e che è Belluccone, e ciò che rappresenta. Lì pesco mille motivi per provare disgusto al sol pensiero della sua faccia di cera. No grazie. Edel tutto legittimo che a questo giro torni il maiale e la sua cricca, ma non mi riterro' responsabile di avergli dato il voto


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2022)

*Repubblica parla di una rilevazione commissionata dal Nazareno e arrivata ai partiti alleati dove un campo largo comprendente PD, Renzi-Calenda e grillini con Fratoianni e Bonelli supererebbe il centrodestra 47% a 45%. Per tale sondaggio, inoltre, ci sarebbe un calo di FDI e FI ed una risalita dei grillini al 13%.

Ma Letta continua a chiudere dicendo che "per queste elezioni non c'è possibilità di un dialogo con Conte".*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Per i miliardari come Berlusconi la flat tax è molto vantaggiosa, per gli altri no.​


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica parla di una rilevazione commissionata dal Nazareno e arrivata ai partiti alleati dove un campo largo comprendente PD, Renzi-Calenda e grillini con Fratoianni e Bonelli supererebbe il centrodestra 47% a 45%. Per tale sondaggio, inoltre, ci sarebbe un calo di FDI e FI ed una risalita dei grillini al 13%.
> 
> Ma Letta continua a chiudere dicendo che "per queste elezioni non c'è possibilità di un dialogo con Conte".*


I grillini al 13% in quale pianeta? Poi vorrei che mi spiegassero come fanno a dire che renzi e calenda insieme potrebbero arrivare in doppia cifra quando i loro partiti singoli non arrivano neanche al 3%


----------



## Sam (13 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Meloni diretta e senza fronzoli chiarisce:
> 
> siamo assolutamente e senza ambiguità anti-fascisti,anti-comunisti e anti-nazisti
> 
> ...


C’era bisogno di un video della Meloni per confermare che FdI non è un partito fascista ed è atlantista fino al midollo?

Io lo dicevo qui dentro da un po’, ma si fa finta di non capire.


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Agosto 2022)

*Anche Letta pubblica un video in 3 lingue come Meloni*  
Cos'è una gara a chi conosce meglio le lingue? Che trash. 

A proposito di trash, *alla stazione Cadorna di Milano va in loop e su tutti gli schermi Belluccone e l'inno di Sforza Italia*. 
*I passanti: "Devo passare dalla stazione tutti i giorni, sembra di essere negli anni '90, non se ne può più". *
Troppo poco Berlusca, fai all-in e tira fuori l'intero budget elettorale mandando Forza Italia a reti tv unificate, radio, stazioni, aeroporti, piazze. Voglio sentirla anche in montagna quando faccio trekking


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Per i miliardari come Berlusconi la flat tax è molto vantaggiosa, per gli altri no.​



Mente sapendo di mentire, dato che la proposta è per le Partite Iva fino a 100k.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Anche Letta pubblica un video in 3 lingue come Meloni*
> Cos'è una gara a chi conosce meglio le lingue? Che trash.
> 
> A proposito di trash, *alla stazione Cadorna di Milano va in loop e su tutti gli schermi Belluccone e l'inno di Sforza Italia*.
> ...


La signora si è fatta passare il DVD


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Per i miliardari come Berlusconi la flat tax è molto vantaggiosa, per gli altri no.​



Nonostante le critiche,potrebbe essere vantaggiosa per tutti.
Però non quella al 15% tanto pompata da salvini.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mente sapendo di mentire, dato che la proposta è per le Partite Iva fino a 100k.


Fino a 65 mila x le partire Iva c'è già. Che senso avrebbe alzarla ancora? Un conto invece sarebbe metterla x i lavoratori dipendenti anche lì fino a 65 mila euro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mente sapendo di mentire, dato che la proposta è per le Partite Iva fino a 100k.



Quella esiste già,è il regime forfettario che attualmente arriva fino a 65k
Con aliquota al 15% sull'imponibile (ridotta al 5% per i primissimi 5 anni)

Ma bisogna stare attenti a non sgarrare,perchè se malauguratamente si dovessero oltrepassare i 75k (anche sforare di un solo €),poi saranno dolori 

Magari riuscissero ad alzare la soglia fino a 100k .
150k sarebbe ancora meglio 
In italia abbiamo un sacco di nomadi digitali ormai espatriati all'estero (principalmente Malta,Estonia,Portogallo e Romania) per colpa della p.iva ormai uccisa dalle tasse (solo in Italia ovviamente) e dalla burocrazia.

Molti potrebbero tornare e soprattutto,molti (che attualmente sono "sommersi") potrebbero finalmente mettersi in regola.


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Fino a 65 mila x le partire Iva c'è già. Che senso avrebbe alzarla ancora? Un conto invece sarebbe metterla x i lavoratori dipendenti anche lì fino a 65 mila euro


65k per i forfettari. Il che vuol dire costringere migliaia di ditte a fare nero, a non assumere, a non acquistare per non uscire dai paletti. Sia inteso, va benissimo, ma portarla a 100k e per tutti darebbe immediatamente la possibilità a migliaia di ditte di crescere, ai dipendenti di avere un salario immediatamente più alto, a imprenditori di incassare (e spendere privatamente) di più. L’idea è intelligente e porterebbe sicuramente un extra gettito, altrettanto certamente non ha copertura immediata ma a medio termine. Però dal punto di vista economico è assolutamente la manovra migliore per dare uno shock immediato.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quella esiste già,è il regime forfettario che attualmente arriva fino a 65k
> Con aliquota al 15% sull'imponibile (ridotta al 5% per i primissimi 5 anni)
> 
> Ma bisogna stare attenti a non sgarrare,perchè se malauguratamente si dovessero oltrepassare i 75k (anche sforare di un solo €),poi saranno dolori
> ...



La proposta è estenderla fino a 100k+flat tax incrementale


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Anche Letta pubblica un video in 3 lingue come Meloni*
> Cos'è una gara a chi conosce meglio le lingue? Che trash.
> 
> A proposito di trash, *alla stazione Cadorna di Milano va in loop e su tutti gli schermi Belluccone e l'inno di Sforza Italia*.
> ...



Suppongo che avrà usato i dialetti nordafricani.

Che pappagallo. Stupidità a livelli mai visti.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> 65k per i forfettari. Il che vuol dire costringere migliaia di ditte a fare nero, a non assumere, a non acquistare per non uscire dai paletti. Sia inteso, va benissimo, ma portarla a 100k e per tutti darebbe immediatamente la possibilità a migliaia di ditte di crescere, ai dipendenti di avere un salario immediatamente più alto, a imprenditori di incassare (e spendere privatamente) di più. L’idea è intelligente e porterebbe sicuramente un extra gettito, altrettanto certamente non ha copertura immediata ma a medio termine. Però dal punto di vista economico è assolutamente la manovra migliore per dare uno shock immediato.


Vuol dire solo spostare i problemi che hai elencato dai 65mila ai 100mila euro...


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire solo spostare i problemi che hai elencato dai 65mila ai 100mila euro...


Perdonami ma no. La flat tax non sarebbe solo per i forfettari, quindi i problemi scompaiono. Inoltre non sarebbe un tetto, quindi oltre i 100k uno paga di più solo sull’eccedenza, non perde il vantaggio su tutto rendendo impensabile passare la soglia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Fino a 65 mila x le partire Iva c'è già. *Che senso avrebbe alzarla ancora?* Un conto invece sarebbe metterla x i lavoratori dipendenti anche lì fino a 65 mila euro



Oltre a quello che dice controcorrente,anche per non far morire di fame le persone che hanno scelto il regime forfettario (visto che già passare al regime ordinario sarebbe come mettersi un cappio attorno al collo)

Ci sono lavori che hanno un margine molto risicato.
Fatturare fino a 65k per poi ritrovarsi nel conto solo 9-10k non è tanto carino.
Alzando la soglia riusciresti sicuramente a portare più moneta a casa e magari a riportare qualcuno sulla retta via.

Poi parliamoci chiaramente : 65k (di fatturato) è una cifra ridicola.
Imporre questo limite significa sbarrare la strada alla crescita economica/lavorativa delle persone


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Suppongo che avrà usato i dialetti nordafricani.
> 
> Che pappagallo. Stupidità a livelli mai visti.


Inglese, francese, spagnolo. Copia e incolla.
Bravo diLetta, 28/30 anche per te.
E' un modo per far vedere che fanno i compiti per casa? Che non sono come Renzie?
Perché questa urgenza di parlare in altre lingue? Se sono in arrivo le elezioni nazionali, non farebbero meglio a parlare in italiano agli italiani?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Inglese, francese, spagnolo. Copia e incolla.
> Bravo diLetta, 28/30 anche per te.
> E' un modo per far vedere che fanno i compiti per casa? Che non sono come Renzie?
> Perché questa urgenza di parlare in altre lingue? Se sono in arrivo le elezioni nazionali, non farebbero meglio a parlare in italiano agli italiani?



Ma la Melona la posso capire, visto che può essere una specie di messaggio all'Europa, dove hanno una gran paura che governi. Parlare in più lingue dà una sensazione di non chiusura totale alla UE.

Il kretino per definizione, invece, ha ottenuto il suo scopo, cioè non solo sfruttare un'idea avuta da altri, ma anche di danneggiarli, visto che adesso l'iniziativa della Melona passa come banale populismo (e infatti si usa il plurale per accomunarli).


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mente sapendo di mentire, dato che la proposta è per le Partite Iva fino a 100k.



Allora non si può semplicemente abbassare le aliquote GIÀ esistenti per i redditi basso/normali?


----------



## Controcorrente (13 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Allora non si può semplicemente abbassare le aliquote GIÀ esistenti per i redditi basso/normali?


Tutto si può fare e abbassare le aliquote è (per me) sempre il modo giusto di muovere l’economia capitalista. Però è ovvio che per coprire il minor gettito iniziale devi diminuire il sommerso e incentivare assunzioni e crescita aziendale e questo, anche se può essere antipatico dirlo, è più semplice se togli i paletti ai forfettari e se incentivi maggiormente chi può aumentare il fatturato e al momento non lo fa (quindi gli autonomi / piccoli imprenditori). Fermo restando che una flat tax deve convenire a tutti (quindi fino dalla prima aliquota imho), è evidente che il vantaggio dal punto di vista economico lo hai maggiormente dando un vantaggio a chi attualmente di tasse paga / pagherebbe uno sproposito.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma no. La flat tax non sarebbe solo per i forfettari, quindi i problemi scompaiono. Inoltre non sarebbe un tetto, quindi oltre i 100k uno paga di più solo sull’eccedenza, non perde il vantaggio su tutto rendendo impensabile passare la soglia.


Io avevo scritto in risposta ad altro utente che diceva che la flat tax riguarda le partite Iva fino a 100mila euro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

*Polemiche per il PD Piemonte che inserisce il logo del PD vicino ad un'immagine di Piero Angela. Il logo è stato rimosso dopo qualche ora.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polemiche per il PD Piemonte che inserisce il logo del PD vicino ad un'immagine di Piero Angela. Il logo è stato rimosso dopo qualche ora.*



Ahahahahah @gabri65 lo avevi pronosticato tu


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Agosto 2022)

Ho appena letto che lega nel programma elettorale parla di aumentare la durata dello stato di emergenza...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah @gabri65 lo avevi pronosticato tu



Ma era facilissimo. Più che prevedibile, era proprio matematico.

Fanno schifo dalla sordida malafede che emanano, andrebbero denunciati 'sti lebbrosi. E i soliti capiscers gli fanno pure gli applausi per queste oscenità. Mah.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2022)

Gina Lollobrigida, 95 anni, candidata al Senato a Latina per Italia Sovrana e Popolare.


E c'è ancora chi si ostina a dire che l'Italia non è il paese più bello del mondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polemiche per il PD Piemonte che inserisce il logo del PD vicino ad un'immagine di Piero Angela. Il logo è stato rimosso dopo qualche ora.*



sciacalli..


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Polemiche per il PD Piemonte che inserisce il logo del PD vicino ad un'immagine di Piero Angela. Il logo è stato rimosso dopo qualche ora.*


Ieri i telegiornali e le solite testate serve dei padroni sottolineavano sempre che il padre di Piero Angela era antifascista. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gina Lollobrigida, 95 anni, candidata al Senato a Latina per Italia Sovrana e Popolare.
> 
> 
> E c'è ancora chi si ostina a dire che l'Italia non è il paese più bello del mondo.


Ma è pazza? Vuole subire una damnatio memoriae sulla sua carriera?  

Grande!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gina Lollobrigida, 95 anni, candidata al Senato a Latina per Italia Sovrana e Popolare.
> 
> 
> E c'è ancora chi si ostina a dire che l'Italia non è il paese più bello del mondo.



La Lollo lo sa di essere candidata?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Lollo lo sa di essere candidata?


è candidata per posta


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma è pazza? Vuole subire una damnatio memoriae sulla sua carriera?
> 
> Grande!




E subito mi sovviene questa perla:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è candidata per posta



Ha comunque assicurato che farà massimo due mandati


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che lega nel programma elettorale parla di aumentare la durata dello stato di emergenza...


LOL, tutto vero.






Uahahahahahahah, ridicoli.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> LOL, tutto vero.
> 
> Uahahahahahahah, ridicoli.


Almeno hanno l'onestà di dirlo già nel programma. Ma poi, propongono ancora i mostri draghiani tipo Cingolani, Figliuolo ecc.

Per me, ancora una volta, gli italiani lo prenderanno in quel posto.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> LOL, tutto vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tra Bassetti e sta cosa mi è già passata la voglia, dovrò cercarmi un partitino del ca...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però...hai capito la Melona ?
> Francese,Inglese e Spagnolo.
> 
> Ero fermo allo spagnolo e ad un poco poco di inglese (visto che qualche giorno fa è stata massacrata per il suo "inglese scadente")
> Eppure non mi sembra al livello dello ....SHISH


se non sbaglio ha diploma di liceo linguistico se non sapesse dire due frasi in inglese, francese e spagnolo sarebbe preoccupante


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra Bassetti e sta cosa mi è già passata la voglia, dovrò cercarmi un partitino del ca...



Il Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico che propone?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tra Bassetti e sta cosa mi è già passata la voglia, dovrò cercarmi un partitino del ca...


Basta essere svegli e razionali. 

Un vero partito d'opposizione non avrebbe mai appoggiato Draghi. In Francia, Macron ha proposto la stessa identica cosa, ossia il "governo di unità nazionale", ma Le Pen e Melenchon hanno risposto picche, ne sono rimasti fuori e hanno votato contro il Green Pass facendolo abolire. La differenza tra opposizioni e oppofinzioni.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Sacro Romano Impero Cattolico che propone?


spendere il 2% del Pil in centurioni


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Altra ambiguità sul GP da parte di La Russa, che è l'intervista di cui vi parlavo dove il giornalista gli dà persino l'assist per ammettere che non ci sarà più. Cioè, perchè non dire "mai più green pass?". Che cosa avete intenzione di fare???


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gina Lollobrigida, 95 anni, candidata al Senato a Latina per Italia Sovrana e Popolare.
> 
> 
> E c'è ancora chi si ostina a dire che l'Italia non è il paese più bello del mondo.


Ingroia ha detto che è _perfettamente lucida_.

Cetto Laqualunque aveva capito tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altra ambiguità sul GP da parte di La Russa, che è l'intervista di cui vi parlavo dove il giornalista gli dà persino l'assist per ammettere che non ci sarà più. Cioè, perchè non dire "mai più green pass?". Che cosa avete intenzione di fare???


Io ero pro GP, ma semplicemente non ci sarà più bisogno. Ormai quella fase è chiusa, tranquillo. FDI poi si è sempre opposta


----------



## UDG (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affari Italiani lancia un clamoroso rumor: Draghi bis con Meloni e Letta vice.*


Che è sto schifo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io ero pro GP, ma semplicemente non ci sarà più bisogno. Ormai quella fase è chiusa, tranquillo. FDI poi si è sempre opposta


Bene, allora dici chiaramente che non ci sarà più. Certe risposte poco decise di certo non convincono gli elettori contro il governo Draghi.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che è sto schifo



I soliti rumors fasulli di Affari Italiani. Non ci sarà alcuna necessità


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora dici chiaramente che non ci sarà più. Certe risposte poco decise di certo non convincono gli elettori contro il governo Draghi.



Alcuni possono parlare anche del GP per viaggiare. La maggior parte della popolazione era favorevole alla misura, è meglio rimanere con un profilo più basso su questioni ormai finite.
Ma tu alle europee votasti la Lega?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alcuni possono parlare anche del GP per viaggiare. La maggior parte della popolazione era favorevole alla misura, è meglio rimanere con un profilo più basso su questioni ormai finite.
> Ma tu alle europee votasti la Lega?


No, ero deciso a votare Salvini anni fa, prima delle elezioni del 2018 ma poi ho lasciato perdere con i grandi partiti. Per me Salvini ha gettato la maschera fin dalla mancata sfiducia a Mattarella e la caduta del governo gialloverde, dove da una parte parlava male del M5S voltagabbana e dall'altra si incontrava con Renzi e Verdini per accordarsi sul governo Draghi. Sono tutti un unico partito per me.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che è sto schifo


Lo scenario di coalizione più probabile tra quelli proposti fino ad ora.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Per quanto riguarda i "volti noti": la Lega candida Annalisa Chirico (giornalista) e Hoara Borselli (attrice, vincitrice della prima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle e neogiornalista spesso ospite nei talk Mediaset)*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Per quanto riguarda i "volti noti": la Lega candida Annalisa Chirico (giornalista) e Hoara Borselli (attrice, vincitrice della prima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle e neogiornalista spesso ospite nei talk Mediaset)*


La Chirico è una piddina infiltrata nelle oppofinzioni. Altra ultrà del green pass.

La Borselli non male...Intendo esteticamente  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Io comunque più passa il tempo e più sono seriamente intenzionato a votare Teodori e Cunial. Paradossalmente, nello schifo più totale, mi sembrano i più "presentabili" ed è tutto dire. 

Che dir si voglia, sono l'unico raggruppamento fatto da gente che condivide le stesse idee al punto che hanno rinunciato a fare alleanza con Toscano e co, perchè non del tutto affini. 

Vi invito a leggere il loro programma e, personalmente, condivido il 99% circa di quello che c'è scritto.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io comunque più passa il tempo e più sono seriamente intenzionato a votare Teodori e Cunial. Paradossalmente, nello schifo più totale, mi sembrano i più "presentabili" ed è tutto dire.
> 
> Che dir si voglia, sono l'unico raggruppamento fatto da gente che condivide le stesse idee al punto che hanno rinunciato a fare alleanza con Toscano e co, perchè non del tutto affini.
> 
> Vi invito a leggere il loro programma e, personalmente, condivido il 99% circa di quello che c'è scritto.


Il partito si chiama "Vita" ed sul web si fanno chiamare "Vota la Vita".


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altra ambiguità sul GP da parte di La Russa, che è l'intervista di cui vi parlavo dove il giornalista gli dà persino l'assist per ammettere che non ci sarà più. Cioè, perchè non dire "mai più green pass?". Che cosa avete intenzione di fare???



Scusa Fabri, ma puoi accettare che il Green Pass non sia un problema per il 95% della popolazione che lo ha visto solo come una misura per rendere obbligatorio il vaccino in una fase emergenziale? Capisco benissimo che non sia la tua idea, come capisco benissimo che per alcuni il fatto che lo stato imponga il vaccino è il demonio puro (se poi lo fa ai bambini o ai turisti invece pare non esserlo, se impone la velocità massima in auto pare non esserlo, se obbliga le cinture di scurezza pare non esserlo etc etc.)... però, fermo restando che FDI si farà una ragione se manca il tuo voto, dicendo una frase del genere sono molti più i voti che perdi che quelli che guadagni.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa Fabri, ma puoi accettare che il Green Pass *non sia un problema per il 95% della popolazione* che lo ha visto solo come una misura per rendere obbligatorio il vaccino in una fase emergenziale? Capisco benissimo che non sia la tua idea, come capisco benissimo che per alcuni il fatto che lo stato imponga il vaccino è il demonio puro (se poi lo fa ai bambini o ai turisti invece pare non esserlo, se impone la velocità massima in auto pare non esserlo, se obbliga le cinture di scurezza pare non esserlo etc etc.)... però, fermo restando che FDI si farà una ragione se manca il tuo voto, dicendo una frase del genere sono molti più i voti che perdi che quelli che guadagni.


Bar, ristoranti e parrucchieri vuoti con il Green pass. Fine della storia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Meloni risponde all'appello di Segre sulla rimozione della fiamma nel partito: "Non lo faremo, ne andiamo fieri".

Calenda: "Sono stato l'unico avversario che ha riconosciuto alla Meloni la nettezza delle sue affermazioni contro il fascismo. Ma tenere il simbolo di un partito fascista come l'MSI è un errore".*


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io comunque più passa il tempo e più sono seriamente intenzionato a votare Teodori e Cunial. Paradossalmente, nello schifo più totale, mi sembrano i più "presentabili" ed è tutto dire.
> 
> Che dir si voglia, sono l'unico raggruppamento fatto da gente che condivide le stesse idee al punto che hanno rinunciato a fare alleanza con Toscano e co, perchè non del tutto affini.
> 
> Vi invito a leggere il loro programma e, personalmente, condivido il 99% circa di quello che c'è scritto.


E questo è emblematico. Hai trovato il tuo partito.

Poi quando si contano i voti alla fine, spero che tutti capiscano che questa sommossa antiscientifica fa tanto rumore, ma nella realtà dei fatti non è condivisa da nessuno o quasi. Perchè onestamente bisogna anche dare il giusto peso alle cose, non è che se alla maggior parte delle persone dei presunti danni di 5g e vaccini non frega nulla, dei complotti mondiali scoperti nei gruppi Facebook nemmeno (cerco di non giudicare chi invece lo pensa e ritenerla una libera opinione.. anche se la tentazione è forte) si debba per forza imporre questo come punto fondamentale delle prossime elezioni. Nessuno ne parla, perchè a quasi nessuno importa nulla di questi temi. Come io cerco di tollerare le vostre posizioni e ritenerle opinioni, fate lo stesso e accettate che il cittadino medio non vede come problemi quelli che per voi lo sono. Invece... ha molti altri problemi in questo momento.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa Fabri, *ma puoi accettare che il Green Pass non sia un problema per il 95% della popolazione* che lo ha visto solo come una misura per rendere obbligatorio il vaccino in una fase emergenziale? Capisco benissimo che non sia la tua idea, come capisco benissimo che per alcuni il fatto che lo stato imponga il vaccino è il demonio puro (se poi lo fa ai bambini o ai turisti invece pare non esserlo, se impone la velocità massima in auto pare non esserlo, se obbliga le cinture di scurezza pare non esserlo etc etc.)... però, fermo restando che FDI si farà una ragione se manca il tuo voto, dicendo una frase del genere sono molti più i voti che perdi che quelli che guadagni.


I ricatti fatti legando il Green Pass al lavoro non mi sembrano un esempio di come il 95% l’abbia accettato senza problemi.
Così come l’obbligo per gli over 50, legandolo a multe gestite dall’Agenzia Entrate.

Diciamo che senza il Green Pass, prima nei ristoranti che dopo altrove, le quote di vaccinazione forse non avrebbero nemmeno superato il 50% del totale.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bar, ristoranti e parrucchieri vuoti con il Green pass. Fine della storia.


Ok, allora il tuo caro Vita che è l'unico partito ad avere capito i veri problemi dell'Italia prenderà la maggioranza. Punto.

P.s. io sono tra i più penalizzati dalle misure anti-covid, ti dico solo che organizzo eventi, ma come vedi ho un'opinione molto distante dalla tua. L'equazione che chi è stato penalizzato lo abbia ritenuto un errore, non è corretta. C'è chi (la maggior parte) ha capito che il problema è stata la più grande crisi sanitaria del secolo e le misure, più o meno giuste, sono solo state un modo di arginarla.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni risponde all'appello di Segre sulla rimozione della fiamma nel partito: "Non lo faremo, ne andiamo fieri".
> 
> Calenda: "Sono stato l'unico avversario che ha riconosciuto alla Meloni la nettezza delle sue affermazioni contro il fascismo. Ma tenere il simbolo di un partito fascista come l'MSI è un errore".*


La fiamma sul partito è una priorità per il Paese tanto quanto le ca*ate di Letta sul DDL Zan.

Se la Sinistra è arrivata a questo pur di far parlare di sé, significa che sono davvero alla frutta.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I ricatti fatti legando il Green Pass al lavoro non mi sembrano un esempio di come il 95% l’abbia accettato senza problemi.
> Così come l’obbligo per gli over 50, legandolo a multe gestite dall’Agenzia Entrate.
> 
> Diciamo che senza il Green Pass, prima nei ristoranti che dopo altrove, le quote di vaccinazione forse non avrebbero nemmeno superato il 50% del totale.


Se è come dici, alle elezioni lo vedremo. Altrimenti, per cortesia, potete rassegnarvi?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Il Tempo: Bassetti già si credeva ministro della salute ed ha inviato messaggi ai referenti della sanità di FDI, chiedendo un seggio per sé.*

*La stessa testata ricorda alcune affermazioni del noto virologo come "Sono di centrodestra, ma per colpa di Salvini e Meloni mi sento orfano", oppure "Serve un obbligo vaccinale" che se non ti vaccini "i carabinieri ti vengano a prendere a casa".*


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni risponde all'appello di Segre sulla rimozione della fiamma nel partito: "Non lo faremo, ne andiamo fieri".
> 
> Calenda: "Sono stato l'unico avversario che ha riconosciuto alla Meloni la nettezza delle sue affermazioni contro il fascismo. Ma tenere il simbolo di un partito fascista come l'MSI è un errore".*


ma possibile stiano sempre appresso alle cacate? e la fiamma, e i pronomi e il linguaggio inclusivo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Tempo: Bassetti già si credeva ministro della salute ed ha inviato messaggi ai referenti della sanità di FDI, chiedendo un seggio per sé.*
> 
> *La stessa testata ricorda alcune affermazioni del noto virologo come "Sono di centrodestra, ma per colpa di Salvini e Meloni mi sento orfano", oppure "Serve un obbligo vaccinale" che se non ti vaccini "i carabinieri ti vengano a prendere a casa".*


Bassetti, con la cosa dei carabinieri a casa se non ti vaccini, vuole candidarsi a togliere il primato a Speranza come peggior ministro della salute?  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*
Su Repubblica parte l'inchiesta su Giorgia Meloni dal titolo "Inchiesta su M. Le origini, gli anni di Colle Oppio, la "calimera" diventata ministra. Gli uomini della fiamma, gli stessi da 30 anni, le anime nere, gli impresentabili. Chi è e cosa porta con sé in dote Giorgia Meloni, la leader che sogna da premier".

L'inchiesta è di* *Carlo Bonini e Carmelo Lopapa (coordinamento editoriale) e Paolo Berizzi, Giuliano Foschini, Emanuele Lauria, Salvo Palazzolo, Fabio Tonacci, Concetto Vecchio. Coordinamento multimediale di Laura Pertici (moglie del conduttore e membro del trio medusa Gabriele Corsi).*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi: Io al Quirinale? È fuori dalla mia testa Sono soddisfatto dalla vita.​


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Su Repubblica parte l'inchiesta su Giorgia Meloni dal titolo "Inchiesta su M. Le origini, gli anni di Colle Oppio, la "calimera" diventata ministra. Gli uomini della fiamma, gli stessi da 30 anni, le anime nere, gli impresentabili. Chi è e cosa porta con sé in dote Giorgia Meloni, la leader che sogna da premier".
> 
> L'inchiesta è di* *Carlo Bonini e Carmelo Lopapa (coordinamento editoriale) e Paolo Berizzi, Giuliano Foschini, Emanuele Lauria, Salvo Palazzolo, Fabio Tonacci, Concetto Vecchio. Coordinamento multimediale di Laura Pertici (moglie del conduttore e membro del trio medusa Gabriele Corsi).*


Interessante  .

La cosa bella è che ti chiedono pure il pagamento per seguire sta ca.ata. Ma come si può essere così trogloditi?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Su Repubblica parte l'inchiesta su Giorgia Meloni dal titolo "Inchiesta su M. Le origini, gli anni di Colle Oppio, la "calimera" diventata ministra. Gli uomini della fiamma, gli stessi da 30 anni, le anime nere, gli impresentabili. Chi è e cosa porta con sé in dote Giorgia Meloni, la leader che sogna da premier".
> 
> L'inchiesta è di* *Carlo Bonini e Carmelo Lopapa (coordinamento editoriale) e Paolo Berizzi, Giuliano Foschini, Emanuele Lauria, Salvo Palazzolo, Fabio Tonacci, Concetto Vecchio. Coordinamento multimediale di Laura Pertici (moglie del conduttore e membro del trio medusa Gabriele Corsi).*




Niente di strano. La campagna elettorale è sempre una guerra.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se è come dici, alle elezioni lo vedremo. Altrimenti, per cortesia, potete rassegnarvi?


Non c’è bisogno di arrivare alle elezioni.
Le mosse del Governo fatte lo scorso anno e all’inizio di questo parlano chiaro. E anche i numeri parlano chiaro.

Quello che succede in tornata elettorale non non ha alcuna valenza con questo, visto che l’argomento non lo si porta mai alla ribalta e questo popolo è noto per la memoria corta.

E sul fatto di rassegnarsi, mi dispiace ma credo che tu non abbia realmente compreso la situazione.
È stato creato un precedente pericoloso, e adesso bisognerà pagarne le conseguenze. E le pagheremo tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Pappalardo (il "politico")  .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558369498155073537


----------



## UDG (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo scenario di coalizione più probabile tra quelli proposti fino ad ora.


Se la Meloni non lo ha appoggiato il governo Draghi ora ci si coalizza, mi sembra strano


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se la Meloni non lo ha appoggiato il governo Draghi ora ci si coalizza, mi sembra strano


Infatti, non ne avrà alcun bisogno comunque


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di arrivare alle elezioni.
> Le mosse del Governo fatte lo scorso anno e all’inizio di questo parlano chiaro. E anche i numeri parlano chiaro.
> 
> Quello che succede in tornata elettorale non non ha alcuna valenza con questo, visto che l’argomento non lo si porta mai alla ribalta e questo popolo è noto per la memoria corta.
> ...



Tu chi voterai carissimo?


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di arrivare alle elezioni.
> Le mosse del Governo fatte lo scorso anno e all’inizio di questo parlano chiaro. E anche i numeri parlano chiaro.
> 
> Quello che succede in tornata elettorale non non ha alcuna valenza con questo, visto che l’argomento non lo si porta mai alla ribalta e questo popolo è noto per la memoria corta.
> ...


Fortunelli questi del NWO ad aver beccato il Covid, così finalmente riescono a mettere in atto quello che non è riuscito con le scie chimiche.

Quindi se Vita prende i voti dei parenti non è perché al complotto mondiale credono 4 gatti, ma perché il nwo è talmente potente che oscura la campagna elettorale sui temi veri, come il Green pass. Ok, mi hai convinto.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se la Meloni non lo ha appoggiato il governo Draghi ora ci si coalizza, mi sembra strano


In questi ultimi dieci anni si sono viste le coalizioni più improbabili.
Oltretutto nel Governo Draghi erano praticamente tutti in maggioranza. Almeno uno all’opposizione ci doveva stare, per dare un minimo di parvenza di democrazia, altrimenti saremmo stati al livello delle repubbliche sovietiche.




7vinte ha scritto:


> Tu chi voterai carissimo?


Nessuno, perché nessuno merita il voto.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In questi ultimi dieci anni si sono viste le coalizioni più improbabili.
> Oltretutto nel Governo Draghi erano praticamente tutti in maggioranza. Almeno uno all’opposizione ci doveva stare, per dare un minimo di parvenza di democrazia, altrimenti saremmo stati al livello delle repubbliche sovietiche.
> 
> 
> ...


2018 e Europee 2019 chi avevi votato.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Fortunelli questi del NWO ad aver beccato il Covid, così finalmente riescono a mettere in atto quello che non è riuscito con le scie chimiche.
> 
> Quindi se Vita prende i voti dei parenti non è perché al complotto mondiale credono 4 gatti, ma perché il nwo è talmente potente che oscura la campagna elettorale sui temi veri, come il Green pass. Ok, mi hai convinto.


Perdonami, ma io non ho parlato né di NWO, né di scie chimiche.
E non ho nemmeno detto che la campagna elettorale sta venendo oscurata.
Ho detto ben altro.

Quindi non so di cosa tu sia stato convinto, ma di sicuro non di qualcosa che io abbia detto.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2018 e Europee 2019 chi avevi votato.


Nessuno.

Oltretutto alle elezioni europee non andrei a votare nemmeno se mi pagassero.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Nessuno.
> 
> *Oltretutto alle elezioni europee non andrei a votare nemmeno se mi pagassero.*


Sono il male. Una delle cause per cui il governo gialloverde è caduto e, probabilmente, destabilizzeranno anche la prossima maggioranza se quest'ultima farà qualcosa di buono.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Aritanghete con il 5G e le scie chimiche tirate dentro per giustificare la dittatura sanitaria del Covid. Niente da fare, ormai è così.

Certo, con questa mentalità come si possono biasimare i tifosi altrui, quando dicono "tu sei a strisce", accomunandoci a juventini e indaisti.

Bah.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aritanghete con il 5G e le scie chimiche tirate dentro per giustificare la dittatura sanitaria del Covid. Niente da fare, ormai è così.
> 
> Certo, con questa mentalità come si possono biasimare i tifosi altrui, quando dicono "tu sei a strisce", accomunandoci a juventini e indaisti.
> 
> Bah.


Ah… è il programma politico del partito che trovate interessante, mi sono limitato a riportare. Per inciso io non giustifico solamente, io trovo giusto che uno stato possa imporre un trattamento sanitario in caso di emergenza sanitaria. Ma ripeto, per me potete credere a qualsiasi cosa, non faccio le lotte con i mulini a vento, chiederei solo di evitare di tirare fuori il Green Pass ogni tre post qui dentro dato che è evidente che ne’ per i cittadini (la stra grande maggioranza) ne’ per i partiti è un tema di campagna elettorale.

Hai espresso la tua posizione, hai detto che c’è un partito che ti rappresenta. Bene. Non capisco perché qualcuno deve scandalizzarsi se per altri non è così e se, nello specifico, non è così per FDI.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah… è il programma politico del partito che trovate interessante, mi sono limitato a riportare. Per inciso io non giustifico solamente, io trovo giusto che uno stato possa imporre un trattamento sanitario in caso di emergenza sanitaria. Ma ripeto, per me potete credere a qualsiasi cosa, non faccio le lotte con i mulini a vento, chiederei solo di evitare di tirare fuori il Green Pass ogni tre post qui dentro dato che è evidente che ne’ per i cittadini (la stra grande maggioranza) ne’ per i partiti è un tema di campagna elettorale.
> 
> Hai espresso la tua posizione, hai detto che c’è un partito che ti rappresenta. Bene. Non capisco perché qualcuno deve scandalizzarsi se per altri non è così e se, nello specifico, non è così per FDI.


Scusa non eri tu ma Fabri ad aver citato il post, resta il concerto di quanto sopra per me.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah… è il programma politico del partito che trovate interessante, mi sono limitato a riportare. Per inciso io non giustifico solamente, io trovo giusto che uno stato possa imporre un trattamento sanitario in caso di emergenza sanitaria. Ma ripeto, per me potete credere a qualsiasi cosa, non faccio le lotte con i mulini a vento, chiederei solo di evitare di tirare fuori il Green Pass ogni tre post qui dentro dato che è evidente che ne’ per i cittadini (la stra grande maggioranza) ne’ per i partiti è un tema di campagna elettorale.
> 
> Hai espresso la tua posizione, hai detto che c’è un partito che ti rappresenta. Bene. Non capisco perché qualcuno deve scandalizzarsi se per altri non è così e se, nello specifico, non è così per FDI.





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Scusa non eri tu ma Fabri ad aver citato il post, resta il concerto di quanto sopra per me.



Sì, nessun problema. In ogni caso faccio alcune considerazioni.

Imporre l'emergenza sanitaria può andare bene, mica vogliamo morire tutti (cit.).

Il problema è come lo fai e in quale contesto. A te magari va bene roba tipo i banchi a rotelle propagandati dai delinquenti (pagati da te) e una oscena campagna terroristica su vagginih che dovevano funzionare alla prima. A me no. Avessero sbandierato meno, andava già meglio. E non vedo il motivo dello sbandieramento, da cui la malafede.

Dopo quanto abbiamo sperimentato, che ancora si ritenga credibile 'sta roba, mah, a me sembra una colossale puttanata. Non so di cosa avete bisogno per capire che è più il marciarci sopra che non il benessere della gente.

Il greenpass è ovvio considerarlo nel dibattito politico. E questo perché è essenzialmente una scelta politica e condiziona la mia vita, probabilmente in peggio.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah… è il programma politico del partito che trovate interessante, mi sono limitato a riportare.


Chi lo trova interessante?
A me risulta che solo un utente abbia manifestato interesse.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Per inciso io non giustifico solamente, io trovo giusto che uno stato possa imporre un trattamento sanitario in caso di emergenza sanitaria.


Salvo il fatto che non c’è stato nessun trattamento sanitario obbligatorio, ma un vile ricatto nei confronti di persone che avevano espresso una posizione legittima, dato che non vaccinarsi non era (e non è) configurabile come illecito.
Oltretutto, non ci sono evidenze scientifiche a sostegno della validità di tale campagna vaccinale, dato che il farmaco è ancora in trial clinico, e dato che gli argomenti usati per “spronare” i cittadini sono stati “o ti vaccini o mu0ri”. Argomentazioni poco consone ad uno Stato che deve informare nella più totale pluralità e trasparenza, oltre a risultare palesemente false e tendenziose.
E questo non lo dice Sam di MilanWorld, ma le cause giudiziare che stanno vedendo reintregrati molti esclusi dalla vita lavorativa, nel silenzio della stampa complice e prona, e che ben se ne guarda dal far venire fuori lo schifo di questi due anni, per evitare che i tipi svegli come te, che si arrogano il diritto di prendere in giro chi non la pensa come la narrazione ufficiale vuole parlando di scie chimiche e NWO, capiscano di non essere così svegli come credono.

E, tra l’altro, quando ciò che il governo ha fatto con il Green Pass viene fatta ad attività commerciali da parte di un’organizzazione criminale, di solito si configura il reato di “estorsione aggravata dal metodo mafioso”. E proprio l’estorsione è il reato che si sta contestando in molte delle cause in corso intentate dai cittadini.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ma ripeto, per me potete credere a qualsiasi cosa, non faccio le lotte con i mulini a vento, chiederei solo di evitare di tirare fuori il Green Pass ogni tre post qui dentro dato che è evidente che ne’ per i cittadini (la stra grande maggioranza) ne’ per i partiti è un tema di campagna elettorale.


Mi spiace per te, ma siamo in democrazia, fino a prova contraria, e chiunque può esprimere la sua pozione, per quanto minoritaria sia.
L’unica libertà che ti è concessa è di ignorare ciò che non ti piace e andare avanti.
Non ti è concesso dire alle persone di cosa parlare sulla base delle tue personali, nonché opinabili, idee socio-politiche.
Lo so che, per chi ha applaudito al Green Pass, e alla segregazione e discriminazione di suoi concittadini, ciò appare fuori da ogni logica, ma devi fartene una ragione.

E il Green Pass è comunque oggetto di questa campagna elettorale, vista la presenza di formazioni politiche ad hoc e vista l’intervista a La Russa.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Hai espresso la tua posizione, hai detto che c’è un partito che ti rappresenta. Bene. Non capisco perché qualcuno deve scandalizzarsi se per altri non è così e se, nello specifico, non è così per FDI.


A me pare che qui l’unico che si scandalizza sei tu.
L’utente ha semplicemente fatto notare come FdI sia stata di fatto una finta opposizione, al punto che non hanno nemmeno il coraggio di prendere posizione su una cosa banale relativa ad un tema, a tuo dire, minoritario, ma che, se domandato ancora adesso, forse tanto minoritario non lo è.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

*Palazzo Chigi fa sapere di non avere nulla a che vedere con il simbolo col nome di Draghi. Probabilmente è una "trollata" che non correrà alle elezioni. Infatti è impossibile abbia le firme *


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Fratelli d'Italia: Cancellare il reddito di cittadinanza. Il M5S: no, rafforzarlo.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Meloni: "Anni e anni al governo senza vincere un'elezione, per questo alla sinistra fa così paura il presidenzialismo"​


----------

